# Comics Section Mafia Game 0: Super Smash Brothers Brawl!



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Welcome to the Super Smash Brothers Brawl Mafia Game!*

*RULES*
Rules are thanks to James, but are not exactly like his. It is imperative to read them.
*DAY PHASE*​

The day phase is when every player is encouraged to discuss about the proceedings of the game and decide who to lynch. 

Voting for lynching is open for every player. Follow this format: *[Vote lynch player name]* and the Mafia Deities will bless you. 

*If a player fails to vote but has posted in one day phase, that will count as an automatic self-vote.* This means that *VOTING NO LYNCH IS NOT ALLOWED.*

*EDITING IS NOT ALLOWED. NEVER EVER EDIT YOUR VOTE IN ONE POST. * 

*EVERYONE MUST POST TWICE PER PHASE* This also includes your vote. Failure to do so will result in a modblock for the night phase.

*KEEP SPAMMING TO A MINIMUM.* This is a section with post count, and that's really cool to a lot of you, but don't abuse it. You'll be warned.

If a player fails to vote in two (2) *CONSECUTIVE* day phases, they will be modkilled.

A PM will be sent to every living player informing them of the start of every day phase.

Day phases approximately last *24 hours*. 

*Day actions are on a first sent first performed basis, unlike night phase actions which are all performed at the end of the Dawn Phase*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*NIGHT PHASE*


There shall be *NO POSTING DURING THE NIGHT PHASE.* I may give a warning in the thread that whosoever posts after said warning will be brutally and mercilessly modkilled  or modblocked depending on my mood.

A PM will be sent to every living player informing them of the start of every night phase. 

Each night phase lasts approximately *24 hours* unless i explicitly state that i shall extend it due to moderator-excusable reasons.  

I will not wait for any night actions not sent in. *24 hours is 24 hours.*

*Every night action that is not roleblocked will still be performed even if the players of those actions are being killed.* Lol that sounds morbid. For example, if player A's night action is to kill player B and player C happens to target player A for a kill/roleblock/protection/etc., the player A will still kill/roleblock/protect/etc. player B but will die by the hands of player C.  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​*SMASH BALLS*

One Smash Ball will be released per day phase, unless a role specifies otherwise.

A smash ball must be used in the day phase given. 

The Smash Ball activates a hidden ability called your “Final Smash”. The role that receives the smash ball will be announced during the beginning of the day phase, along with what the Final Smash is. The person who obtains the smash ball will also receive a PM just in case. 
Players must say whether or not they want to use the ability, not factions.

The Smash balls are strong, but they are not meant to troll, or change the game’s direction in the way I want it to. 

To prevent overpowering, a lot of Smash balls have cons.

A smash ball holder cannot be stopped by a roleblock. *If one player kills the smash ball user before it is used, then the killer gains the smash ball for the phase. If a player kills the smash ball user after it is used, they will gain the smash ball on the day phase after, and a second smash ball will be released with RNG.*

 Smash ball attacks can go through almost every defense.

Not all Smash balls result in attacks. Others affect the votes, the lynch, the rules, etc. If you look at your respective roles, expect Final Smashes to be an extension of them.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*MISCELLANEOUS*


Leave the game discussion in this thread *UNLESS YOU ARE MAFIA CONSPIRING WITH EACH OTHER DURING THE NIGHT PHASE OR MASONS WITH SOMEONE* in which case you may use any form of communication lines you see fit. 

*DO NOT POST ONCE YOU ARE DEAD.* Do not provide hints or comments that will intentionally or otherwise influence the living player's choices for lynch and/or actions. I will neg you 

*PLEASE BE AS ACTIVE AS YOU POSSIBLY CAN.* Remember that consecutively not voting in the day phase earns you a splendid modkill. However, if you have a legitimate reason to be inactive, inform me ahead of time of the reason for anticipated inactivity and how long the perceived duration of such will be. 

*ROLE REVEALING IS ALLOWED.* However, do not post screen caps nor copypasta the contents of *ANY MESSAGE CONTAINING YOUR ROLES*. You shall be modkilled if you do. 

I would like to inform you all that *THE ROLE ASSIGNMENT IS RANDOM* so any fandom, gender, and name basis for role assignment is moot.  

*The mafia godfathers must send in the mafia’s night actions along with the faction kill. Only one PM will be accepted, so if you fuck up, too bad.* 

Also, pay attention to your role descriptions as some actions can be used only at night and only at day, some actions can be used at either night or day, and some actions can be used every night and day. 

*The player with the most votes will get lynched. * 

If a kill fails, the target will be labeled as *[????]* and it will be simply stated that the attack failed.

Any questions, PM me.
*DO NOT POST YET*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Role List​*
*Spoiler*: _Town_ 




*Mario* 
*[The Head Brawler]*– Mario has the ability to decide whether a lynch goes through or not. He may stop his own lynch, but he may not stop two lynches back to back.
*[Looking for Peach]*– If Mario finds Peach, he becomes bulletproof. If Mario finds Mario, he copies his abilities. If Mario accidently finds Bowser, he becomes generic. He may send in a name every phase. 
*[Court of the Originals]*- As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Mario can send a vote to the mod for whom he hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.

*Link* 
*[Back-Up Vigilante]*– Takes over the role of Captain Falcon and or Sheik if they are killed.
*[Court of the Originals]*- As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Link can send a vote to the mod for who he hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.

*Samus Aran* 
*[Charge Shot]*– Begins charging a powerful blast that will be ready by the 3rd Day Phase. This blast shot may kill 4 players of Samus’s choosing.
*[Court of the Originals]*- As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Samus can send a vote to the mod for whom she hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.

*Pikachu*
*[Thundershock]*– May paralyze (roleblock) a player every night phase, preventing them from making a move during that phase. Has a 1/5 chance of actually killing the player.
*[Court of the Originals]*As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Pikachu can send a vote to the mod for whom it hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.

*Yoshi* 
*[Scrambled Eggs]*– May randomize the target of a player of its choice. May be only used twice.
*[Mother’s Egg]*– May Protect a player for a full night and day phase. Must be used during the night. Cannot be used with *[Scrambled Eggs]*or [Egg Defense].
*[Egg Defense]*– May protect himself for one full day and night phase. Works against Final Smashes. One use only.
*[Court of the Originals]*- As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Yoshi can send a vote to the mod for who it hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided. 

*Fox McCloud*
*[Investigate]*- May investigate a player every day phase. Results show up guilty or innocent.
*[Court of the Originals]*- As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Fox can send a vote to the mod for whom he hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.

*Kirby*
*[Inhale, Copy]*– Kirby may inhale a character of his choice every night phase and use their active ability during the day phase, regardless of the phase it specifies. If Kirby wants to inhale another move, they must first say goodbye to their move.
*[Court of the Originals]*– As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Kirby can send a vote to the mod for who he hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.

*Donkey Kong*
*[Giant Punch]*– May attack one person. One shot. Can be used in any phase.
*[Court of the Originals]*- As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Donkey Kong can send a vote to the mod for whom he hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.
*[Kong Family]*– May communicate with Diddy Kong.
*[Mourning Monkey]*– If Diddy Kong dies, a joke must be included in all of his posts. He will kill himself if he doesn’t.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Town Continued_ 




*Captain Falcon*
*[Falcon Punch!]*– Attacks a player with a brutal punch every day phase.

*Zelda/Sheik* 
*[Princess of Hyrule]*– During the day, Zelda reflects all abilities casted upon her.
*[Sheikah]*– During the night, Sheik is able to kill one player of his choosing.

*Dr. Mario*
*[Blue and Yellow Purple Pills]*– May choose a player to protect every night phase. That player will also be protected for the day phase. Cannot be used with [Methamphetamine].
*[Amphetamine]*– Must be used in the day phase. This pill allows for all players to converse during the night phase about the game as if it were the day phase. However, it is still night so no day attacks can be used, and all results of all night attacks will be shown the following day. If used, he cannot protect anyone during that night phase. One use only.
*[Methamphetamine]*– May be used in the day or night phase. All town players are protected from Final Smashes during that phase. One use only. Cannot be used with [Blue and Yellow Purple Pills] or [Amphetamine].

*Falco Lombardi*
*[Deputy Cop]*– When Fox dies, Falco takes over as a day cop. Results show up guilty or innocent.
*[Show yourself!]*– Falco may publicly role reveal the role of one selected player. He is only able to use this once. 

*Luigi*
*[My brother]*– If Mario is killed, he will gain all of Mario’s abilities.
*[Taunt]*– Will kill a player if he guess their role correctly. One use only. Only one guess can be used.

*Jigglypuff*
*[Sing]*– Sings a melodic song that puts a player to sleep for the current phase and the following phase. That player is not able to attack and their vote will not count. May be used on either the day phase or the night phase, but not two phases back to back. The player that has been put to rest will be notified that he/she is asleep, but Jigglypuff will not know what role of that player.

*Ness*
*[PK Flash]*– One-shot move. If someone attacks Ness, their attack will be redirected onto another played. Does not work against final smashes.
*[Looking for Lucas]*– If Ness finds Lucas, both will be immune to any type of Final Smash move. They may communicate after one finds the other. Ness may send a PM to the mod every day phase with one name of who he believes Lucas to be.

*Lucas*
*[PK Freeze]*– One-shot move. If someone attacks Lucas, their attack will be stopped. That player may is frozen for the following day and night phase. Does not work against final smashes.
*[Looking for Ness]*– If Lucas finds Ness, both will be immune to any type of Final Smash move. They may communicate after one finds the other. Lucas may send a PM to the mod every day phase with one name of who he believes Ness to be.

*Toon Link *
*[Boomerang]*– May randomize the target of a person of his choice during the night phase.

*Marth*
*[Counter]*– If Marth is attacked, there is a 50% chance Marth will stop the attack and kill the player.
*
Ike*
*[Counter]*– There is a 50% chance that if Ike is attacked, he will kill his attacker.

*Diddy Kong*
*[Kong Family]*– May communicate with Donkey kong.
*[Mourning Monkey]*– If Donkey Kong dies, a joke must be included in all of his posts. He will kill himself if he doesn’t.

*R.O.B. *
*[Stack-up]*– R.O.B.’s votes stack up. This means that if it were to vote for Friday, then switches its vote for St. Lucifer, then back to Friday, Friday gains 2 votes, and the 1 vote for St. Lucifer stays. Also, if it votes for Friday in one post, and then for Friday again in its following post, that vote will also stack.
*[Self-destruct]*– R.O.B. kills himself if he bluntly role reveals.

*Mr. Game & Watch*
*[Chef Serving Sausages]*– May serve a player sausages every day phase. 
*[*Ring* Lynch me]*– If Mr. Game & Watch is lynched, he wins the game.

*Peach*
*[Umbrella]*– Peach may use her umbrella to be like Mary Poppins and evade any attacks on her. One use only.
*[This sausage is bad]*– If Mr. Game & Watch serves Peach sausages, she will go to the kitchen and cook better sausages. She is stripped of her voting rights and her [Umbrella] use. She cannot use her final smash either because she’s too busy in the kitchen.

*Pokemon Trainer*
*[Random Pokeball Go!]*– Has the ability to randomly choose one of the following every day phase:
*[Squirtle]*– Investigates a player of their choosing during that phase. Results come up innocent/guilty.
*[Ivysaur]*– Roleblocks a player’s next move, including Final smashes if applicable.
*[Charizard]*– Protects a player for the current day phase, and the following night phase.

*Solid Snake*
*[Sneaky Snake]*– Hides behind a player every night phase. All attacks done unto Snake get redirected at the player he decides to hide behind. 

*Sonic*
*[“You’re too slow”]*– Delays the next action of a player by a phase. 

*Ice Climbers]*
*[I Will Follow You Into the Dark]*– Ice Climbers work in pairs, so they have two lives.
*[Heart in the Ice]*– The first person to PM the mod after Ice Climbers gets attacked will receive a Smash Ball.

*Captain Olimar]*
*[Pikmin Protection]*- Attaches a Pikmin to a player to give them protection against an attack, including Final Smashes. Olimar has five pikmin, but cannot give a player more than one. This move can be used in any phase, up to 5 times. Does not protect against a lynch.

*Pit*
*[Wings of Icarus]*– If killed or lynched, the heavens rage and 4 smash balls are casted out for the phase.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Evil Brawlers Mafia_ 




*Bowser]*
*[Rah Rah Rah]*– Shows up innocent to all investigations.
*[Whirling Fortress]*– No normal attacks work on Bowser.
*[Koopa Claw of Evil]*– By sacrificing one of his teammates, Bowser may now kill a player every day phase. Cannot sacrifice Waluigi.
*[Giga Evil]*– By sacrificing one of his teammates, the whole faction will show up innocent for the rest of the game. Cannot sacrifice Waluigi.
*[Godfather]*- Submits the role actions of his mafia members during the night. After Bowser is dead, anyone can submit the night actions. Night actions can only be submitted once.

*Ganondorf*
*[Warlock Punch]*– Kills one player per night phase.

*Metaknight*
*[Back-up Vigilante]*– If Ganondorf dies, Metaknight takes over.
*[In the Shadows]* – As long as Metaknight is alive, all faction kills will be hidden.

*Wario *
*[The Last Laugh]*– Has the ability to end a phase prematurely. One use only.
*[Rival]*– If he finds who Mario is, Waluigi joins the Evil Brawlers Faction. Can send a name to the mod every night phase. Cannot be used in combination with [The Last Laugh]. 

*Wolf*
*[Reflector]*– All abilities casted on Wolf will be reflected to a player outside of the Evil Brawlers faction.

*King Dedede*
*[Inhale]*– May inhale and roleblock a player of his choice during the night phase. If he inhales Kirby, Kirby will be unable to reuse his currently inhaled ability.

*Mewtwo*
*[Psychic]*– Is told by the mod the first ability used and its target during the night phase.
*[Mind Games]*– When used on a certain player, that player’s target will be randomized for the rest of the game. One-shot.

*Lucario*
*[Aura]*– If an ability is used on Lucario, the Evil Brawlers gain an additional faction kill that may be used any time. One shot.
*[Force Palm]*– May make an announcement through the mod once per day phase.

**Special Note* - Waluigi is an unplayable character, meaning he isn't in the game. Waluigi joins the Subspace Emissary as an additional number. He can't be lynched or killed, outside of the use of a smash ball.





*Spoiler*: _Subspace Emissary Mafia_ 




*Tabuu*
*[Taboo]*– Can forbid a player from posting one word for the rest of the game. If that player posts the word, they will be killed. The player will be notified of what the word is. Can only be used during the day phase.
*[Electric Shield]*– No regular attacks work on Tabuu.
*[Ghost Projection]*– Shows up innocent to all investigations.
*[Godfather]*- Submits the roles actions of his mafia members during the night. After Tabuu is dead, anyone can send in the actions.

*Rayquaza*
*[Hyper Beam]*– Kills one player every night phase.

*Petey Piranha]*
*[Cage]*– Cages a player, preventing them from using any abilities during the night phase.

*Crazy Hand*
*[Lazer Seizure]*– All attacks used on Crazy hand will be randomized to hit someone outside of his faction.

*Galleom*
*[Wild Bus]*– May exchange a player (A) with another play (B). All attacks meant for Player A will be used on player B. This ability is to be used during the night phase.

*Duon *
*[Two-Faced]*– Has the ability to send in his own plans in regards to what the faction does. Can only be used during the night. Duon’s plan will overwrite Tabuu’s plan.
*[Two-Faced Bomb]*– If attacked Duon takes the attacker with him. If lynched, the last person to lynch Duon is killed.

*Ancient Minister*
*[Completely Control]*– All players outside of the Subspace Emissary Faction are turned generic for one night phase. May only be used once. 
*[Minister]*– May save a person from a lynch once.
*[Back up]*- Has the ability to kill one person every night phase if Rayquaza dies.

*Ridley*
*[Howl of a Pterodactly]*– May let out a roar during a day phase to randomize all player’s last votes. One Shot.
*[Clean Sweep]*– As long as Ridley is alive, the remains of faction kill will be hidden.





*Spoiler*: _Fullbring Mafia_ 




*Shukuro Tsukishima*
*[Book of the End]*– Every phase, Tsukishima converts a player for his own faction. Tsukishima will not be notified of what role he converted, nor will that person converted be notified that they were converted. Tsukishima will, however, be notified once he converts the first original brawler and the first mafia member. All votes will be converted to Tsukishima's.  Once Tsukishima dies, everyone will revert back to their original factions.
*[Friendly Fire]*- All attacks fail on Tsukishima, except if they are a Final Smash.
*[Faction Kill]*– Under the condition that he has converted someone part of a mafia faction to his faction, Tsukishima will gain a faction kill to be used every night phase.
*[Court of the Originals]*– Since when were you under the impression that Tsukishima wasn’t one of the original brawlers? If he is successful in converting at least one of the original brawlers, he is able to send the mod a vote for whom he’d like to also see get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.





*Spoiler*: _Independent_ 




*Master Hand*
*[Drill]*– Can kill one player every night phase.
*[Grab]*– During the day phase, Master Hand has the ability to “maim” a player of his choice. This player, will be completely generic for the rest of the game. However, the player may still use their final smash.
*[One-Hand Applause]*– Master Hand is bulletproof. Two final smashes attacks can break through its barrier.

*Polygon*
*[Copycat]*– Copies a random move (both active and passive) from a player in the day phase to be used in the night phase. Polygon can keep the copied ability, and can keep copying new ones, but cannot use more than one per night phase.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*PLAYER LIST*​

*Alive:* (7/48)
10.SoulTaker
19.Il Diavolo
24.Mastic
26.Law
28.LegendaryBeauty
40.Sito
44.thdyingbreed

----------------------------------------------

*Dead:*
1.>.> *[Shukuro Tsukishima]*
2.Agmaster *[Ancient Minister]*
3.ane *[Ness]
4.Awesome [Mario]
5.AznKuchikiChick [Princess Peach]
7.Bioness [Wario]
6.Belphegor [Polygon]
8.blacklusterseph004 [Pokemon Trainer]
9.Chiba [Wolf]
11.Cubey [Zelda/Sheik]
12.Distance [Marth]
13.Fireworks [????]
14.Fokers13 [Mewtwo]
15.G. Hawke [Solid Snake]
16.hammer [Mr. Game & Watch]
17.Hidden Nin [Sonic]
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi [King Dedede]
20.Jessicα [Duon]
21.Jiraiya the Gallant [Luigi]
22.Jonathan Reis [Pit]
23.Jαmes [Kirby]
25.Stunna [Diddy Kong]
27.Legend [????]
29.Magnet [Yoshi]
30.Martryn [Falco Lombardi]
31.Paper Person [/COLOR][/B]
32.Mexican God Lvl 2 [B][COLOR="DarkRed"]Galleom[/COLOR][/B]
33.NeoKurama [COLOR="Green"][b][Ice Climbers][/b][/COLOR]
34.Nois [Color="red"][b][Ganondorf][/b][/color]
35.Platinum [color="green"][b][Toon Link][/b][/color]
36.Rafaella [COLOR="Green"][b][R.O.B.][/b][/COLOR]
37.Sarun Uchiha [color="red"][b][Bowser][/b][/color]
38.Shin - Zangetsu [B][COLOR="Green"][Captain Olimar][/COLOR][/B]
39.Shota [B][COLOR="DarkRed"][Rayquaza][/COLOR][/B]
41.Baroxio [B][COLOR="Green"][Ike][/COLOR][/B]
42.Sphyer [b][color="red"][MetaKnight][/color][/b]
43.Tempest Phantom [b][color="DarkRed"][Ridley][/b][/color]
45.The_Unforgiven [b][Color="Purple"][Master Hand][/b][/color]
46.Tribulation [COLOR="Green"][b][Dr. Mario][/b][/COLOR]
47.mali [color="red"][b][Lucario][/b][/Color]
48.~Mystic Serenade~ [b][????][/b]
----------------------------------------------

[B][CENTER][SIZE="5"]Phase Updates[/SIZE][/CENTER][/B]

[B]Day Phase 1:[/B]
[COLOR="Blue"][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]
[/color]
[COLOR="Cyan"][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]

[/COLOR]
[COLOR="DarkRed"][/COLOR]






[B]Night Phase 1:[/B]





[B]Day Phase 2:[/B]












[B]Night Phase 2:[/B]





[B]Day Phase 3:[/B]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Night Phase 3:*



*Day Phase 4:*








*Night Phase 4:*


*Day Phase 5:*


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Fighting for the Smash Ball*​



Eyes turn at the sight of a floating technicolored ball appears out of thin air. Everyone stops trying to kill each other, and head for the ball. A space pterodactyl uses it?s agile wings to its advantage and swallows the Smash Ball. *Ridley* obtains the Smash Ball.

*[Early Sweep]* ? All day kills to be hidden for this day phase. No one will know the role killed, only the player killed.


*GAME BEGINS​*​


----------



## Bioness (Jul 22, 2011)

First!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Let's get it!


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

>



We gotta get through this.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Yay, let's do it


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Make sure you guys read the rules! NO EDITING. NO SPAMMING.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

why is Tsukishima in this game ?


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

damnit it starts when i need to go somewhere
leaving my vote

*[Vote Lynch Rafaella]*
rng


----------



## mali (Jul 22, 2011)

Lets get down to business.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

I was gonna ask that


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Tsukishima was god-tier in all the SSB rankings. Don't you remember?

*INCOMING DAY ACTION!*


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> I was gonna ask that



He made his way into the SMASH BROS memories

I'm not voting for anyone until we get more substance in the posts.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

No spamming? And no editing?  Oh hell naw


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jessica]*

Not even a RNG. Just lynch her. And Vig kill Fireworks. He is mafia.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Just because you said no spite i feel spite


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams, you truly are a nuisance.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch SonnyBillWilliams]*

Out to get Jessica and a recently good player. Obvious mafia.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> Tsukishima was god-tier in all the SSB rankings. Don't you remember?
> 
> *INCOMING DAY ACTION!*



already?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks is mafia. Trust me vig kill him and you see I am right. My scum-sense is tingling.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AWESOME]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

I can't even begin to tell you how broken your scumdar is.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[vote lynch SonnyBillWilliams]*
> 
> Out to get Jessica and a recently good player. Obvious mafia.



Haha, I am 100% not mafia. My role isn't a particular good one. But my character looks cool. Which I am claiming as a small little victory for myself.

And I just wanna lynch her. Cos well she knows why.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I can't even begin to tell you how broken your scumdar is.



Why are you so deffensive about Awesome? Beside Awesome being awesome that is


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Haha, I am 100% not mafia. My role isn't a particular good one. But my character looks cool. Which I am claiming as a small little victory for myself.
> 
> And I just wanna lynch her. Cos well she knows why.


thats spite, at least admit to it


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> Why are you so deffensive about Awesome? Beside Awesome being awesome that is



I'm not defending Awesome. SBW was talking about me.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

Your lynch is better than any at this point, Sonny.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> thats spite, at least admit to it



Haha I did. Check back to my lynching post. I said its not even a Random Name Generation.


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

Dear god the first smash ball isn't going to help at all in revealing who the Mafia is! Nobody kill anyone during this day phase!


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Fireworks]*

Sorry dude 



>



FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Your lynch is better than any at this point, Sonny.



Go for it. If everyone wants to lynch me. Then I won't contest. I am town, end of the game or whenever I die will reveal that. 

Also for future GM's of Mafia games, please give me attacking roles. >.> 

I hate not being able to do anything.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

they are given out by rng bro


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Distance said:


> Dear god the first smash ball isn't going to help at all in revealing who the Mafia is! Nobody kill anyone during this day phase!



I actually think the balls wil take the role of The One Ring, everyone's gonna kill people over these


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Damnit, then with my luck I am always gonna be stuck with crappy roles >.>


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Guys, I am aware this is the internet and thus shouldn't be taken seriously, but if we want to win this can we start using our heads instead of our hearts? Spite Lynching or just plain Stupid Lynching will only get fellow townies killed.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Distance]*

I have no idea who you are


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Well if we want to win. Vig kill fireworks. Will eliminate our first mafioso.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

How do you know that Sonneh?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

How do we know Fireworks is mafia? Can people not say "go for XXXX" Can we have proof to back up our claims, otherwise we will be killing innocent people.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

You admitted to having no power role, but you want the vig to kill Fireworks based off of no information? That's anti-town and a mafia move that easily made by new players.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

If Sonny aint trollin, it's our best lead. We should at the least pressure FW 



>



WHY HAVE YOU FORSAKEN ME AUTOPLAY


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

If I am being completely honest. I just have a feeling he is mafia. Pretty sure he is. 

Jess I dunno maybe but thats just more out, yeah I am gonna try to get you lynched. So don't take it too serious. Although if turned out to be mafia and I caused her death I would be insanely happy.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Idk, I get the idea of pressuring someone day 1, because we just have to get some info, but I don't like the idea of losing a townie just for that.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

If it's just a vibe you got, then we shouldn't lynch FW


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

If we went on everyone's hunches town would destroy itself within a few phases. Let us wait to find some proof BEFORE we attempt to lynch random people ok? And why would we pressure Fireworks, what if she reveals as Mario or Link? Then we are screwed.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Well if we want to win. Vig kill fireworks. Will eliminate our first mafioso.



For one, I'm not mafia. 

And you've devised a really nice plan. This phase, all killed players' roles will be hidden so it'll be unknown if they're actually town or mafia. Therefore if I'm killed, we'll never know if you're right or wrong. Because of this, I'll put have to put you down as a suspect because you're so eager to follow through with this and it's only the first phase. Plus, it's just all too convenient


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

As for Jess, I'd just like to see her play some more. She's been day1'd ever since I am playing the games here, and I like to know how people play.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

But its that talk that makes me thing sneaky under tones are occurring. Town we have to be aggressive, we can't just sit idle while mafia are scheming.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*FALCON PUNCH!!11!*



Captain Falcon might've jumped the gun. He was too hasty. Too hasty.

*Captian Falcon* has falcon punched *Pit* (Jonathan Reis) out of the stadium.

Consequently, four smash balls have been released into the game.

*Crazy Hand* has obtained a smash ball.
*[Lazer Circus]* - Has the ability to randomize all the night actions. This includes his own mafia's night actions.

*Pokemon Trainer* has obtained the smash ball.
*[Super Effective]* - Can use all three of his pokemon during the day phase. Cannot be used if he already used one of the pokemon

*Mario* has obtained the smash ball.
*[Decide]* -  Mario has the ultimate decision to decide which lynch goes through this phase by sending a PM to the mod. Unfortunately, Mario's votes will never be counted again if he uses this final smash.

*Jigglypuff* has obtianed a smash ball.
*[Puff Up]* - Jigglypuff will kill the person above and below her on the player list.​


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> But its that talk that makes me thing sneaky under tones are occurring. Town we have to be aggressive, we can't just sit idle while mafia are scheming.



So we should help the mafia destroy town by killing each other? Your right, that seems like such a better alternative.

EDIT: About the new abilities, Mario should use his granted we have no clue who is suspect and it would be shooting in the dark. Jigglypuff shouldn't either, since there are more town than mafia and the chance of killing a town is more likely. Pokemon trainer should use his.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> For one, I'm not mafia.



Debatable. 



Fireworks said:


> And you've devised a really nice plan. This phase, all killed players' roles will be hidden so it'll be unknown if they're actually town or mafia. Therefore if I'm killed, we'll never know if you're right or wrong. Because of this, I'll put have to put you down as a suspect because you're so eager to follow through with this and it's only the first phase. Plus, it's just all too convenient



No tis the other way around. Killed people have their roles REVEALED. Killers have their roles hidden. So if I am killed you will plainly see I am town.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> *[Early Sweep]* ? All day kills to be hidden for this day phase. No one will know the role killed, only the player killed.​
> 
> 
> *GAME BEGINS​*​


Read this SBW.


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> *[Puff Up]* - Jigglypuff will kill the person above and below her on the player list.​



Please! Please! Whoever is jiggly puff do not use your smash ball ability.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Read this SBW.



Look at the day kill above.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks, it's up to the obtainer of the smash ball whether or not they want to activate it. I'll say when it has been activated.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Makes sense to me for now


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> Fireworks, it's up to the obtainer of the smash ball whether or not they want to activate it. I'll say when it has been activated.



Oh  I thought it was automatically had been activated.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

These smash balls will make this game a living hell if Mafia have them 



>



We need to stop towning right now


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So we should help the mafia destroy town by killing each other? Your right, that seems like such a better alternative.
> 
> EDIT: About the new abilities, Mario should use his granted we have no clue who is suspect and it would be shooting in the dark. Jigglypuff shouldn't either, since there are more town than mafia and the chance of killing a town is more likely. Pokemon trainer should use his.



Not allowed to edit posts.


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

And whoever is Captain Falcon! You're mother-fucking awesome!


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Not allowed to edit posts.



It is not? 


Oh, then I apologize Friday, won't happen again. [though I wasn't voting if it helps!]


But this seems fishy, you are very eager to get people killed...


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Didn't sonny say his character at least looks awesome


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Sonny is very, very eager to get people killed, Fireworks, me, to be honest I am starting to get a suspicious vibe from him. Doesn't mean we need to act on it, but keep an eye on him.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> Didn't sonny say his character at least looks awesome



Well not overly awesome. But like yeah I would say he is one of the cooler looking Super bash bro's characters.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Well not overly awesome. But like yeah I would say he is one of the cooler looking Super bash bro's characters.



I think you just slipped a bit there. Imma keep an eye on you


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*INCOMING DAY ACTION!*


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Mother of god save us


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

this is going fast


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

Presses down hard on the L and R buttons.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Rest Assured*



You talk to much.

*Jigglypuff* has put *SonnyBillWilliams* to sleep.

*SonnyBillWilliams* can no longer post. If he has a day action, or night action (active abilities), he will not be able to use them. His vote, if he voted, does not count.​


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

:galacticryoma

Oh god


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen/FW = Jigglypuff


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

I think I know who Jigglypuff is!


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Possibly Nois


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you Jigglypuff, he was annoying me too!


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

I updated a smash ball rule just in case it wasn't clear. All smash balls must be used within the day phase, even if their abilities affect the night phase.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

good going jigglypuff


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> I updated a smash ball rule just in case it wasn't clear. All smash balls must be used within the day phase, even if their abilities affect the night phase.



Oh yeah, like the shit didn't hit the fan strong enough already


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Incoming FINAL SMASH!*


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

I doubt Jigglypuff is Fireworks[though I suspected it at first]. She wouldn't reveal like this, unless she is trying to get suspicion off of her as well.


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

Whoever Pokemon Trainer is, please use all your Pokemon during this phase. More importantly use Squirtle!


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh God, another action.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

I am predicting a blood bath.


----------



## Distance (Jul 22, 2011)

It's the Pokemon Trainer! There is no other person!


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

>



Nice job Jigglypuff, I guess. I kinda agreed with Sonny though


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey you actually autoplayed a good song! .

I should give you one from one of my old sets, that actually plays all the pokemon theme songs to date.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Puff up!*



Jigglypuff glows and starts growing at an alarming rate. Not a shit was given that day.

*Jigglypuff* has killed *Marth* (Distance) and *Mewtwo* (Fokers13).​


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Well Jigglypuff took out one mafia. I guess the risk of hitting town was worth the shot of hitting at least one mafia.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Good job, now just dont sing


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

That's too late actually. Jigglypuff already used her sing ability on SBW.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

You can stop using third-person FW


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

thats good, he got really annoying really fast


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess captain falcon was useful even though we had to sacrifice pit


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You can stop using third-person FW



 I don't know what you're talking about. If I were to use third person, I would have said my username Fireworks. However, that is not the case.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Inb4 Drifloons/Jigglypuffs


----------



## mali (Jul 22, 2011)

Jigglypuff ragemode


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Mewtwo's role sucked anyway, but nonetheless good job!


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

Now kill Jessica and you have another mafia.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

What makes you think Jessica is mafioso


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

It's unfortunate that a townie's life had to be sacrificed, but it was for the greater good. For the good of the town. Besides, Marth's role didn't benefit anyone but himself. In reality, it was too risky for Jigglypuff to even consider using such an action knowing the possibility of hitting two town members or a town that could kill Jigglypuff herself.

But that tantalizing taste of success. The success of hitting one mafia, or possible two is probably what caused Jigglypuff to use her action and try her luck. Knowing damn well the odds of a successful hit was against her.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

I have my sources.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks, you are Jigglypuff. Fokers was 12, Distance was 14, you are 13.


----------



## mali (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I have my sources.



For some reason im alittle bit sus about you


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> These smash balls will make this game a living hell if Mafia have them
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop towning right now





Cubey said:


> Nice job Jigglypuff, I guess. I kinda agreed with Sonny though



This auto-play bullshit has to stop right fucking now.

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah its obvious now


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm with you, annoying 

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

1.>.>
2.Agmaster
3.ane -> Cubey
4.Awesome -> SonnyBillWilliams
5.AznKuchikiChick
6.Belphegor
7.Bioness -> Distance
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba
10.Cromer
11.Cubey -> Fireworks -> ane
13.Fireworks
15.G. Hawke
16.hammer
17.Hidden Nin
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi
19.Il Diavolo
20.Jessicα
21.Jiraiya the Gallant
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio
25.Laix
26.Law -> Cubey -> Cubey
27.Legend
28.LegendaryBeauty
29.Magnet
30.Martryn
31.Mei Lin
32.Mexican God Lvl 2
33.NeoKurama -> Awesome
34.Nois
35.Platinum
36.Rafaella -> Rafaella
37.Sarun Uchiha
38.Shin - Zangetsu
39.Shota
40.Sito -> Rafaella
41.SonnyBillWilliams -> Jessica
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven
46.Tribulation
47.twinrasengan - ane
48.~Mystic Serenade~

*2 ane*
*2 Cubey* 
1 Jessica
1 Rafaella
1 sito
1 Awesome


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Fireworks, you are Jigglypuff. Fokers was 12, Distance was 14, you are 13.



I was about to post this, rofl


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Fireworks, you are Jigglypuff. Fokers was 12, Distance was 14, you are 13.



I thought this was blatantly obvious. But still thanks for pointing it out to those who couldn't figure it out.


----------



## mali (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch ane]*


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Smh Hiruzen



>


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

love the gif, twinrasengan. +reps


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

Prepare your anus Cubey. Here comes Moby Lynch.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

twinrasengan said:


> *[Vote Lynch ane]*



can you give any arguments for that?


----------



## mali (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> love the gif, twinrasengan. +reps



Thanks, hopefully my vote gets the same reception as well lol.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Lynch me if you want 

*[CHANGE VOTE ane]*


----------



## mali (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> can you give any arguments for that?



Intuition and the "Im going with".......insertspidersenseGIF.jpg


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Guys, remember no editing. Only I can edit.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

damn, this game is confusing


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

lol fireworks.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

this game is relatively easy, you just gotta play smart


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> this game is relatively easy, you just gotta play smart



What the fuck does that even mean? That literally says nothing


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

It's a fun game, but I want the ball.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

<-- Is rooting for Tsukishima. He's my bff 

(jk)


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What the fuck does that even mean? That literally says nothing



Legend gonna Legend


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What the fuck does that even mean? That literally says nothing


Did it have to mean anything? im not speaking in codes


Law said:


> It's a fun game, but I want the ball.


you shall get nothing and like it


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I thought this was blatantly obvious. But still thanks for pointing it out to those who couldn't figure it out.



Your welcome.



twinrasengan said:


> *[Vote Lynch ane]*



SCARY MOVIE! 



Cubey said:


> Smh Hiruzen



What?


Also, I am hesitant to jump onto this bandwagon, I will go back and look over everything before voting.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Somone pass the ball plz


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

twinrasengan said:


> Intuition and the "Im going with".......insertspidersenseGIF.jpg



okay, whatever


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

All I'm saying is it's not uncommon for Mafia to make posts like the one you just made. It appears supportive and pro-town, but really just reiterates something everyone in the game already knows.

"this game is relatively easy"

what game isn't 'relatively easy'
that depends on the capacity of the players, so it can be easy for either town or mafia

"you just gotta play smart"
damn so i cant play like xerces this game?  and here i wanted to win via stupidity


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> you shall get nothing and like it



I will get everything and hate it.


----------



## mali (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you know 



ane said:


> okay, whatever



We will find out sooner or later


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

maybe thats because i am town and want to support my fellow players


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> maybe thats because i am town and want to support my fellow players



Dodging points is another mafia tactic


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Pikmin Power*



Captain Olimar is truly sincere, giving away his babies, just like that.

*Captain Olimar* has used 2/5 of his Pikmin.​


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Dodging points is another mafia tactic



But isn't it too obvious for a mafia?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Olimar's so selfless and awesome.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Dodging points is another mafia tactic


No im not mafia bro, trust me on this 

there is a reason i didnt hop on your wagon, the ones who did you gotta look twice at


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Maybe it is  Maybe it isn't. Sometimes apathy/ignorance is better than addressing everything aimed at you when you're scum.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> No im not mafia bro, trust me on this
> 
> there is a reason i didnt hop on your wagon, the ones who did you gotta look twice at



I'm not calling you sus, I just wanna see your responses 

And yeah ane is fucking sus


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

You gotta admit though, auto-play posts deserve to be lanced like a wart.


----------



## mali (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I'm not calling you sus, I just wanna see your responses
> 
> And yeah *ane is fucking sus*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> You gotta admit though, auto-play posts deserve to be lanced like a wart.



yeah, that's was my first thought, but since I'm new I didn't know if it was a good way to start


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> You gotta admit though, auto-play posts deserve to be lanced like a wart.



Hey I don't blame you  The way ane jumped onto the bandwagon hardly a minute after you said that was odd to say the least. Why did he wait for you to point that out and vote for me before following you? H;mm

Sus


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

I find Legend to be suspicious as well, but lynch Jessica.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

My list of suspects 

People that I'm trying to get lynched/killed in everygame Really Suspicious People: Jαmes and Rafaella


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hey I don't blame you  The way ane jumped onto the bandwagon hardly a minute after you said that was odd to say the least. Why did he wait for you to point that out and vote for me before following you? H;mm
> 
> Sus



I'm not mafia, I just dislike autoplay a lot, was thinking whether I should say or not, but then saw Law's post, but I barely understand this game, so whatever, lynch me


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> damnit it starts when i need to go somewhere
> leaving my vote
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Rafaella]*
> rng



*[vote lynch sito]* <3
i could have you lynched this phase if i wanted


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay then


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Suggesting Mario?


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

1.>.>
2.Agmaster
3.ane -> Cubey
4.Awesome -> SonnyBillWilliams
5.AznKuchikiChick
6.Belphegor
7.Bioness -> Distance
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba
10.Cromer
11.Cubey -> Fireworks -> ane
13.Fireworks
15.G. Hawke
16.hammer
17.Hidden Nin
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi
19.Il Diavolo
20.Jessicα
21.Jiraiya the Gallant
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio
25.Laix
26.Law -> Cubey -> Cubey
27.Legend
28.LegendaryBeauty
29.Magnet
30.Martryn
31.Mei Lin
32.Mexican God Lvl 2
33.NeoKurama -> Awesome
34.Nois
35.Platinum
36.Rafaella -> sito
37.Sarun Uchiha
38.Shin - Zangetsu -> ane
39.Shota
40.Sito -> Rafaella
41.SonnyBillWilliams -> Jessica
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven
46.Tribulation
47.twinrasengan -> ane
48.~Mystic Serenade~

3 ane
2 Cubey
1 Jessica
1 Rafaella
1 sito
1 Awesome


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> *[vote lynch sito]* <3
> i could have you lynched this phase if i wanted



do it whore 

and are the 8 regulars going to talk about who they'll be lynching?


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

I mean originals but I can't edit that in


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I wont lynch Jessica until I see some evidence for it. She hasn't really done anything I can call her out on, which I guess in itself is worth being called out on..

So I don't really know. Awesome, can you say anything more than "I have sources" without hinting/revealing?


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Law you are a gramps, what do you think so far?

besides your obvious hatred of autoplay?


----------



## mali (Jul 22, 2011)

Im giving Jessica the benefit of the doubt in this game.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Who the hell is Jessica?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

ane playing apathetic under questioning. No way it ain't bogus.

*[Vote Lynch ane]*


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

:Hmm I guess I gotta post. 

Awesome what are your findings. Seeing as you have a good eye for detail and I gotta post I'll make my suggestions with you input.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

"I guess I gotta post"?

Bad Mafia or Inactive Town


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Most likely scenario is:

The people consistently posting are all townies, which means we are chasing each other like idiots

With two or three mafia thrown in to mix inconspicuously with town.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

well

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (12 members and 2 guests)
ane*, Friday+, Shota, Rafaella, Shin - Zangetsu, Law, Jiraiya the Gallant, ~Mystic Serenade~, blacklusterseph004

so which ones are the inactive so can be mafia?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

lynch sito guys
she'll get away with all the murders


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

I just woke up and looked back and forth through this place.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

Just lynch Jessica and you lynch mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

welp, i tried


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

For some reason, my multi quote button is stuck


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

1.>.>
2.Agmaster
3.ane -> Cubey
4.Awesome -> SonnyBillWilliams
5.AznKuchikiChick
6.Belphegor
7.Bioness -> Distance
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba
10.Cromer
11.Cubey -> Fireworks -> ane
13.Fireworks
15.G. Hawke
16.hammer
17.Hidden Nin
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
19.Il Diavolo
20.Jessicα
21.Jiraiya the Gallant
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio
25.Laix
26.Law -> Cubey -> Cubey
27.Legend
28.LegendaryBeauty
29.Magnet
30.Martryn
31.Mei Lin
32.Mexican God Lvl 2
33.NeoKurama -> Awesome
34.Nois
35.Platinum -> Cubey
36.Rafaella -> sito
37.Sarun Uchiha
38.Shin - Zangetsu -> ane
39.Shota -> Cubey
40.Sito -> Rafaella
41.SonnyBillWilliams -> Jessica
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven
46.Tribulation
47.twinrasengan -> ane
48.~Mystic Serenade~

*4 Cubey*
3 ane
1 Jessica
1 Rafaella
1 sito
1 SonnyBillWilliams
1 Awesome
1 Shota


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Not believing you Awesome  You seem like you're going off a guess rather than actually knowing Jess is mafia.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

ane and Cubey. Is this some hate lynch? ane didn't post much and I'm not convinced about Cubey. And "because Cubey" is not good enough


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> lynch sito guys
> she'll get away with all the murders



Calling to my fellow originals, rafaella will be our first victim


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

I expect your guys' full cooperation


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome I'd agree yet every game I saw everyone says Lynch jessica.Lynch Jessica I

I'm gonna need more proof then your opinion since you got me wrong last game.

I'll lynch atm who I suspect of being mafia until I get and answer. *[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> Awesome I'd agree yet every game I saw everyone says Lynch jessica.Lynch Jessica I
> 
> I'm gonna need more proof then your opinion since you got me wrong last game.
> 
> I'll lynch atm who I suspect of being mafia until I get and answer. *[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


 


Platinum said:


> *[vote lynch Cubey]*





Law said:


> This auto-play bullshit has to stop right fucking now.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


 


ane said:


> I'm with you, annoying
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


 


Shin - Zangetsu said:


> ane playing apathetic under questioning. No way it ain't bogus.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch ane]*


 


Cubey said:


> Lynch me if you want
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE ane]*


 


twinrasengan said:


> *[Vote Lynch ane]*


 
Not sure if I had quoted all this shiite right, but this wagon is getting a little out of hand and it won't surprise me that mafia is hidden inside there.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

you can kill me now mafia


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 22, 2011)

lol I just finished reading what's been posted, this is going to be crazier than the DoTA game


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Shota why am I sus?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> ane and Cubey. Is this some hate lynch? ane didn't post much and I'm not convinced about Cubey. And "because Cubey" is not good enough



Because Cubey is all the reason you ever need to lynch cubey.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> Calling to my fellow originals, rafaella will be our first victim



who are the originals?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*

So not only did his first post of the thread start with "Guess I gotta post huh?" but he also jumped on the bandwagon with his third post. Very suspicious activity going on here, and I'd bet he is mafia[probably his first time being so as well].


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

if you said "you can kill me now town", I'd happily oblige


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> who are the originals?



Yoshi
Donkey Kong
Mario
Kirby
Link
Samus Aran
Fox
Pikachu


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> Law you are a GRAMPS, what do you think so far?
> 
> besides your obvious hatred of autoplay?



Fixed it for you.

What I think is that people come into this game with a pre-conceived notion of who they do not like, and try to get them lynched regardless of evidence.

I also think Fox McCloud is the only one who could have any kind of information or "sources" this early on, but I also think the real Fox wouldn't be so reckless as to reveal his/her role and intentions this early just to get one name, so I wonder if Awesome's "sources" are of the "I dislike person A" variety.

That being said, Awesome seems so sure of himself, and it truly suggests he really is that reckless. And if he's wrong, we can always lynch his ass for being flippant.

*[Vote Lynch Jessica]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome keeps repeating it. He knows something we don't it seems. He wouldn't continuously hound us to vote her if he didn't.

*[Vote Lynch Jessica]*

Even if she is mafia, this feels terrible. She hasn't played a game properly in a while. 

Awesome you're gonna have to give us a little more of a reason though or I can't continue voting her.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

so i'm not in the cool gang
slightly disappoint


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure about Platinum (we'll come back to him)

But ane and Shota looking incredibly fishy right now. They both jumped on the wagon as fast as they could and have terrible defenses.

But Shota, do explain why I'm suspicious.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

*[change vote lynch jessica]*
i'll kill sitowhore later i guess


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Now my concern is that Law may in fact be mafia. I can be incredibly wrong however. I'm thinking that it is possible and he simply covered the fact with the excuse of autoplay. Or he could have been telling the truth. Ane being new could be inexperienced and jumped on not realizing she put herself in trouble. It's really tangled. But looking off of these, I get a feeling that

Law could be mafia.

or 

Shota can be mafia. I just get a vibe from him and his post was sort of ridiculous


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 22, 2011)

lol i wonder who tsukishima is


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Shota why am I sus?



Because atm I have yet to understand this stuff fully my second mafia game after the liar one. I'm trying to get as many mafia dead to win for town.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

so aiyanah, do you still want to die?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> Because atm I have yet to understand this stuff fully my second mafia game after the liar one. I'm trying to get as many mafia dead to win for town.



This is a horrible defense

*[CHANGE VOTE Shota]*

And I officially dislike the Jessica bandwagon because of how mainstream it just got.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

If the conditions are somehow unclear.

Town wins when all three mafia factions are dead.
Mafia wins when their faction > town and the other factions are gone.
Independent wins with anyone.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

I am not trying to sway the votes here, but I think Shota should be looked at.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> so aiyanah, do you still want to die?



only if mafia kill me


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *[Vote Lynch Shota]*
> 
> So not only did his first post of the thread start with "Guess I gotta post huh?" but he also jumped on the bandwagon with his third post. Very suspicious activity going on here, and I'd bet he is mafia[probably his first time being so as well].



Dude your way over doing it.

this is my second game playing like I explained before why am I so suspicious for going with the natural order I mean look at everyone there voting jessica,cubey, and ane I had to choose one.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Now my concern is that Law may in fact be mafia. I can be incredibly wrong however. I'm thinking that it is possible and he simply covered the fact with the excuse of autoplay. Or he could have been telling the truth. Ane being new could be inexperienced and jumped on not realizing she put herself in trouble. It's really tangled. But looking off of these, I get a feeling that
> 
> Law could be mafia.
> 
> ...



Pointing a finger at the first person to toss a vote on someone, rather than those who blindly followed telegraphs inexperience.

What we have are a handful of people who jumped all over a vote I never planned on keeping, Sito and Raf who are in an avy war with each other, Awesome pseudo-claiming Fox and coming forward like a goofball this early with only one name, ane pretending to "not know what's going on *flutter eyelashes*" and now Fireworks who thinks because everyone knows he's Town that his hunches are worth more than everyone else's.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

/bandwagoning with finesse


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> only if mafia kill me


Dear Mafia, please kill your fellow scumbuddy aiyanah


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I wont lynch Jessica until I see some evidence for it. She hasn't really done anything I can call her out on, which I guess in itself is worth being called out on..
> 
> So I don't really know. Awesome, can you say anything more than "I have sources" without hinting/revealing?



Because Awesome apparently hates me. 



Awesome said:


> *Just lynch Jessica and you lynch mafia.*



This just says "spite vote".

As for all that are voting me with no evidence what so ever, well I don't know what to say, except for the fact that this wagon is happening way to fast for it to be town inspired. 

Also what are the reasons for ane and Cubey being lynched? Can't remember after reading through all these pages.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> Dear Mafia, please kill your fellow scumbuddy aiyanah


before you kill me
*[change vote lynch sito]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol Law who started the other wagon, suddenly switches and follows up on Jessica's trying to escape suspicion 

I guess I'll compile a list

1. Law
2. Shin
3. Shota
4. Ane

This is only the first phase so I don't even know how accurate this will be. But I feel strongly for this list.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> Dude your way over doing it.
> 
> this is my second game playing like I explained before why am I so suspicious for going with the natural order I mean look at everyone there voting jessica,cubey, and ane I had to choose one.



By saying this is your second game, you are only proving my theory correct. I do not know who is who in this game, however, the ones who bandwagoned I felt they were more stupid town than hidden mafia. You weren't forced to choose one, you could have waited for more evidence than what was supplied[none]. You are almost seeming like you only voted for cubey because someone in your mafia faction did. Then you post of "Guess I have to post" isn't helping your case either.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

lol Cubey is being lynched because some inexperienced mafia thought they could tag onto my lulz vote early on, and because "it's Cubey".

ane is being voted because she placed the second vote on Cubey minutes after I put the first, and because her defense is "I'm confused".

People are voting you, because they have no vested interest in your continued life, and because Awesome is basically claiming Fox and saying you're assuredly mafia.

And if he's full of shit, he gets my vote tomorrow.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmm well won't be around much today so

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*

Spite vote is spite


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Fireworks, how do you "start a wagon" pray-tell?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

a "because cubey" lynch is happening?
*[change vote lynch cubey]*
getting in on that


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Hey Fireworks, how do you "start a wagon" pray-tell?



please answer this
i forgot how to


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> By saying this is your second game, you are only proving my theory correct. I do not know who is who in this game, however, the ones who bandwagoned I felt they were more stupid town than hidden mafia. You weren't forced to choose one, you could have waited for more evidence than what was supplied[none]. You are almost seeming like you only voted for cubey because someone in your mafia faction did. Then you post of "Guess I have to post" isn't helping your case either.



Honestly your psuhing way too hard to kill me over a stupid post that shows my laziness. How do you know I wasn't forced to choose if I had picked jessica you'd still call me mafia out of your hateful assumptions. I may not be very smart yet I know that saying guess I gotta post shouldn't have any other meaning then I gotta post or I don't wanna play.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> Honestly your psuhing way too hard to kill me over a stupid post that shows my laziness. How do you know I wasn't forced to choose if I had picked jessica you'd still call me mafia out of your hateful assumptions. I may not be very smart yet I know that saying guess I gotta post shouldn't have any other meaning then I gotta post or I don't wanna play.



How am I pushing? I clearly said "this is just a hunch, feel free to ignore it". Pushing would be "VOTE SHOTA HE IS DEH MAFIO!"


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Pointing a finger at the first person to toss a vote on someone, rather than those who blindly followed telegraphs inexperience.
> 
> What we have are a handful of people who jumped all over a vote I never planned on keeping, Sito and Raf who are in an avy war with each other, Awesome pseudo-claiming Fox and coming forward like a goofball this early with only one name, ane pretending to "not know what's going on *flutter eyelashes*" and now Fireworks who thinks because everyone knows he's Town that his hunches are worth more than everyone else's.
> 
> Did I miss anything?



There really is no need to get all uptight since I hinted that you could be innocent and Ane either voted along with you because she is inexperienced town/mafia. But either way, you caused some havoc that won't go unnoticed by me.

I never said my hunches are more than anyone elses, but if you have any input besides your complaints, we're all eyes GRAMPS


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella and Sito, don't think you are sinking into the background  Just lettin ya know 



> because they have no vested interest in your continued life,



Fucking lold at this though


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd like to hear more from Awesome. I'm getting the feeling this is all going to end up being a spite lynch, and I'm wondering if he's willing to straight-up sacrifice himself tomorrow if Jessica turns up Town.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

vote sitowhore
she is teh mafia
*[change vote lynch sito]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Rafaella and Sito, don't think you are sinking into the background  Just lettin ya know
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking lold at this though


i will hide in plain sight instead


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Smh Raf you are so obvious.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Holy shit Raf, make it less obvious.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Not gonna be able to catch up just gonna go with what I know and go for a *(Vote Lynch Cubey)*


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> What I think is that people come into this game with a pre-conceived notion of who they do not like, and try to get them lynched regardless of evidence.
> 
> ...


I see where you are coming from, but why are you voting jessica, she hasnt even presented her case yet?



Fireworks said:


> Now my concern is that Law may in fact be mafia. I can be incredibly wrong however. I'm thinking that it is possible and he simply covered the fact with the excuse of autoplay. Or he could have been telling the truth. Ane being new could be inexperienced and jumped on not realizing she put herself in trouble. It's really tangled. But looking off of these, I get a feeling that
> 
> Law could be mafia.
> 
> ...


im keeping my eye on law, if he were mafia he would be the mouthpeace of the faction so to say, he'd use his knowledge ability to read others to his advantage

im abstaining my vote til i can see a clear person to lynch


----------



## Narancia (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How am I pushing? I clearly said "this is just a hunch, feel free to ignore it". Pushing would be "VOTE SHOTA HE IS DEH MAFIO!"



I get into stupid fights all the time.

and to say the least I'm sorry for getting all mad I just hate assumptions if you saw my VM I'd probably win funniest VMs of the year.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Smh Raf you are so obvious.





Law said:


> Holy shit Raf, make it less obvious.



you two do me a favor and vote sito
please and thank you


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

1.>.>
2.Agmaster
3.ane -> Cubey
4.Awesome -> SonnyBillWilliams
5.AznKuchikiChick
6.Belphegor
7.Bioness -> Distance
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba
10.Cromer
11.Cubey -> Fireworks -> ane -> Shota -> Rafaella
13.Fireworks
15.G. Hawke
16.hammer
17.Hidden Nin
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
19.Il Diavolo
20.Jessicα -> Rafaella
21.Jiraiya the Gallant
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio -> Cubey
25.Laix
26.Law -> Cubey -> Cubey -> Jessica
27.Legend
28.LegendaryBeauty
29.Magnet
30.Martryn
31.Mei Lin
32.Mexican God Lvl 2
33.NeoKurama -> Awesome
34.Nois
35.Platinum -> Cubey
36.Rafaella -> sito -> Jessica -> sito -> Cubey -> Sito
37.Sarun Uchiha
38.Shin - Zangetsu -> ane -> Jesisca -> Shin - Zangetsu
39.Shota -> Cubey 
40.Sito -> Rafaella
41.SonnyBillWilliams -> Jessica
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed -> Jessica
45.The_Unforgiven
46.Tribulation
47.twinrasengan -> ane
48.~Mystic Serenade~ -> Belphegor

4 Cubey
3 Jessica
2 Rafaella
2 Shota
1 ane
1 sito
1 Belphegor
1 SonnyBillWilliams
1 Shin - Zangetsu
1 Awesome


Wouldn't mind if someone proofreads this^


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Because Awesome apparently hates me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I have no reason to spite you.
2. There's barely anyone voting for you.
3. None besides Cubey being Cubey and ane being apathetic.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> I see where you are coming from, but why are you voting jessica, she hasnt even presented her case yet?



I sort of did, but honestly it wasn't that good of one. Basically Awesome's spite lynching me, he basically confirmed it in his post where he said:

"I'll vote Jessica and you guys vote Mafia"

Afterwords he just disappeared, and hasn't been able to confirm a single thing. But people all of a sudden decided to think he was saying I was mafia. Honestly it was a spite lynch, simple as that, and people shouldn't get to carried away with it.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome. Tell me you are not spiting Jessica and I will vote with you. But if she flips town, then you need to be killed or lynched asap.

Just tell me you aren't trolling/spiting


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Minor update.

*Stunna* has replaced *Laix.*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

awesome's meta game
lol meta


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

Also since we can't edit, Awesome, I'm in the lead, how is that barley anyone? Also I'm almost positive you hate me to some extent. But then again, I always get that feeling from others, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> I see where you are coming from, but why are you voting jessica, she hasnt even presented her case yet?
> 
> 
> im keeping my eye on law, if he were mafia he would be the mouthpeace of the faction so to say, he'd use his knowledge ability to read others to his advantage
> ...



Except she has presented her case. Her case is - "Awesome is spite-voting me". Which is a fairly strong case, and also why I asked Awesome to talk a bit more, and challenged him. And also, I'm not R.O.B, so having a vote on someone from me isn't dangerous until I leave it on at the end of the day. So for me, to put a vote on someone - it opens them and others up for information-gathering.

Keep reading, son, and take notes! And please keep your eyes on me. I'd rather you watch me like a hawk so you can see I don't do anything untoward.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

Where do you get the idea I'm spiting Jessica? I have no reason to spite her


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jessica]*

If Awesome is wrong and Jessica is town, off with his head next day phase.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Trust me i will


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Awesome. Tell me you are not spiting Jessica and I will vote with you. But if she flips town, then you need to be killed or lynched asap.
> 
> Just tell me you aren't trolling/spiting





Law said:


> I'd like to hear more from Awesome. I'm getting the feeling this is all going to end up being a spite lynch, and I'm wondering if he's willing to straight-up sacrifice himself tomorrow if Jessica turns up Town.



Well, Awesome - you're active now.

Can you touch on these comments that were directed at you?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Where do you get the idea I'm spiting Jessica? I have no reason to spite her



Just say you are not trolling, lying or any variation of the aforementioned. I need to see you type it, or I cannot support this lynch


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

meta gaming

>jessica is always mafia
>i am always mafia
>if >.> lives he's town
>if platinum only posts votes he's mafia
>if awesome disregards a meta he's mafia


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought you hated me Awesome. 

But honestly, is this just to continue my Day 1 curse or are you actually lynching me because you think I'm mafia, when I didn't even post anything (because I was asleep and out of my house for the first few hours I was awake) beforehand?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

hey cubey, am i suspicious?


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> meta gaming
> 
> >jessica is always mafia
> >i am always mafia
> ...



What's mine Raffy?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

yes you are
very much so I'd say.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

Actually, I was just testing you. You have a simple meta really. You post things what you're doing IRL if you're being suspected, and you do not defend yourself. Sadly, you have the easiest meta to read. besides Shark Skin I was just seeing if you were mafia or not. I don't have any reason to think you're mafia now.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

If you're mafia, that's your meta anyway. No editing


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

*Mod: R.O.B's "Stack-up" ability.

Will we only see the results of the stacking at the end of the phase, or will you be counting it in every time you do a vote-count?*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> >if platinum only posts votes he's mafia



As if my meta was that easy to understand .


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

If I were to count it in the vote count, it would be revealed.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I only use excuses from RL because it's actually the truth. I feel as though I have to tell people when I'm going to sleep/going to eat/going to go out/etc because if I don't I'll automatically be suspected, no matter if I were town or mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> What's mine Raffy?


dunno, you've been the lazy townie for so long its weird adjusting to the change now



Cubey said:


> yes you are
> very much so I'd say.


so basically, your betting that i'm mafia cause you know of other mafia already
very nice cubey
i might get you lynched instead


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

So basically Awesome, you were baiting.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> dunno, you've been the lazy townie for so long its weird adjusting to the change now



That's good. .


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

You do it obviously when you are mafia though. I was just making you appear as scum to draw you out and scumhunt you, but I don't really have any reason to suspect you aside from that.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> If I were to count it in the vote count, it would be revealed.



Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I guess, if you still have doubts in your mind I'll have to prove other wise as the game continues.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Welp, that settles that, Jess aint Mafia and Awesome was pressing her. That means everyone that was on those two rapid wagons is suspect.



Rafaella said:


> so basically, your betting that i'm mafia cause you know of other mafia already
> very nice cubey
> i might get you lynched instead



Lol  I'm betting it based on your horrible giveaways 

Come to think of it aiy, you were on both wagons now, weren't you?

*[CHANGE VOTE Rafaella]*

Law is also suspect, he's excellent at wriggling out of compromising situations.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *[Change Vote No Lynch]*


No lynch voting isn't permitted.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubes is right who ever hopped on both lynches are very very suspect, can you get a list of them?


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

I am leaving to the gym for an hour and a half. No one has to, but I'd appreciate if someone keeps a vote count


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> No lynch voting isn't permitted.



It seems that the new generation really surpasses the old. Thank you Stunna for reading the rules.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> Cubes is right who ever hopped on both lynches are very very suspect, can you get a list of them?



I was already on that way beforehand. I quoted it earlier in the thread


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

i know but didnt some new people hop on just before awesome said he was pressing?


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> What I think is that people come into this game with a pre-conceived notion of who they do not like, and try to get them lynched regardless of evidence.
> 
> ...





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Awesome keeps repeating it. He knows something we don't it seems. He wouldn't continuously hound us to vote her if he didn't.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Jessica]*
> 
> ...





Rafaella said:


> *[change vote lynch jessica]*
> i'll kill sitowhore later i guess


You mean these people?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks you didn't post the Jessica bandwagon. That one combined with mine has the highest amount of suspects, and the ane was me defending myself and didn't really get a mafia vibe from that one.

EDIT: That's the one.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Raf seems like hes trolling to me but yeah he's pretty shady.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Welp, that settles that, Jess aint Mafia and Awesome was pressing her. That means everyone that was on those two rapid wagons is suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Join Date: Dec 2007
Posts: 10,669
occupation: breaking scumdars


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Fireworks you didn't post the Jessica bandwagon. That one combined with mine has the highest amount of suspects, and the ane was me defending myself and didn't really get a mafia vibe from that one.
> 
> EDIT: That's the one.



No editing.

And also, I was going to say I didn't do the Jessica one. But here it is.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

lol       edits


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats the one bro


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey, be careful or I'll modblock your ass.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey no edited. 

But I agree, we should be looking at Law, as he seemed totally convinced with my lynch before Awesome gave any reasoning's for it. But for now Aya has been giving off a scummish vibe, so I'll go with her for now.

*[CHANGE VOTE Rafaella]

Now I'm going to go eat.*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 22, 2011)

Were not allowed to edit, why? 

This is like the third game I'm in where you can't edit, stupid rule tbh.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Who's 'Flair'? I only ask cause Rafaella edited his/her post and changed the name in an edit for some reason.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

*[change vote lynch awesome]*
this game is gonna be fun


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

No, you know who is suspect?

Cubey and Legend for coming up with irrelevant reasons others are.

Fireworks is clearly Town, he's just a bit too quick to type before he thinks it through.

Cubey and Legend on the other hand, are trying to draw attention to something that doesn't exist.

*There was no bandwagon on Jessica.*

Awesome was practically holding a sign up saying "I know Jessica is mafia". Anyone who didn't place a vote on Jessica after that is more suspicious than those who did.

As much as people may get tired of an early role-claim, or having all the fun taken out of finding scum, when someone adamantly states that your vote is guaranteed to take down a mafia, and a day-scanner exists...you do two things:

1)Assume they're telling the truth; and,
2)Challenge them to put their money where their mouth is.

Awesome was challenged, and he backed down - because he was simply baiting and hunting in an odd way. He had no concrete information, and thus backed off.

Anyone STILL trying to lynch Jessica is suspect, but people who believed Awesome aren't.

*[Vote Lynch ane]*

For jumping on my Cubey vote, with a shaky reasoning, and then throwing your hands in the air and saying "I dunno what's going on" when called out for it.

I'd toss a vote on Legend just for his mis-steps, but I happen to think he is Town, based on three of his posts.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

very smart
inb4 modblock
inb4 lynch


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> Cubey, be careful or I'll modblock your ass.



I added four words


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

good thing law already knows my role


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

1.>.>
2.Agmaster
3.ane -> Cubey
4.Awesome -> SonnyBillWilliams
5.AznKuchikiChick
6.Belphegor
7.Bioness -> Distance
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba
10.Cromer
11.Cubey -> Fireworks -> ane -> Shota -> Rafaella
13.Fireworks
15.G. Hawke
16.hammer
17.Hidden Nin
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
19.Il Diavolo
20.Jessicα -> Rafaella
21.Jiraiya the Gallant
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio -> Cubey
25.Laix
26.Law -> Cubey -> Cubey -> Jessica -> ane
27.Legend
28.LegendaryBeauty
29.Magnet
30.Martryn
31.Mei Lin
32.Mexican God Lvl 2
33.NeoKurama -> Awesome
34.Nois
35.Platinum -> Cubey
36.Rafaella -> sito -> Jessica -> sito -> Cubey -> Sito -> Awesome
37.Sarun Uchiha
38.Shin - Zangetsu -> ane -> Jesisca -> Shin - Zangetsu
39.Shota -> Cubey 
40.Sito -> Rafaella
41.SonnyBillWilliams -> Jessica
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed -> Jessica
45.The_Unforgiven
46.Tribulation
47.twinrasengan -> ane
48.~Mystic Serenade~ -> Belphegor

4 Cubey
2 Awesome
2 Jessica
2 Rafaella
2 Shota
2 ane
1 Belphegor
1 SonnyBillWilliams
1 Shin - Zangetsu


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> No, you know who is suspect?
> 
> Cubey and Legend for coming up with irrelevant reasons others are.
> 
> ...



. I don't even know.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> good thing law already knows my role



Hush. It's not that subtle, don't draw attention to it - you're important to us.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

No editing because some roles affect what you post, also, I want to keep a fair vote count. If you want to get modblocked for the night phase, feel free to edit.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> I'd toss a vote on Legend just for his mis-steps, but I happen to think he is Town, based on three of his posts.



Im town as you said but these "mis-steps" are only mis-steps to you, i actually have a idea who you are


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> Im town as you said but these "mis-steps" are only mis-steps to you, i actually have a idea who you are



That's good, I've left small clues. Just don't let it be known to others who aren't as intuitive.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol. Four votes in a game of forty plus constitutes a bandwagon. 

That shit happens peeps, sometimes you need to squeeze.

*[Vote Lynch Ane]*

Back to my original vote.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Hush. It's not that subtle, don't draw attention to it - you're important to us.


i'm only as important as i make myself out to be
which reminds me
*[change vote lynch sito]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]* 

Will change it when we get some better leads.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

You have to vote someone


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol. Four votes in a game of forty plus constitutes a bandwagon.
> 
> That shit happens peeps, sometimes you need to squeeze.
> 
> ...



Why are you always following Law?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *[Change Vote No Lynch]*


Illegal move.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Seriously though, who's 'Flair'?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend if you know Rafaella is town, speak up, and we can focus on someone else.




Law said:


> No, you know who is suspect?
> 
> Cubey and Legend for coming up with irrelevant reasons others are.



lol... what irrelevant reasons.



> Fireworks is clearly Town, he's just a bit too quick to type before he thinks it through.
> 
> Cubey and Legend on the other hand, are trying to draw attention to something that doesn't exist.
> 
> ...



Really? Even though any player worth two cents would hold off on voting Jessica in case Awesome was bullshitting in order to pressure her... Oh and guess what that's exactly what happened? :33

There is no way Awesome would have been stupid enough to come forward D1 if he was an investigator. You came across like a mafia that didn't want to start a bandwagon (or maybe had already started one, like mine) and draw attention to himself. So you joined Awesome's lynch to avoid takign the blame for a misplaced lynch.



> As much as people may get tired of an early role-claim, or having all the fun taken out of finding scum, when someone adamantly states that your vote is guaranteed to take down a mafia, and a day-scanner exists...you do two things:
> 
> 1)Assume they're telling the truth; and,
> 2)Challenge them to put their money where their mouth is.
> ...



Only three people jumped on the bandwagon. Only three out of 16 lurking players.

Those three had all been on previous bandwagons

Law - Cubey, switched to Jessica
Rafaella - Cubey, switched to Jessica
Shin - ane, switched to Jessica

A LOT of jumping around going on.



> *[Vote Lynch ane]*
> 
> For jumping on my Cubey vote, with a shaky reasoning, and then throwing your hands in the air and saying "I dunno what's going on" when called out for it.
> 
> I'd toss a vote on Legend just for his mis-steps, but I happen to think he is Town, based on three of his posts.



I happen to think Legend is town as well, just not you


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Mod note:*

I am leaving for an hour and a half because I have to stay fit.

If you vote no lynch, you vote on yourself.

If you have a action that specifies use for the night phase, PM IT TO ME IN THE NIGHT PHASE, NOT THE DAY PHASE!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Illegal move.


All just let it count as a self vote until some better lead's come up.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Im not sure on raf, he may be mafia but of a different faction

i think IF Law is mafia, Shin-Zangetsu is with him in that faction


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*

You've been following Law's vote religiously.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Seriously though, who's 'Flair'?



a        trap


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Raf
Law
Shin

Sus

Brb checking role list, hold on.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Someone keep a vote count!'


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm getting seriously confused on that jumping thing


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why are you always following Law?



Always is a strong word. How many times exactly? 

Ane was my first vote because of his defense. If I asked you and JtG what 2 plus 2 was would you avoid saying four just because JtG said it first, so as not to feel like you were copying him? 
 People sometimes reach the same conclusion with different reasons.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Cube said:
			
		

> Really? Even though any player worth two cents would hold off on voting Jessica in case Awesome was bullshitting in order to pressure her...



No, any player worth two cents, and WASN'T R.O.B, wouldn't give two shits whether they voted or not, because a vote can always be taken off once a person is pressured into revealing information.

If Awesome was telling the truth, the vote is cast on a confirmed scum, and no further pressure is needed.

If Awesome is baiting/hunting, then adding a vote onto Jessica aids him in making his bait worth taking.

All by itself, with no votes to assist him, no one would care that Awesome announced you were scum. Adding votes on to Jessica when Awesome put her name forward does nothing except add to the pressure she felt to respond.

So if she responds well, and Awesome backs off, content that his questions were answered - then pressure can be taken off.

How some of you have played mafia this long, I'll never know. 1-2 votes is not a bandwagon, that's just asinine.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm getting seriously confused on that jumping thing



Honestly I am too. I'm starting to think it's all mafia just playing with us


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Raf
> Law
> Shin
> 
> ...


i reckon those three names there are town
but eh, i've been wrong before
even on myself


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol at people not knowing what a proper bandwagon is.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> even on myself


Troll        ?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

What's more likely, that it's all mafia screwing around, or that it's all Townies being retarded?


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Always is a strong word. How many times exactly?
> 
> Ane was my first vote because of his defense. If I asked you and JtG what 2 plus 2 was would you avoid saying four just because JtG said it first, so as not to feel like you were copying him?
> People sometimes reach the same conclusion with different reasons.



Meh that could have been a tactic in the beginning. I didn't like your vote on her in the first place anyway. So you can throw that guy with the nose bleed avy in the same boat.

No we would both say four. This mafia game isn't a math class.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Honestly I am too. I'm starting to think it's all mafia just playing with us



That cubey-to-jess thing is suspicious to me. Not sure whom to blame for it though. It could be just towning.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> What's more likely, that it's all mafia screwing around, or that it's all Townies being retarded?



I've seen both.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol at people not knowing what a proper bandwagon is.


these days 3 votes = a bandwagon



Stunna said:


> Troll        ?


your trying too hard
dont look at who is in plain sight
rather look at those that dont want to be seen


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> What's more likely, that it's all mafia screwing around, or that it's all Townies being retarded?



It's always far more likely that it is just townies being a bunch of retards.

Towning is now the norm, not the exception.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> these days 3 votes = a bandwagon



I can understand maybe feeling that way in a 20 player game.

But in a 40+ game .

That's like 7% of the total votes.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's always far more likely that it is just townies being a bunch of retards.
> 
> Towning is now the norm, not the exception.



Doesn't the game operate on this principle? Because town is towning, the mafia can do their shit. 


And thus... we need pink batmans


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

No Raf, those three names right there are acting really suspicious.



Law said:


> No, any player worth two cents, and WASN'T R.O.B, wouldn't give two shits whether they voted or not, because a vote can always be taken off once a person is pressured into revealing information.
> 
> If Awesome was telling the truth, the vote is cast on a confirmed scum, and no further pressure is needed.
> 
> ...



Then why not just wait for Awesome to confirm before voting? You look like you rushed into trying to lynch her.

Nice strawman there, calling my skills into question. I'm gonna lose my head now.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> your trying too hard
> dont look at who is in plain sight
> rather look at those that dont want to be seen



Don't even try to play this card. A bunch of players itt are proficient at pretending to scumhunt while playing as Mafia. There's no doubt there are mafia already lurking in the shadows, there's no doubt there are mafia playing as townies right now.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Meh that could have been a tactic in the beginning. I didn't like your vote on her in the first place anyway. So you can throw that guy with the nose bleed avy in the same boat.
> 
> No we would both say four. This mafia game isn't a math class.



You didn't like my vote on her but it's cool that Awesome pressured her? I gave a reason and it got a result, she is pretty much accepted (not confirmed) as town. Something that would not have happened if a few people didn't squeeze as I said.  

Exactly. As you and JtG would answer four so to can two people claim suspicion on a suspicious individual. 

@Legend. And if Law flips town, does that make me town too? :33


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Still keeping my vote on aiyanah cuz he needs to die


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I can understand maybe feeling that way in a 20 player game.
> 
> But in a 40+ game .
> 
> That's like 7% of the total votes.


i think its more the fear of the votes actually rolling in that makes people call it a bandwagon after 3 votes
game size is rarely taken into account



Cubey said:


> No Raf, those three names right there are acting really suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


raf > goofing off, never goofs off as mafia
law > hunting for scum, i couldn't care if he was mafia cause he'll frankly find us scum
shin > hunting for scum and agreeing with law

someone is either pulling some grade-A wool over our eyes or we're all town
i think its the latter


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

I would actually take both people who didn't vote and people who jumped onto the Jessica wagon into suspicion simply because of the circumstances. Shin is suspicious in my opinion because of swiftly voting for Jessica without much reason, where Law isn't suspicious because he actually gave reason into doing so.

Those who decided to not vote for Jessica should be taken in consideration as well because I was holding up "I know a mafia" sign and those who didn't take it could be scum not wanting to get blamed for towning.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Then why not just wait for Awesome to confirm before voting? You look like you rushed into trying to lynch her.
> 
> Nice strawman there, calling my skills into question. I'm gonna lose my head now.



You're not making any sense. Waiting for Awesome to confirm? He posted three times that Jessica was mafia, that we should lynch Jessica and get a mafia, etc. What more do you want him to say without an out-right role-claim. And why do you need to wait for confirmation to place a vote? It's 1 vote, and as long as it isn't R.O.B, it literally means nothing until the day ends.

Votes are used as tools by good players to gather information. Not held back because the player is afraid to place it and look suspicious to a few players who see every vote as an attempt to kill.

And you call _me_ suspicious? Nice try.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday I love these roles you made, so jealous of [Mourning Monkey] 

Think I'll *[Vote Lynch Shota]* for now.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> You didn't like my vote on her but it's cool that Awesome pressured her? I gave a reason and it got a result, she is pretty much accepted (not confirmed) as town. Something that would not have happened if a few people didn't squeeze as I said.
> 
> Exactly. As you and JtG would answer four so to can two people claim suspicion on a suspicious individual.
> 
> @Legend. And if Law flips town, does that make me town too? :33



I don't ever recall Awesome pressing Ane. I do remember him pressing Jessica.

Lol stop making excuses for yourself.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm on page 9 and this game opened THREE HOURS AGO!  Uhm...wow this is going to go by fast isn't it.

Fave suspects so far, cubey and ane, tho as always day 1 evidence is always shaky.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

maybe maybe not shin, your actions which will be watched strictly will be watched


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright, I have a great way to solve this. Everyone should

*VOTE LYNCH Rafaella*

Raf said Legend knows his role; Legend said he doesn't know shit. Not to mention he's been acting like scum all game and feigning apathy. I'm pretty sure we'd get answers out of his death too.

Everyone needs to *VOTE LYNCH Rafaella* right now


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Alright, I have a great way to solve this. Everyone should
> 
> *VOTE LYNCH Rafaella*
> 
> ...



This looks all to similar to the LB incident in Awesome's game


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm not getting a scum vibe from Rafaella. Probably because he isn't spamming much. As for people I would look into and I personally find suspicious is Legend and Sito.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> This looks all to similar to the LB incident in Awesome's game



No that was a stupid spite challenge/bet type thing. This one is legit, he's shady.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Actually, Raf said _I_ know his role. Because I hinted at knowing his role.

It was you who asked Legend if he knew Raf's role, and he responded with no.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> This looks all to similar to the LB incident in Awesome's game



The one I was involved in?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2011)

That was really shoddy reasoning to go after Jessica.  *[Vote Lynch Sito]  As of page 11.
*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Alright, I have a great way to solve this. Everyone should
> 
> *VOTE LYNCH Rafaella*
> 
> ...


i dont mind being lynched, really
but surely you can do better than this


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm not getting a scum vibe from Rafaella. Probably because he isn't spamming much. As for people I would look into and I personally find suspicious is Legend and Sito.



Why is Sito suspicious? Is it because she isn't drawing attention to herself like she normally does?


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm not getting a scum vibe from Rafaella. Probably because he isn't spamming much. As for people I would look into and I personally find suspicious is Legend and Sito.



I welcome an investigation on me then, im as clean as it gets


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why is Sito suspicious? Is it because she isn't drawing attention to herself like she normally does?



Wait what? I got the impression she's in the middle of things at least earlier in the game


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> The one I was involved in?



No the one before you. When he went head to head with her and lost.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I would actually take both people who didn't vote and people who jumped onto the Jessica wagon into suspicion simply because of the circumstances. Shin is suspicious in my opinion because of swiftly voting for Jessica without much reason, where Law isn't suspicious because he actually gave reason into doing so.
> 
> Those who decided to not vote for Jessica should be taken in consideration as well because I was holding up "I know a mafia" sign and those who didn't take it could be scum not wanting to get blamed for towning.



LOL wut? Dude my reasons for voting her was  your Ad Nauseam and I clearly stated it. I also said in that same post that you needed to give me more for my vote to remain. How is that not as good as a reason gets?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

I was curious on Jessica's faction and I decided to test her. She gave the exact response I was expecting as if she was town, and I decided to back off. It was simple. It's called baiting.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> raf > goofing off, never goofs off as mafia
> law > hunting for scum, i couldn't care if he was mafia cause he'll frankly find us scum
> shin > hunting for scum and agreeing with law
> 
> ...



You can't call your own meta .


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> LOL wut? Dude my reasons for voting her was  your Ad Nauseam and I clearly stated it. I also said in that same post that you needed to give me more for my vote to remain. How is that not as good as a reason gets?



I said it was suspicious that you jumped on it, whereas I never said I found you suspect myself. I believe you to be town, actually.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> That was really shoddy reasoning to go after Jessica.  *[Vote Lynch Sito]  As of page 11.
> *



you, sir, are on the right track


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You can't call your own meta .


call my meta plat
do eeeeettt


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why is Sito suspicious? Is it because she isn't drawing attention to herself like she normally does?



It's not a stretch to see that if Awesome doesn't think Raf is mafia, that seeing Sito and Raf go back and forth that he would then be suspicious of Sito.

I don't have a read on either of them, and ane is lying low, so it's hard to do anything on that front. Cubey is acting like a bit of a loose cannon, trying his best to literally shower everyone around him with suspicion. But do I suspect him enough to vote, when he already has a fair amount of votes on him, no.

Cubey, if you had no votes, or one vote - I'd have zero issue tossing a vote on you to see what you would say. But with 3-4 votes, people would have to be pretty willing to see you burn to place another onto you.

That's the difference.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I was curious on Jessica's faction and I decided to test her. She gave the exact response I was expecting as if she was town, and I decided to back off. It was simple. It's called baiting.



Agreed. Which is *exactly* what I said when I took my vote of her. Were you not reading my posts?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

We can't end the phase without lynching someone. Someone gotta die. Moving away from Law, I want to kind of go back to ane and Shotta. They both had shitty defenses.


----------



## Savage (Jul 22, 2011)

Finally caught up. Not gonna place a vote just yet, but sit back and watch.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Nevermind Awesome. I saw your next post. I thought you were talking to me.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> call my meta plat
> do eeeeettt



Mid grade mafia spammer


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> call my meta plat
> do eeeeettt



goofs off when is mafia


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Finally caught up. Not gonna place a vote just yet, but sit back and watch.



Hmm. Now ain't that a big change from your last two games where you were happy to vote for someone and push based on only your instincts? Where's that JtG?

Sus.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Mid grade mafia spammer


>is not plat
you should read the departed game


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> goofs off when is mafia



>is not plat
try again whore


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> >is not plat
> you should read the departed game



>what the hell is that?

Link plz


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

When does the day phase end?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You can't call your own meta .



I lol'd.

I'd feel bad for ane if she came up Town, which would mean her head was honestly all full of fuck like she says.

It's never fun when people get overwhelmed and don't understand how things work. That being said, I have played with her before, and she's not slow - so her defense is a good example of plausible deniability.

Which, when used in that case, suggests she knew it, and used it to play the "confused" card for sympathy.

But I wouldn't say I'm certain at all. I'm not sure I trust Cubey's _motives_, but his two suspects are akin to my own.


----------



## Savage (Jul 22, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Hmm. Now ain't that a big change from your last two games where you were happy to vote for someone and push based on only your instincts? Where's that JtG?
> 
> Sus.



Every vote on a person is thrown into question so I'll wait a while. Right now I might want to vote for twinrasengan because of how low he is.


*[Vote lynch twinrasengan]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Even Belphegor is walking on eggshells a little bit. As Cubey said before, you won't fade into the background. Come forth and speak, we are watching. :ho


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> >is not plat
> try again whore



whore 
how about, tries to get me lynched when mafia 

and you said you could get me lynched


----------



## Savage (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Mexican God lvl 2]*

Just noticed he was in the game. He's a derp and could be mafia. I'll have to see his response.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you, sir, are on the right track


Why does your vote not instill confidence within me?



Awesome said:


> It was simple. It's called *baiting*.


 Quite a master of your stroke, I would say.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

I would say so, yes.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> >what the hell is that?
> 
> Link plz





Sito said:


> whore
> how about, tries to get me lynched when mafia
> 
> and you said you could get me lynched


i try to lynch you all the time
and dont worry, you will get lynched



Agmaster said:


> Why does your vote not instill confidence within me?


cause i'm never trusted


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 22, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Even Belphegor is walking on eggshells a little bit. As Cubey said before, you won't fade into the background. Come forth and speak, we are watching. :ho



I may be reading ponyfics while I skim this thread. Don't judge me >>

Anyways here's a rolehint for you: I could shape up to be a big asset for town.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Holy shit Raf, make it less obvious.



What exactly did you mean by this? Going back over the past few pages..


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

inb4 someone reveals my role


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 22, 2011)

I enjoyed killing Sito in the Football Mafia game, I wonder if I should vote for her here too.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i try to lynch you all the time
> and dont worry, you will get lynched



No you don't, I always try to lynch you and then you lynch back then you stop, you aren't doing it this phase tho 
I'll never get lynched again, iirc I only got lynched in one game 
I'm basically voting no lynch by voting you anyways since people don't belive me that you're a whore 

I can prove my innocence any given time anyhow


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I guessed your role already. You were not making it obvious when that was posted.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> I'd feel bad for ane if she came up Town, which would mean her head was honestly all full of fuck like she says.
> 
> ...



:33 

well, seeing as this is only the second time I've ever played, the other one is been going on for around three days and you're already dead in it, I must say, well, thanks, I'm not slow  surprised you noticed in a game I'm a noob in, but honestly, don't expect me to know all the dinamics of a game  really, I jumped in your bandwagon for the lulz, whatever, as I said I didn't like the autoplay, and voted for him for fun, but it seems that kind of votes are not allowed, oh, well

with that said, I made a mistake, okay, lynch me  I'm town


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> I enjoyed killing Sito in the Football Mafia game, I wonder if I should vote for her here too.



You mother fucker you killed me? fuck you fuck you fuck you, when lucy comes back and he puts an action that you died, it wasnt me


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What exactly did you mean by this? Going back over the past few pages..



Don't press.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> No you don't, I always try to lynch you and then you lynch back then you stop, you aren't doing it this phase tho
> I'll never get lynched again, iirc I only got lynched in one game
> I'm basically voting no lynch by voting you anyways since people don't belive me that you're a whore
> 
> I can prove my innocence any given time anyhow



contemplating if i should really do this just to prove a point?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> >is not plat
> you should read the departed game



Fuck you Raf I do not spam .



Law said:


> But I wouldn't say I'm certain at all. I'm not sure I trust Cubey's _motives_, but his two suspects are akin to my own.



Never trust Cubert's motives.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> contemplating if i should really do this just to prove a point?



Try it, i don't believe you can lead a successful lynch


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

i just paged back
law said i'm not so subtle
perhaps sito should read back 



Platinum said:


> Fuck you Raf I do not spam .
> 
> 
> 
> Never trust Cubert's motives.


i just encourage discussion
its very different to spamming


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i just paged back
> law said i'm not so subtle
> perhaps sito should read back



I've read everything, 
tbh I don't think you're mafia but I just like voting for you :33


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Shut the hell up, Raf.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Developments are occurring


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

i've been told to shut up lol


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

shut the hell up aiyanah


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

20 pages since I left?


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> You mother fucker you killed me? fuck you fuck you fuck you, when lucy comes back and he puts an action that you died, it wasnt me



Hahaha. I was right though, you were mafia. But again, I was independent, shouldn't have cared. 

Raphaella was going to be next, but I got owned by town.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Just becuase you said he was going to be next you won't die by my hands


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

When does the day phase end?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

We are back to square one it seems.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> When does the day phase end?



When Friday is ready.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

24 hours after it started, or if there's a clear majority...which there isn't even close to.

Friday is gone for a while, he said he was going to the gym, but I think that's code for McDonald's and Dairy Queen.

If you do want to direct a question at a mod, I suggest you bold it.


----------



## Savage (Jul 22, 2011)

Can we pressure MG when he gets on?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Can we pressure MG when he gets on?



I am always in favor of pressuring MG.

I'm feeling sympathy for ane, is it true this is only her second ever game? /going soft


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday is back


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Friday is back



Votecount plz.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Friday is back



Mcdonalds doesn't take that long to scarf down


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> I am always in favor of pressuring MG.
> 
> I'm feeling sympathy for ane, is it true this is only her second ever game? /going soft



It is, the Football Mafia game was our first, and we got killed off way to early. They picked on the noobs.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Even if ane is noobing, that doesn't excuse Shota. I believe Law/Raf/Shin, not completely sure about them, but it seems we are on the same page somewhat..

However Shota's defense was total garbage..


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> It is, the Football Mafia game was our first, and we got killed off way to early. They picked on the noobs.



We? Whatcha mean.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm gonna go help myself get cancer.  Can the world not be burned down by the time I get back?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Even if ane is noobing, that doesn't excuse Shota. I believe Law/Raf/Shin, not completely sure about them, but it seems we are on the same page somewhat..
> 
> However Shota's defense was total garbage..



You're right, it was. But he said this was his second game or something too, didn't he?

What the hell.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, until he gets back, +1's for me.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

If you start spamming you've got my vote.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

spamming, do it stunna


----------



## Savage (Jul 22, 2011)

What exactly does Mr. Game and Watch bacon do?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Let's get it! Wait, we have 2 JTGs'.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> When does the day phase end?



Nothing contributive yet?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

There's not exactly a lot for me to contribute on day one.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay        .


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

FW, have I been contributive?
Or do I need to give you an actual reason to lynch aiyanah?


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

I was away the past hour, any changes to the vote count?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> I was away the past hour, any changes to the vote count?



I'm hoping Friday is compiling that right now, but I went back and tried to as well. I'll wait for his and then see if it matches up. There have been a few changes, and Cubey is still in the lead.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

'because Cubey' I assume. Day  is always the wors


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh fuck no. If I'm still in the lead, that lynch needs to change right now 

*[CHANGE VOTE ane]*

I am not someone you want to lose.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> FW, have I been contributive?
> Or do I need to give you an actual reason to lynch aiyanah?



Sito, I've learned that you're never contributive.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

How important is your role Cubey? Can you tell something that would not reveal you?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

I couldn't do it. I'll lose count so quickly.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

No, I'd actually appreciate it if people didn't pry too much on it. I'm sorry.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Sito, I've learned that you're never contributive.



Maybe becuase I've been mafia for so long


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> We? Whatcha mean.



We both got killed of there, and that was our first game.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Get the votes off Cubey.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Kinda feel bad for Friday. So many people to keep track of.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

and put them on rafaella


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

That's what happens when you run a mafia game.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Put them on someone who already has them 

tbh ane doesn't seem like she cares if she gets lynched or not all that much, which leads me to believe her role is a lot more sacrificial than mine.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Maybe people voted for you because you kept posting auto-play MP3s?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

And I really don't want to be mean, but between ane, shota and Cubey - who's active and helping the town win? Cubey is.

Funny thing is, if you think about it...in a game of multiple mafia, even if Cubey is scum...he's STILL going to help hunt scum during the day.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

stunna, vote for aiyanah


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright I'm back. Gonna make a vote count.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

>points at myself

what?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> Alright I'm back. Gonna make a vote count.



 We thought you were already doing that, lol


----------



## Magnet (Jul 22, 2011)

good read


Friday said:


> Alright I'm back. Gonna make a vote count.


thanks, ill wait till them


----------



## Savage (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't forget about MG.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol, anyway, I'm sticking to Awesome.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Maybe people voted for you because you kept posting auto-play MP3s?



But that's just good fun.



Law said:


> And I really don't want to be mean, but between ane, shota and Cubey - who's active and helping the town win? Cubey is.
> 
> Funny thing is, if you think about it...in a game of multiple mafia, even if Cubey is scum...he's STILL going to help hunt scum during the day.



That is true, but then why would I draw unnecessary attention onto myself by claiming an important role. I would not be that desperate to survive as Mafia cuz my scum brothers would eventually get someone else lynched in my place.

I am alone in this, and I need townies to take votes off me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 22, 2011)

If you go on a date, don't go to the movies. And don't go with someone as boring as the movie, if not more so.

Catching up now.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> If you go on a date, don't go to the movies. And don't go with someone as boring as the movie, if not more so.
> 
> Catching up now.



Ouch, so he didn't go for third base during the movie?

 That sucks.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

He didn't give head did he?


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

I just left my computer open with the thread so it looked as if I was viewing the thread.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

Magnet said:


> good read
> 
> thanks, ill wait till them



Terrible intro bro. 

You claim a good read indicating you've in fact read the content yet you wish to wait for Friday to make a vote count so that what, you could jump on a wagon. I'm pretty sure you should have your own opinion without waiting for a vote count.

Mafia that don't know what to say usually post like this.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> If you go on a date, don't go to the movies. And don't go with someone as boring as the movie, if not more so.
> 
> Catching up now.


I'm sorry. 


Friday said:


> I just left my computer open with the thread so it looked as if I was viewing the thread.


You did what?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Terrible intro bro.
> 
> You claim a good read indicating you've in fact read the content yet you wish to wait for Friday to make a vote count so that what, you could jump on a wagon. I'm pretty sure you should have your own opinion without waiting for a vote count.
> 
> Mafia that don't know what to say usually post like this.



what the fuck


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Ouch, so he didn't go for third base during the movie?
> 
> That sucks.



He didn't even go for first.


----------



## Savage (Jul 22, 2011)

10 bucks say dude tried every trick in the book and LB just ignored him. What movie?


----------



## Savage (Jul 22, 2011)

Nevermind then. No edit rule.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> He didn't even go for first.



Should check for balls before every date.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Smh not every guy is Sphyer


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2011)

What is a date?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

you guys


----------



## Bioness (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> I just left my computer open with the thread so it looked as if I was viewing the thread.



cheeky bastard


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

poor lb.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch ane]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> What is a date?



iirc it's when two people go somewhere irl.

I'm not completely sure tho, we'd have to ask azien.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

1.>.>
2.Agmaster -> Sito
3.ane -> Cubey
4.Awesome -> SonnyBillWilliams
5.AznKuchikiChick
6.Belphegor -> Shota
7.Bioness -> Distance
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba
10.Cromer
11.Cubey -> Fireworks -> ane -> Shota -> Rafaella -> ane
13.Fireworks -> Shin - Zangetsu
15.G. Hawke
16.hammer
17.Hidden Nin
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
19.Il Diavolo -> ane
20.Jessicα -> Rafaella
21.Jiraiya the Gallant -> twinrasengan -> Mexican God lvl 2
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio -> Cubey
25.Laix
26.Law -> Cubey -> Cubey -> Jessica -> ane
27.Legend
28.LegendaryBeauty
29.Magnet
30.Martryn
31.Mei Lin
32.Mexican God Lvl 2
33.NeoKurama -> Awesome
34.Nois
35.Platinum -> Cubey
36.Rafaella -> sito -> Jessica -> sito -> Cubey -> Sito -> Awesome -> Sito
37.Sarun Uchiha
38.Shin - Zangetsu -> ane -> Jesisca -> Shin - Zangetsu -> ane
39.Shota -> Cubey 
40.Sito -> Rafaella
41.SonnyBillWilliams -> vote doesn’t count
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed -> Jessica - >thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven
46.Tribulation
47.twinrasengan -> ane
48.~Mystic Serenade~ -> Belphegor

*5 ane*
4 Cubey
2 Shota
2 Rafaella
2 Sito
1 Shin – Zangetsu
1 thdyingbreed
1 belphegor
1 Awesome
1 SonnyBillWilliams
1 Mexican God lvl 2


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Badass, I'm safe


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

should I actually vote for someone(cubey) that could get lynched?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Problem?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

More than half the players have yet to even vote.

Even if just to test the waters.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

People I find suspicious

Legend
Sito
NeoKurama
Possibly Rafaella

NeoKurama mainly because he votes me for no reason after voting SonnyBillWilliams and refuses to change; possibly in hopes a wagon might grow on me. Rafaella because he has spammed a bit and he typically does so as mafia. Sito for the same reason since both him and Rafaella have similar metas, but Rafaellas is a bit more complex. As for Legend, he hasn't done anything contributive and most of his posts have been spam. I would look into all four of these.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

More than half should avoid voting me at all costs, then. Seriously.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Pikmin Power*



Captain Olima's sincerity continues.

*Captain Olimar* has used 3/5 of his Pikmin.​


----------



## Magnet (Jul 22, 2011)

how long till phase ends?



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Terrible intro bro.
> 
> You claim a good read indicating you've in fact read the content yet you wish to wait for Friday to make a vote count so that what, you could jump on a wagon. I'm pretty sure you should have your own opinion without waiting for a vote count.
> 
> Mafia that don't know what to say usually post like this.


never said i finished it mate, was still on page 5 and wanted to make a post.
still playing catch up.

mafia that know what to say usually post like this.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> shut the hell up aiyanah


i should get you lynched simply for stealing my ava


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Like I said before, I don't think you can get me lynched


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> People I find suspicious
> 
> Legend
> Sito
> ...


you still trying to get a meta read off me?
smh
when will people learn not to trust my meta's?


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

The phase is supposed to end tomorrow at 1PM EST, but I'll extend it a few hours since I have to go somewhere.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i should get you lynched simply for stealing my ava



She doesn't think you can do it.

But it's entertaining to see your threats back and forth.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

To the jim again friday? 

Jimboys Tacos


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> iirc it's when two people go somewhere irl.
> 
> I'm not completely sure tho, we'd have to ask azien.


People still do those?


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, after considering this, I;ve decided to vote for ame, since the Cubey lynch doesn't convince me enough. I hope that whoever lead this lynch is not bulshitting us.
*[Vote lynch ame]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

I went to the gym .

No I'm hungry and am gonna make myself a sammich.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> She doesn't think you can do it.
> 
> But it's entertaining to see your threats back and forth.



He can't, no one ever listens to him.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ok, after considering this, I;ve decided to vote for ame, since the Cubey lynch doesn't convince me enough. I hope that whoever lead this lynch is not bulshitting us.
> *[Vote lynch ame]*



Who is ame?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice. First update.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> Like I said before, I don't think you can get me lynched


you must really feel safe huh?
i would love to quote this post again at the end of the phase with you getting lynched



Law said:


> She doesn't think you can do it.
> 
> But it's entertaining to see your threats back and forth.


i'm contemplating doing it


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> Who is ame?



That's short for Rafaella.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

hehehehehe
*[change vote lynch rafaella]*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

It would be pretty funny, Raf.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> hehehehehe
> *[change vote lynch rafaella]*



LB dupe


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

hey sito, give me 5 good reasons to keep you around?


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome for the 20th time, im not suspicous and i havent even been spaming, are you talking about the right mafia game

if you wanna investigate me do it


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you must really feel safe huh?
> i would love to quote this post again at the end of the phase with you getting lynched


You won't get me lynched tho, unless me being cocky is pissing people off and when I use one of the ways to prove my innocence somne will  just say we should just lynch me becuase cubey.



> i'm contemplating doing it


Please try


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafa and Sito are probably both in the same mafia faction.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

He will make himself a sandwich.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> hey sito, give me 5 good reasons to keep you around?



................


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> hey sito, give me 5 good reasons to keep you around?



Actually, give me 5 good reasons to keep you around


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

*[change vote lynch sito]*
ignorance must be bliss


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

He's probably right, Raf. You probably can't do it.

I don't think anyone is going to switch to Sito just because you ask them to. Pretty cocky though...


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll kill him if he gets 2 more votes on me


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

*[change vote lynch law]*
you should be investigated, but the cop will probably burn an investigation on someone else


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

smh smh smh, I knew you'd give up


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> Actually, give me 5 good reasons to keep you around


classic deflection, i asked for reasons betch
*[change vote lynch sito]*



Sito said:


> I'll kill him if he gets 2 more votes on me


you should kill me now before its too late for you
but only if your mafia


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*It's Fried Eggs, Fried Eggs*



*Yoshi *would be cooking this dinner on a Friday evening. My fried eggs came out scrambled.

*Yoshi *used *[Scrambled Eggs]* on a target. That player's next target will be randomized.​


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> Who is ame?



I meant ane

*[vote lynch ane]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> classic deflection, i asked for reasons betch
> *[change vote lynch sito]*
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not mafa tho

and inb4 i actually go through with trying to kill you and yoshi threw eggs at me ;_;


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

imma lol if that was used on sito


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

you should try kill me now, just so you can know your fate


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll wait for another phase


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Green eggs & ham?


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Do yoshis eggs where off? like only for this phase?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> I'll wait for another phase


i might spare you if you make it worth my while


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

I have until 1 P.M. tomorrow.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think you can put me down, so you get nothing.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol sito and Raf wrestlin' over scumdar


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think he's mafia, I just want him dead


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

i dont think sito's mafia, i just want her dead 
*[change vote lynch nois]*


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i dont think sito's mafia, i just want her dead
> *[change vote lynch nois]*



you trap bastard


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Yoshi's egg wears off after the target uses their action. Not all abilities are meant to have targets though, so it might've been redundant.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Rafaella]*

Usually the better option of a set. I still need to read through the thread though


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

INCOMING DAY ACTION

I was waiting for this one


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> you trap bastard



everyone is safe really
only the enlightened few know whats going on
*[change vote lynch sito]*


----------



## Bioness (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Change lynch Cubey]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

inb4 i die
gg and all that


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> INCOMING DAY ACTION
> 
> I was waiting for this one



I'm excited.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

someones gonna get trolled by that smiley


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> I'm excited.




You don't say


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> inb4 i die
> gg and all that



It wasn't me 

inb4 I die.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *[Change lynch Cubey]*



Obvious scum


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

lol nope, not me.

I don't have a day-ability.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Ane]*

Looking back I do think he/she scumslipped, but then again, this is only his/her second game, so who knows. For now this is the best thing we've got.

I'll post a scum list later, as right now I'm busy.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> It wasn't me
> 
> inb4 I die.


i hope you die
whoever does it deserves love forever


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

But aiyanah


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Lets Play Taboo*



The almighty *Tabuu *flips through many words. "Hopefully this means that I'm better than the KinGin bros and their fodder weapons," he thinks to himself.

*Tabuu *uses *[Taboo]* on a target. That target is no longer able to post a certain word, or else they will be killed.​


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

.
/alive


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Now that you invoked me with that post aiyanah its time to kill you


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

wow, that's lame
whoever just used that ability, try the letter 'q' next


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

trap
scum?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Safe!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm betting it's lynch.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 22, 2011)

Taboo is the best ability.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

*[change vote _____ neokurama]*
i wonder if this is valid?


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> trap
> scum?



Scum = Trap = Whore, so lynch that whore aiyanah now.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

We should have Taboo abilities in every game. For fucks sake, I'd use it so well


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh crap, whatever is the word


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Aiyanah what are you going to try to get me?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> *[change vote _____ neokurama]*
> i wonder if this is valid?



Might wanna change that.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> *[change vote _____ neokurama]*
> i wonder if this is valid?



No sir, you must include the word lynch.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

platinum, you deserve hell
you deserve to have your intestines ripped out through your anus by a rusty meathook
meathook sodomy will be your funeral song


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> Aiyanah what are you going to try to get me?


an early grave



Friday said:


> No sir, you must include the word _____.


hmmm, i'll just split the wagons then
i'm sure i got a good few in there


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha Sito = Tabuu?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 22, 2011)

Excuse me while I switch to 400 ppp to catch up quickly.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Haha Sito = Tabuu?


its worse than that
strange how a mafia did that though 
we should definitely hang sito


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Haha Sito = Tabuu?



If I was I'd choose sito


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

inb4 it's someone's name...


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

< mfw its glaringly obvious which word is taboo


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

inb4 its lynch


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the Cannibal Corpse reference


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> inb4 it's someone's name...





Rafaella said:


> *[change vote _____ neokurama]*
> i wonder if this is valid?



I think it's pretty clear what the word is, Nois.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

im guessing its a players name


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

nois and legend


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I like the Cannibal Corpse reference



i knew you would


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> nois and legend



SITO


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Aiyanah


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Back in 90


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Back in 90



Days? Seconds?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 22, 2011)

Reading role's list, and came across this:



> Peach
> [Umbrella]– Peach may use her umbrella to be like Mary Poppins and evade any attacks on her. One use only.
> *[This bacon is bad]– If Mr. Game & Watch serves Peach bacon, she will go to the kitchen and cook better bacon. She is stripped of her voting rights and her [Umbrella] use. She cannot use her final smash either because she’s too busy in the kitchen*.




 +  =


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> Aiyanah


i'm gonna laugh if you still hang


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Simple math.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

*still wondering If i should just check to see if the eggs were thrown at me*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Reading role's list, and came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf, Friday


----------



## martryn (Jul 22, 2011)

I haven't read the entire thread.  Knew who I was going to vote for at the 4th auto-play. 

*[vote lynch Cubey]*

Some peace and quiet, shit.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 22, 2011)

I am checking in -takes a seat-


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 22, 2011)

> [Court of the Originals]– *Since when were you under the impression that Tsukishima wasn’t one of the original brawlers? *If he is successful in converting at least one of the original brawlers, he is able to send the mod a vote for whom he’d like to also see get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.



 Bang-up job on the roles, Friday. Kudos.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 22, 2011)

Read 29 pages in a row...
*
[Vote Lynch Ane]*


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Did you really?


----------



## Chibason (Jul 22, 2011)

Of course I did. You gotta read the thread, man. 

People who don't are generally just bullshitting their way through the game...lol


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Of course I did. You gotta read the thread, man.
> 
> People who don't are generally just bullshitting their way through the game...lol



Now you made me feel guilty about not reading the 65 pages in the WWE game


----------



## Chibason (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn, you got 65 pages behind? Lol


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

I was a replacement on the... 5th day


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

No, how about 112 pages? 
That's why I say, "fuck it".


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> No, how about 112 pages?
> That's why I say, "fuck it".



Hell naw


----------



## Chibason (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, did you feel like you had a pretty good grasp of what was going on? or were you just winging it?


----------



## Savage (Jul 22, 2011)

Vote for MG. I want to pressure him.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

112 pages?


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

aiyanah, I have decided to keep you alive so I can argue with you and get more post


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, in a Bleach mafia game.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 22, 2011)

@JtG- Mexican hasn't said anything suspicious...


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> aiyanah, I have decided to keep you alive so I can argue with you and get more post


you can argue with anyone to get posts


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

But you're special.


----------



## Savage (Jul 22, 2011)

Chiba said:


> @JtG- Mexican hasn't said anything suspicious...



And he won't if we don't pressure him. We must test him.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Aiyannah's got that feeling. :ho


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> But you're special.


i know


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i know



I meant it as in go die, not <3


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Entertain me while I eat my sandwich people.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Stio or Raf. One of you has to change avys .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> Entertain me while I eat my sandwich people.



I can get Cubert to dance for you amusement if you want.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

I was thinking of changing it, but now that you asked to change it


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> Entertain me while I eat my sandwich people.



You done had about 200 sandwiches.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

no, he had tacos, he went to the jim.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

1.>.>
2.Agmaster -> Sito
3.ane -> Cubey
4.Awesome -> SonnyBillWilliams
5.AznKuchikiChick
6.Belphegor -> Shota
7.Bioness -> Distance -> Cubey
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba -> ane
10.Cromer
11.Cubey -> Fireworks -> ane -> Shota -> Rafaella -> ane
13.Fireworks -> Shin - Zangetsu
15.G. Hawke
16.hammer
17.Hidden Nin
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
19.Il Diavolo -> ane
20.Jessicα -> Rafaella -> ane
21.Jiraiya the Gallant -> twinrasengan -> Mexican God lvl 2
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio -> Cubey
25.Laix
26.Law -> Cubey -> Cubey -> Jessica -> ane
27.Legend
28.LegendaryBeauty -> ane
29.Magnet
30.Martryn -> Cubey
31.Mei Lin -> ane
32.Mexican God Lvl 2
33.NeoKurama -> Awesome -> ane
34.Nois -> ane
35.Platinum -> Cubey
36.Rafaella -> sito -> Jessica -> sito -> Cubey -> Sito -> Awesome -> Sito -> Rafaella ->Sito -> Law - > Sito -> Nois -> Sito
37.Sarun Uchiha
38.Shin - Zangetsu -> ane -> Jesisca -> Shin - Zangetsu -> ane
39.Shota -> Cubey 
40.Sito -> Rafaella
41.SonnyBillWilliams -> vote doesn’t count
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed -> Jessica - >thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven -> Rafaella
46.Tribulation
47.twinrasengan -> ane
48.~Mystic Serenade~ -> Belphegor

*11 ane*
6 Cubey
2 Shota
2 Rafaella
2 Sito
1 Shin – Zangetsu
1 thdyingbreed
1 belphegor
1 SonnyBillWilliams
1 Mexican God lvl 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

the basis of the ane lynch was her inability to defend herself right?


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

More or less. Cubey was leading but he managed to talk his way out of it. ane didn't fight back much


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> *8 ane*
> 6 Cubey
> 2 Shota
> 2 Rafaella
> ...



Mod: Are you sure this is correct?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

*I forgot to bold.*


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Recounting.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito had an extra vote. I blame Rafaella


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> Sito had an extra vote. I blame Rafaella



Me too. Thanks for looking.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Stio or Raf. One of you has to change avys .


tell sito to change
i wore this first


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

aiyanah vote lynch whores 
lynch him.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 22, 2011)

Finally caught up.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> If we went on everyone's hunches town would destroy itself within a few phases. Let us wait to find some proof BEFORE we attempt to lynch random people ok? *And why would we pressure Fireworks, what if she reveals as Mario or Link?* Then we are screwed.



You've already pretty much made it clear you intend to believe someone the moment they reveal, regardless of plausibility. Yet you're lecturing others?



Friday said:


> *Rest Assured*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good on you, Fireworks.



Friday said:


> *Puff up!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was quite clear who you were, Fireworks, after this basically honed in your location in the player's list.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Who the hell is Jessica?



Read the thread and you'd know. A player's list is there for a reason.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Get the votes off Cubey.



I'm extremely tempted to vote for him because of his autoplays and derpness. Justify why we shouldn't.



Cubey said:


> LB dupe



What're you referring to?



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Excuse me while I switch to 400 ppp to catch up quickly.



Damn, it's been over an hour since I wrote that...

*[Vote lynch Ane]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> aiyanah vote _____ whores
> _____ him.


you know whats nice about being blatantly obvious about your role?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> the basis of the ane lynch was her inability to defend herself right?



Mostly, and people are reluctant to put their votes elsewhere thanks to Shin warning people to take votes off Cubey. Not sure of his motives, could both be mafia.

I really wish ane had spent more time in the thread to defend herself. It really does appear like she doesn't care.

An apathetic Townie is actually worth less to the Town in a multi-mafia mafia game than a mafia player helping the Town scum-hunt his rivals.

So even if Cubey was scummy, that wouldn't automatically make him the best person to vote at this point.

Once again, I'd love it if ane came back and gave us some indication of who she is to save herself and to show that she's here to help the town win.


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you know whats nice about being blatantly obvious about your role?



I'm pretty sure I said something like I don't care for your role, just want you lynched


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

* [CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Ane]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Sito said:


> I'm pretty sure I said something like I don't care for your role, just want you _______


too bad you'll never get it to happen


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

I saw your edit 

Friday, modkill his assm modkill him.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> * [CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Ane]*



Any substance to this? Or is it more of a "ooh look, LB voted - time to stack!"


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

​


Sito said:


> I saw your edit
> 
> Friday, modkill his assm modkill him.



i saw that edit too
and its just a modblock
which is basically what i have now


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella you are *modblocked*.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh snap    !


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 22, 2011)

Saw that coming.

Edit: Not really.

Edit #2: I didn't edit shit, I just wrote edit.


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh snap    !



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2hJPlYYfQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sito (Jul 22, 2011)

damnit friday, kill him


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday doesn't have the heart.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Ane]

Modblocked done on Aiyanah kun -Very Amused-
*


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

I wake up at 9 went to ebd at 1 31 pages and 3 deaths? nto feelign readng this shit thsi time.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't know how to convince people I ain't Mafia  I _am_ glad to see town isn't towning however. As much as I hate to wagon someone who can't defend themselves.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> I wake up at 9 went to ebd at 1 31 pages and 3 deaths? nto feelign readng this shit thsi time.



The no-editing rule hurts some more than others.


----------



## Magnet (Jul 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Ane]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

1.>.>
2.Agmaster -> Sito
3.ane -> Cubey
4.Awesome -> SonnyBillWilliams
5.AznKuchikiChick
6.Belphegor -> Shota
7.Bioness -> Distance -> Cubey
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba -> ane
10.Cromer
11.Cubey -> Fireworks -> ane -> Shota -> Rafaella -> ane
13.Fireworks -> Shin - Zangetsu
15.G. Hawke
16.hammer 
17.Hidden Nin
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
19.Il Diavolo -> ane
20.Jessicα -> Rafaella -> ane
21.Jiraiya the Gallant -> twinrasengan -> Mexican God lvl 2
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio -> Cubey
25.Stunna
26.Law -> Cubey -> Cubey -> Jessica -> ane
27.Legend
28.LegendaryBeauty -> ane
29.Magnet -> ane
30.Martryn -> Cubey
31.Mei Lin -> ane
32.Mexican God Lvl 2
33.NeoKurama -> Awesome -> ane
34.Nois -> ane
35.Platinum -> Cubey
36.Rafaella -> sito -> Jessica -> sito -> Cubey -> Sito -> Awesome -> Sito -> Rafaella ->Sito -> Law - > Sito -> Nois -> Sito
37.Sarun Uchiha
38.Shin - Zangetsu -> ane -> Jesisca -> Shin - Zangetsu -> ane
39.Shota -> Cubey 
40.Sito -> Rafaella
41.SonnyBillWilliams -> vote doesn’t count
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed -> Jessica - >thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven -> Rafaella
46.Tribulation
47.twinrasengan -> ane
48.~Mystic Serenade~ -> Belphegor

*12 ane*
6 Cubey
2 Shota
2 Rafaella
2 Sito
1 Shin – Zangetsu
1 thdyingbreed
1 belphegor
1 SonnyBillWilliams
1 Mexican God lvl 2


----------



## Nois (Jul 22, 2011)

When does this phase end?


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

24 hrs since 1pm est. It hasn't even been 12 hours yet.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Kinda sneaky of Shota to just stop posting like he did. Would have liked to hear more from him, but Hiruzen who was talking to him also hasn't been terribly active since then either.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanx for starting the game without me guys 

Now I have to read 32 pages of bullshit. 

brb


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Thanx for starting the game without me guys
> 
> Now I have to read 32 pages of bullshit.
> 
> brb


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Holy crap, ane


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey, u long john lover. Stop using auto play on the that youtube mp3 shit.

This game be macking like the forealzazzzz. 

Come at me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry,Aane. There is always next year.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I do feel really bad for ane  I'll lol if she was actually mafia though.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

She probably isn't


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> She probably isn't



Who makes a better target? We're only half-way through the phase. It's not too late, even though we're all treating ane like she's already dead.

Which is why I want her to post more.

Shota too. He's not off my radar.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Give Her Sausages. Bitches Love Sausages.*



*Mr. Game & Watch* was trying to impress a bitch. So he gave her sausages.

*Mr. Game & Watch* has given *Fireworks* sausages.​


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

She deserves it for trying to start a bandwagon on me.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Who makes a better target? We're only half-way through the phase. It's not too late, even though we're all treating ane like she's already dead.
> 
> Which is why I want her to post more.
> 
> Shota too. He's not off my radar.


Shota is who I want to be lynched. Better than Ane


Friday said:


> *Give Her Bacon. Bitches Love Bacon.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck is this? Only a person not paying attention would do this. I know who has this role


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

Turns out Mr Game & Watch flips sausage. debating whether or not I should edit bacon with sausage.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 22, 2011)

......Bloody hell, it's a Saturday so I sleep in a bit.

And I wake up to 32 pages? Oh lord.

*Starts reading from page 1*


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Edit it so it's correct. 

And MG what are you talking about. I never pressed a lynch on you.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> Turns out Mr Game & Watch flips sausage. debating whether or not I should edit bacon with sausage.


It is sausages u noob  Change it.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuck no. You've improved his character.

...what does bacon do for you, and why don't I have any?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Scream it to the world, Fireworks! Reveal Mr. Game and Watch!


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Edit it so it's correct.
> 
> And MG what are you talking about. I never pressed a lynch on you.



Im talking about ane


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought you were talking to me.

And why would I reveal Mr. Game and Watch? That's silly Stunna.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2011)

Later kids, time to go out and do something. /shocker


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Mostly, and people are reluctant to put their votes elsewhere thanks to Shin warning people to take votes off Cubey. Not sure of his motives, could both be mafia.
> 
> I really wish ane had spent more time in the thread to defend herself. It really does appear like she doesn't care.
> 
> ...



it's 4 AM here  I was trying to sleep, but whatever, I give up, I should get up in an hour or so


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

I enjoy sausages better than bacon anyway.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

ane said:


> it's 4 AM here  I was trying to sleep, but whatever, I give up, I should get up in an hour or so



Yeah take it ane.


 feels so good. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm u taste that? Shit aint bacon, let me tell u that .


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

This game is like a rollercoaster. It is so confusing following this!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Amen to that, brother.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Friday said:


> I enjoy sausages better than bacon anyway.


I knew this.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey guys look, Hiruzen and Shota both return! At the same time!


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Maybe I can find a use for my... salami


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

oh, well, guys, I care about the game, or I wouldnt have logged to play in the first place, I think you missunderstood me

and Mexican God, wtf is your problem?  I barely know you


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you trying to suggest something Fireworks?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Mexican God is a douche to everyone don't take him serious.

I lold though


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Are you trying to suggest something Fireworks?


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah people learn to ignore mex god after awhile


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

I see nothing FW.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> yeah people learn to ignore mex god after awhile



yes. for now adding him to my ignore list will do


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I see nothing FW.



*M
A
F
I
A*


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

ane said:


> oh, well, guys, I care about the game, or I wouldnt have logged to play in the first place, I think you missunderstood me
> 
> and Mexican God, wtf is your problem?  I barely know you



Yeah if u barely know me, then dont try to ever start a banwagon on me.

Cause I swear to the fucking Mafia God that I will spite kill u everytime I see u in a game.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

MG shut up you get Day 1'd practically every game


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> MG shut up you get Day 1'd practically every game


Link to all games that has happened in, all I recall is the generic game to be most recent.  And James game.

Come at me brah, u derp like crazy


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

> Derped WEE Game
> Derped Zelda Game
> Derped Generic Game


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> > Derped WEE Game
> > Derped Zelda Game
> > Derped Generic Game



>Spite Killing Rofl, he was bomb.
>Died because Mei lin died.
>Governor and got lynched 

 Who was part of the last one?  Oh yes u

Bro come at me  but if u want, I will spite kill u from now on instead of ane, u white knighting tard


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't mind you spitekilling me instead of ruining games for noobs 

It'll be fun having you lynched over and over. and over.. and over... and over....

and over

and over


and over







and over














and over











































































and over again


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

So much butter on these.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I don't mind you spitekilling me instead of ruining games for noobs
> 
> It'll be fun having you lynched over and over. and over.. and over... and over....
> 
> and over


More or less than you broseph 

I dont baby noob players. This is a mafia game. 

Benefit of the doubt cannot substitute logic.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm eating popcorn IRL.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm glad SBW was silenced. I bet he would have gotten me lynched


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> More or less than you broseph
> 
> I dont baby noob players. This is a mafia game.
> 
> Benefit of the doubt cannot substitute logic.



 Alright then, _Aristotle_


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

*Minor Announcement.

SonnyBillWilliams* has asked to be replaced. *Baroxio* will take his place. 

Baroxio is still silenced.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *M
> A
> F
> I
> A*



First of all, Shota isn't even active. Second of all,


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Alright then, _Aristotle_



When u were typing this sentence up, were u smiling?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Your post pretty much had me rolling for 5 minutes give or take. Now... 500 freshly baked empanadas. Off you go


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 22, 2011)

I think we silenced the wrong player.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I think we silenced the wrong player.



since I get now these



> Mexican God Lvl 2
> This message is hidden because Mexican God Lvl 2 is on your ignore list.



is way better :33


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You post pretty much had me rolling for 5 minutes give or take. Now... 500 freshly baked empanadas. Off you go


Right? Shit was sort of like some philosophy crap that gave u that opening for that witty remark.  But u saw that shit a mile away.


LegendaryBeauty said:


> I think we silenced the wrong player.



I think u should go moderate ur game babe.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I think we silenced the wrong player.


Blame Jigglypuff.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> I think u should go moderate ur game babe.



Release LegendaryBeauty the hounds!


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Blame Jigglypuff.



He tried to lynch me. That's what the nigglett gets. Plus I'm the only one to take down a mafia member so...


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

what did you do with said stick?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> He tried to lynch me. That's what the nigglett gets. Plus I'm the only one to take down a mafia member so...



By pure dumn luck.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I won't lie Mexican God is incredibly entertaining


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 22, 2011)

ane said:


> since I get now these
> 
> 
> 
> is way better :33



I know what you mean. I get the exact same messages too~


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I won't lie Mexican God is incredibly entertaining



What? Nobody steals Hiruzen's spotlight!


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> He tried to lynch me. That's what the nigglett gets. Plus I'm the only one to take down a mafia member so...



Look, I hated that nukkah, so u are redeeming urself in my book and u took down a mafia player without a list.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> what did you do with said stick?


Do I need to elaborate


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> By pure dumn luck.



Actually it's *dumb. 

Do you know who I am? Behold!


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Its dumn              .


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Shota you're still lurking and have yet to give a valid defense to your bandwagoning


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Its dumn              .



You either mean dumb or damn Hiruzen.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

*[because cubey]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> By pure dumn luck.



But you sound bitter. Perhaps he was apart of your faction


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yo, hammer,brah, u start this Cubey wagon and I will jump on that shit.  Like a boss.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Let's see.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

*vote lynch cubey*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

well, twelve votes are a lot of posts, not as if it matters, but still

*[Change Vote Lynch Mexican God Lvl 2]* 

oh, yeah, I know, I know, I voted for you, I'm trying to start a bandwagon against you, you'll make any other future game experience miserable for me


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*

 oh yeah.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow.**


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

ane said:


> well, twelve votes are a lot of posts, not as if it matters, but still
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Mexican God Lvl 2]*
> 
> oh, yeah, I know, I know, I voted for you, I'm trying to start a bandwagon against you, you'll make any other future game experience miserable for me



Shut up woman. 

Ive grown tired of you.

My interest is on Cubey now


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> But you sound bitter. Perhaps he was apart of your faction



Or maybe, Jigglypuff is really a mafia member, disguised as a townie.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

If I wasn't weary of splitting votes and accidentally getting myself lynched, I would totally switch from ane to MG.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> If I wasn't weary of splitting votes and accidentally getting myself lynched, I would totally switch from ane to MG.


Bro, u are right.

Bros before hoes.
*
[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ane]
*
Yo hammer, I will jump on that wagon next time.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Or maybe, Jigglypuff is really a mafia member, disguised as a townie.



Mafia you are. .


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

*change vote ane*


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

hammer, you are voted in the incorrect format, therefore, you are voting for yourself.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Mafia you are. .



Wrong you are.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Why are you following MG, Hammer?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ane]*

Because I gave up(after 16 pages) after trying to catch up to this thread, and this seems the current bandwagon. 

Sorry.


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

I opened a chinese fortune cookie that said

"You will be showed with good luck"

Lol I guess I'm going to be finding some mafia today!  Let's see, I the numbers they give me are 28, 55, 46, 32, 21, and 10.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

voting for ane?
looks like a townie
posts like a townie
waiting for a role reveal


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Why are you following MG, Hammer?



because cubey


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> voting for ane?
> looks like a townie
> posts like a townie
> waiting for a role reveal



well, yes, I'm town  Ness


----------



## Hero (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol what, we have a role reveal!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2011)

not as if at this point I can do much about it, right?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

i cant cast a vote anyway
all i can do is talk
not worth it
if everyone votes for themselves the result will be worth it


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 22, 2011)

So were we going to switch bandwagons to Shota or what?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

switch to sito
mad profit there


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafa and Sito make such an adorable bickering couple.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 22, 2011)

> 718 posts
< read them all

Spamming bastards.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 22, 2011)

Rafa has a cute cat(mine are cuter though ) in her avy, and it is seemingly compelling me to agree.

I will resist for now and see how this plays out.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> *vote lynch cubey*



I saw that edit.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Peach
[This sausage is bad]? If Mr. Game & Watch serves Peach sausages, she will go to the kitchen and cook better sausages. She is stripped of her voting rights and her [Umbrella] use. She cannot use her final smash either because she?s too busy in the kitchen


lulwutt


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I saw that edit.



what edit D;


----------



## Awesome (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't have it screencapped, but I did see it. *[because cubey]* amirite? 

But you can't modblock without proof, thankfully.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Rafa and Sito make such an adorable bickering couple.


sitowhore needs to die
help me belph


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2011)

there is still a because cubey, it's a few posts back.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I don't have it screencapped, but I did see it. *[because cubey]* amirite?
> 
> But you can't modblock without proof, thankfully.



you can go back on your browser till you get to the original post 
modblocking is weak though


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Legend, Sito, or NeoKurama. Which will die by lynch?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 23, 2011)

anyway, going to work, so yeah, I won't reply for a while


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2011)

Diddy Kong
[Kong Family]– May communicate with Donkey kong.
[Mourning Monkey]– If Donkey Kong dies, a joke must be included in all of his posts. He will kill himself if he doesn’t

this is awesome friday


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

i forgot about that taboo word
thank goodness i didn't post it
yeah, its bed time


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> sitowhore needs to die
> help me belph



I'd love to, but I liked Sito's old avatar better than your old avatar.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i forgot about that taboo word
> thank goodness i didn't post it
> yeah, its bed time



How do you know what the word is?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Whats the word?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

BIRD BIRD BIRD

BIRD IS THE WORD.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> I'd love to, but I liked Sito's old avatar better than your old avatar.


that ho was wearing my ava



Fireworks said:


> How do you know what the word is?


its only taboo to me


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i forgot about that taboo word
> thank goodness i didn't post it
> yeah, its bed time



Nevermind, I read that wrong. Lol. I should go to bed too 

That role is haxx. I'm scared to post.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Whats the word?



*[vote _____ mg lvl 2]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> that ho was wearing my ava
> 
> its only taboo to me



How do you know it's only to you?


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> *[vote _____ mg lvl 2]*



Oh I see now.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

We can't say that word?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> How do you know it's only to you?



mod pm
tabuu is a bitch ass ho and he deserves death
after sito though


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2011)

why pick that word to taboo I would have picked a better one lmao


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

So you can't change lynches now?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> We can't say that word?



you guys can say it but i cant


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> *[vote _____ mg lvl 2]*


*
[Vote Cat Mg Lvl 2]???*

Yo , if u want to do it,u gotta do it in the right format or it doesnt count


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

I just noticed that


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

hammer said:


> why pick that word to taboo I would have picked a better one lmao


what could be better than tabooing the word _____ for me?
have you seen how many vote changes i've made this phase?



Awesome said:


> So you can't change _____es now?


no i cant
i cant even have the word in my posts


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> *
> [Vote Cat Mg Lvl 2]???*
> 
> Yo , if u want to do it,u gotta do it in the right format or it doesnt count



you die next
regardless of what the majority say


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

*Mother Lovers Found
*


It's a miracle! They somehow find each other. Mother would be so proud.

*Ness* has found *Lucas*! They are now immune to all Final Smash moves.​


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

You can't even quote lynch?


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> what could be better than tabooing the word _____ for me?
> have you seen how many vote changes i've made this phase?



I cvhould say it but they might use it on me next D;


lul lucas and ness


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You can't even quote _____?



no
tabuu should taboo the letter q next
that would be lulz


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Tabooing any common letter would be hax really.


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2011)

dont give him ideas!


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

[_UOTE=Awesome;39502730]Tabooing any common letter would be hax really.[/_UOTE]

not when you have to type out _uotes like this


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

Gonna post a vote count then head for bed. I'll wake up and post any day phase updates if there are any, but I'll be gone for most of the middle of the day, so if you have any day actions, it'll be nice to get them overnight


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*'

You are annoying me, therefore you will be be tko'd soon


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Friday, just post the vote count in the same post as your player list and constantly update it for people to see. It's great for players and easy for hosts to keep track of. Ohoho, is that a challenge Legend? I guess you're getting lynched.


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

1.>.>
2.Agmaster -> Sito
3.ane -> Cubey -> Mexican God Lvl 2
4.Awesome -> SonnyBillWilliams
5.AznKuchikiChick
6.Belphegor -> Shota
7.Bioness -> Distance -> Cubey
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba -> ane
10.Cromer
11.Cubey -> Fireworks -> ane -> Shota -> Rafaella -> ane
13.Fireworks -> Shin - Zangetsu
15.G. Hawke -> ane
16.hammer -> hammer -> hammer -> hammer
17.Hidden Nin
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
19.Il Diavolo -> ane
20.Jessicα -> Rafaella -> ane
21.Jiraiya the Gallant -> twinrasengan -> Mexican God lvl 2
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio -> Cubey
25.Stunna
26.Law -> Cubey -> Cubey -> Jessica -> ane
27.Legend -> Awesome
28.LegendaryBeauty -> ane
29.Magnet -> ane
30.Martryn -> Cubey
31.Mei Lin -> ane
32.Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Cubey -> ane
33.NeoKurama -> Awesome -> ane
34.Nois -> ane
35.Platinum -> Cubey
36.Rafaella -> sito -> Jessica -> sito -> Cubey -> Sito -> Awesome -> Sito -> Rafaella ->Sito -> Law - > Sito -> Nois -> Sito
37.Sarun Uchiha
38.Shin - Zangetsu -> ane -> Jesisca -> Shin - Zangetsu -> ane
39.Shota -> Cubey 
40.Sito -> Rafaella
41.SonnyBillWilliams -> vote doesn’t count
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed -> Jessica - >thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven -> Rafaella
46.Tribulation
47.twinrasengan -> ane
48.~Mystic Serenade~ -> Belphegor

*14 ane*
6 Cubey
2 Shota
2 Rafaella
2 Sito
2 Mexican God lvl 2
1 hammer
1 Shin – Zangetsu
1 thdyingbreed
1 belphegor
1 SonnyBillWilliams
1 Awesome


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

trust me you dont want that, im town, you've been on my case all day, if you reread all of my post you'll know my alignment and maybe my role


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

No one tried to lynch MG while I was gone and he was in here?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

I just reread all of your posts and what I did find interesting was that whenever I said I suspected you, you just said "no I'm not mafia I'm town" without giving me any reason as to why you are town.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

well hmm, why should i need to prove to you who i am when i cant trust who you are?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

I've actually done more to actually help than you have; 

Productive posts
Hints everywhere
Trusted by town

As well as actively scumhunting. However, all of your posts have been one liners (at least on the OP skin) that aren't particularly helpful or even trustworthy. Not all of your posts are like that, but a good amount of them are, which has been fueling my suspicion on you.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

well since you are trusted by town more than i am, order a investigation on me

i assure you im crucial to the town's survival

i'll give you a hint who i am, take it for what it is, my character has a meme with it


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> well hmm, why should i need to prove to you who i am *when i cant trust who you are?*



Lol... just lol.
That can be said by anyone about anyone and 99% of the time it's correct.
Yet that has never stopped anyone from doing anything.

Just saiyan'.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

i said that because im still sus of awesome


----------



## Chibason (Jul 23, 2011)

@Legend- I get it.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

I got that instantly if that's the meme I'm thinking of. But you really have no reason to be suspicious of me other than spite suspicion, which I assume your suspicion is.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

i have no need to spite you, since im a friend of yours but whatevs


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

There's at least five characters affiliated with a meme.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Spite Suspicion: When you are suspicious of someone else because of their suspicion in you.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> There's at least five characters affiliated with a meme.



There are memes about SSBB characters ? 
smh


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

i understand, but i hope that clue was vague enough


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> There are memes about SSBB characters ?
> smh



I didn't know they had any.


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

Very off topic but here's the ssbb characters doing popular memes.

[YOUTUBE]jYVDQA49hzc[/YOUTUBE]

its a nice lol


----------



## Chibason (Jul 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> There's at least five characters affiliated with a meme.



Well, one popped into my head instantly that has a popular meme...


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Well, one popped into my head instantly that has a popular meme...



I don't know what the fuck any of y'all are talkin about.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Useful -> Meme -> Obvious 



I thought I was the worst at getting hints.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Useful -> Meme -> Obvious
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was the worst at getting hints.



I got other hints. This one makes no sense


----------



## Chibason (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I don't know what the fuck any of y'all are talkin about.



Well, you can trust him or press him I guess. I think he's Town.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

I never thought he was mafia.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I never thought he was mafia.



So don't push for more details about his role lol


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

the only one who found me sus was awesome


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NvV-QttXaQU[/YOUTUBE]

This one gave me a good lol.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Chiba said:


> So don't push for more details about his role lol



I will do as I please father


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 23, 2011)

I think my lack of playing SSB in hamstringing my decision making process, considering I know none of the game characters.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I don't know what the fuck any of y'all are talkin about.



< same here lol.



Awesome said:


> Useful -> Meme -> Obvious
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was the worst at getting hints.



It's only obvious for some people, not everybody. 
smh



G. Hawke said:


> I think my lack of playing SSB in hamstringing my decision making process, considering I know none of the game characters.



Not sure if I should  or ...


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I think my lack of playing SSB in hamstringing my decision making process, considering I know none of the game characters.





You don't know Mario, Luigi, Peach, Yoshi, Pikachu, Jigglypuff, Link, Zelda, Donkey Kong, amongst many others?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Rofl, do you have any clue on how it's next to impossible for me to get hints?


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone up for changing the lynch on ane to Shota or MG? I'll push for it...


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I think my lack of playing SSB in hamstringing my decision making process, considering I know none of the game characters.



I'm like that in about every mafia game I'm in.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Rofl, do you have any clue on how it's next to impossible for me to get hints?



I'm the same so, yes I do have a clue.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> I'm the same so, yes I do have a clue.



I always miss the hints.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Anyone up for changing the lynch on ane to Shota or MG? I'll push for it...



Considering that Ane claimed to be Ness, I'd say that that would be a good idea.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright, *[CHANGE VOTE Shota]*

Lynch Shota to avoid lynching Ness or me (you don't want to lynch me, just understand that )

I need townies to cooperate with me on this, no doubt mafia will try to avoid this bandwagon.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

I would be up for an MG lynch, because it wouldn't be devoid of positive consequences on the chance he is town. I'm also up for a Sito lynch at this point, but whoever I find most suspicious will be the person getting lynched today.


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Anyone up for changing the lynch on ane to Shota or MG? I'll push for it...



MG. Vote for him.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> You don't know Mario, Luigi, Peach, Yoshi, Pikachu, Jigglypuff, Link, Zelda, Donkey Kong, amongst many others?



Individually yes, considering I lived the 80's and 90's, but in this game? No, I don't.

Gave up consoles in the 90's, now purely master race(PC). 

No matter, wiki research should help. 



>.> said:


> Not sure if I should  or ...



Probably .


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

I would actually focus more on Shota. Just have a vigilante kill MG. You might get information from a Shota lynch.

*[change vote lynch Shota]*


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Fuck MG, he is a troll. Whether we keep him around or not doesn't matter, he's a waste of a lynch.

Lynch Shota guys.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Individually yes, considering I lived the 80's and 90's, but in this game? No, I don't.
> 
> Gave up consoles in the 90's, now purely master race(PC).
> 
> No matter, wiki research should help.



That's the best way to go. 

Everything that isn't PS3 exclusive I play on the PC.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol I had Shota as my number 2 suspect earlier and no one took notice 

And now you switch votes, doing this to poor Ane?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

I never found Ane suspicious, at all. 

I honestly have no clue why people lynched her other than for an easy mafia bandwagon.


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

MG is a waste of a role. Does it matter how we take him out? Shota could be town and possibly helpful. Not really sure because I barely played with him. Mex on the other will only hinder town. Rofl, Cubey, and Chiba should know what I mean from the Zelda game.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*

Someone should investigate Law


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Just have the vigilante kill MG. Like most people said, he's just a waste of space and better left alone until killed.


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Just have the vigilante kill MG. Like most people said, he's just a waste of space and better left alone until killed.



Fine. I wanted him to squirm and suffer.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Individually yes, considering *I lived the 80's and 90's*, but in this game? No, I don't.
> 
> Gave up consoles in the 90's, now purely master race(PC).
> 
> ...




You might be as old as me... >.>
What year were you born, bro ?

Ok..  it is then.





Awesome said:


> That's the best way to go.
> 
> Everything that isn't PS3 exclusive I play on the PC.



Obligatory lol PS3.


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

What if he's the vig!?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> MG is a waste of a role. Does it matter how we take him out? Shota could be town and possibly helpful. Not really sure because I barely played with him. Mex on the other will only hinder town. Rofl, Cubey, and Chiba should know what I mean from the Zelda game.



Me ?
< clueless


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> :Hmm I guess I gotta post.
> 
> Awesome what are your findings. Seeing as you have a good eye for detail and I gotta post I'll make my suggestions with you input.





Shota said:


> Awesome I'd agree yet every game I saw everyone says Lynch jessica.Lynch Jessica I
> 
> I'm gonna need more proof then your opinion since you got me wrong last game.
> 
> I'll lynch atm who I suspect of being mafia until I get and answer. *[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*





Cubey said:


> Shota why am I sus?





Shota said:


> Because atm I have yet to understand this stuff fully my second mafia game after the liar one. I'm trying to get as many mafia dead to win for town.



If this isn't bullshit of the highest caliber I don't know what is. For now, this should be all you need to not think twice about lynching this guy 

Everyone needs to *[CHANGE VOTE Shota]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> If this isn't bullshit of the highest caliber I don't know what is. For now, this should be all you need to not think twice about lynching this guy
> 
> Everyone needs to *[CHANGE VOTE Shota]*



Why didn't you do this when I had Shota 2nd on my scumlist?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Why didn't you lynch Sito when I had him second on my scum list? 

Oh wait...


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*

we do gotta check out law, im just getting scum vibes


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> Me ?
> < clueless



>You were Ooccoo Jr.
>Killed by Rusl
>Mexican God was Rusl


The same happened with Chiba [Barnes] the bomb and Cubey [Sacred Grove Guardians].


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Haven't voted, at all, during this game lol.

*[VOTE LYNCH SHOTA]*

For some reason his name reminds me of that Baby Beel avy I had prior to it... >...>


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> You might be as old as me... >.>
> What year were you born, bro ?



Born in 1982 my good man, and good to make you acquaintance, now I don't feel as old a I normally do. 

Edit: Wait, jumping bandwagon now? Okay then.

*[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> >You were Ooccoo Jr.
> >Killed by Rusl
> >Mexican God was Rusl



Oh... was that how I died. I wondered about that, but didn't care enough to find out.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

lol yeah he was a pain in the ass, but have him roleblocked if you think he's a threat. I can already guess what role he is.



Fireworks said:


> Why didn't you do this when I had Shota 2nd on my scumlist?



I was going through my own scumlist one at a time. Go back a few pages, look who I pointed fingers at and see if they didn't defend themselves.

The cycle has come to Shota 

*Townies, switch to Shota. Ane adequately defended herself, Shota didn't!*

See my above post for why he's sus as shit.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Born in 1982 my good man, and good to make you acquaintance, now I don't feel as old a I normally do.



Damn.. I'm still older than you. 
< 1981


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Why didn't you lynch Sito when I had him second on my scum list?
> 
> Oh wait...


You aren't the Fireworks. New Mafia Beast . And besides my list had stronger suspects.

Plus Sito is a whore. Don't pick on whores.


Legend said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*
> 
> we do gotta check out law, im just getting scum vibes



That's right. Follow Fireworks.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 23, 2011)

at baby :ho  This is the best option for now. 
*
[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

You haven't done nearly as good as J t G's game since then.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 23, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> The same happened with Chiba [Barnes] the bomb and Cubey [Sacred Grove Guardians].



Oh shit..I never did look back to see who Rusl was...Mexican, you bastard


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

When this thread becomes active once again, the reactions to this wagon will tell me all I need to know 

For now see my post at the top of the page.

"I have yet to understand this stuff fully"
"Many mafia dead to win for town"

Lol if he's not scum, he's acting very odd for a town player.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> That's right. Follow Fireworks.


Ive been saying investigate him all day


where is pkmn trainer?


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You haven't done nearly as good as J t G's game since then.



Rafaella begs to differ. Finding 3 out of the 4 mafia with no list, by the second phase 

Mhmm what was that?

And I had Legend sus. Turned out he was an anti town indy.

Then I stopped the wagon, Sarun (mafia) tried to start.  Now what was that?


----------



## Chibason (Jul 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> Damn.. I'm still older than you.
> < 1981



You're supposedly the oldest, right?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*

Just came back and had to read five pages. I agree, he did seem scummish, but I sort of pushed that aside since he's a new player and may not be use to playing, but let's see where this lynch takes us, since ane's apparently Ness.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

The more I go back and read his posts, the more sure I am he is filthy scum 

Maybe I am mistaken, but I really doubt it. I don't understand what reason a townie would have to post like that.


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Shota]*

Vig better go for Mex next.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

1.>.> -> Shota
2.Agmaster -> Sito
3.ane -> Cubey -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
4.Awesome -> SonnyBillWilliams -> Shota
5.AznKuchikiChick
6.Belphegor -> Shota
7.Bioness -> Distance -> Cubey
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba -> ane -> Shota
10.Cromer
11.Cubey -> Fireworks -> ane -> Shota -> Rafaella -> ane -> Shota
13.Fireworks -> Shin - Zangetsu ->
15.G. Hawke -> ane -> Shota
16.hammer -> hammer -> hammer -> hammer
17.Hidden Nin
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
19.Il Diavolo -> ane
20.Jessicα -> Rafaella -> ane -> Shota
21.Jiraiya the Gallant -> twinrasengan -> Mexican God lvl 2 -> Shota
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio -> Cubey
25.Stunna
26.Law -> Cubey -> Cubey -> Jessica -> ane
27.Legend -> Awesome -> Shota
28.LegendaryBeauty -> ane
29.Magnet -> ane
30.Martryn -> Cubey
31.Mei Lin -> ane
32.Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Cubey -> ane
33.NeoKurama -> Awesome -> ane
34.Nois -> ane
35.Platinum -> Cubey
36.Rafaella -> sito -> Jessica -> sito -> Cubey -> Sito -> Awesome -> Sito -> Rafaella ->Sito -> Law - > Sito -> Nois -> Sito
37.Sarun Uchiha
38.Shin - Zangetsu -> ane -> Jesisca -> Shin - Zangetsu -> ane
39.Shota -> Cubey 
40.Sito -> Rafaella
41.SonnyBillWilliams -> vote doesn’t count
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed -> Jessica - >thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven -> Rafaella
46.Tribulation
47.twinrasengan -> ane
48.~Mystic Serenade~ -> Belphegor

*12 Shota*
10 ane
6 Cubey
2 Rafaella
2 Sito
1 hammer
1 thdyingbreed
1 belphegor


Nice, ane is safe from a lynch right now. No one should be voting for her anymore. No townies anyway, cuz she role revealed.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 23, 2011)

obviously I'm going for this

*[Change vote lynch Shota]
*

btw, guess I should still tell, I'm at work, don't expect me to post much


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Chiba said:


> You're supposedly the oldest, right?



Well.. Lifemaker was older than me, but he quit NF. So, yeah... I'm the oldest amongst you.

Respect your elders.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh and for future reference, there is a 1/3 chance this lynch will be a drawn-out process with heavy resistance from multiple people. Look out for those

(assuming Shota is mafia ofc)


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> *It's Fried Eggs, Fried Eggs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Friday said:


> *Give Her Sausages. Bitches Love Sausages.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sydKXNq6mWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy fuck, not reading 43 pages.  I see the opening post is hella updated, though, so I'll just add to the bandwagon for now.

*[vote lynch ane]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*

It's bad for you bra. Better start prepping that story.


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, shit, OP is not as updated as I thought. 

*[change vote lynch Shota]*

Sorry, guys, I did read the last couple of pages after I posted.  I see we're doing something different now.  My bad.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, nothing more conclusive has emerged so

*[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry if it's a bit "wordy", I've had a few too many I guess you could say, lol


*Spoiler*: _long_ 



@Cubey, your count was off.

11 Shota
10 ane
6 Cubey

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*

_Now_ it's 12. 

And I hit preview post before hitting send, it's now *17 for Shota*.

Before I left, I commented at how strange it was that he had disappeared, after his initial comments had been so sketchy and he and Hiruzen were arguing back and forth.

But I want people to think harder about how quick the wagon shifted to Shota instead. Don't trust people just because they put a 6th or 7th or 8th etc. vote on someone. Any mafia player would be thrilled to dive in on that to clear themselves of suspicion. Don't be fooled. ane claiming Ness and then having Lucas find her basically confirmed she's Town. So I feel much better about this lynch. Relieved, actually, that a new player found their voice and became more active and will get more of a chance to play.

Shota is the best choice for mafia right now, based on his shady actions.

But I still can't shake the strange back and forth between Raf and Sito. Raf, to me, is assuredly Town...but their feud goes way beyond this game, which makes it very hard to trust Raf in looking at Sito to be killed. But Sito certainly didn't seem to respond much when accused of being mafia other than to say "I don't think you can get me lynched" taunting a player who likely could.

When it probably became more clear to Sito what most of us had realized much earlier...Raf gets hit with a Taboo word, blocking him from voting. When confronted, Sito's response was : "If I was Tabuu, my word would have been 'Sito'" Which is absolutely bullshit, as Raf could have found a way to hint to us of that word easily, and fingers would have pointed even harder at Sito. Had Raf not been Taboo-targeted, he may very well have been able to lynch Sito.

Hey Awesome, if Sito was your #2 suspect, how come you never tried to vote for her? You mentioned the belief that Raf was Town and that you suspected Sito and Legend to be mafia, but didn't do anything about it.

At any rate, there's time for Sito later, as I think Shota is a great choice for day 1 considering his posts and the fact he only lurked after that and didn't post.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 23, 2011)

Finally finished scanning this thread. 
So people found Shota suspicious based from his posts, I guess this lead we have so far.
*
[Vote lynch Shota]*

Also, So Sito is most likely Tabuu seeing the arguments between him and Raf
There goes another mafia suspect.


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Finally finished scanning this thread.
> So people found Shota suspicious based from his posts, I guess this lead we have so far.
> *
> [Vote lynch Shota]*
> ...



Not even close, if I was tabuu, I'd go for something more than 'lynch'.

Aiyanah still isn't lynched? I'm disappoint town. Even after all the evidence I showed you guys


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2011)

if I was tabbu I would have banned the word change


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 23, 2011)

double posting.. I have to post again to subscribe due to the no editing rule.

Also regarding Sito, he may necessarily not be Tabuu, or maybe he could also be someone from that mafia faction.


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

I've hinted atleast 20 times


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 23, 2011)

Sito said:


> Not even close, if I was tabuu, I'd go for something more than 'lynch'.
> 
> Aiyanah still isn't lynched? I'm disappoint town. Even after all the evidence I showed you guys



I wasn't really sure but regardless of the word, I can't think of anyone else who would target aiya.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2011)

Sito said:


> Not even close, if I was tabuu, I'd go for something more than 'lynch'.
> 
> Aiyanah still isn't lynched? I'm disappoint town. Even after all the evidence I showed you guys



It's one of the words that guarantees he stopped voting for you. And don't say "I would have picked my own name" - as I already said, you wouldn't have done that or Raf would have come up with a way to hint it to us just like he let us know the word was lynch.

I think you probably started to realize what exactly it was that Raf was doing and needed it stopped.

Anyway, no matter- I'm sure there'll be much more to talk about tomorrow.

Ane and Shota both seemed scum to me, so hopefully I was right about at least one of them.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 15 (3 members and 12 guests) Shin - Zangetsu, Law, blacklusterseph004



Get back online scum. We see you Sito and co.


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

Law said:


> It's one of the words that guarantees he stopped voting for you. And don't say "I would have picked my own name" - as I already said, you wouldn't have done that or Raf would have come up with a way to hint it to us just like he let us know the word was lynch.
> 
> I think you probably started to realize what exactly it was that Raf was doing and needed it stopped.
> 
> ...



Yeah in truth, I wouldn't pick my own name. 

I don't think Ane would face claim a role. 

And idk about shota, anyways, didn't you say you were going to sleep?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2011)

Nah, that wasn't me - I went out for the night. Had a few drinks, and I'm back to see Shota burn.

Yeah I'm not accusing you, Sito. It would also be sooo easy for the real Tabuu to use the Taboo word on Raf to implicate you. But it's not something people should forget about, in my opinion. It doesn't sit right with me. Besides that, I have no reason to suspect you- even though I am confident Raf is innocent.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 23, 2011)

It doesn't seem like much info can be gained from the Taboo action that the moment. The target and the word being hidden is difficult to analyze.


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

Law said:


> Nah, that wasn't me - I went out for the night. Had a few drinks, and I'm back to see Shota burn.
> 
> Yeah I'm not accusing you, Sito. It would also be sooo easy for the real Tabuu to use the Taboo word on Raf to implicate you. But it's not something people should forget about, in my opinion. It doesn't sit right with me. Besides that, I have no reason to suspect you- even though I am confident Raf is innocent.




I'm pretty sure you said something like that. I was just reading all of what I missed so it felt like everything that happened, happened in an hour.

Just wondering, do you find legend suspicious? He hinted at a character that has to do with a meme, but he just seems off


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Law said:


> Don't be fooled. ane claiming Ness and then having Lucas find her basically confirmed she's Town.



Wasn't it Ness that found Lucas ? Or am I remembering it wrong...


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Mother Lovers Found
> *
> 
> It's a miracle! They somehow find each other. Mother would be so proud.
> ...



Yeah.. it was Ness that found Lucas.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> Wasn't it Ness that found Lucas ? Or am I remembering it wrong...



I think they just "found each other". But since ane role-claimed Ness, it would then stand to reason that Lucas then used the ability on ane.

Legend doesn't strike me as scummy, just misguided and aiming his sights on someone obviously scum-hunting, calling for innocents to fight to not be lynched, calling Shota into question once people had seemingly let him fade away, etc.

But power to him, I don't mind too much if he keeps his eyes on me, but since I believe he's also Town, it's only a bit annoying that he isn't actively trying to help the Town win. His posts aren't helpful, as Awesome stated, he's just kind of "there".


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 23, 2011)

Sito said:


> I've hinted atleast 20 times



I reread some of your posts and I think I've finally seen the role you're hinting..


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Why didn't you lynch Sito when I had him second on my scum list?
> 
> Oh wait...


indeed why didn't you?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 23, 2011)

I go to sleep and come back to 20 more pages


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Law said:


> I think they just "found each other". But since ane role-claimed Ness, it would then stand to reason that Lucas then used the ability on ane.



Perhaps you're right.



Bioness said:


> I go to sleep and come back to 20 more pages



> 20 pages
That's not all that much, you know.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I really don't like going through this cause of that loud autoplay

but I will keep my vote, I don't think Shota vote is really that convincing


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

5 hours until phase ends.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Well I really don't like going through this cause of that loud autoplay
> 
> but I will keep my vote, I don't think Shota vote is really that convincing



That autoplay is only in the 1st 400 pages (I'm on 400PPP so, that's as far as I can narrow it down lol). So, read everything you've missed after that.


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

Vote count underway.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 23, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ. 45 pages on the first day phase


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to a 246 pages mafia game.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> Damn.. I'm still older than you.
> < 1981





Chiba said:


> You're supposedly the oldest, right?



So we're probably the oldest here, though I'm still the youngest of the 80s people



hammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sydKXNq6mWk[/YOUTUBE]


You're sick










And I just read through ~15 pages to get updated.
*[Vote lynch Shota]*

ane made it, I'm impressed. It's not easy to get out of a 12 vote lynch.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> So we're probably the oldest here, though I'm still the youngest of the 80s people



1983 here.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Damn we're old. I'm 1987 though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

1994 baby!


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 1994 baby!



I went to elementary school in '94


----------



## Bioness (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm 1990. why are we talking about ages?

Also anyone born after 1993 I find annoying >.>


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I'm 1990. why are we talking about ages?
> 
> Also anyone born after 1993 I find annoying >.>



I used to have that about 1990 people here


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

1.>.> -> Shota
2.Agmaster -> Sito 
3.ane -> Cubey -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
4.Awesome -> SonnyBillWilliams -> Shota
5.AznKuchikiChick
6.Belphegor -> Shota
7.Bioness -> Distance -> Cubey
8.blacklusterseph004 -> Shota
9.Chiba -> ane -> Shota
10.Cromer
11.Cubey -> Fireworks -> ane -> Shota -> Rafaella -> ane -> Shota
13.Fireworks -> Shin - Zangetsu -> Shota
15.G. Hawke -> ane -> Shota
16.hammer -> hammer -> hammer -> hammer -> Shota
17.Hidden Nin
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
19.Il Diavolo -> ane -> Shota
20.Jessicα -> Rafaella -> ane -> Shota
21.Jiraiya the Gallant -> twinrasengan -> Mexican God lvl 2 -> Shota
23.Jαmes -> Shota
24.KizaruTachio -> Cubey
25.Stunna
26.Law -> Cubey -> Cubey -> Jessica -> ane
27.Legend -> Awesome -> Shota
28.LegendaryBeauty -> ane
29.Magnet -> ane
30.Martryn -> Cubey -> ane -> Shota
31.Mei Lin -> ane
32.Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Cubey -> ane
33.NeoKurama -> Awesome -> ane
34.Nois -> ane -> Shota
35.Platinum -> Cubey
36.Rafaella -> sito -> Jessica -> sito -> Cubey -> Sito -> Awesome -> Sito -> Rafaella ->Sito -> Law - > Sito -> Nois -> Sito
37.Sarun Uchiha
38.Shin - Zangetsu -> ane -> Jesisca -> Shin - Zangetsu -> ane -> Shota
39.Shota -> Cubey 
40.Sito -> Rafaella
41.SonnyBillWilliams -> vote doesn’t count
42.Sphyer -> Tempest Phantom
43.Tempest Phantom -> Shota
44.thdyingbreed -> Jessica - >thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven -> Rafaella
46.Tribulation
47.twinrasengan -> ane
48.~Mystic Serenade~ -> Belphegor

*20 Shota*
7 ane
4 Cubey
2 Rafaella
2 Sito
1 thdyingbreed
1 belphegor
1 Tempest Phantom

*sigh* had to recount them! Took forever.

Pretty good so far. 36 votes, 45 alive. So 8 votes are missing since one vote doesn't count.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

so weak how no one is voting sito


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

*Pikmin Power*



Captain Olimar's sincerity is everlasting.

*Captain Olimar* has used 4/5 of his Pikmin.​


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

are we informed if we get a pikmin?


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

No. Olimar will surprise you with his sincerity. That doesn't stop him from saying it in the thread, though.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

i forgot to subscribe to this. but since mostly everyone is voting for shota then so shall i  

*[vote lynch shota]*


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

Goodbye halcyon days


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

Mod Note:

I will make a note from my phone that voting ends at 5PM EST. I want to extend it a few hours just to allow everyone to vote, and send in their day actions if they haven't already. Unfortunately, I am going to be out for most of the day. PM me if there any questions.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> No. Olimar will surprise you with his sincerity. That doesn't stop him from saying it in the thread, though.



ah-huh
now i'm wondering if i got a pikmin


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch shota]

but I love my shotas -not pleased-.
*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

i'll have to reread everything though :33 

but it certainly does not help that there are nearly 900 pages


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota is suspicious. But this vote, has far too much support. Ah well, not gonna protest it. Going to the OP to see what this pikmin business is. What does it do?


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Shota is suspicious. But this vote, has far too much support. Ah well, not gonna protest it. Going to the OP to see what this pikmin business is. What does it do?



Kida doctor. Usable 5 times.


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i'll have to reread everything though :33
> 
> but it certainly does not help that there are nearly *900 pages*







Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Shota is suspicious. But this vote, has far too much support. Ah well, not gonna protest it. Going to the OP to see what this pikmin business is. What does it do?



Basically gives people an extra life.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

oh i meant posts. you know that already


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 23, 2011)

Lynch Tempest you derps.

Trust in my intuition


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Lynch Tempest you derps.
> 
> Trust in my intuition



You don't have that


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> Basically gives people an extra life.





James my stomach hurts now.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> _____ Tempest you derps.
> 
> Trust in my intuition



swap tempest with sito and i'll agree


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

hehehehehe
taking out that word leaves so many possibilities for that sentence


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> hehehehehe
> taking out that word leaves so many possibilities for that sentence



Everyone knows you're perverted


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 23, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Lynch Tempest you derps.
> 
> Trust in my intuition



You're never been right about me even once~


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> James my stomach hurts now.







Rafaella said:


> hehehehehe
> taking out that word leaves so many possibilities for that sentence



the first word that came to mind was fuck


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> Everyone knows you're perverted


no i'm not
sito is the real perverted one
that's why we should vote her



Jαmes said:


> the first word that came to mind was fuck


no way, that was the same word for me too


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

i am not surprised at all


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

smh you unholy demon spawn


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Lynch Tempest you derps.
> 
> Trust in my intuition



Hmm. We should take a look at Tempest. Sphyer seems pretty confident about thi...wait, where have I seen this before?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 23, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Hmm. We should take a look at Tempest. Sphyer seems pretty confident about thi...wait, where have I seen this before?



..Look at the wording he used..

"intuition"

Does that sound like a legit information about me?

But then.. why should I worry, I don't mind investigations.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate day one, when is the night phase starting?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

scratch one obvious night action


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 23, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> You're never been right about me even once~




Sure I have~




Tempest Phantom said:


> ..Look at the wording he used..
> 
> "intuition"
> *
> ...



Yes, it does~

Also, God Father get


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 23, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Sure I have~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so funny,
Are you trying to fish reactions?

Your info must be really twisted 

Go ahead and kill me to make yourself look awful.
My loss won't be much of a liability for town anyways.

I can't express how disappointed I am in you, I bet you didn't even read the thread and only place a random vote on me due to personal reasons.

Why am I even baiting this troll who only goes after me when he's active~


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

spite spite spite


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy shit Law's alive!

Checking in.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> scratch one obvious night action



What do you mean?


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

smh aiyanah still isn't lynched


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 23, 2011)

I still haven't read all that much, but I'm going to go ahead and go with Shota...

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Sito apparently hinted.



Law said:


> Sorry if it's a bit "wordy", I've had a few too many I guess you could say, lol
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _long_
> ...



In all honesty, I've been pretty weary of how this lynch grew so fast without too much resistance, but at the time it was the best bet. I hadn't even realized what was going on between Raf and Sito at the time 

Shit.



Law said:


> I think they just "found each other". But since ane role-claimed Ness, it would then stand to reason that Lucas then used the ability on ane.
> 
> Legend doesn't strike me as scummy, just misguided and aiming his sights on someone obviously scum-hunting, calling for innocents to fight to not be lynched, calling Shota into question once people had seemingly let him fade away, etc.
> 
> But power to him, I don't mind too much if he keeps his eyes on me, but since I believe he's also Town, it's only a bit annoying that he isn't actively trying to help the Town win. *His posts aren't helpful, as Awesome stated, he's just kind of "there".*



I said that





NeoKurama said:


> 1994 baby!


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Sito apparently hinted.


i dont care though
i just want her ______


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Man, I wish this phase would end already.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

its a 24 hour phase


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

everyone, lynch aiyanah


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

sito whore
what i would five to be able to say _____


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> its a 24 hour phase



I know, but I still want it to end.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 23, 2011)

Obligatory post, can someone please help fill me in on what's happened so far? Power's been out for the last 24h, and 47 pages is an awful lot to catch up on...


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Obligatory post, can someone please help fill me in on what's happened so far? Power's been out for the last 24h, and 47 pages is an awful lot to catch up on...



Don't lynch ane, lynch shota. 
Basically lynch rafaella cause he's a whore, whore = scum.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

It's sort of hard to catch someone up in a Mafia game because you need to judge for yourself who you think is a Mafia member, and to do that you'd need to read everything yourself.

But if you want to bandwagon on what everyone else is doing, vote for Shota.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

wow I'm getting hit hard 

Can people tell me why I seem so shady. I just posted "guess I gotta post" is that different then tribu's obligatory post?

this game has a no [vote no lynch] and 3 people were up so I bandwagon'd on cubey since I couldn't say no.

But since I'm gonna get lynched for no reason might as well stop explaining.


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

votes lynch aiyanah and all is forgiven


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

This is Mafia, son. Gotta choose your words wisely on the first day.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Sito said:


> votes lynch aiyanah and all is forgiven


But what if your mafia? I don't wanna be messed up for siding with a mafia member.


Stunna said:


> This is Mafia, son. Gotta choose your words wisely on the first day.



I realized that stunna, I did nothing wrong yet I'm about to get lynched because people don't like me. Well that's the only plausible reason since I can explain myself if people want.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Why lynch aiyanah when we have confirmed mafia right in front of us ?


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

becuase he's a whore ;_;


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Oops got confused with the wrong game thought this was the soul eater one


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

I have *21* 

21 votes on me just because I was asleep. 

I swear people wanna kill me just because of my set.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Sito said:


> becuase he's a whore ;_;


sitocakes, what made me a whore? ;_;


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota, while we should necessarily lynch off a person on day one, you were very suspicious, and if this lynch goes through and you are town, it would be a bad loss, true, however it would also give us a better understanding off who is town and who is not.

and what is wrong with your set? Some demonic boy wearing next to nothing eating chocolate.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> 21 votes on me just because I was asleep.
> 
> I swear people wanna kill me just because of my set.



Not because you were asleep. 

I can't even see your sig lol and your avy looks normal.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, so you're just taking one for the team! 

Your death won't be in vain, regardless.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> I have *21*
> 
> 21 votes on me just because I was asleep.
> 
> I swear people wanna kill me just because of my set.



i like that set


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Shota, while we should necessarily lynch off a person on day one, you were very suspicious, and if this lynch goes through and you are town, it would be a bad loss, true, however it would also give us a better understanding off who is town and who is not.
> 
> and what is wrong with your set? Some demonic boy wearing next to nothing eating chocolate.



I understand it but I was never given time to plead my case. I have too much stuff in RL to take care of. But if I gotta go then I gotta go. 

this will probably be my last mafia game this stuff is too complicated for me to understand. I get railed on because I seem "suspect". 

But I give town has to do what town has to do.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah the set actually ain't bad.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jesus christ u guys are bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Ane was suppose to get lynched, now its fucking obvious;

A. Shes mafia, her buddies jumped in to sway the votes. The bandwagon on her was going so good.

B. Bunch of the guy players didnt want to vote for her/switched their votes from her cause of their white knighting bullshit ways.

Hey guys, shes not gonna sleep with you or give u nudes if u white knight her u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

c. Some biased bullshit up in here, play the game right and let a noob die once in a while fuck


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Shota, while we should necessarily lynch off a person on day one, you were very suspicious, and if this lynch goes through and you are town, it would be a bad loss, true, however it would also give us a better understanding off who is town and who is not.
> 
> and what is wrong with your set? Some demonic boy wearing next to nothing eating chocolate.



He has a lollipop too.

no one gets all the sexual stuff.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys edit like mofos


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Jesus christ u guys are bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Ane was suppose to get lynched, now its fucking obvious;
> 
> ...



She rolerevealed. 
Perhaps you might wanna read before spouting bullshit. Then again, this is you we're talking about, so that wouldn't have made a difference anyways.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> I understand it but I was never given time to plead my case. I have too much stuff in RL to take care of. But if I gotta go then I gotta go.
> 
> this will probably be my last mafia game this stuff is too complicated for me to understand. I get railed on because I seem "suspect".
> 
> But I give town has to do what town has to do.



You were given plenty of time. From the time I suspected you to now has been about 20 or so hours. Plenty of time to plead your case. If you have too much stuff going on in RL then maybe it is for the best that you die, so you have more time to focus on that stuff.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't even see signatures right now.

And I'm sorry about this Shota 

Damn Mafia, all hiding in the back and shit.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You guys edit like mofos


shush, not all of us have to think about what we're posting
we leave that as an afterthought


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> She rolerevealed.
> Perhaps you might wanna read before spouting bullshit. Then again, this is you we're talking about, so that wouldn't have made a difference anyways.



So what if she role revealed u gullable tard.

Fuck her, I dont believe her.

 Fuck, this is some bullshit, she was suppose to be obliterated this day phase.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You were given plenty of time. From the time I suspected you to now has been about 20 or so hours. Plenty of time to plead your case. If you have too much stuff going on in RL then maybe it is for the best that you die, so you have more time to focus on that stuff.



20 hours went b but in the 20 hours I din't need to plead my case?

what happened in that time that made me super suspect was it the small back and forth we had? I read the rules I didn't think I need to plead my case the rules state I gotta post or I might get modblocked or modkilled. So I said guess I gotta post then people forget the rest I had in my sentence were I asked Awesome for help deciding. He said jessica but by waiting I realized he was just baiting her. But even before that I choose cubey.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> So what if she role revealed u gullable tard.
> 
> Fuck her, I dont believe her.
> 
> Fuck, this is some bullshit, she was suppose to be obliterated this day phase.



You know, it was stuff like this that got you killed in James's game. 
Inb4 lame ass rant about someone leaking the list


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> You know, it was stuff like this that got you killed in James's game.
> Inb4 lame ass rant about someone leaking the list


Mei Lin died  MY character killed himself.

Are you fucking retarded?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> 20 hours went b but in the 20 hours I din't need to plead my case?
> 
> what happened in that time that made me super suspect was it the small back and forth we had? I read the rules I didn't think I need to plead my case the rules state I gotta post or I might get modblocked or modkilled. So I said guess I gotta post then people forget the rest I had in my sentence were I asked Awesome for help deciding. He said jessica but by waiting I realized he was just baiting her. But even before that I choose cubey.



this actually makes me think you're mafia.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

I looked at the post counts in this thread, and here are the people with the lowest posts:

Tribulation- 1 
Azn- 1
Hidden Nin- 2
blackluster- 2
The unforgiven- 2


I think these people should be looked into.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 23, 2011)

actually the time zones affect, most my lynch votes happened when I was sleeping. I now have the urge of saying in the thread any time I'm going to be inactive because of RL stuff


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

i agree hiruzen


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> 20 hours went b but in the 20 hours I din't need to plead my case?
> 
> what happened in that time that made me super suspect was it the small back and forth we had? I read the rules I didn't think I need to plead my case the rules state I gotta post or I might get modblocked or modkilled. So I said guess I gotta post then people forget the rest I had in my sentence were I asked Awesome for help deciding. He said jessica but by waiting I realized he was just baiting her. But even before that I choose cubey.



Yeah you said something along lines of "going with who I think is suspicious of mafia" and voted your me. I asked you why I was suspicious and you said akin to "because I still haven't really figured this stuff out, I am trying to mafia for town to win."

What else am I supposed to think after that?



Jαmes said:


> this actually makes me think you're mafia.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2011)

Not only did she reveal "Ness", but then went and found "Lucas" not twenty mins later. Sorry MG, ane's not getting lynched in this game.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> 20 hours went b but in the 20 hours I din't need to plead my case?
> 
> what happened in that time that made me super suspect was it the small back and forth we had? I read the rules I didn't think I need to plead my case the rules state I gotta post or I might get modblocked or modkilled. So I said guess I gotta post then people forget the rest I had in my sentence were I asked Awesome for help deciding. He said jessica but by waiting I realized he was just baiting her. But even before that I choose cubey.



Then you jumped on the Cubey bandwagon with your next post.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Mei Lin died  MY character killed himself.
> 
> Are you fucking retarded?







Lets just leave this be. No need to derail this game...


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 23, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> I hate day one, when is the night phase starting?


That's not a mafia red  flag at all....


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 23, 2011)

I have one post because my electricity was wiped out for about 24 hours. -.- Now I'm reading the thread and trying to catch up on fucking 48 pages of crap to figure out what the hell is going on before I hop on what might be a retarded wagon.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota-kun (and perhaps some other first-timers). This give up thing is not the way to go about lasting in games. 

I do think this Wagon is a little too powerful but then again there are three mafia factions with no obligations to each other so that eases my heart tremendously. 

Now you're going about trying apathy or claiming we're being too strict on your words or that some don't like you (which is not true) but really you're not throwing much at us in the way of effort especially in a game that allows hinting and revealing, there's no reason to give up if you're town. No reason at all. 
If you're getting lynched *without doubt* a reveal cannot harm you anymore than you already have been regardless of the importance (or lack thereof) of your role.
I mean come on, lie! Reveal! Confess! Accuse! Insult! Troll! Do something! Too many people just fall out of this game with a wimper and that doesn't do much for their quality as a player. If you're really town you'll have no right to claim you got towned when this is over. So fetch your balls and do yo thang.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Then you jumped on the Cubey bandwagon with your next post.



Because I didn't believe awesome was right.

 think I read the rules wrong. Well I'm dead anyways were is friday?  I wanna say something funny before I go.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Law said:


> Not only did she reveal "Ness", but then went and found "Lucas" not twenty mins later. Sorry MG, ane's not getting lynched in this game.


I aint gives no fucks. She was suppose to be out.

Whatever  Stupid town dont town when they should.


>.> said:


> Lets just leave this be. No need to derail this game...


Yeah, thats what I thought. 

Coming at me and shit. This is my house


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> sitocakes, what made me a whore? ;_;



idk, you just woke up as one, one day ;_;


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Shota-kun (and perhaps some other first-timers). This give up thing is not the way to go about lasting in games.
> 
> I do think this Wagon is a little too powerful but then again there are three mafia factions with no obligations to each other so that eases my heart tremendously.
> 
> ...



There are 3 mafia factions.

Fuck this I quit I didn't realize that at first. 

when were you under the impression I had balls?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

MG, you're awfully counterproductive.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> I aint gives no fucks. She was suppose to be out.
> 
> Whatever  Stupid town dont town when they should.
> 
> ...



whoa i remember constantine


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Well the third faction is pretty much a roided-SK, so two Mafias and two SKs is about right


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> MG, you're awfully counterproductive.



First of all, Im bad cop in the good cop, bad cop scenario.

I get the truth out yo.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> whoa i remember constantine



 And I dont.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Well the third faction is pretty much a roided-SK, so two Mafias and two SKs is about right



Two mafias, a Cultist, and an SK.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> I get the truth out yo.



Or get day 1'd trying.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes that 

Back in 90


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys better not spam millions of pages while I'm gone ;_;


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

This game was made to fuck town from 4 ways.


If Friday was here I'd ask to quit or be replaced there is no way to win.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> Or get day 1'd trying.



oh                 lmao


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, this spam is annoying to readers. /hypocrisy


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> Or get day 1'd trying.



Who hasnt been day 1'd 

Rofl, u know better not to come at me  Why so mafioso?

Hey, u should waste ur factions kill on me tonight bro  Just so I shut up.


----------



## martryn (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm going to visit my mom today.  Weekends are typically busier than weekdays for me.  I'll be back in less than 12 hours.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

i think this is going to be a good lynch


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh I forgot to say people say why am I so laid back. 

Cause I'm gonnna die.

Do I care. Yes but I'm making my mafia game were it'll be town vs 1 mafia gawd damn it!.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota, if u  are town I will avenge u brah.

 I promise you this.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

inb4 he's town and he's brought back to replace someone and ends up winning the game ala moi in the disney game  

with the help of azn that time of course.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Shota, if u  are town I will avenge u brah.
> 
> I promise you this.



Since when were you under the impression I wasn't gonna die?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> Since when were you under the impression I wasn't gonna die?



I think u read my post wrong 

When u die, and if u are town, I will avenge you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 23, 2011)

hey, Shota, relax. if you die you die, till then you can still try proving you're town


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

ane said:


> hey, Shota, relax. if you die you die, till then you can still try proving you're town



Omg, shut up.

Gawd. U got no right.  smh


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Who hasnt been day 1'd
> 
> Rofl, u know better not to come at me  Why so mafioso?
> 
> Hey, u should waste ur factions kill on me tonight bro  Just so I shut up.



Whatcha gonna do, MG ? Kill me when I have a bombrole again ? Remember how that worked out ? 
Karma is a bitch, MG. Unfortunaly, for you, women in general don't like you, Karma is no exception to that rule.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

But I'm not protecting myself.

Just waiting for the last person who wants to lynch me to appear.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

lmao again


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2011)

Breaking 51 pages in one phase.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

So Madame Shota. You're giving up because of the number of factions. Why?

Lol, sorry I assumed you had balls.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

>.> said:


> Whatcha gonna do, MG ? Kill me when I have a bombrole again ? Remember how that worked out ?
> Karma is a bitch, MG. Unfortunaly, for you, women in general don't like you, Karma is no exception to that rule.


I dont believe in karma, so too bad for you man.

I'll do whatever the hell I want to do in a mafia game. Spite comes before strategy. 

Ugos dont like me, beautiful woman do  I'll take the beautiful ones over the rejects.


Better keep stunna one of your Mafia buddies in check brah :ho


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

This was fun yet soo confusing to me.

Bye everyone.

I might participate in another mafia game yet I hate that I get the same shitty role.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Law said:


> Breaking 51 pages in one phase.



Not really a record, Law.. 
LB's Liar game had 1342 posts first phase....
Such a pain in the ass to do a votecount for.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2011)

Clowns are ugly.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> So Madame Shota. You're giving up because of the number of factions. Why?
> 
> Lol, sorry I assumed you had balls.



I'm still a dude just got no balls. 

okay look at it from my point of view 

If I am town I'm fucked since we gotta kill all these factions to win.

If I am mafia gotta kill town + other mafia to win 

People were fucked when they signed up.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Were is Friday! 

He better get on so they can lynch me!


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Law said:


> Clowns are ugly.



It's a good thing that It isn't technically a clown then. 
Otherwise we might have had a problem.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

I mean I said I quit three times already my brain can't comprehend this stuff. 

* in corner sucking thumb * I want my mommy.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> Were is Friday!
> 
> He better get on so they can lynch me!



Still a few hours left. Friday extended the phase until 5EST. Just fyi


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> I mean I said I quit three times already my brain can't comprehend this stuff.
> 
> * in corner sucking thumb * I want my mommy.



Dude dont be a SonnyBillWilliams and be all butthurt. 

Just take it brah


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Why are you so impatient? You could just... not post.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't be a who?

Butthurt over something on the internet now your. worthy


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yo stunna stfu, fuck this , brb gonna play some shit.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> Don't be a who?
> 
> Butthurt over something on the internet now your. worthy



Why are u taking so much offense from every post when Im just trying to help 

Whatever man. Brb when phase is over.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

MG I haven't said one bad thing to you


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Why are u taking so much offense from every post when Im just trying to help
> 
> Whatever man. Brb when phase is over.



Cause I wanna be lynched.

No one ever realizes regardless of what role I get I wanna be lynched.

Everyone from the liar game knows that.

 I fake anger and stuff so I can die.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> MG I haven't said one bad thing to you


Im like this to everyone .  I dont pick favorites.

Well there was a time when I did, but that was before I found out about her flirting ways.  Alright im brb'ing for reals now.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

It doesn't matter

Town,Mafia Independant

I'll fuck people over some way. 

why just for the lulz


----------



## Alpha (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Dude dont be a SonnyBillWilliams and be all butthurt.
> 
> Just take it brah



Who is this ugly brah who uses NarutoForums to interact with girls because he can't get none in real life. Watch you're fucking mouth you dirty cunt.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

this phase will soon be over.

I still stuck on jester mode.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota, why are you giving up so easily? Even ane was able to get out of a 12 vote lynch


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a 23 vote lynch

in jester mode 

Bored cause this is too complicated and my retard brain can't handle it.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

If you reveal right now you won't get lynched.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

that's just...


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

and wtf jester mode?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 23, 2011)

well, he gave up, his choice


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

quitters smh


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

I doubt 23 people will retract their votes just because he reveals. That is, unless he can prove it.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

He wouldn't get lynched if he revelaed.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Again, I doubt he can prove it.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I doubt 23 people will retract their votes just because he reveals. That is, unless he can prove it.





Awesome said:


> He wouldn't get lynched if he revelaed.



Such thing indeed requires skill, so if Shota's not up to it I guess there's nothing we can help. And there'll probably be some info from that lynch but idk


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

I quit duh

role reveals are smh

plus read before

wether town or mafia 

I try to die I'm jester in any role.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

I was more or less hoping that Mario would use his Final Smash. If he's at least reading the thread and Shota reveals, Mario might switch his lynch to someone else.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

If I were Mario I wouldn't do so. Shota could just lie about his identity.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> I have a 23 vote lynch
> 
> in jester mode
> 
> Bored cause this is too complicated and my retard brain can't handle it.





Just...


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

That's what I've been saying. If he actually was town he would ABSOLUTELY survive if he revealed because there's a governor so even if the votes can't shift in time he's safe.
Actually Shota, it's possible to acquire a replacement. If you're town please ask Friday for one and save the role. You aren't forced to be here until death.

Either way, I suggest we re-evaluate the day one lynch list because of this stunning new candidate. Any killing role for day one is easy modo.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 23, 2011)

When I reach that "fuck this lvl" I wanna die no matter what.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Stop bargaining with him, he's given up on life.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

I say we just kill him. He's a hindrance to town already, and at this point he is as good as mafia.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

inb4 Shota's a bomb and fucks us all up

But we don't have a bomb in this one do we?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Edit like a mofo


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

You want town to die?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Perma day one is the only rehabilitation. People like Cubey...well I didn't know him back then...but the guy knows what the hell he's doing and I'd rather he avoided that nonsense when there are far more deserving candidates.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

For some reason I thought that was Shin 

I have no clue what faction Nois is honestly.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

@Awesome: Was that directed at me?


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

What's been happening


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> For some reason I thought that was Shin
> 
> I have no clue what faction Nois is honestly.



doesn't the bomb fuck up everyone? I'm really weak with which role does what


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> What's been happening


Shota's been acting all suicidal and crap because he has the highest lynch vote at 23.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Meh. This phase isn't appealing anymore. I'll wait until it ends.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Stunna noticed an edit you did that I saw as well.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Shota's been acting all suicidal and crap because he has the highest lynch vote at 23.



 That's what I thought. But if he wants to die, that's on him. He could be that one role that wins when he dies idk what it is.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Stunna noticed an edit you did that I saw as well.



Are you talking to me?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

I did? I won't deny it, as it's possible I did and just forgot.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

It wasn't directed at you, Fireworks.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> For some reason I thought that was Shin
> 
> I have no clue what faction Nois is honestly.



You thought I was what?


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Wtf, who's talking to who


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

You know Shota, even if you died and revealed Mafia[which I am thinking will be the case] I would have had respect for you, but now I have none. You gave up trying to help town and have pretty much turned yourself into anti-town.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Wires crossed. Communications ceased.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

quote tags are your friends


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Shota reminds me of Iconoclastic. Nice peerson, awful player.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyway, I think we should start looking at the people I listed before. They haven't posted much, so we should probably look into them. 

AznKuchiChick ; Hidden Nin ; blackluster ; Mystic Serenade ; The Unforgiven


I think we should also look into Tribulation, since he poste once and then only posted after I called him out as mafia.


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

Phase still isn't over. Damn yo.

/spam


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Two more hours EST.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

omg there's no need to keep posting if your discussing nothing


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> omg there's no need to keep posting if your discussing nothing



This. Ffs.
/hypocrite


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

Can't make write ups till close to 5. Stop talking if you're not contributing to discussion.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll be busy today and tomorrow so don't expect that much posting from me 

I'll take investigations though since I'll show up town


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I'll be busy today and tomorrow so don't expect that much posting from me
> 
> I'll take investigations though since I'll show up town



''Since I'm town'' sounds much better than ''Since I'll show up town''. There are at least two people in this game that ''Show up town''. You've slipped man. Chances of you being mafia are actually very high with the multiple factions. I think even Hiruzen mentioned you on his list. Watch yourself, because we'll be watching you.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I'll be busy today and tomorrow so don't expect that much posting from me
> 
> I'll take investigations though since I'll show up town



Hm... is it possible you possess an Innocent ability?


@Shin~ Yes, he was on my list. Its funny, as soon as I accuse him, he starts posted. lol


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Someone investigate Hiruzen.

And where is the day vig?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Someone investigate Hiruzen.
> 
> And where is the day vig?



I have no problem against an investigation but may I ask on what grounds?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

He slipped, and now he's on the suspicion list.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I have no problem against an investigation but may I ask on what grounds?



I just want you investigated.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I just want you investigated.



Okay, feel free. You aren't going to be please with the results, since you apparently _want_ me to turn out mafia.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

I obviously can't do it. But I'd prefer you dead  I don't know why.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Okay, feel free. You aren't going to be please with the results, since you apparently _want_ me to turn out mafia.



Did you just edit that in?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I obviously can't do it. But I'd prefer you dead  I don't know why.



Excuse me? There are only two reasons why you would want me dead, A) You are jealous I am contributing more to town's success or B) you are jealous of me being a better player than you


and yes I did.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Shitstorm incoming.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm well I guess you could also kill me and I'd show up town, but yes I do believe I derped and placed suspicion on me lol


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Excuse me? There are only two reasons why you would want me dead, A) You are jealous I am contributing more to town's success or B) you are jealous of me being a better player than you
> 
> 
> and yes I did.



A) You can't edit.

B) You aren't better than me 

C) I'm not even trying to actively scumhunt. This phase is pretty much at an end. I stopped trying yesterday.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> And where is the day vig?



In b4 you silenced him.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Hm... is it possible you possess an Innocent ability?
> 
> 
> @Shin~ Yes, he was on my list. Its funny, as soon as I accuse him, he starts posted. lol





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Okay, feel free. You aren't going to be please with the results, since you apparently _want_ me to turn out mafia.





Fireworks said:


> Did you just edit that in?





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Excuse me? There are only two reasons why you would want me dead, A) You are jealous I am contributing more to town's success or B) you are jealous of me being a better player than you
> 
> 
> and yes I did.



Breaking the rules. You did it twice


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> A) You can't edit.
> 
> B) You aren't better than me
> 
> C) I'm not even trying to actively scumhunt. This phase is pretty much at an end. I stopped trying yesterday.



A) Shit! I forgot again, but its not like I went back an hour later and edited, I edited in a second after. Sorry Friday, I promise I will stop!!!!!

B) No, but that was the only thing I though you could possibly want me mafia for. 

C) Fair enough.



Fireworks said:


> Breaking the rules. You did it twice



I know I keep forgeting about that rule!


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen you are modblocked for the night phase.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Modblocked? Meaning I cannot use my ability? Alright, fair enough.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

A) Hiruzen 

B) I just feel like you're a threat. Town or Mafia. You could be mafia and of course against us, or you could make a horrible mistake as Town. We aren't safe either way. 

C) Lol Hiruzen. Now you're modblocked


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Going back to read but I'll just leave this here for now



>.> said:


> Whatcha gonna do, MG ? Kill me when I have a bombrole again ? Remember how that worked out ?
> *Karma is a bitch, MG. Unfortunaly, for you, women in general don't like you, Karma is no exception to that rule.
> 
> *


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 23, 2011)

lol i forgot to subscribe to this thread sorry


*[vote lynch hiruzen sarutobi]*


he's mafia scum


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> A) Hiruzen
> 
> B) I just feel like you're a threat. Town or Mafia. You could be mafia and of course against us, or you could make a horrible mistake as Town. We aren't safe either way.
> 
> C) Lol Hiruzen. Now you're modblocked



Alright, I am putting all cards down on the table. Why the hell are you so against me? Not only did you push to get me modblocked, but now you are suggesting that I would make a horrible mistake and doom town. You have no proof that I would do that, nor do you have an evidence that I am Mafia. And now by spueing the crap that you are spueing, people are going to be wasting kills/investigations on me, only to find that I am town and true to my side. But you know what, go ahead Fireworks. Go doom town by killing me while they could be killing, oh you know, M-A-F-I-A! And with this stupid mistake, yes, I have become a better mafia player than you. Even my feat of killing town as vigilante doesn't compare to this! Way to go Fireworks, if anything we should be killing you!


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

and lol at Azn for voting for me because I accused you of mafia. Obvious mafia is obvious.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Alright, I am putting all cards down on the table. Why the hell are you so against me? Not only did you push to get me modblocked, but now you are suggesting that I would make a horrible mistake and doom town. You have no proof that I would do that, nor do you have an evidence that I am Mafia. And now by spueing the crap that you are spueing, people are going to be wasting kills/investigations on me, only to find that I am town and true to my side. But you know what, go ahead Fireworks. Go doom town by killing me while they could be killing, oh you know, M-A-F-I-A! And with this stupid mistake, yes, I have become a better mafia player than you. Even my feat of killing town as vigilante doesn't compare to this! Way to go Fireworks, if anything we should be killing you!



           .


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

And that is all you can say? Wow.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Successful troll is successful.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And that is all you can say? Wow.



At least I got a good laugh .


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

The last thing we need right now is town trolling one another.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Interesting Azn. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought it was obvious. I accused her, so she wants to lynch me.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep. That makes so much sense. You have been active all day, yet you decide to investigate me. And if you were REALLY an investigator, you would have gotten a different result. While it would be pointless for me to vote Azn, don't think I won't lynch you tomorrow.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 23, 2011)

Thread moves faster than I can follow.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 23, 2011)

I feel very comfortable in this Shota lynch.
*[Vote lynch Shota]*

  To make up for my late entrance in this thread (which this very post itself contributed), I?m presenting my usual suspect list. *The Cop should investigate at least 1 of these 3.
*   They are Thedyingbreed, NeoKurama and Jiraiya the Gallant.
There are others such as Shin (early wagon jumping), G. Hawke (general unproductive posts), Stunna (calling of town role reveal albeit that of a jester) and Bioness (reluctance in joining Shota wagon) that caught my eye but I?ll keep my eye on more of their posts in coming phases.

And Mystic Srende slipped, I believe. Target her with action that show up in write-ups (check with mod before that).



> Here is someone who is posting the bare minimum and trying to get his votes in. He jumped onto Jess wagon without much reasoning while shifting blame onto Awesome. Then when Awesome was shown to be baiting, he voted no lynch and did not show up again at all. I read Tdb as a scum who wanted to a wagon to get his votes in but when that wagon was discredited he no lynched to avoid looking suspicious. But this very behavior makes me suspect him.
> 
> 
> Thdyingbreed said:
> ...





> NeoKurama has been trying to fly under radar. He has been posting enough to avoid being among the lowest posters but his posts are what I call ?unproductive?. I feel he is scum trying to blend in.
> 
> 
> NeoKurama said:
> ...





> J t G seems very eager to lynch Mexican God Lvl 2. Understanble how he feels from his Zelda game as he states. But he has repeated this at various points in this day phase at different hours.
> 
> 
> Jiraiya the Gallant said:
> ...


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh ho? Things heat up. I thought the fire was dying down but here comes Azn to revive the controversy. :ho

Wasn't really a good idea to reveal now though.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

No, I was upset because you were going "I WAS THE ONE THAT KILLED A MAFIA. KISS MY FEET!"


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 23, 2011)

lol you cant lynch me, you can only vote.

i didnt even know this thread existed yet cuz i had forgotten to subscribe, and so what if i dont want to be active? that doesnt mean im scum. i just went to the player list, picked out your name[lol was shocked you where playing] and then asked for you to be investigated and you where guilty.

that's all there is to it. 

and i never said i was active all day, did i? O:


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> No, I was upset because you were going "I WAS THE ONE THAT KILLED A MAFIA. KISS MY FEET!"



Because you should 

Now you will join your scum buddy in death


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Not true, you posted once before this. LIER!

You are so lieing right now Azn. You posted once before this, so you cannot say you didn't know about this game.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

Sito and Law, if im just "there" what should i be doing, im obviously town trying to help, so i dont see why you are just saying im there not helping town 



Fireworks said:


> And where is the day vig?


The day vig allowed for you to do what you did earlier in the phase, and released 4 smash balls


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

- Azn is full of shit
- JtG is just spiting
- Still think Shin is sus (sorry, bro )

Aside, from that, I finished catching up 5 pages and my confidence in this lynch has gone from 80% sure, dropped to 50%, and am now almost 100% sure Shota is mafia. His behavior in the last few pages convinced me.

If he isn't scum then  welp


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you Cubey for now buying Azn's shitt


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruzen, don't edit to correctly spell "now"


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm well I'm stuck, I don't think I can save my ass without hinting and if I hint my ass might then be in further trouble lol


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Going back to read but I'll just leave this here for now





Why did you have to bring that up again... >.>


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Darn, I meant to spell "not".


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol I didn't even see that.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

I just had to lol at it


----------



## Sarun (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> - Azn is full of shit
> - JtG is just spiting
> - Still think Shin is sus (sorry, bro )
> 
> ...


There is no one other than him who is consistently as scummy in this day phase from all the posts I have read (and I read every single one of them). I am very confident in this lynch.

The very fact that he refuse to role reveal shows that he is an inexperienced scum who is caught out. The usual I won't reveal under any circumstance even when town mantra is usually held by more experienced players such as grahf who have crafted their own style of play.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

The part I lol at is that she claims she didn't know this thread existed, yet she posted in it.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> There is no one other than him who is consistently as scummy in this day phase from all the posts I have read (and I read every single one of them). I am very confident in this lynch.
> 
> The very fact that he refuse to role reveal shows that he is an inexperienced scum who is caught out. The usual I won't reveal under any circumstance even when town mantra is usually held by more experienced players such as grahf who have crafted their own style of play.



I am positive he is mafia as well. His tells were all over the place. No need to convince me, I created this bandwagon 

But yeah, I agree with all of your points and then some. Good job pointing out Bioness as well btw, I completely missed him.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> - Azn is full of shit
> - JtG is just spiting
> - Still think Shin is sus (sorry, bro )
> 
> ...



Agreed on Azn to an extent. She may be derping revealing this early.

Disagreed on JtG. He came into the phase and jumped on a wagon and tried to go with the flow. When I called him out on not using his instincts like he did before he then resorted to the MG hunt. I thinks he's mafia. Had I not said anything he wouldn't do the whole kill MG thing. It's very easy to act like that with MG because nobody will usually question you for being out to get him. Kinda like ''Because Cubey''.

Noooooo!  That guy is a good dude and actually needs doctor protection because it will cascade. Trust me


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

sarun and shin are suspicious of me I see. I am town.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

anyone remember that game where Azn was allowed to make a statement every day phase and she wrote "Go lord sphyer. btw I AM NOT AZN" lol


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Agreed on Azn to an extent. She may be derping revealing this early.
> 
> Disagreed on JtG. He came into the phase and jumped on a wagon and tried to go with the flow. When I called him out on not using his instincts like he did before he then resorted to the MG hunt. I thinks he's mafia. Had I not said anything he wouldn't do the whole kill MG thing. It's very easy to act like that with MG because nobody will usually question you for being out to get him. Kinda like ''Because Cubey''.
> 
> Noooooo!  That guy is a good dude and actually needs doctor protection because it will cascade. Trust me



I see your point  Gonna go back and reread it then. Retroactively looking at events makes things so much clearer 

Yes, I'm sure


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Someone investigate Hiruzen.
> 
> And where is the day vig?


 


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I have no problem against an investigation but may I ask on what grounds?


 


Fireworks said:


> I just want you investigated.


 


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Okay, feel free. You aren't going to be please with the results, since you apparently _want_ me to turn out mafia.


 


Fireworks said:


> I obviously can't do it. But I'd prefer you dead  I don't know why.


 


Fireworks said:


> Did you just edit that in?


 


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Excuse me? There are only two reasons why you would want me dead, A) You are jealous I am contributing more to town's success or B) you are jealous of me being a better player than you
> 
> 
> and yes I did.


 


Fireworks said:


> A) You can't edit.
> 
> B) You aren't better than me
> 
> C) I'm not even trying to actively scumhunt. This phase is pretty much at an end. I stopped trying yesterday.


 


Fireworks said:


> Breaking the rules. You did it twice


 


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> A) Shit! I forgot again, but its not like I went back an hour later and edited, I edited in a second after. Sorry Friday, I promise I will stop!!!!!
> 
> B) No, but that was the only thing I though you could possibly want me mafia for.
> 
> ...


 


Friday said:


> Hiruzen you are modblocked for the night phase.


 


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Modblocked? Meaning I cannot use my ability? Alright, fair enough.


 


Fireworks said:


> A) Hiruzen
> 
> B) I just feel like you're a threat. Town or Mafia. You could be mafia and of course against us, or you could make a horrible mistake as Town. We aren't safe either way.
> 
> C) Lol Hiruzen. Now you're modblocked


 


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Alright, I am putting all cards down on the table. Why the hell are you so against me? Not only did you push to get me modblocked, but now you are suggesting that I would make a horrible mistake and doom town. You have no proof that I would do that, nor do you have an evidence that I am Mafia. And now by spueing the crap that you are spueing, people are going to be wasting kills/investigations on me, only to find that I am town and true to my side. But you know what, go ahead Fireworks. Go doom town by killing me while they could be killing, oh you know, M-A-F-I-A! And with this stupid mistake, yes, I have become a better mafia player than you. Even my feat of killing town as vigilante doesn't compare to this! Way to go Fireworks, if anything we should be killing you!


 


Fireworks said:


> .


 


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And that is all you can say? Wow.


 


Stunna said:


> Successful troll is successful.


 


Fireworks said:


> At least I got a good laugh .


 


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> The last thing we need right now is town trolling one another.


 This makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm fairly sure NeoKurama is scum. He's number one on my suspect list now. Him and J t G are both great targets to kill after we lynch Shota.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad you could be entertained, at towns expense


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

No town will target you Hiruzen 

I'm not even getting a small mafia vibe off you.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

FW you missed my posts on the last page


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> No town will target you Hiruzen
> 
> I'm not even getting a small mafia vibe off you.



Good. Now how can I protect myself from mafia?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you really have to quote the entire thing?  
The event's not even old enough to reminisce, it happened on the last page.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> FW you missed my posts on the last page


What posts?



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Good. Now how can I protect myself from mafia?



You won't


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Mafia won't kill you unless they absolutely have to. On the off chance you have a killing role, they *will* keep you alive. You are the ultimate towner as a vig, so it's actually not a bad idea for you to leave your role ambiguous for while.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Did you really have to quote the entire thing?
> The event's not even old enough to reminisce, it happened on the last page.



Still wanted Hiruzen to see it .


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

FW, I'm not sure if you quoted the exact convo, or just some bits to reinforce your point. Can you confirm that?


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> What posts?


I answered your question from earlier bro


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> FW, I'm not sure if you quoted the exact convo, or just some bits to reinforce your point. Can you confirm that?



It doesn't have anything to do with anything. Just posting to post really.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

FW, I see it everytime I close my eyes. Lol


And Awesome, I guess you are right. I am also roleblocked for tonight so I cannot do crap to anyone.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> I answered your question from earlier bro



Oh yeah. Lol forgot kind of. Thanks. But isn't Link a vig too?


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Nevermind lol, Link is back up


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with anything. Just posting to post really.



How is that supposed to help. Didn't Friday say to stfu if you're not being productive?


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh well, fuck that anyway. The phase is ending whether we post or not.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

@Sarun

Brah, let JTG be JTG, hes a noob  Makes it seem no one has made worst mistakes than me. When clearly there have been others who have done so.

 Let him be butthurt.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2011)

Right, but at this point all people are doing is taking advantage of a section that gives postcount, and Friday has asked that we refrain from spamming just for the sake of it in the interest of the thread or future variants of it not being shut down.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't want my mafias to decrease


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> I don't want my mafias to decrease



Alright, so shut up then. '

On topic after this post 

Also, mafia games should decrease by a lot.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

am i the only one not sure of this lynch?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 23, 2011)

Sick Kirby on my ass, should prove I'm town lol


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

I know for a fact that the past 18 pages have been spam. I say people should go and screencap evidence they want to archive and then we get a mod to delete the pages.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm fairly sure NeoKurama is scum. He's number one on my suspect list now. Him and J t G are both great targets to kill after we lynch Shota.


Pikachu should roleblock one of them the very least this night phase. And roles that can randomize should target one of these two too.


Law said:


> Right, but at this point all people are doing is taking advantage of a section that gives postcount, and Friday has asked that we refrain from spamming just for the sake of it in the interest of the thread or future variants of it not being shut down.


Best way to deal with this is what LB is doing. Penalty for infractions.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> How is that supposed to help. Didn't Friday say to stfu if you're not being productive?



Idk. The phase is almost over anyways.

Friday is my homie.

Well since none of us are being productive, let's shut up all together k? . That sounds good.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

That is counterproductive, as spam and evidence intertwine often.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

We should at least compile a list of people to be investigated.

Law
Shin
Hiruzen.

They are the only three that come to mind. JtG isn't mafia. I can assure you all of that. It could be likely he's town or an independent.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys are gay, this is so gay.

Friday, end day phase already brah


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> We should at least compile a list of people to be investigated.
> 
> Law
> Shin
> ...


Having u guys play in the same game is such a horrible fucking idea


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh MG.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

Sito should be investigated aswell


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Having u guys play in the same game is such a horrible fucking idea



No. I don't need to do anything you might suspect. I know him well enough to know what role he probably has. And since I know him better than you all, it's not hard for me to read him.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Oh MG.



You guys know it all to well dont u?

 fuck man. Both of you guys.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

The phase is still going?


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> The phase is still going?



Prolonged due to Friday being a cool guy about some people being late, and his "something to deal with" or something.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyway, I believe Azn is town, but a derp. Though Tribulation should be looked at.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Herp derp. More posts for me, I guess.


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry guys, on my way home. 



NeoKurama said:


> Herp derp. More posts for me, I guess.



Herp derp you're getting lynched.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Not sure about Law, but I think he might be town.

Look at Sito.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

What? Isn't Shota in the lead?


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> Sorry guys, on my way home.
> 
> 
> 
> Herp derp you're getting lynched.




I swear to god this was my reaction.

Also, ams shutting up for the phase.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> We should at least compile a list of people to be investigated.
> 
> Law
> Shin
> ...



I get town read on all three but anythings possible. But go ahead, investigation's a waste on me though. I'm clearly town.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

All of those 3 in FW's Post are surely town.

Cop, investigate the people in Shins list  better scum hunter.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> Herp derp you're getting lynched.


Where is evidence you have on me?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks. There is no way JtG is less sus than me. 

What you know is not the same as what we know. You can't prove he is town.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Where is evidence you have on me?



It's about his request not to post pointless shit to avoid the thread being shut down... And Friday's been pretty strict about modblocking so far.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Fireworks. There is no way JtG is less sus than me.
> 
> What you know is not the same as what we know. You can't prove he is town.



*cough* unless they share info at their place *cough*


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

I am town. You can ask my bro.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> It's about his request not to post pointless shit to avoid the thread being shut down... And Friday's been pretty strict about modblocking so far.



Oh, ok.  
10char


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> All of those 3 in FW's Post are surely town.
> 
> Cop, investigate the people in Shins list  better scum hunter.



Holy shit. MG is actually right?


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

I won't lie, I agree that the 3 people on FW's list are all pretty good scumhunters and likely townies.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Holy shit. MG is actually right?


Holy shit post count +1?

Also, its quite clear that FW is being blinded by love. 

Dont make me embarrass u brah


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks, that suspicion list is actually next to giogio level worthy. While I do believe Law to be a townie, he should be investigated because he's a great player and can easily disguise himself as town. It could be dangerous to keep him around without being confirmed, however I do believe him to be a townie for the time being.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

inb4 edit to fix code


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

platinum
chiba
nois

go for these 3


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Not sure about Law, but I think he might be town.
> 
> Look at Sito.


Since Sito is not whoring attention like she normally does? Meh.


Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I get town read on all three but anythings possible. But go ahead, investigation's a waste on me though. I'm clearly town.


I'm not in charge of investigations son. But I told Friday my goal in this game was to town lol. Ask him.


Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> All of those 3 in FW's Post are surely town.
> 
> Cop, investigate the people in Shins list  better scum hunter.


They're mafia. I swears 


Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *You can't prove he is town*.


You want to bet? 


Cubey said:


> I won't lie, I agree that the 3 people on FW's list are all pretty good scumhunters and likely townies.



Mafia I tell you .


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> inb4 edit to fix code



stop  that


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

wtf. Are we allowed to delete messages?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

It was a flaming post


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

That's violation, ain't it?


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

lol MG 



Awesome said:


> Fireworks, that suspicion list is actually next to giogio level worthy. While I do believe Law to be a townie, he should be investigated because he's a great player and can easily disguise himself as town. It could be dangerous to keep him around without being confirmed, however I do believe him to be a townie for the time being.



I believe Law actually is confirmed to some extent.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Fireworks, that suspicion list is actually next to giogio level worthy. While I do believe Law to be a townie, he should be investigated because he's a great player and can easily disguise himself as town. It could be dangerous to keep him around without being confirmed, however I do believe him to be a townie for the time being.



Actually if you've noticed, I always find Shin suspicious. No matter what. So there really is no need to pay attention to his name

Hiruzen. No need to pay attention. That's just me baiting 

And Law is the only serious one because he's good and I'm wary.

Come on now Awesome, you should have seen through that. I guess I overestimated you


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> stop  that



Fine, I'll only do it if they're editing something suspect.


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican god lvl 2 you are modblOcked for the night phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Fine, I'll only do it if they're editing something suspect.



everything is suspect if edited


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> You want to bet?



Be careful. I'm now beginning to feel that JtG is certainly town but I've read every single post in this game and I can't see how you can be so certain with information from the thread. I hope this is plain bias and nothing more.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> Mexican god lvl 2 you are modblOcked for the night phase.



Good, thats what I wanted anyways brah.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Be careful. I'm now beginning to feel that JtG is certainly town but I've read every single post in this game and I can't see how you can be so certain with information from the thread. I hope this is plain bias and nothing more.



Actually you're right I am being bias. I have no clue . I just don't want him lynched or investigated.

Anyway, this game is pretty laid back. I can revert to my old ways here .


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Be careful. I'm now beginning to feel that JtG is certainly town but I've read every single post in this game and I can't see how you can be so certain with information from the thread. I hope this is plain bias and nothing more.



I even hinted like 2 pages ago.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Good, thats what I wanted anyways brah.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

It's only laid back cause' it's day one I reckon. Which I think ended seventeen minutes ago.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 23, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> This is so funny,
> Are you trying to fish reactions?
> 
> Your info must be really twisted
> ...


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Actually if you've noticed, I always find Shin suspicious. No matter what. So there really is no need to pay attention to his name
> 
> Hiruzen. No need to pay attention. That's just me baiting
> 
> ...



Really now don't back out of your suspicions. You're saying you almost wasted a cop investigation for gimmicks? We know if any of those names flipped mafia you'd be the first person saying ''I suspected him first''.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

bait everyone
wait for the flip
claim prior knowledge
??????
profit


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Really now don't back out of your suspicions. You're saying you almost wasted a cop investigation for gimmicks? We know if any of those names flipped mafia you'd be the first person saying ''I suspected him first''.



Oh mhmm you caught that huh? 

I wouldn't say I backed out. I just put them to the side for now.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> bait everyone
> wait for the flip
> claim prior knowledge
> ??????
> profit



You and LB are both retarded. FFS smh


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> You and LB are both retarded. FFS smh



i dont even get what lb has to do with this


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

The irony in that post.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder who I should silence next phase? 

I feel like trolling . Maybe Hiruzen


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

silence mg


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Awww, this thread.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

I forgot about the cool down. Third phase.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i dont even get what lb has to do with this


She does the same stupid shit.

F this thread im out of here.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

can someone please kill him?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> She does the same stupid shit.
> 
> F this thread im out of here.



i take it posts like that just go over your head


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

Incoming day actions.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i take it posts like that just go over your head


You take it right.

This phase has gone on too long. Im back.


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Friday said:


> Incoming day actions.



I hope whoever did this action targeted me.


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you home Friday? Shouldn't the phase be over too?


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Are you home Friday? Shouldn't the phase be over too?



Incoming Day Actions apparently.


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

*Crazy Night*



*Crazy Hand* has activated his Final Smash, *[Laser Circus]*

All targets for night actions will be randomized.​


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

Now I'm ending the phase.. a lot of people who had day actions chose not to submit them, for whatever reason -shrugs-


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2011)

Awww shit


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

All according to plan.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

Did Mario use his final smash? Because Friday said NeoKurama was getting lynched when Shota is obviously in the lead.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

I actually prefer NeoKurama getting lynched actually. I'm fairly certain he's scum.


----------



## Nois (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Did Mario use his final smash? Because Friday said NeoKurama was getting lynched when Shota is obviously in the lead.



I think he was refering to the fact Neo was spamming too much.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I actually prefer NeoKurama getting lynched actually. I'm fairly certain he's scum.





NeoKurama said:


> All according to plan.



I'm starting to agree with that, Awesome...


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

He's easily been the scummiest person the whole game in my opinion. Maybe Mario actually took my advice. I don't see why Friday would say he is getting lynched otherwise.


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

*On Thin Ice With a
Rope Around Our Necks*



I warned you about the lynch, bro. I warned you.

*Ridley* attempts to use *[Howl of a Pterodactyl]* to randomize the lynch votes, but it fails. *Mario* has activated his Final Smash, *[Decide]*. Was it a good decision?

*Ice Climbers* *[NeoKurama]* has been lynched, based on Mario's decision.

*Night Phase 1 NOW BEGINS!

SEND IN NIGHT ACTIONS IF YOU HAVE ANY.

NO MORE POSTING!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

*The following people have been modblocked:*

Rafaella
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Mexican God Lvl 2

*People who have asked for a replacement:*
Cromer

Also, *Tsukishima has converted a target*. It's a day action that slipped because I was bombarded with a bunch of PMs but I noted it very early.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll stop taking night actions at 5:30pm, and start the phase around 6. EST time. I'll send out a PM notice when I wake up.

*Cromer has been replaced by SoulTaker*

After the 2nd night phase, no more replacements will be searched for. If you can't play, you will be modkilled.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Day Phase will begin at 3PM EST. Opening it at that time because it's the time I get home from work so I can end the day phase appropriately.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*Swallowing Pokeballs*



*Kirby* opens his mouth wide, hoping to swallow something good. *Pokemon Trainer* was his closest target!

*Kirby* has copied *Pokemon Trainer's* *[Random Pokeball Go!]* ability! 

------------------------------------------

*Tsukishima, The Popular Guy*



*Tsukishima* has made yet another friend. This one, recognizes him from the original game. "I remember when we fought so often! You were such a good player," the original brawler says.

*Tsukishima* has made *[????]* his friend. Because *[????]* is an Original Brawler, *Tsukishima* gains the *[Court of the Originals]* ability.

*Do Not Post Yet!*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sheik Killed The Dinosaurs*



Sheik felt envious about Mario's ride. "I wish I had a ride like that," she said. One night she saw something lurking in the shadows, and thought it was an enemy. With haste, she attacked it.

*Sheik* has killed *Yoshi [Magnet]*.

*Mario* attempted to find *Peach*, but alas, she was in another castle.

*DO NOT POST YET!!!*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*A Big Bad Ganondorf and Failed Attempts*.



*Ganondorf* was just roaming through the town at night, looking for wandering kids to kill, when he stumbles on *Ness*. *Ness* takes a battle stance as *Ganondorf* attempts to use his Warlock Punch on him, but *Ness*' *[PK Flash]* redirects the attack.

*Ganondorf* attempts to kill *Ness*, but ends up killing *Solid Snake* [G. Hawke] instead.

On the other side of town, *Tabuu* and his army are failing left and right.

*Tabuu* attempts to faction kill *[????]*, but fails. *Rayquaza *attempts to use *[Hyper Beam]* on *[????]*, but fails.

*DO NOT POST YET!!! LAST UPDATE COMING!
*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*Pikmin Protection Succeeds*



*Master Hand* attempted to splatter a little monkey, but ended up killing one of *Captain Olimar's* valiant Pikmin instead.

*Master Hand* attemped to kill *Diddy Kong*, but a Pikmin protected him.

-----------------------



The Smash Ball is released for another day. The brawlers, all fighting amongst each other, stop and stare at this magnificent creation.* Ike* approaches the ball and smashes it in half.

*[Great Aether]* - At the cost of being completely vulnerable for the day phase and night, Ike can use Great Aether to kill two targets. Great Aether does not go through any type of reflective defensives, but it does go through doctor protection, and any type of bulletproof protection, and Lucas' PK Freeze.

*Day Phase BEGINS!*​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice to see mafias fail too.

SMH at Ganondorf searching the streets for little boys.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 24, 2011)

inb4 i'm day killed
*[vote lynch sito]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Not too bad of a night. Now no attacks are randomized so that's good.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

lol @ three people posting during the night phase.

And whoever was head-hunting ane is now suspect.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> inb4 i'm day killed
> *[vote lynch sito]*



I thought you couldn't use 'lynch' for the rest of the game.


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Not too bad of a night. Now *no attacks are randomized so that's good.*



What?[10char]


----------



## Bioness (Jul 24, 2011)

The night phase could of been a lot worse, curious as to why so many actions failed


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Day action incoming.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> What?[10char]



In the last night phase all the attacks were randomized because of a smash ball or something. Can't remember exactly.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> What?[10char]



He's relieved that the "Random Night" is over.

Which, at the very least, hints that he's worried about something he was doing last night. Which shortens the list of who he could be.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol @ three people posting during the night phase.
> 
> And whoever was head-hunting ane is now suspect.



I think those people were Shin, Cubey, Awesome, and Law.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> What?[10char]



Ridley or someone randomized the actions for the night I thought. Or was that votes?


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> He's relieved that the "Random Night" is over.
> 
> Which, at the very least, hints that he's worried about something he was doing last night. Which shortens the list of who he could be.



That's the way I got it. But meh, makes sense.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> He's relieved that the "Random Night" is over.
> 
> Which, at the very least, hints that he's worried about something he was doing last night. Which shortens the list of who he could be.



I'm relieved because the attacks on town wasn't intentional. Like the sheik killing yoshi. I can use my ability whenever but it's too valuable to be wasted without a confirmed mafia.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I think those people were Shin, Cubey, Awesome, and Law.



Your brain is fried, I was the one who kept asking ane to come back and defend herself, because I was worried she really was just too new to know her mis-step.

Her actions were suspicious. Don't just conveniently forget that.

Ridley tried to randomize votes, Crazy Hand used his Final Smash to randomize all night actions.

Is it "cool" not to read the thread or something?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I think those people were Shin, Cubey, Awesome, and Law.



There were more than that as ane was the number one on the lynch list for a good minute. Someone's mad that he didn't hang. 

*Friday, do you have a list of the people that voted for ane?*


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

Im glad we didnt lose too much


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*Taboo!*



Execute, gibbet, hang, hoist , noose, scrag, send to the gallows, string up, but not *lynch*.

*R.O.B.* (Rafaella) has been destroyed because it said the word "lynch."

R.O.B. had a Pikmin protecting it.​


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Wait, what? We can't say the 'L' word now? Crud.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

@Stunna, look for my vote counts around the 700 posts.. that the last time I did em. Because of Mario's final smash, making a new post count was useless.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> Im glad we didnt lose too much



This is true. Sure, sad for Magnet...but really, compared to the massacre that could have been, we almost had nothing happen. Chuckled when I saw Tabuu fail and then fail. At least we know Captain Olimar is awesome.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wait, what? We can't say the 'L' word now? Crud.



You would know if you couldn't say whatever word. I'll pm you if you get Taboo'd.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 24, 2011)

She knew she would get killed why did she say it


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Raf must have thought it was only for one day.

That Taboo is hax.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

So we _can_ say the 'L' word? I just want to be positive so as not to get screwed over.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

I never even voted for ane, let alone found her suspicious. 

You sure you're thinking right, Fireworks?


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

I forgot to add that R.O.B. had a Pikmin.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

lol, some people still don't understand that there's such a thing as a suspicious townie. Ane initially failed to defend herself well enough, that's all there is to it. 
No conspiracy here but do whats thou wilt.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> 1.Chiba -> ane
> 2.Cubey -> Fireworks -> ane -> Shota -> Rafaella -> ane
> 3.G. Hawke -> ane
> 4.Il Diavolo -> ane
> ...


Here are the people who voted to hang ane at the gallows.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

@Bioness, honestly...given his role, if he couldn't place a vote any longer - he probably isn't too heart-broken that he's dead. Total morale-breaker for the R.O.B

@Awesome, Of that list, only Cubey went for her hard. He even said himself: "Law was the first vote, and provided a reason, so he seems innocent. ane's vote was just scummy, piling on top of his like that." Fireworks thinks that because people know he's Jigglypuff and town, that they're not going to call him on the same BS he's been spewing the entire game. Especially when he says things like "I think I'm just going to have fun and troll this game". Not a direct quote, off my balls.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

There may be an updated list, but that's the one Friday recommended I refer to around post #700.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 24, 2011)

No, we can say the word lynch. Only Raf couldn't, because apparently Tabuu had used his Taboo technique on her, which made the word "lynch" taboo to her. I thought this was obvious.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 24, 2011)

I can finally post!

So, who's confirmed town, and who seems most suspicious? 

If possible, can someone tell me which people have posted the least yet are NOT in danger of modkills?

Lastly, is Friday himself a player in this game?


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I think those people were Shin, Cubey, Awesome, and Law.



lolwut I turned the entire wagon around and Mario refused to kill Shota.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

No, I'm not a player in the game.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> No, we can say the word lynch. Only Raf couldn't, because apparently Tabuu had used his Taboo technique on her, which made the word "lynch" taboo to her. I thought this was obvious.


Sorry, noob here.


Baroxio said:


> I can finally post!
> 
> So, who's confirmed town, and who seems most suspicious?
> 
> ...


ane is confirmed as Ness and an attack was made on his life last night, but it failed. I believe the assailant is someone in the list I posted above.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 24, 2011)

You can vote for a person and not say the word lynch

*[Vote kill SoAndSo]*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Here are the people who voted to hang ane at the gallows.



To be honest, your zealous drive to shed suspicion on people that isn't there, simply because they had a vote on an innocent person before she role-claimed makes you look more suspicious to a Townie than anyone on that list.

You and Fireworks are doing the same thing, except I know he's just a slow Townie. You, on the other hand, seem to be all too comfortable with the information you're attempting to ignite. The problem is, Stunna, there are actual intelligent players in this game who know that those votes weren't suspicious, and that ane really was looking like scum before she came back.

Your play won't work. And the imagery you're trying to convey..."gallows" "assailant" "attempt on ane's life" etc. is over-dramatized. You're trying too hard to make something look evil when most people can tell it wasn't anything like that. Only scum or bad Townie would do that.

*[Vote Lynch Stunna]*

So which one are you?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sorry, noob here.
> 
> ane is confirmed as Ness and an attack was made on his life last night, but it failed. I believe the assailant is someone in the list I posted above.



Really? Despite the fact that all actions were randomised?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

Only Rafaella couldn't say lynch.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> You can vote for a person and not say the word lynch
> 
> *[Vote kill SoAndSo]*



Nope. You can't.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Ugh, guys. I'm just stating the obvious because you guys are going to derp and making the vote count annoying.

R.O.B. was the only one who couldn't say the word lynch. I notified Rafaella that he couldn't say the word. Everyone else can say it, unless I say that Tabuu said you CANT!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Really? Despite the fact that all actions were randomised?



In his attempt to herd people, he slipped up. His mistake is thinking that everyone who is an active, and aggressive player during the day is scum. When in fact, we're the Town's best assets, doing all the hunting.

We put votes on people who appear scum to see what they will do. When they don't defend themselves, the answer becomes clearer. When they defend themselves well, like Jessica did to Awesome's fake-claim, then the voters back off - their job having been done.



Law said:


> *[Vote Lynch Stunna]*
> 
> So which one are you?



Most likely, the only mafia votes of the day yesterday were for 1-shots to avoid notice, and for Shota when it was clear the wagon took off. Now THAT wagon was too fast to be innocent.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Taboo!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to redo this because I completely fudged. Incoming day action.. it's pretty much the same, except one thing.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*Taboo!*



Execute, gibbet, hang, hoist , noose, scrag, send to the gallows, string up, but not *lynch*.

*R.O.B.* (Rafaella) has been destroyed because it said the word "lynch."

*R.O.B.* had a Pikmin protecting it. R.O.B. was part of *Tsukishima*'s faction.​
I know people are going to ask this, so let me make it clear. Even if you are part of Tsukishima's faction, you can use your actions as if you're part of your old faction. Like if the godfather submits a roleblock, even though the roleblocker is part of Tsukishima's faction, the roleblock still goes through.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> To be honest, your zealous drive to shed suspicion on people that isn't there, simply because they had a vote on an innocent person before she role-claimed makes you look more suspicious to a Townie than anyone on that list.
> 
> You and Fireworks are doing the same thing, except I know he's just a slow Townie. You, on the other hand, seem to be all too comfortable with the information you're attempting to ignite. The problem is, Stunna, there are actual intelligent players in this game who know that those votes weren't suspicious, and that ane really was looking like scum before she came back.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry if my zeal was off-putting, I'm just excited about the game. I haven't played Mafia in awhile and I was compensating for my lack of participation yesterday by trying to more actively do so today. I just wanted to feel like I was helping the town in some way other than making a one liner here or there. Though I can understand your suspicion, it's severely incorrect.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Poor Tsukishima. Stand-up guy, lost his new recruit. Or wait, wasn't R.O.B always his friend?

*[Unvote]*

Aaaand that's how it works.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a feeling I know who Tsukishima is.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

who has the smash ball this phase?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 24, 2011)

Could someone fill me in perhaps?


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Ike does, bruh.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Man, it is difficult to run a game, and play in 4 games at the same time. I do promise to pay attention to this phase though.

Also, *[Vote lynch Shin-zangetsu]*

It's always a good call


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Could someone fill me in perhaps?



We're on a boat. We're on a boat, take a motherfucking look at the motherfucking boat.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 24, 2011)

We're on a boat and
it's goin fast and
I got a nautical themed pashmina afghan


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Sup Hidden, been a while.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 24, 2011)

Yea it has.  Nothing much man, just playing in like 50 mafia games with minimal activity due to constant naps.  How about you?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Man, it is difficult to run a game, and play in 4 games at the same time. I do promise to pay attention to this phase though.
> 
> Also, *[Vote lynch Shin-zangetsu]*
> 
> It's always a good call



For realzies?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

So, since the lynch was shifted to a townie have we chosen to give up on Shota? I really had confidence in his lynch the more the day went on. 

What say thee?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Shota's been replaced by someone else.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Yea it has.  Nothing much man, just playing in like 50 mafia games with minimal activity due to constant naps.  How about you?



Came out of mafia retirement for a while. Been busy teaching newbs how to play, just like old times in the KC.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Shota wasn't replaced, as much as he moaned about it.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

I do agree about Shota, he was the perfect choice. Smfh  at Mario. Who told him to lynch NeoKurama?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

My mistake. The way he was acting though, I wouldn't be surprised if he became inactive.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*

Unless we have a day kill? Captain Falcon please do the honours.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> So, since the lynch was shifted to a townie have we chosen to give up on Shota? I really had confidence in his lynch the more the day went on.
> 
> What say thee?





Cubey said:


> I do agree about Shota, he was the perfect choice. Smfh  at Mario. Who told him to NeoKurama?



Mario is definitely someone who doesn't like NeoKurama or his posts. It was a spite lynch.

And I think that makes Mario someone who doesn't post a whole lot to begin with, because he now has zero voting power for the rest of the game as a result of using the Final Smash. The only pause is perhaps Mario knew Shota was innocent, but I dunno, that seems less likely than "LULZ I WANNA USE MY SMASH!!1"

I'm good with Shota, was just proving a point to Stunna before.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Fuck, I'm tired. Forgot to place a vote in the post.

*[Vote Lynch Stunna]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

Wouldnt it be best if he waited abit longer to use it?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Shota's been replaced by someone else.



That wouldn't make his replacement any less mafia. The role is what concerns me.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 24, 2011)

oh, well, for now

*[Vote Lynch Mexican God Lvl]*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

ane said:


> oh, well, for now
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Mexican God Lvl]*



Always a strong vote.

So ane, you avoided being lynched by fighting for it, and then escaped death via Ganondorf last night. How do you feel? Considering all that, I hope you last til the end now.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Fuck, I'm tired. Forgot to place a vote in the post.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Stunna]*



You voted Stunna, unvoted, and voted him again?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You voted Stunna, unvoted, and voted him again?



FUUUUUUUU

Stunna, stop having a name so close to Shota. 

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*

Legend is going to LOVE that.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

I was also wondering about that, especially after you explained why you voting him.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

It didn't happen. Shh...Look over there.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I'll tentatively throw my vote towards MG as well.

*[Vote Lynch Mexican God Lvl 2]*

I do this on account of the ambiguity of his allegiance.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Always a strong vote.
> 
> So ane, you avoided being lynched by fighting for it, and then escaped death via Ganondorf last night. How do you feel? Considering all that, I hope you last til the end now.



don't know, I might change it later 

and in all honestly I still don't get everything that happens here, sucks being a noob  but yeah, I guess I'm being lucky so far, so crossing my fingers


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

Now would actually be a good time for Shota to reveal considering he didn't get the chance to because he gave up. He can save himself if he actually presents a case, otherwise he's likely getting lynched.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 24, 2011)

I feel better with Mexican God, although I wasn't really convinced of Shota's innocence.

*[Vote Lynch Mexican God Lvl 2]*


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Debating whether to pick up on the Shota lynch or not.


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

ane said:


> don't know, I might change it later
> 
> and in all honestly I still don't get everything that happens here, sucks being a noob  but yeah, I guess I'm being lucky so far, so crossing my fingers



inb4 you're a mafia veteran and a mastermind at that

and the worst thing about shota was his reluctance to do anything.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> inb4 you're a mafia veteran and a mastermind at that



Haha, she could be like me and have been playing on other forums for years. That would be pretty funny.

lol MGlvl2 gonna get lynched for his personality.  I imagine that happens a lot.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

I currently think both Stunna and Shota are excellent lynches. I also think MG is a horrible lynch. If he is mafia, he's the least dangerous mafia player I've ever seen. We should focus on finding the sneaky fucks instead of turning our attention derpward.

*[VOTE LYNCH Shota]*

I am also up for Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I currently think both Stunna and Shota are excellent lynches. I also think MG is a horrible lynch. If he is mafia, he's the least dangerous mafia player I've ever seen. We should focus on finding the sneaky fucks instead of turning our attention derpward.
> 
> I am also up for Stunna.


Really now? I'd love to hear your reasons for suspicion.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> inb4 you're a mafia veteran and a mastermind at that
> 
> and the worst thing about shota was his reluctance to do anything.



damnit, caught 

I don't know, I think Shota just thought it was over so why trying. could be mafia or not, he just seemed to stop playing


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

I still think Shota was is almost certainly mafia. The fact that he didn't reveal until the end sends suspicion through the roof. He got lucky that Mario shifted the lynch. There's no way he wouldn't have eventually revealed if he was town. I don't think we should lose sight of him.
As for Mexican God. What made him suspicious aside from being Mexican God? I'm getting a townish read off him but I may be wrong.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

MG seeming Town doesn't necessarily mean votes for him are bad.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch Shota]*

Might as well push the lynch. The least we can do is force him to reveal.


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

If he's even reading this anymore that is.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Your brain is fried, I was the one who kept asking ane to come back and defend herself, because I was worried she really was just too new to know her mis-step.
> 
> Her actions were suspicious. Don't just conveniently forget that.
> 
> ...


I always read Gramps.

And you did come at her pretty hard. . But when confronted, you went to being innocent.


Awesome said:


> I never even voted for ane, let alone found her suspicious.
> 
> You sure you're thinking right, Fireworks?



I don't know anymore


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> "I think I'm just going to have fun and troll this game". Not a direct quote, off my balls.



 I did say that. But it's true. I'm tired of playing games. I want to start modding again.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> FUUUUUUUU
> 
> Stunna, stop having a name so close to Shota.
> 
> ...


I dont care, im still watching you though


Nois said:


> If he's even reading this anymore that is.



I dont think Shota cares anymore


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> I dont care, im still watching you though



Using my jackal, SMH. I meant cuz I typo'd hard, and I troll you for yours.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Mei Lin needs to be Falcon Punched to oblivion. She's extremely sus.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

i use jackal all the time, yeah i know but thats not important here, if this was the bhc or the mafia fc id call you on on it, im not not gonna micromanage because i want results: ie getting a mafia


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> i use jackal all the time, yeah i know but thats not important here, if this was the bhc or the mafia fc id call you on on it, im not not gonna micromanage because i want results: ie getting a mafia



                     .


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mexican God lvl 2]*

I want to see if Shota will post again. If he doesn't then I let him get modkilled instead. I also think I have a slight idea who Mario could be but not positively sure.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new and one of the replacements. Just thought I'd introduce myself as this is my first time in a Mafia game.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Yo, Cubey, I'm still waiting for an explanation.


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Shota]* his disappointing behaviour made me lose respect to him. If he doesn't want to play, we might as well just kill him.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 24, 2011)

anyway, should go to sleep, will catch up tomorrow


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> *[Vote lynch Shota]* his disappointing behaviour made me lose respect to him. If he doesn't want to play, we might as well just kill him.



I wasn't here for that part but I know Shota from around. What did he do that was so bad?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*

I think my reasons were pretty clear before. There is just something not settling about him with me.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

SoulTaker welcome. 

Who did you replace?


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

The question is should we vote Shota and use the day vig on someone or sick the day vig on shota and use the lynch on someone?


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I wasn't here for that part but I know Shota from around. What did he do that was so bad?



I kinda see him around too, but signing up for a game and then being all "meh whatever, this requires too much thinking for me to bother" was just sad. He didn't make any effort in playing and eventually made everyone angry with him.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> The question is should we vote Shota and use the day vig on someone or sick the day vig on shota and use the lynch on someone?



We lynch Shota. Day vig will kill someone else.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

Thats looking like the best option FW

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> The question is should we vote Shota and use the day vig on someone or sick the day vig on shota and use the lynch on someone?



Falcon will choose what to do, and we will adapt to that decision.

Hey Soultaker, welcome to mafia.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*

He didn't apply a proper defense for himself last phase, and wouldn't role reveal or role hint. I guess it was just dumb luck that Mario decided to save him. Unless he provides a better defense or even role reveals this phase, I'll be keeping my vote as such.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 24, 2011)

Apologies for lack of activity, this went way faster than the other game and I'm trying to get my girl to play werewolf: the forsaken.  Will read up with thoughts by today tho.  EST


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

With Ike's smash we've got three day kills. I suggest Mei Lin be one of them.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

I feel towning


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm still for a Shota lynch but wouldn't it be better to lynch someone else. If Shota did quit then hopefully he'll be modkilled and we can start on someone else now. That seems like the best option to me and if he does post this phase we have enough people following to start it back up again.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

So half of you are voting for Shota out of spite? Your being upset with him is understandable, but he's obviously given up. You might as well leave him to be modkilled and reserve your votes for someone else.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> SoulTaker welcome.
> 
> Who did you replace?



Hey Shin - Zangetsu. Thanks for the welcome.

I think it was some guy named Cromer. It's on the front.



Nois said:


> I kinda see him around too, but signing up for a game and then being all "meh whatever, this requires too much thinking for me to bother" was just sad. He didn't make any effort in playing and eventually made everyone angry with him.



He tends to get like that sometimes but he's a good kid 

It's a shame though because he kind of wasted a spot.



Fireworks said:


> We lynch Shota. Day vig will kill someone else.



Seems like the prudent move.

Edit: Thanks for the welcome Law.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> So half of you are voting for Shota out of spite? Your being upset with him is understandable, but he's obviously given up. You might as well leave him to be modkilled and reserve your votes for someone else.



Votes are changeable. As soon as another better target presents itself or the day vig handles his business I'll change.


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> So half of you are voting for Shota out of spite? Your being upset with him is understandable, but he's obviously given up. You might as well leave him to be modkilled and reserve your votes for someone else.



HE could request a replacement you know. But he seems bent on being killed.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*

Might as well. May switch to Law later


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Might I suggest Tribulation for the Day Vigilante. His activity has been incredibly low, and the only time he posted was to vote, and when I called him out as suspicious, only making himself more suspicious. I think he is trying to fly under the radar.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Votes are changeable. As soon as another better target presents itself or the day vig handles his business I'll change.


Hey, I say vote for MG. His quickness to attack/troll everyone and counter-productive attitude doesn't help the Town. And if he isn't helping, he's hurting. That's why I think he's Mafia.



Nois said:


> HE could request a replacement you know. But he seems bent on being killed.


Well he _hasn't_ requested a replacement. He hasn't done anything. You and I both know that he's fine with being killed, so let's expend our energy on more useful things and allow him to wither away on his own accord.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Might I suggest Tribulation for the Day Vigilante. His activity has been incredibly low, and the only time he posted was to vote, and when I called him out as suspicious, only making himself more suspicious. I think he is trying to fly under the radar.



That is true, in the wwe game he was very active


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Here are Tribulation's 3 Posts:



Tribulation said:


> *[Vote Lynch Shota]*





Tribulation said:


> I have one post because my electricity was wiped out for about 24 hours. -.- Now I'm reading the thread and trying to catch up on fucking 48 pages of crap to figure out what the hell is going on before I hop on what might be a retarded wagon.





Tribulation said:


> Obligatory post, can someone please help fill me in on what's happened so far? Power's been out for the last 24h, and 47 pages is an awful lot to catch up on...



He keeps saying "can someone fill me in" yet he never responds back to anything. Perhaps his mafia buddies already filled him in?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Votes are changeable. As soon as another better target presents itself or the day vig handles his business I'll change.



People don't seem to understand that a vote isn't a damning sentence until Friday ends the phase.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Might I suggest Tribulation for the Day Vigilante. His activity has been incredibly low, and the only time he posted was to vote, and when I called him out as suspicious, only making himself more suspicious. I think he is trying to fly under the radar.





Legend said:


> That is true, in the wwe game he was very active



I don't have a read on Trib yet but because he's inactive he's mafia correct? Was he town in the WWE?


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I don't have a read on Trib yet but because he's inactive he's mafia correct? Was he town in the WWE?



Yeah he was, we were masons


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

I've never seen LB so inactive.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

I never said he was mafia. I said he was suspicious to me and could potentially be "flying under the radar"


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> People don't seem to understand that a vote isn't a damning sentence until Friday ends the phase.



Considering we don't know when/if he's coming back we can focus our attention on other people instead of giving scum a free day to fly under the radar.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Exactly, Jiraiya.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Considering we don't know when/if he's coming back we can focus our attention on other people instead of giving scum a free day to fly under the radar.



I understand that. But what I said is still true. A lot of people here seem almost offended when other, more aggressive players, put votes on people.

A vote is just a method for information-gathering until you've chosen to make your final vote.

People don't notice how important that is until you play a game where they state you can only make one vote per day, and it's permanent. That's a tough game to play. Having played those games, I'm much more comfortable voting as much as I want.


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well he _hasn't_ requested a replacement. He hasn't done anything. You and I both know that he's fine with being killed, so let's expend our energy on more useful things and allow him to wither away on his own accord.



Unless that's his card, and leaving him be is detrimental for town.

I'll wait on that, if I find a better, more plausable suspect then sure, I'll change my vote.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

btw whats the read on mei lin?


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> I understand that. But what I said is still true. A lot of people here seem almost offended when other, more aggressive players, put votes on people.
> 
> A vote is just a method for information-gathering until you've chosen to make your final vote.
> 
> People don't notice how important that is until you play a game where they state you can only make one vote per day, and it's permanent. That's a tough game to play. Having played those games, I'm much more comfortable voting as much as I want.



I'm not offended. I just don't want to waste a phase voting a potential modkill-e

I've never played a game like that. Sounds intense.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Still waiting, Cubey.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Still waiting, Cubey.



You were suspicious for your zealotry of shedding suspicion on as many targets as possible. Doesn't mean you're scum, and Cubey did the exact same thing yesterday.

Fireworks doesn't even have a reason for being suspicious of me besides "Law is a good player, and scares me"...so I wouldn't _expect_ Cubey to have an actual reason.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 24, 2011)

well I just looked through all of the last pages.

A role reveal is unless I mean seriously you'd have killed me anyway.

I just honestly hate being this fucking shape I mean it's like that yugioh card copycat. 

That card sucked and doesn't help anyone but your hatred towards me makes me wanna leave the thread.:/


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay, I am now up to date with the phase.

And stunna, threatening to rage quit doesnt help anyone.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

It's your refusal to even try to survive why everyone either wants you gone or dead. Look, Shota, I've nothing against you; we're cool and all, but unless you reveal who you are and somehow prove it, you're dead my friend.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

DAMN IT.

I'm not Shota!


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> You were suspicious for your zealotry of shedding suspicion on as many targets as possible. Doesn't mean you're scum, and Cubey did the exact same thing yesterday.
> 
> Fireworks doesn't even have a reason for being suspicious of me besides "Law is a good player, and scares me"...so I wouldn't _expect_ Cubey to have an actual reason.



Bring me up again, and you won't be talking anymore this phase


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Fuck. 

Tomato tomahto. Who gives a crap, you know what i mean.

Also, you're not as bad as jiraiya the gallant and jiraiya the gallant


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

lol @ Fireworks. We should all just go around wearing our characters as sets.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It's your refusal to even try to survive why everyone either wants you gone or dead. Look, Shota, I've nothing against you; we're cool and all, but *unless you reveal* who you are and somehow prove it, you're dead my friend.





Shota said:


> well I just looked through all of the last pages.
> 
> A role reveal is unless I mean seriously you'd have killed me anyway.
> 
> ...



Umm...herp?

@Fireworks: That's kinda a cheap-shot. I'm trying to help the Town and hunt mafia, but you'd silence me out of spite? You should be helping the town, rather than trolling and just having fun since you know you won't be lynched.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

I know. I found it very convenient that I had a Jigglypuff avatar already


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't herp me, I didn't know he was giving a hint; I thought that was a figure of speech or something. >.<


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Umm...herp?
> 
> @Fireworks: That's kinda a cheap-shot. I'm trying to help the Town and hunt mafia, but you'd silence me out of spite? You should be helping the town, rather than trolling and just having fun since you know you won't be lynched.



Fine. I promise I'll play seriously starting tomorrow. After I killed Mewtwo, I decided to goof around. But no more of that tomorrow


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Still a couple more pokemon to kill, Jiggles.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Tomato tomahto. Who gives a crap, you know what i mean.
> 
> Also, you're not as bad as *Jiraiya the Gallant *and *JiraiyaTheGallant*


Fixed.


Law said:


> Umm...herp?
> 
> @Fireworks: That's kinda a cheap-shot. I'm trying to help the Town and hunt mafia, but you'd silence me out of spite? You should be helping the town, rather than trolling and just having fun since you know you won't be lynched.



We don't find out the role of people he would silence so it's a shot in the dark everytime. Unless we have two confirmed mafia.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> We don't find out the role of people he would silence so it's a shot in the dark everytime. Unless we have two confirmed mafia.



A shot in the dark? Silencing doesn't help find or hurt mafia...Silencing me would hurt the town, as it gets rid of the most active, aggressive hunter.

If Fireworks wasn't already confirmed innocent, and silenced me - that would make him look scum as fuck.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 24, 2011)

Fun fact: Shota's lying. Let's kill him.

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*Incoming Day ActionS!!!*


----------



## Chibason (Jul 24, 2011)

Shit just got real..


----------



## Bioness (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Still a couple more pokemon to kill, Jiggles.



aren't most of the Pokemon town?


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> A shot in the dark? Silencing doesn't help find or hurt mafia...Silencing me would hurt the town, as it gets rid of the most active, aggressive hunter.
> 
> If Fireworks wasn't already confirmed innocent, and silenced me - that would make him look scum as fuck.



But if he used it on someone else. We wouldn't know if he hit mafia or not. That's what I meant by shot in the dark.

How? Isn't Jigglypuff the only silencer?


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

Rayquaza isnt

I hope the actions are positive


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Shota]*

Counter claim by Belph.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> aren't most of the Pokemon town?



Each mafia had one, IIRC

If Fireworks is going to start playing seriously again tomorrow as he says, then I've got nothing against him.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

I've a question. It's not an attack or insinuation , just a question: Law, if you're our most aggressive hunter, why didn't the Mafia make an attempt on your life?


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've a question. It's not an attack or insinuation , just a question: Law, if you're our most aggressive hunter, why didn't the Mafia make an attempt on your life?



All attacks were randomized last night.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've a question. It's not an attack or insinuation , just a question: Law, if you're our most aggressive hunter, why didn't the Mafia make an attempt on your life?



They probably did.

Read the thread and you'll find answers to your questions. Hint: Final Smashes are shown on the front page action list.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*

Just finished reading through the phase, and he seems to be a good target. hopefully he turns out be Mafia.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm lazy as heck, forgive me for not scanning through some 70 pages.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*Speak No Evil*



*Tabuu* thumbed through a bunch of words in the dictionary. "Aha! This one!" 

*Tabuu* has used *[Taboo]* on a target.

Meanwhile, Master Hand was certainly going to strip someone of their abilties, unlike last phase!

*Master Hand* has maimed *Diddy Kong*.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've a question. It's not an attack or insinuation , just a question: Law, if you're our most aggressive hunter, why didn't the Mafia make an attempt on your life?





Law said:


> They probably did.
> 
> Read the thread and you'll find answers to your questions. Hint: Final Smashes are shown on the front page action list.



Also, thanks for asking - because now they might leave me alone for another night. 

I generally don't live to see day 3 in mafia games, for that exact reason Stunna. Which is why I always say a Townie Bulletproof role is the best role in the game for me.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok I've to go now, hopefully I can start actively participating here now that I'm about to die in SEfia though. And Shota is almost assuredly scum, definitely ought to lynch him.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 24, 2011)

my last mafia game cya people. 

and to be honest no I only came back to die.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

One more action.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've a question. It's not an attack or insinuation , just a question: Law, if you're our most aggressive hunter, why didn't the Mafia make an attempt on your life?



Randomised actions once again. 

You're taking night actions into account on the assumtpion that anyone aimed.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh Shota. 

Don't rage quit because you were found out.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Shota said:


> my last mafia game cya people.
> 
> and to be honest no I only came back to die.



Play again Shota, don't take it to heart.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok, Shota looks good for mafia.

*[Change vote lynch shota]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*Kill The Doctor!*



I heard a joke once: Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed. Says life is harsh and cruel. Says he feels all alone in a threatening world. Doctor says, "Treatment is simple. The great clown Pagliacci is in town tonight. Go see him. That should pick you up." Man bursts into tears. Says, "But doctor... I am Pagliacci." Bad joke. Nobody laughs. Fail snare drum. Curtains. The only cure was some Falcon Punch.

*Captain Falcon* has killed *Dr. Mario* (Tribulations) ​


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn. I guess Trib was innocent after all. smhs


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

+reps to the first person who can tell me where that joke came from .


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> +reps to the first person who can tell me where that joke came from .



Watchmen easy.

Great joke too. A classic.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

Shota, if you reveal you live. It's really that simple.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd vote for myself to be honest I feel retarded for playing. 

rage quitting isn't something I do I just get depressed and stop stuff I haven't been here all day and I only came back because it seems like people like talking about me behind my back I can even quote some.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> +reps to the first person who can tell me where that joke came from .





Law said:


> Watchmen easy.
> 
> Great joke too. A classic.



But give the rep to Buto Renjin instead of me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> +reps to the first person who can tell me where that joke came from .



I know a Watchmen quote when I see it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

I'm Fox just investigated him and the result is guilty, the doctor should protect me.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

I told you to hit Mei Lin. 

Trib gave reasons for his inactivity and it correlated with all his other games.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'd vote for myself to be honest I feel retarded for playing.
> 
> rage quitting isn't something I do *I just get depressed* and stop stuff I haven't been here all day and I only came back because *it seems like people like talking about me behind my back* I can even quote some.



Son,


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*
> 
> I'm Fox just investigated him and the result is guilty, the doctor should protect me.



The doctor just died bro.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Shota, if you reveal you live. It's really that simple.



Have you not been reading? He claimed Polygon. Belphegor thinks he's lying.

And holy shite, Fox outing himself on day 2. Incredible.

This could be a ruse by a fellow member of Shota's alleged mafia though to save him for the second day in a row...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'd vote for myself to be honest I feel retarded for playing.
> 
> rage quitting isn't something I do I just get depressed and stop stuff I haven't been here all day and I only came back because it seems like people like talking about me behind my back I can even quote some.



Stop being so butt hurt either reveal your role or accept the fact that people are going to lynch you. I have reserved my vote till now but you're actions are progressively scummier. You're a good candidate for mafia and I have my eye on people who tried to just let you get mod-killed. It seems like it was a move done to save you if you are in fact mafia.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Gonna take a quick shower. Then going to do a vote count + update phase activity.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Oh Shota.
> 
> Don't rage quit because you were found out.





Law said:


> Play again Shota, don't take it to heart.





Friday said:


> Son,



That was cold friday.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay. That means azn lied just like Cubey assumed and is probably from another faction just spiting Hiruzen. Ike if you want to be useful, final smash these two to Hell.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll switch my vote once I come back in around 30 minutes. I missed his claim of Polygon somehow.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Have you not been reading? He claimed Polygon. Belphegor thinks he's lying.
> 
> And holy shite, Fox outing himself on day 2. Incredible.
> 
> This could be a ruse by a fellow member of Shota's alleged mafia though to save him for the second day in a row...



I thought he was claiming Game and Watch. Porygon cant transform iirc.

We have to wait til next morning to get HS cuz he would most likely be protected. It could be a ruse though because Azn did the same thing earlier. So, who is the real Fox?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> The doctor just died bro.


Oh wow I just noticed that writeup, If Hiruzen Sarutobi turns up to be town you can lynch me tommorow.

But I haven't been counter role claimed so there no reason to doubt my claim.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Vig is shooting blanks

We have 2 other kills,  hopefully they hit mafia


----------



## Sito (Jul 24, 2011)

damnit, just caught up and have to go again for a good 5 hours 

leaving my vote 

*[Vote Lynch JTG]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

You haven't been claimed because you're the one claiming. 

Azn already claimed fox but I believ you over her.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*
> 
> I'm Fox just investigated him and the result is guilty, the doctor should protect me.



Ugh, Like we haven't seen this before. Help protect me, Hiruzen is evil. Oh boy.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

I told you. I told you Shota was mafia, and now we have confirmation.

*Day-Killers if you read this go for HIRUZEN and STUNNA!!*



Stunna said:


> Really now? I'd love to hear your reasons for suspicion.



I'll gather the evidence in a bit. Until then, sit tight and prepare you anus.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I still think Shota was is almost certainly mafia. The fact that he didn't reveal until the end sends suspicion through the roof. He got lucky that Mario shifted the lynch. There's no way he wouldn't have eventually revealed if he was town. I don't think we should lose sight of him.
> As for Mexican God. What made him suspicious aside from being Mexican God? I'm getting a townish read off him but I may be wrong.



This.



Legend said:


> i use jackal all the time, yeah i know but thats not important here, if this was the bhc or the mafia fc id call you on on it, im not not gonna micromanage because i want results: ie getting a mafia



What language is this?


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Nevermind Law. I was thinking Porygon as in the pokemon.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm the cop I wouldn't reveal this role unless I was certain about it I recommend we use one of our 3 day kills, or lynch's on you.

If I'm wrong the town can go ahead and lynch me next day phase.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

ok i repeated 2 words twice, dont ask stupid questions cubey


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey, stop derping and read the usernames. You say Shota but quote *Stunna*.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

K, ThDyingBreed wasn't paying attention. The Doctor just died.

Is no one else seeing this?

ThDyingBreed just said he's Fox and that Hiruzen Sarutobi is mafia. Why do I feel like I'm the only one who is reading it... 

He even says if he's wrong, we can lynch him tomorrow. Shota's not even wanting to be here enough for his mafia members to want to save him, so we have no reason to doubt Breed right now.

Captain Olimar! Use your fifth Pikmin on ThDyingBreed please, there is no Doctor to protect him now.

Pokemon Trainer could see if he randomly pulls up Charizard, but that's only a 1/3 chance.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Seriously? Why do people keep trying to turn people against me? Fireworks, Azn, and now TheDyingBreed. This is getting very annoying.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Are you trying to suggest something Fireworks?




. I had you on my list too. And Shin don't say I backed off, because I was still suspicious of him. I just put them to the side.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 24, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Stop being so butt hurt either reveal your role or accept the fact that people are going to lynch you. I have reserved my vote till now but you're actions are progressively scummier. You're a good candidate for mafia and I have my eye on people who tried to just let you get mod-killed. It seems like it was a move done to save you if you are in fact mafia.



But I wanna be killed why the hell do you think I leave and come back. For the single purpose to die people will bandwagon on anyone why do you think I'm saying and doing this. And cool whatever you say man I'm massively butthurt I'm like retardly crying on my keyboard hurt right? 

Pfft just vote me and go on your way.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna my scum sense is tingling. I've been reading and keeping my mouth shut but you seem like you're too defensive of Shota. And if Shota is mafia then it would seem you're guilty by association.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Thydyingbreed, I want to thank you for following up on some of the people on my list


----------



## Sito (Jul 24, 2011)

Just watch, law will turn up mafia


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

*Ike.*

Use Great Aether to take out Hiruzen Sarutobi and Aznkuchikichick. 

If ThDyingBreed is lying, we lynch him.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Stunna my scum sense is tingling. I've been reading and keeping my mouth shut but you seem like you're too defensive of Shota. And if Shota is mafia then it would seem you're guilty by association.



We have a winner.



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Cubey, stop derping and read the usernames. You say Shota but quote *Stunna*.



Obviously I quoted Stunna, I know perfectly well who I'm talking about/to  You clearly weren't paying attention to the conversation so why are you concerned?




Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Seriously? Why do people keep trying to turn people against me? Fireworks, Azn, and now TheDyingBreed. This is getting very annoying.



Stop trying to talk your way out of this, a cop just confirmed you.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

So wait, your seriously going to believe him Law?! Here is how this will play out:


You kill me
I reveal town
Thedryingbread gets some sort of protection shit for something and now town is one mafia member short. I am pretty sure Thedryingbread was Rayquaza and probably attacked me and now knows my role and is planning on "taking one for the team".


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Screw that, SoulTaker. I'm just trying to make sure priorities are straight; I'm not Mafia.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> *Ike.*
> 
> Use Great Aether to take out Hiruzen Sarutobi and Aznkuchikichick.
> 
> If ThDyingBreed is lying, we lynch him.



Ike, attack Hiruzen and Stunna. Not azn.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

yes, because we are CONFIRMED he is a cop. 

Boy, I didn't know someone can just claim a role and everyone believes him.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Ike please kill:
Hiruzen
Aznkuchikichik

Lynch: 
Shota

Night vig kill Mei Lin


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

No this is how it works, HS

1. Ike kills you.
2. You turn up mafia just like Breed said
3. We continue lynching Shota, who is clearly also mafia.

or

1. Ike kills you.
2. You turn up town.
3. We lynch Breed right now since Shota doesn't care about playing anyway.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

I can clear stunna for you guys. I wanna make sure his role isnt important before I out it, so hang in there.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

SERIOUSLY? You are going to kill me over some baseless suggestion?! Wow. And here I thought town wanted to win. 

Nice going there Rayquaza.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I told you. I told you *Shota *was mafia, and now we have confirmation.
> 
> *Day-Killers if you read this go for HIRUZEN and STUNNA!!*
> 
> ...



But you quote stunna.

It's not that hard to tell the difference


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Does this mean I have to role reveal?


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

ok. Stunna is diddy kong. Kill everyone that wanted to kill him.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> SERIOUSLY? You are going to kill me over some baseless suggestion?! Wow. And here I thought town wanted to win.
> 
> Nice going there Rayquaza.



I knew you were mafia snuggums. pek

TBD, who else do you plan to investigate later in the game.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> But you quote stunna.
> 
> It's not that hard to tell the difference



Yes, he told Stunna he was suspicious of him, and Stunna asked him why. His quoting tags were correct, you just weren't following the conversation.

@Hiruzen, it's not _that_ he claimed Cop. It's _how_ he claimed Cop.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

I am Pikachu. There, gosh. Now mafia come take your shots.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> ok. Stunna is diddy kong. Kill everyone that wanted to kill him.



The cat's out of the bag. Suck it Cubey, Soul. There have been two attacks on me, one randomized I think, the other maiming me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Screw that, SoulTaker. I'm just trying to make sure priorities are straight; I'm not Mafia.



I'm not so stupid to condemn you right now but you look real suspicious. The fact is that Shota looks like he is straight up Mafia. If Belphegor is counter role claiming. It seems like you were trying to help prolong Shota staying alive.

If Unforgiven can really clear you then I'll apologize but it seems like you tried to lightly deflect from Shota.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

You slipped big time Hiruzen saying that TheDyingBreed probably knew your role because he was probably Rayquaza when you know fully well that those actions were randomized.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

The actions were randomized?


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Yes, he told Stunna he was suspicious of him, and Stunna asked him why. His quoting tags were correct, you just weren't following the conversation.
> 
> @Hiruzen, it's not _that_ he claimed Cop. It's _how_ he claimed Cop.



My thing is that he said Shota but quotes Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Apparently the ones from last night were. If not, I've even more of a reason to fear for my life.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> The actions were randomized?



Don't play like you didn't know


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

I seriously did not know. 

Anyway, please don't kill me. I am Pikachu!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> My thing is that he said Shota but quotes Stunna.



They're gay for having names so close to one another. Fucked me up too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry Stunna I just assumed since you seemed to be siding with Shota. It's my first game so I was trying to be of some help to the town, I was overagressive.

The sigs contrast a lot.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am Pikachu. There, gosh. Now mafia come take your shots.


If you were town you wouldn't be Pikachu it would have to be a role that shows up guilty to investigations.

Anyways will find out what your role really is when Ike sends in there action.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> yes, because we are CONFIRMED he is a cop.
> 
> Boy, I didn't know someone can just claim a role and everyone believes him.



Let's think about this.

He is claiming a cop and pointing the finger at you. This can mean either:

- He is mafia trying to take out rival mafia
- He is mafia trying to take out powerful town role
- He is actually the cop
- He is trolling

I doubt he's trolling, and that is a terrible gambit to pull as a mafia. Take it back to the basics. Mafia are supposed to stay in the shadows and let townies fight amongst each other. There is no way he would drag all this attention onto himself to get rid of one guy if he was actually anti-town.



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> But you quote stunna.
> 
> It's not that hard to tell the difference



No shit I am quoting Stunna I was fucking responding to him  Stop talking, please.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

I was wrong Stunna. You are allowed to slay me in front of panel of a my peers


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

IKE 

Use your Final Smash on Hiruzen and Azn, so we can information-gather.

Until then, I'm keeping my vote on Shota.

We may get 3 mafia today.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Shin, you said you got a town read from Hiruzen but turns out he is on the chopping block for being mafia. Sounds like you could have been trying to protect your buddy no?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

All is forgiven Cubey. In times like these suspicion is only to be expected. 

But I agree with whatever Law's plan is. Sick those assholes who tried to kill me!


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Also. Stunna is not Diddy Kong. Somethings very wrong with that. Nope, he isn't Diddy Kong. Neither am I though.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> They're gay for having names so close to one another. Fucked me up too.



Cubey is just retarded. 

You missed out on a serious mind fuck then. There use to be a player named JiraiyaTheGallant.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> If you were town you wouldn't be Pikachu it would have to be a role that shows up guilty to investigations.
> 
> Anyways will find out what your role really is when Ike sends in there action.



Or how about this, you ain't a cop!



Cubey said:


> Let's think about this.
> 
> He is claiming a cop and pointing the finger at you. This can mean either:
> 
> ...



That is not true. Tbh, most mafia are very active, wouldn't you agree Stunna?

And yes, clearly his role isn't very good, worth taking one for the team, especially with a back-up. Why would he all of a sudden pull something like this? Up until this point he was very inactive and hiding in the shadows.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Shut the heck up, Shin. I'm Diddy, and Donkey can vouch for me.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Also. Stunna is not Diddy Kong. Somethings very wrong with that. Nope, he isn't Diddy Kong. Neither am I though.



Doesn't much matter at the moment. Whether it was a ruse by T_U or the truth...(OR, he had a few possibilities, and made an educated guess)

It's all just smoke and mirrors at the moment. The important information is right here in front of us:

We need to test Breed's claim and gather information from the result. To do that, we need Ike to wake up and read the thread.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Alright guys, kill your Pikachu. Go ahead!


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Alright guys, kill your Pikachu. Go ahead!



Shut up mafia scum


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin how do you know  Tbh I kinda believe Stunna and T_U



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> That is not true. Tbh, most mafia are very active, wouldn't you agree Stunna?
> 
> And yes, clearly his role isn't very good, worth taking one for the team, especially with a back-up. Why would he all of a sudden pull something like this? Up until this point he was very inactive and hiding in the shadows.



You know for a fact he is Rayquaza and has a back-up. How I wonder.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

You picked a bad role to fake, Hiruzen.

If you really are Pikachu, then we lynch Breed who is mafia trying to rail-road you. That's a trade Town would make any day. Like saccing a pawn to take a knight.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Jesus christ that was a lot of bullshit to read through.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Shut up mafia scum



Shut up balloon.



Cubey said:


> Shin how do you know  Tbh I kinda believe Stunna and T_U
> 
> 
> 
> You know for a fact he is Rayquaza and has a back-up. How I wonder.



I never said for a fact he is Rayquaza, I said he is PROBABLY. 



Law said:


> You picked a bad role to fake, Hiruzen.
> 
> If you really are Pikachu, then we lynch Breed who is mafia trying to rail-road you. That's a trade Town would make any day. Like saccing a pawn to take a knight.



Really? Cuz I think my role is pretty handy.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Handy, sure. Worth a mafia? Absolutely.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin, are you doing what Awesome did or are you for real?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Shin how do you know  Tbh I kinda believe Stunna and T_U
> 
> 
> 
> You know for a fact he is Rayquaza and has a back-up. How I wonder.



Because I should know who Diddy Kong is. I won't say more though.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Depends on the role. If he turns Rayquaza, which I think he will, they have a backup. So no, it wouldn't be much of a victory.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin could be claiming master hand.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

The shit really hit the fan this time.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

That means The_Unforgiven was lying  Which one of you is for real?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes JtG, I am indeed Master Hand.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

I AM PIKACHU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

So, that would mean T_U and Shota(lol cubey) Stunna are both mafia.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll retract my vote on MG.

*[Undo Vote Lynch Mexican God Lvl 2]*

And tentatively put it on Hiruzen.

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

This turned out to be a super interesting phase.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

*PLAYER LIST*​

*Alive:* (41/48)
1.>.>
2.Agmaster
3.ane
4.Awesome
5.AznKuchikiChick
6.Belphegor
7.Bioness
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba
10.Cromer SoulTaker
11.Cubey
13.Fireworks
16.hammer
17.Hidden Nin
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi
19.Il Diavolo
20.Jessicα
21.Jiraiya the Gallant
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio
25.Laix Stunna
26.Law
27.Legend
28.LegendaryBeauty
30.Martryn
31.Mei Lin
32.Mexican God Lvl 2
34.Nois
35.Platinum
37.Sarun Uchiha
38.Shin - Zangetsu
39.Shota
40.Sito
41.SonnyBillWilliams Baroxio
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven
46.Tribulation
47.twinrasengan
48.~Mystic Serenade~

----------------------------------------------

*Dead:*
12.Distance *[Marth]*
14.Fokers13 *[Mewtwo]*
15.G. Hawke *[Solid Snake]*
22.Jonathan Reis *[Pit]*
29.Magnet *[Yoshi]*
33.NeoKurama *[Ice Climbers]*
36.Rafaella *R.O.B.]*
----------------------------------------------

*Phase Updates​*
*Day Phase 1:*


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'll retract my vote on MG.
> 
> *[Undo Vote Lynch Mexican God Lvl 2]*
> 
> ...



 All you had to do was [Change vote lynch ________]


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Depends on the role. If he turns Rayquaza, which I think he will, they have a backup. So no, it wouldn't be much of a victory.



You still have to go through him to get to the back-up. That is still vital, no two ways about it.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Because I should know who Diddy Kong is. I won't say more though.



Actually, I have a theory.

T_U is Captain Olimar. He placed a Pikmin on Stunna and it saved Diddy from being mafia'd. So T_U took a 25% chance and said that Stunna was Diddy for that reason.

You seem to know Stunna is not Diddy, which likely makes you Donkey.

None of this actually seems as scummy as it could, it all seems harmless. But it is distracting and not helping the result we're going for.

Ike should choose Hiruzen and someone else, but Aznkuchikichick fake-claimed Fox to shine light on Hiruzen early day 1 after Awesome showed how well it can work. Which suggests to me, that Azn may be on Hiruzen's team and did it to take suspicion OFF of Hiruzen.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

What the hell? Geez. I am surrounded by loons!


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been reading a book. I come back and I see we have a new suspect

Is evidence on Hiruzen based solely on Tdb's role reveal? Cos I don't entirely get it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Like I can trust what you say.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Just in case JtG believed me. No, I'm someone else, and I should still know who Diddy Kong is.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Shin could be claiming master hand.



lol or T_U is.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> So, that would mean T_U and Shota(lol cubey) Stunna are both mafia.



I don't know I'm tentative on this because I don't want to weaken the town if Stunna is indeed Town. But I did have the feeling that he was mafia as a first instinct. I'm very indecisive right now. It's basically Shin vs the two of them. 

And my gut feeling was that Stunna was mafia to begin with...


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

shin is claiming...donkey kong?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

I know who Donkey is, as I am Diddy. And Shin _is not him._ The real Donkey can testify.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I know who Donkey is, as I am Diddy. And Shin _is not him._ The real Donkey can testify.



And who might that be?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't want to reveal him/her without their consent, but because I was maimed, I've lost my ability to converse with him/her through PM.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Just in case JtG believed me. No, I'm someone else, and I should still know who Diddy Kong is.


At first I did but after I read Law's post in this page I thought it could also be T_U.


Law said:


> lol or T_U is.



Maybe.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

Why is everyone role claiming all at once


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

>.>
Agmaster
ane -> Mexican God Lvl 2
Awesome -> Shota
AznKuchikiChick
Baroxio
Belphegor -> Shota
Bioness
blacklusterseph004
Chiba -> Mexican God Lvl 2
Cubey -> Stunna
Fireworks -> Shota
hammer
Hidden Nin
Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
Il Diavolo
Jessicα -> Shota
Jiraiya the Gallant -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Jαmes
KizaruTachio
Law -> stunna -> stunna -> shota
Legend -> Shota
LegendaryBeauty
Martryn
Mei Lin
Mexican God Lvl 2
Nois -> Shota
Platinum
Sarun Uchiha
Shin - Zangetsu -> Shota
Shota
Sito -> JTG
SoulTaker
Sphyer
Stunna -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Hiruzen Sarutobi
Tempest Phantom
thdyingbreed -> Shota -> Hiruzen Sarutobi
The_Unforgiven -> Shin-Zangetsu -> Shota
twinrasengan
~Mystic Serenade~

*11 Shota*
2 Hiruzen Sarutobi
2 Mexican God Lvl 2
1 JTG 
1 Stunna


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I know who Donkey is, as I am Diddy. And Shin _is not him._ The real Donkey can testify.



Except Shin could also be Captain Olimar and knows he didn't give you a pikmin, but Diddy was saved by one today.

There are many possibilities for this particular clusterfuck.

That doesn't change the fact that it's just one big distraction at the moment.

Where the fuck is Ike, that bastard.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

There are no bus drivers in this game. If there were I may understand but there aren't. Therefore there is no way that Stunna could be Diddy. 
Friday must be laughing his socks off right now.
I may have to reveal in order to explain why.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> Why is everyone role claiming all at once


Because someone revealed who I was without my consent () and then people like Hiruzen started lying to save face.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

All these damn role claimers. Being ambuigious and shit.


----------



## Sito (Jul 24, 2011)

Reveal shin, I won't believe you unless you provid more evidence


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

this is seriously strange


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*Incoming day action*

You'll like this one


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> There are no bus drivers in this game. If there were I may understand but there aren't. Therefore there is no way that Stunna could be Diddy.
> Friday must be laughing his socks off right now.
> *I may have to reveal in order to explain why*.





Law said:


> Except Shin could also be Captain Olimar and knows he didn't give you a pikmin, but Diddy was saved by one today.
> 
> There are many possibilities for this particular clusterfuck.
> 
> ...



Don't over-react to a harmless distraction. Deal with it tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin, reveal if you want, but nothing you say can disprove my being Diddy. I challenge you to try.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

Ike stop inactifagging .

If I don't get a Pikman before the end of the phase Kirby should use inhale on me, so he can take over as cop as I know the Mafia is going to attack me during the night phase.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

If anything happens to me now, you all will see I've spoken nothing but the truth and honest intentions since the game's advent.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

If you guys are claiming knowledge of Diddy's identity through *actions,* you should remember that all actions last night were randomized. That might be a cause of this mess.



Cubey said:


> *PLAYER LIST*​
> 
> *Alive:* (41/48)
> 1.>.>
> ...


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Ike stop inactifagging .
> 
> If I don't get a Pikman before the end of the phase Kirby should use inhale on me, so he can take over as cop as I know the Mafia is going to attack me during the night phase.



Kirby should inhale you because you could be attacked multiple times.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> If anything happens to me now, you all will see I've spoken nothing but the truth and honest intentions since the game's advent.



Lock eyes- from across the room. Down my drink while the rhythms boom. Take your hand and skip the names, no need here for the silly games. Make our way through the smoke and crowd, the club's the sky and I'm on your cloud.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh the suspense is killing me[pun intended].


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Kirby should inhale you because you could be attacked multiple times.


Yeah good idea almost forgot there's multiple factions. 

So Kirby use inhale on me, it's too bad Lugi can't take over for Dr.Mario instead of just regular Mario.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree, Kirby, inhale tdb


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*A Sacrifice*



Unhappy with what was going on, *Bowser* had to go to extreme measures to secure his win.

*Bowser* uses *[Giga Evil]* to make his whole faction appear innocent at the expense of a member.

*King Dedede *(Hiruzen Sarutobi) has been sacrificed by *Bowser*.​


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Let's see actiFn babey!!!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, wtf is happening


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with my computer. Nearly every letter if replaced with a F!!!


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Wait.. why did my thing come out like that o.o


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

It was only there for a second


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

Is the text messing up for anyone else, or is it just me?


----------



## Sito (Jul 24, 2011)

is anyone else seeing letter beng scrambled?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> *[SIZEFF"F"]A SacriFice[/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol what in the high hell


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Cool so now our attacks can be focused elsewhere. 
One faction is now immune to cops.


----------



## Sito (Jul 24, 2011)

okay good, its not just me


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday got unlucky and the letters got switched around as he posted that


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

If an investigation screwed me over, then I screw over investigations!


HAHAHAHAHA! My legacy lives on. Try and stop my team now!


Bye!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

I can make out that Browser sacrificed someone for his day kill, *GIVE ME A PIKMAN* now as Kirby can't inhale during the day phase.


----------



## Nois (Jul 24, 2011)

What is this alphabet soup


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

*Ok Bowser just used Giga Evil to sacrifice King Dedede and make the entire Evil mafia scan innocent.*


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Let's see actiFn babey!!!



This too!!!


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

What? I thought Friday did the text thing on purpose. I just assumed it was some MSPA type thingy I wasn't aware of.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

The words are scrambled for me too, but basically, Dedede just killed off Hiruzen, who's been a Mafia all along. I knew it.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> What is this alphabet soup



what is this diareha soup?



Law said:


> *Ok Bowser just used Giga Evil to sacrifice King Dedede and make the entire Evil mafia scan innocent.*





/dead posting


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay, now let's lynch Shota, and keep pressing Stunna. Just who the fuck is Diddy Kong


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

See ya Hiruzen.

Ok, Captain Olimar give Breed a pikmin. Kirby, swallow Breed tonight.

Ike can inactifag now all he wants. We'll get at least two mafia today.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen was sacrificed for the day kill, knew I was right now that I'm confirmed give me a Pikman.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

I fixed it folks.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Woah, even my post got scrambled.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> If an investigation screwed me over, then I screw over investigations!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA! My legacy lives on. Try and stop my team now!
> ...



I knew you were mafia


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey don't regress on me now. Donkey, confirm that I'm Diddy.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you cubey for putting all the day phase updates together for me. I really appreciate it  I would rep you but I'm currently 24'd :\


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

I knew Fireworks was going to say that if Hiruzen flipped mafia.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruzen being killed off by his own team


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I knew Fireworks was going to say that if Hiruzen flipped mafia.



Because I had him on my list Awesome until Shin attacked me lol. He said not to back down and I didn't. I just laid my suspicions aside. I still don't trust Law yet but no one is going to kill him so...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh I misread it I thought Gigaevil gave him a day kill, it only makes his whole faction appear innocent.

Law is town as well I investigated him on day 1 and he turned up town, might as well clear some people off the suspects list.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Cubey don't regress on me now. Donkey, confirm that I'm Diddy.



But Shin is saying he is Master Hand or Captain Olimar?

If he is Olimar then he wouldn't know who he gave the pikmin to as all actions were randomized weren't they? And Donkey didn't confirm anything did he? You said you wouldn't role reveal. T_U said he would investigate you.

I'm so confused...


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Because I had him on my list Awesome until Shin attacked me lol. He said not to back down and I didn't. I just laid my suspicions aside. I still don't trust Law yet but no one is going to kill him so...



You cheater.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin and T_U need to get their asses back here and confirm some shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll role reveal if I have to. I have refrained from doing so out of respect, but if need be, I shall.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Oh I misread it I thought Gigaevil gave him a day kill, it only makes his whole faction appear innocent.
> 
> Law is town as well I investigated him on day 1 and he turned up town, might as well clear some people off the suspects list.



Meh still doesn't put me at ease. Knowing he's a good player, Friday could have made him the damn Godfather . 

Not saying Friday did


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Oh I misread it I thought Gigaevil gave him a day kill, it only makes his whole faction appear innocent.
> 
> Law is town as well I investigated him on day 1 and he turned up town, might as well clear some people off the suspects list.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'll role reveal if I have to. I have refrained from doing so out of respect, but if need be, I shall.



Alright, alright, keep your nipples on 

I'll keep you around another day or so


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

@Fireworks, Friday didn't know who I was until I signed up for his game. I just started posting in the Mafia FC a few days ago.

Have some more confidence bro. Don't be so threatened by a player just because they're good. Thanks for scanning me Breed. That helps, but I wasn't too worried about Fireworks' constant suspicion anyway as no one else was doing anything about it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

My nipples are both firm and efficiently attached. I just want my assailants brought to justice by any means.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

. That's the problem Law. But anywho, might as well keep you around since you've been doing some good hunting.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Because I had him on my list Awesome until Shin attacked me lol. He said not to back down and I didn't. I just laid my suspicions aside. I still don't trust Law yet but no one is going to kill him so...



Lol wut? O.o

Attacked you how? You were flailing about. HS was you ONLY correct suspect. The rest were town. Despite what anybody says ''town read =/= confirmed town''. If you really wanted someone gone you would have gone with you suspicion and pursued it with action and strategy until you got a satisfiable result. You're just playing a guessing game with no conviction and that's why I said if you're gonna do something stick with it. I suppose it's because you're still a kid but you want credit without consequence. You're the only one playing with something to prove and I don't know why. You can simply ignore anybody saying whatever they're saying and move one. 

Tl;dr 
Don't sit on the fence.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

Now who do we lynch since Hiruzen has been sacrificed, and Shouta is town any suspects?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Now who do we lynch since Hiruzen has been sacrificed, and Shouta is town any suspects?



Shota is Town? I doubt that, lol


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

I never knew it could be this much fun to mod a game. 

Thank you guys for making it so fun.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Now who do we lynch since Hiruzen has been sacrificed, and Shouta is town any suspects?



Who said he was town?


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Shota isn't town, he's confirmed mafia. Stunna, might be confirmed for town however.



Stunna said:


> My nipples are both firm and efficiently attached. I just want my assailants brought to justice by any means.



Are they succulent?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Meh still doesn't put me at ease. Knowing he's a good player, Friday could have made him the damn Godfather .
> 
> Not saying Friday did



See? You're an expert at sitting on the fence. 

If Law ever flips Godfather I guarantee you'd quote this post and say you called it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> Who said he was town?


Nevermind I thought for a second Donkey Kong confirmed she was Diddy.

Better change my vote back then.

*[Change Vote Lynch Shouta]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol wut? O.o
> 
> Attacked you how? You were flailing about. HS was you ONLY correct suspect. The rest were town. Despite what anybody says ''town read =/= confirmed town''. If you really wanted someone gone you would have gone with you suspicion and pursued it with action and strategy until you got a satisfiable result. You're just playing a guessing game with no conviction and that's why I said if you're gonna do something stick with it. I suppose it's because you're still a kid but you want credit without consequence. You're the only one playing with something to prove and I don't know why. You can simply ignore anybody saying whatever they're saying and move one.
> 
> ...



. Lol I was waiting for this


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Are they succulent?


Very much so.

Since Hiruzen has already been confirmed Mafia and has been disposed of, I'll change my vote.

*[Change vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks smh... You do this everytime. You put together a list, and DO NOT ACT ON IT. Someone else leads the lynch or kill, and you take the credit by going "lol he was on _the list_"

You didn't press Stunna, and you didn't press Hiruzen. You get none of the credit.

I'm sorry, I have to agree with Shin here. You aren't really doing much scumhunting, just taking shots in the dark and hoping for the best.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Now I'd be nervous if Ike used his Final Smash.

But yeah, Breed - Shota claimed Polygon, and then Belphegor said he was lying. Shota, in response, sorta just said "fuck it whatever, I just came back to get killed anyway".

So the odds of him being town are about 1%


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> See? You're an expert at sitting on the fence.
> 
> If Law ever flips Godfather I guarantee you'd quote this post and say you called it.



Of course. Why wouldn't I? 

He's the only person I don't trust yet. 

But moving on, I am curious of LB since she hasn't been active which is not normal. But I'm going to blame her dad and game for this one.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not lucky enough to get a Godfather role. 

It doesn't bother me if you don't trust me. You're *confirmed Town* and I don't trust you either.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

For what it counts, Law, you're the only one I completely trust. Let's hope that doesn't bite me in the butt.

/dickride


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Now I'd be nervous if Ike used his Final Smash.
> 
> But yeah, Breed - Shota claimed Polygon, and then Belphegor said he was lying. Shota, in response, sorta just said "fuck it whatever, *I just came back to get killed anyway".
> *
> So the odds of him being town are about 1%



wouldnt that role hint game and watch?


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Because I'm a loose cannon. I wouldn't trust myself either.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shota]

*I'll go with this but I think he may just have made a few mistakes


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

hammer said:


> wouldnt that role hint game and watch?



Are you just rifling out possibilities, or do you actually think that's what he did?

It means everything, Stunna


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Edit: nvm..... Not incoming yet.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Ike, go for MG and Mei Lin.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

please be town friendly


----------



## Chibason (Jul 24, 2011)

need to switch my vote

*[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> please be town friendly



lol I know right, my heart rate goes up any time I see him post that...


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

There's an action incoming, but I'm gonna get food first. A little preview though: someone's getting sausages.

Fuck I wish that was me in real life.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday stop being a tease


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> There's an action incoming, but I'm gonna get food first. A little preview though: someone's getting sausages.
> 
> Fuck I wish that was me in real life.



*is now going out to get sausages in RL, thanks for the idea*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

It's already painful for town as it is. I hope it's Mei Lin and Azn. Azn lied so whether she's town or not she reaps. Mei Lin is just ultra suspect.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday....


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch shota]* 

will be very busy today


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Are you just rifling out possibilities, or do you actually think that's what he did?
> 
> It means everything, Stunna



it chould be reverse psychology claiming game and watch not to be killed I mean it seems like from the start he diddnt want to do this and says fuck this sucks i hate this kill me.


either hes mafia claming as game or watch or just game and watch as such we should sue vigilantie to kill him


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Actually, Ike, go for MG and Azn. Two derps.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

hammer said:


> it chould be reverse psychology claiming game and watch not to be killed I mean it seems like from the start he diddnt want to do this and says fuck this sucks i hate this kill me.
> 
> 
> either hes mafia claming as game or watch or just game and watch as such we should sue vigilantie to kill him



Game and Watch is town and if by chance he is, a lynch is beneficial to him.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh man. Thanks for that DyingBreed. What an exciting few pages. 

Be back in while.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

And just like that it goes quiet while we wait 16 hours for Friday to lynch our suspect.


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Game and Watch is town and if by chance he is, a lynch is beneficial to him.



if hes game and watch we shouldnt give him the satisfaction


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

hammer said:


> if hes game and watch we shouldnt give him the satisfaction



Why not?

And JtG, why do you want to kill MG so bad?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why not?
> 
> *And JtG, why do you want to kill MG so bad?*



I wasn't around for enough games to fully know all of these memes you guys have, but I feel confident in answering that question with:

"because cubey"


----------



## martryn (Jul 24, 2011)

Someone, quick, give me a summary.  I'm going to go get some tuna, but I'll read it when I get back.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh man, Martryn, so much as happened. Off the top of my head: Hiruzen was revealed to be Mafia and was killed by his own, and I've been revealed to be Diddy Kong. Master Hand maimed me and so I cannot communicate with Donkey Kong any longer.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

martryn said:


> Someone, quick, give me a summary.  I'm going to go get some tuna, but I'll read it when I get back.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh man, Martryn, so much as happened. Off the top of my head: Hiruzen was revealed to be Mafia and was killed by his own, and I've been revealed to be Diddy Kong. Master Hand maimed me and so I cannot communicate with Donkey Kong any longer.



You forgot the part where Shin says you aren't Diddy Kong, but The_Unforgiven says otherwise. So that means that one of you is lying at the moment.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> I wasn't around for enough games to fully know all of these memes you guys have, but I feel confident in answering that question with:
> 
> "because cubey"



Basically. Biggest derp you'll ever meet.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

T_U claimed Donkey right?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> T_U claimed Donkey right?



T_U did not claim anything except that Stunna was Diddy.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

T_U lied if he did.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

How would he know that if he wasn't Donkey?


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*Feeding the hungry*



*Mr. Game & Watch* sure knows how to feed the brawlers while in battle. 

*Mr. Game & Watch* has given *Sito* sausages.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> How would he know that if he wasn't Donkey?



I can think of about half a dozen ways.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna says otherwise. One of them is Olimar and one is Master Hand.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Wrong. I'm Diddy Kong. Not that it's currently relevant.


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why not?
> 
> And JtG, why do you want to kill MG so bad?



because hes not voting and hes here only to die hes not worth the lynch if hes game and watch


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Well we should just do a test then right? I haven't paid much attention, but it's between Shin and Stunn for Master Hand/Olimar. Can't we just ask Olimar to give me a pikmin? Then at the same time, I'll silence the other suspect?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

The odds that he's Game and Watch are slim. You seem to be trying to save him a second day in a row.

Kinda sketchy, no?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

What use would your silencing serve?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn sausages...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Well we should just do a test then right? I haven't paid much attention, but it's between Shin and Stunn for Master Hand/Olimar. Can't we just ask Olimar to give me a pikmin? Then at the same time, I'll silence the other suspect?



Umm, no.

There are many more ways for them to have known who Diddy was. That test is completely out to lunch, Olimar may not be among them at all.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

To see who is who really.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> The odds that he's Game and Watch are slim. You seem to be trying to save him a second day in a row.
> 
> Kinda sketchy, no?



Not sure if this is directed at me. I think it's for hammer, who thinks he's game and watch and he somehow baited me in.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Well it can't be because one of them is Olimar. Actions were randomized so how would he knew who the Pikmin went to? Or am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Breed is getting a pikmin cuz he's fox.s


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Umm, no.
> 
> There are many more ways for them to have known who Diddy was. That test is completely out to lunch, Olimar may not be among them at all.



Meh oh well. Until then, Stunna and T_U are telling the truth and Shin is the liar. It's probably not right, but it's what I'll go with.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

If Donkey Kong would stop being difficult and vouch that wouldn't be necessary. It's not like he's been careful when it came to our relationship before.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Well it can't be because one of them is Olimar. Actions were randomized so how would he knew who the Pikmin went to? Or am I misunderstanding something?



Pikmin are sent during the day.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Well it can't be because one of them is Olimar. Actions were randomized so how would he knew who the Pikmin went to? Or am I misunderstanding something?



Pikmin are given out during the day, not when it was randomized. You weren't here yesterday to see that, so it's understandable.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Well it can't be because one of them is Olimar. Actions were randomized so how would he knew who the Pikmin went to? Or am I misunderstanding something?



 That's what I forgot. . Darn sratch everything then. This is similar to the troll situation in Awesome's game.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't see the problem with Olimar revealing. He has one pikmin left and then we can kill Master Hand.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I don't see the problem with Olimar revealing. He has one pikmin left and then we can kill Master Hand.



No. Stop.

You guys don't understand what you're talking about. It isn't a situation where we know One of Shin/T_U is Olimar and the other is Master Hand.

We don't know that, it was just one possible scenario. Just please re-read the situation.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Pikmin are sent during the day.



Ok then my mistake. I mean the only real evidence against Stunna is that he was saying to not lynch Shota and wait for a modkill or something like that. He was also throwing around accusations earlier that have had Cubey and Law bring him into question before too. I think he is who he says he is though as no one has counter role claimed, just that Shin said Stunna was not who he said he was.

So Stunna and T_U vs Shin is basically where we're at.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Remember - Toon Link's Boomerang can re-direct a player's action.

So if Shin targeted Stunna, and was targeted by Toon Link, he'd perhaps learn someone else's role and think it was Stunna.

Don't assume someone is scum here. Just wait for the information to come out.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> No. Stop.
> 
> You guys don't understand what you're talking about. It isn't a situation where we know One of Shin/T_U is Olimar and the other is Master Hand.
> 
> We don't know that, it was just one possible scenario. Just please re-read the situation.



I see what you're saying. So, what do we do? If one is from Bowser mafia then they'll show up innocent.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Wasn't someone janitor killed this night too?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm irritated because my existence in this game has been jeopardized twice and I think I deserve some piece of mind.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

We don't _do_ anything. We wait.

Shin was ready to role-reveal earlier.
T_U went out on a limb, and had no reason to lie.
Stunna was ready to reveal Donkey.

Just relax about the whole situation for now. They all appear innocent.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

This is becoming a sticky situation, i agree with law though, we just gotta wait

and what does a sausage do?


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

JtG, should I silence Mexican God since he's so annoying?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm really confused so yea I guess it would be good to wait and see.

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Mexican God hasn't said anything all day, I wouldn't waste it. And guys, I don't think I'll make it through the night. This is a premature goodbye, and good luck.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> This is becoming a sticky situation, i agree with law though, we just gotta wait
> 
> and what does a sausage do?



Nothing. It's fucking dumb.

Something with Peach and she has to go to the kitchen to make better ones. Pretty useless. His function is basically to take away Peaches powers.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Mexican God hasn't said anything all day, I wouldn't waste it. And guys, I don't think I'll make it through the night. This is a premature goodbye, and good luck.



My ability isn't all that useful anyway. It's mainly to be used for people I don't want to see talking anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Nothing. It's fucking dumb.
> 
> Something with Peach and she has to go to the kitchen to make better ones. Pretty useless. His function is basically to take away Peaches powers.



But if he gets lynched he wins right?


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> But if he gets lynched he wins right?



Yep. That is correct padawan


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Sausages are so good though.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna does seem to be telling the truth. There's no counter claim and if push ever came to shove Donkey would step in I assume. I just wonder how T_U found the role.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Stunna does seem to be telling the truth. There's no counter claim and if push ever came to shove Donkey would step in I assume. I just wonder how T_U found the role.



There are a bunch of ways. Just ask Law.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Just in case:

*Olimar Give Thdyingbreed a Pikmin for protection and Kirby inhale Thdyingbreed also.*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Stunna does seem to be telling the truth. There's no counter claim and if push ever came to shove Donkey would step in I assume. I just wonder how T_U found the role.



T_U could be...

Kirby
Pokemon Trainer
Captain Olimar
Master Hand
Galleom, and by association, anyone in Tabuu's mafia

In order of most-probable to practically impossible of all possible ways.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't think he'll come out to vouche for Stunna if he was mafia. Unless he knew they were gonna sacrifice HS and show up innocent to investigations.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I don't think he'll come out to vouche for Stunna if he was mafia. *Unless he knew they were gonna sacrifice HS and show up innocent to investigations*.



That would be a different mafia.

Anyway, you're right, which is why the mafia possibility is at the bottom of the list as "practically impossible".


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Kirby - Nope. Randomized actions. Could not identify.
Pokemon Trainer - Maybe. But when?
Captain Olimar - Nope. Four pikmin's handed out. Diddy could be any one of them.
Master Hand - Maybe.
Galleom, and by association, anyone in Tabuu's mafia - Maybe

The possibilities as I see them.


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

law im not saying dont kill shtoa im saying its better to vigilantie kill him so he wont get the satisfaction of a win


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Kirby - Nope. Randomized actions. Could not identify.
> Pokemon Trainer - Maybe. But when?
> Captain Olimar - Nope. Four pikmin's handed out. Diddy could be any one of them.
> Master Hand - Maybe.
> ...



I looked at Kirby and thought it said night or day. I was wrong, strike that from the list.
Pokemon Trainer got Squirtle yesterday during the day, and can then use it that day.
As for Captain Olimar...he would have used one Pikmin on himself, and then on three other players. So he knows he gave one to Stunna, and saw that his pikmin saved Diddy's life last night, so he could be taking the chance (33% chance) that the two are connected.

@hammer, Vigilante already made an action. And I don't think anyone actually cares about "giving him the satisfaction".


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch shota]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

>.>
Agmaster
ane -> Mexican God Lvl 2
Awesome -> Shota
AznKuchikiChick
Baroxio
Belphegor -> Shota
Bioness -> Shots
blacklusterseph004
Chiba -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Cubey -> Stunna
Fireworks -> Shota
hammer -> Shota
Hidden Nin
Il Diavolo
Jessicα -> Shota
Jiraiya the Gallant -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Jαmes -> Shota
KizaruTachio
Law -> stunna -> stunna -> shota
Legend -> Shota
LegendaryBeauty
Martryn
Mei Lin
Mexican God Lvl 2
Nois -> Shota
Platinum
Sarun Uchiha
Shin - Zangetsu -> Shota
Shota
Sito -> JTG
SoulTaker -> Shota
Sphyer
Stunna -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
Tempest Phantom
thdyingbreed -> Shota -> Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
The_Unforgiven -> Shin-Zangetsu -> Shota
twinrasengan
~Mystic Serenade~

*17 Shota*
1 Mexican God Lvl 2
1 Hiruzen Sarutobi
1 JTG 
1 Stunna


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Any chance the phase ends immediately once we have 20 votes?


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

No. Ike still hasn't used his final smash, and I'm not too sure but there could still be a few incoming day actions.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah, that'd be cool. It'd also be cool if the night phase wasn't 24 hours, but I know I'm asking to much.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

This last night phase wasn't 24 hrs. It really depends on how fast people get their night actions in, especially godfathers.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Well we should just do a test then right? I haven't paid much attention, but it's between Shin and Stunn for Master Hand/Olimar. Can't we just ask Olimar to give me a pikmin? Then at the same time, I'll silence the other suspect?



Well, I'm master hand. 

This is so exciting. I've never been independent before.  Also, bulletproof is fucking dope.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Well, I'm master hand.
> 
> *This is so exciting*. I've never been independent before.  Also, *bulletproof is fucking dope*.



 I know you were smiling when you typed that. 

Inb4MG


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

I suggest no more maiming people unless they're confirmed mafia. That ability is soo haxxed.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

I freaking agree with Jiraiya!


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I suggest no more maiming people unless they're confirmed mafia. That ability is soo haxxed.



Well, friday gave me shit for not doing it last phase. What do you want me to do.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I know you were smiling when you typed that.
> 
> Inb4MG



I was laughing maniacally.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, you're the jerk who maimed me! I've half a mind to...to...


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

What is Master Hand's win condition? With a role that good, it's hard to say he can just win with either side.


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

diddnt stunna say he was mamed?

is that true unforgiven?


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Well, friday gave me shit for not doing it last phase. What do you want me to do.



Your pm should read: I don't want to send a action in this night phase.


You can attack and maim MG and Azn however.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Well, I'm master hand.
> 
> This is so exciting. I've never been independent before.  Also, bulletproof is fucking dope.



 Alright.

You seem too excited.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

It can win with any faction.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

That's good. Just make sure you listen to us T_U.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 24, 2011)

Is there any guarantee he'll help us, or is he going to betray us as soon as it's opportune? I'm quite curious.

*[Vote lynch JtG]* for now.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh yeah, you're the jerk who maimed me! I've half a mind to...to...



Oh no, I'm quaking. Oh wait, I'm not, because I'm fucking bulletproof bitch 



hammer said:


> diddnt stunna say he was mamed?
> 
> is that true unforgiven?



I did go after stunna, yes, to confirm shota's guilt. If stunna had turned up mafia, we would've left shota by himself.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

hammer said:


> diddnt stunna say he was mamed?
> 
> is that true unforgiven?



Read the damn phase


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

cubey i would rather ask the peson since hes here insetad of gonig threw 20+ pages


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, not everyone likes working alongside powerful Independents. I don't mind, since now I'm confirmed.

But Ike might wake up and really want to use his ability, even if people didn't want him to (imagine if it was MGlvl2, lol) and whoever it is might look at Master Hand's entry and notice that it takes two Final Smash attacks to destroy him. And then he'll look at his Final Smash...and grin evilly.

It could happen, lol


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Just in case, should Fireworks silence MG? That is something he would do Law.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

I would lol IRL if Ike kills The_Unforgiven


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Your pm should read: I don't want to send a action in this night phase.
> 
> 
> You can attack and maim MG and Azn however.



No. If I was a vigi that missed, you wouldn't say don't attack anyone unless they're confirmed.



Fireworks said:


> Alright.
> 
> You seem too excited.



Why wouldn't I be.



Awesome said:


> That's good. Just make sure you listen to us T_U.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

We could just lynch you


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

No it's funny because you're so excited you just role revealed


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Translation: I'm mafia and I want to waste a day phase. 

Quick, who are you, awesome? Reveal or face my wrath.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Translation: I'm mafia and I want to waste a day phase.
> 
> Quick, who are you, awesome? Reveal or face my wrath.



Lawl. T_U abusing his powers.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Translation: I'm mafia and I want to waste a day phase.
> 
> Quick, who are you, awesome? Reveal or face my wrath.



Maime him


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

T_U make Mexican God fodder and you're alright in my book..


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

As if he needs your approval. He's bulletproof.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7edeOEuXdMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

What is this? Ike, hit T_U and drop a life


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What is this? Ike, hit T_U and drop a life



Well, so far I have JTG as donkey kong, Stunna as diddy kong, and I suspect cubey and awesome. coolio.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

JTG isn't Donkey Kong.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

And if you maim me, I'll have Ike fucking kill you.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> JTG isn't Donkey Kong.



Snap.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Well, so far I have JTG as donkey kong, Stunna as diddy kong, and I suspect cubey and awesome. coolio.



Yep, I'm Mafia. Don't kill me bros


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome said:


> And if you maim me, I'll have Ike fucking kill you.



Maim him


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

we should kill one of the teo just to ssee them make jokes every post


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> JTG isn't Donkey Kong.



Why else would he be the first person to complain that I maimed you?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

You can throw 'maybe' emoticons at me all day long, that won't change the fact that I know 100% who Donkey Kong is and you don't.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Why else would he be the first person to complain that I maimed you?



I never complained. Just maim MG, please.:33


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

Maim MG or Azn. They aren't helpful to town at all and it's better we know their allegiance to kill them. That or you can maim and kill both of them.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Just as long as Ike takes out a life on this idiot so we dont have to lynch him twice at the end.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been suggesting we maim or kill MG.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

It takes 2 Final Smashes to break through Master Hand's bulletproof shield, but only one lynch, as with most bulletproofs.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh ok, never mind then, we'll just lynch him at the end then.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

I won't let you.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Just as long as Ike takes out a life on this idiot so we dont have to lynch him twice at the end.



Would never have to lynch him twice.

Lynching isn't considered a kill, it ignores Bulletproof status.

I was incorrect when I thought Ike could attack the same target twice with his two Final Smash attacks. As that would be enough to kill T_U if he wanted, lol


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I never complained. Just maim MG, please.:33



Buddy, can't do it today. It's once per day phase.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Wait yeah lol. We'll just lynch him at the end then


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Wait yeah lol. We'll just lynch him at the end then



Cubeee, if we keep him around until the end...there's no need to lynch him ever.

I know you know this


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh ok, never mind then, we'll just lynch him at the end then.



Does keeping me around interfere with your dirty mafia plans?


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Not really I'm just kinda butthurt about my modkill tbh..


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey 
Shin
Law

Mafia I swears.


----------



## martryn (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok, I don't really know what's going on yet.  I read the post with all the updates in it, but that doesn't really tell a lot.  I can't follow every fucking page.   I'm not chained to my computer like some of you guys.  From what little I read like 8 pages ago...

*[vote lynch The_Unforgiven]*

Someone tell me what a better idea is, since the last few pages has informed me that we're not lynching him until the end... or something.


----------



## martryn (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, Cubey is mafia?

Good.

*[vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 24, 2011)

What about me Fireworks? What does your meta read say?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Wait, Cubey's Mafia? I thought he was joking about that.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

You're the one dude. The one who isn't from brawl. The weird lanky independent that wants friends


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks: The most suspicious confirmed Townie I've ever seen in my life.

@martryn, Shota has 18/19 votes. No one else even has 2. May wanna just climb on the train.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm working on my game so no one will ever be able to tell if I'm town of mafia


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 24, 2011)

I have my eyes on cubey and shin. Law is a little harder to read, but I'm pretty sure on cubey.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

If Fireworks wasn't confirmed I'd lead a lynch on him because of how suspicious he is.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> I have my eyes on cubey and shin. Law is a little harder to read, but I'm pretty sure on cubey.



We need to work together


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey is on my list now too. And Fireworks, why would you want your allegiance to be ambiguous?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> I have my eyes on cubey and shin. Law is a little harder to read, but I'm pretty sure on cubey.



I've been confirmed, bro.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> I have my eyes on cubey and shin. Law is a little harder to read, *but I'm pretty sure on cubey.*



About as sure as a turtle getting ridden by an italian plumber. You should maim me in that case 

Then town will know to get rid of you asap.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Cubey is on my list now too. And Fireworks, why would you want your allegiance to be ambiguous?



I'm pro-town. I swears


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Why the heck do you want to get rid of Unforgiven? How has he wronged the town? You know, outside of maiming me.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> You're the one dude. The one who isn't from brawl. The weird lanky independent that wants friends



Are you saying BlackLuster is Tsukishima?


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

I want to keep him.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Are you saying BlackLuster is Tsukishima?



Yes I just didn't know his name


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Why the heck do you want to get rid of Unforgiven? How has he wronged the town? You know, outside of maiming me.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh btw, I rolehinted earlier and it was pretty subtle. I'll drop more if I stay as a suspect


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sort of wanting Cubey lynched right about now too, but I doubt the votes are going to turn in your favor.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2011)

Law, where were you confirmed? After rereading the last 5 or so pages, you weren't confirmed as town.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Law, where were you confirmed? After rereading the last 5 or so pages, you weren't confirmed as town.



Right after Hiruzen died, ThDyingBreed said I was Town.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Law, where were you confirmed? After rereading the last 5 or so pages, you weren't confirmed as town.



He showed up as innocent in investigations according to TBD. For all we know, he could be a godfather. Which is what I think.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

17 hours left folks.

If I don't see this thread reach 2000 posts by the end of the phase, I am going to be disappoint.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> He showed up as innocent in investigations according to TBD. For all we know, he could be a godfather. Which is what I think.



And you'd be wrong, but that's not really a surprise.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

When Shota flips Mafia, you'll say I'm working for the opposite mafia. And when I help lynch one from the other side, you'll say I'm Tsukishima 

Whatever, I'll just let my actions speak for themselves.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> And you'd be wrong, but that's not really a surprise.



 Say another word Godfather and you're silenced.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> 17 hours left folks.





Time to go do something else.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

I won't lie, I think FW is derping more than MG is this game.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I won't lie, I think FW is derping more than MG is this game.



What's my meta Cubey?

I have deeper and darker motives for this game


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

<- wishes he could rep people for their hilarious comments.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

The trolling thing?  That's pretty pointless. Besides you're not trolling right.

If you really wanted to fuck with this game, you would have claimed cop and got the wrong people lynched, gotten yourself lynched, silenced all the good scumhunters, killed the good roles etc.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> The trolling thing?  That's pretty pointless. Besides you're not trolling right.
> 
> If you really wanted to fuck with this game, you would have claimed cop and got the wrong people lynched, gotten yourself lynched, silenced all the good scumhunters, killed the good roles etc.



No I'm not trolling. .

Don't ever say that.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 24, 2011)

JUst read through all the butthurt posts of JTG trying to get my killed/lynch. And his reason is because I fucked up in mafia games. Like no one has ever done that, some to an even greater extent 

Read nothing productive aside from that.

We are back on the Shota lynch. 

If you guys wanna come at me come at me


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

IF Law is mafia he isnt the godfather, i know his ability


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> No I'm not trolling. .
> 
> Don't ever say that.



Smh.



Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> JUst read through all the butthurt posts of JTG trying to get my killed/lynch. And his reason is because I fucked up in mafia games. Like no one has ever done that, some to an even greater extent
> 
> *Read nothing productive aside from that.*
> 
> ...



You can't be serious


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> IF Law is mafia he isnt the godfather, i know his ability



Whats his ability?


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> *JUst read through all the butthurt posts of JTG* trying to get my killed/lynch. And his reason is because I fucked up in mafia games. Like no one has ever done that, some to an even greater extent
> 
> Read nothing productive aside from that.
> 
> ...



I think you're gay for me.. 

Is that all you read? Show me a game where someone else fucked up just as bad and I'll back off.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Whats his ability?



Scum trying to get me outed.

*[Vote Lynch Mexican God lvl 2]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> IF Law is mafia he isnt the godfather, i know his ability



What is it?


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll wait to say it MG


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

aww fuck it, he can bounce attacks


2 roles can do that 1 mafia and 1 town


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I think you're gay for me..
> 
> Is that all you read? Show me a game where someone else fucked up just as bad and I'll back off.


Thats because those were the majority of the posts 

9 out 10 you would have my name in it and kill/lynch.

Brah Why are u trying to come at me man, and then pretending like im coming at you? 

Fireworks, keep ur man in check bro 


Law said:


> Scum trying to get me outed.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Mexican God lvl 2]*


The mafia have special roles sometimes.

If your ability stands out, and its part of mafia theeeeen?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow thanks a lot.

This whole town is just one big fucking derp isn't it?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

You can say that again.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

you cant get hit so dont worry, get a pikmin on you


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Incoming day action.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Shit just hit the fan lol.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Wow thanks a lot.
> 
> This whole town is just one big fucking derp isn't it?



50/50 Chance man. Thats what Legend says. 

 Whatevs. Im not interested in u dying anyways.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

MG obviously didn't read the phase.

I need a new person to spite. He isn't up to par. Sorry MG.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Smh back in 90


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Another day action? Here we go.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Glad I didn't leave yet.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> MG obviously didn't read the phase.
> 
> I need a new person to spite. He isn't up to par. Sorry MG.



There was nothing else to read  Everyone got back on Shota. 

Brah, u can keep on me if u want man. But u gotta let go that butthurtness, so what if u made a game that later u helped someone cheat in it. Get over it man  everyone else did.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Guys who should I silence?

Azn or MG?


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

MG he's a derp even if he's town


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> There was nothing else to read  Everyone got back on Shota.
> 
> Brah, u can keep on me if u want man. But u gotta let go that butthurtness, so what if u made a game that later u helped someone cheat in it. Get over it man  everyone else did.



Bro, you're too obsessed with my spite. You're a wierd one. I can see why LB left you.


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Guys who should I silence?
> 
> Azn or MG?



cubey and do it next round

why are we swiching oru votes when shota was one away from a lynch


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Mexican God. It's not like he contributes anyway.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Do me Broski  That ability u have is mighty powerful.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Bro, you're too obsessed with my spite. You're a wierd one. I can see why LB left you.


Brah, ur too obsessed with me calling out ur game and taking it to spite.  U cant come at me man.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

hammer said:


> cubey and do it next round
> 
> why are we swiching oru votes when shota was one away from a lynch


I can get Cubes tomorrow.


Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Do me Broski  That ability u have is mighty powerful.



Alright if you say so.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

hammer said:


> cubey and do it next round
> 
> why are we swiching oru votes when shota was one away from a lynch



There is no auto-lynch. We have to wait another 15 hours no matter what the votes are.

Gives us more time to derp and Town the town like the previous page. And Legend, I would expect that level of troll from MG, but to actually out me like that. Considering that ThDyingBreed confirmed me Innocent, and you know what my ability was, to actually come out and say it...

At least you're not Towning hard or anything.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

*Trash Talker, Foul Mouth.*



*Jigglypuff*: jigglypuff, jiggly jiggly, puff!

Translation: You talk to much shit I can't even sing my solo over your bullshit!

*Jigglypuff *has silenced *Mexican God Lvl 2*.​


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Brah, ur too obsessed with me calling out ur game and taking it to spite.  U cant come at me man.



I don't spite you for that. It's just your personality, how you post and your derpness. You can call it what you want though. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

The only reason I'm not doing the whole majority vote thing is because Ike has the smash ball and hasn't used it, there are still a few of day actions to be sent in, and a lot of people haven't voted who need to prove their activity.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 24, 2011)

Captain Oilmar I better be getting those Pikman soon , and yeah I agree on silencing MG.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Trash Talker, Foul Mouth.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.

Peace and quite.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

lmao, good on you, Fireworks.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Guys who should I silence?
> 
> Azn or MG?



why would you silence me if i haven't even posted all this phase smh


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

Law said:


> There is no auto-lynch. We have to wait another 15 hours no matter what the votes are.
> 
> Gives us more time to derp and Town the town like the previous page. And Legend, I would expect that level of troll from MG, but to actually out me like that. Considering that ThDyingBreed confirmed me Innocent, and you know what my ability was, to actually come out and say it...
> 
> At least you're not Towning hard or anything.



oh ok         .


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> why would you silence me if i haven't even posted all this phase smh



It also roleblocks you...mafia.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> It also roleblocks you...mafia.



i aint mafia u btch


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

I apologize Law, but i wanna test out a theory to see how good you are when put in a corner

So take it as semi-spite.

I expect the to happen to me again so whatevs


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2011)

Really?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> I apologize Law, but i wanna test out a theory to see how good you are when put in a corner
> 
> So take it as semi-spite.
> 
> I expect the to happen to me again so whatevs



I take it as full-on spite. You wouldn't have done that if you didn't resent me or think I was pretentious outside the game.

It's a prime example of towning, and it's no wonder Fireworks is enjoying your posts so much.

You haven't put me in a corner. I am confirmed Innocent, and you just confirmed my role for no reason to make it easier for mafia to kill me. In other words, you're just bad at this game, and an asshole on top of it.

But say whatever you need to in order to pretend you aren't derping one of your town's strongest players. Meanwhile I'm going to get something to eat.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 24, 2011)

God you guys posted a whole bunch while I was away lol

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*

In the meantime


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

mystic vote for shota


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

Bleh, Whats done is done, i apologized 

my feeling of spite is over, that clouded my judgement  and ruined my play

you'll most likely survive anyways


----------



## martryn (Jul 25, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Shota]*

Chill it with the fucking posts, guys.  No wonder I have no idea what's going on.  1,800 posts since this game began.  These mafia games are getting fucking out of hand.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 25, 2011)

[Vote Lynch Shota]


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

martryn said:


> *[change vote lynch Shota]*
> 
> Chill it with the fucking posts, guys.  No wonder I have no idea what's going on.  1,800 posts since this game began.  These mafia games are getting fucking out of hand.



48 players will do that. Also, blame Friday for making an interesting game with tons of day-abilities.

One of the more entertaining games I've played, probably the most entertaining on NF.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Law said:


> 48 players will do that. Also, blame Friday for making an interesting game with tons of day-abilities.
> 
> One of the more entertaining games I've played, probably the most entertaining on NF.



Chill..

Thank you


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

I've only been in two Mafia games, but this is the better of the two.


----------



## martryn (Jul 25, 2011)

> 48 players will do that. Also, blame Friday for making an interesting game with tons of day-abilities.
> 
> One of the more entertaining games I've played, probably the most entertaining on NF.



It's all the abilities I don't understand.  Too much happens.  This isn't even mafia anymore.  It's evolved to some sort of play by post MMORPG.


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

martryn said:


> It's all the abilities I don't understand.  Too much happens.  This isn't even mafia anymore.  It's evolved to some sort of play by post MMORPG.



           .


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 25, 2011)

martryn said:


> It's all the abilities I don't understand.  Too much happens.  This isn't even mafia anymore.  It's evolved to some sort of play by post MMORPG.


The roles are easy to understand . 

If you want a game that has complicated roles go look at Cad's game in webcomics.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

martryn said:


> It's all the abilities I don't understand.  Too much happens.  This isn't even mafia anymore.  It's evolved to some sort of play by post MMORPG.



If you strip away the extra flair, it's still mafia. But if you don't enjoy this, I doubt you'll like the game I've created.

That being said, someone should make a Vanilla Mafia again, to remind people what that's like.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Incoming day action.


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

What the heck?


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

What'd you expect. We're not even halfway through the day phase.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Friday said:


> Incoming day action.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

im happy my mom is cooking the homemade sauseges we have in the freeizer

not a role reveal but true fax


----------



## Awesome (Jul 25, 2011)

Law, I just made vanilla mafia that recently ended. Well, mostly.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 25, 2011)

And there's actually a current completely generic game going on that I'm hosting


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

I made a game on another forum called:

"Pig Farmer's Convention" where every player was a Pig Farmer. What they didn't know, was they were also all Serial Killers.

Was fun.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

im making a starcraft game


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

*Copying the Master*



What better way to make up for copying no one yesterday than by copying the master himself?

*Polygon* has copied *Master Hand's [Grab]* ability. *Polygon* can now maim someone every night phase.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Great.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2011)

lol sounds to me like Law is this copy-cat or polygon dude


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

See I knew he shouldn't have revealed.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Copying the Master*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 25, 2011)

God damn it Ike and Oilmar stop inactifagging . 

Law isn't Polygon, I investigated him on day and he showed up town and Independents don't show up innocent.


----------



## Savage (Jul 25, 2011)

Law said:


> Great.



That's exactly what I was like.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol sounds to me like Law is this copy-cat or polygon dude



it was cofnermed he is pro town several tiems  what reason do you think hes independent?



unelss your polygon


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, at least I know he won't target me.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well, at least I know he won't target me.



Haha, yeah

Still though. If anyone thought T_U was dangerous...


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2011)

hammer said:


> it was cofnermed he is pro town several tiems  what reason do you think hes independent?
> 
> 
> 
> unelss your polygon



well i remember when shin zangetsu was hades, he would post right after hades did an action and be like "smh hades" or like "damn hades got the item smh smh smh ect."   so i thought law would be doing the same thing lol.

i was at comic con all day and didnt read the thread lol too lazy to read it though


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> well i remember when shin zangetsu was hades, he would post right after hades did an action and be like "smh hades" or like "damn hades got the item smh smh smh ect."   so i thought law would be doing the same thing lol.
> 
> i was at comic con all day and didnt read the thread lol too lazy to read it though



pro tip you really need to read todays convo if you dotn your in trouble


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

It's actually already pretty clear who Polygon is.

I do know what you mean though. It's usually the Vigilante who calls the vigilante a moron when he kills the wrong person, etc.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I know who ike might be  and they need to go back and look at the beginnig of day phase

or we can relist who we want to kill


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2011)

Law said:


> It's actually already pretty clear who Polygon is.
> 
> I do know what you mean though. It's usually the Vigilante who calls the vigilante a moron when he kills the wrong person, etc.



yeah this is what i mean. same thing as when banhammer as mickey killed the vigilante/duck and then he posted and was like "mouse " lolol even though he was mickey

meh too lazy to read right now


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Ike got the Smash Ball, and can kill two people.

Hiruzen Sarutobi got outed by ThDyingBreed who is Fox. Hiruzen was then sacrificed by Bowser so that all of Bowser's mafia scan innocent.

We're lynching Shota.

That's about all the truly important stuff, unless you're Donkey Kong, then there's more for you to know.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel suspicious on two players from their post sin this day phase. One of them was also in my main suspect list in Day 1.



> Jiraiya the Gallant is continuing his Mexican witch hunt but 1st few posts showed somewhat scummy behaviour.
> 
> 
> Jiraiya the Gallant said:
> ...





> He is not a strong suspect of mine but if Shota turns out to be Wolf [Evil Brawlers] or Crazy Hand [Subspace], we need to look at him.
> 
> 
> hammer said:
> ...


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Azn just lynch Shota


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2011)

Law said:


> Ike got the Smash Ball, and can kill two people.
> 
> Hiruzen Sarutobi got outed by ThDyingBreed who is Fox. Hiruzen was then sacrificed by Bowser so that all of Bowser's mafia scan innocent.
> 
> ...



see i was right! hiruzen sarutobi was mafia!! ha!


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2011)

idk if edits are allowed in this game or not but

*[vote lynch shota]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I feel suspicious on two players from their post sin this day phase. One of them was also in my main suspect list in Day 1.



 He's not mafia. He's town.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, all caught up. I read that there was a concern that Shota could be a particularly emotional and snivelly Jester, is that a real issue? Should he be daykilled instead?


----------



## Sarun (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Incoming Day Action.

Really disappointed with this one, and I was ironically thinking about them using it.


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope it's not too bad


----------



## Awesome (Jul 25, 2011)

Them as in mafia? If you're disappointed then this might actually be good for town. Possibly


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Okay, all caught up. I read that there was a concern that Shota could be a particularly emotional and snivelly Jester, is that a real issue? Should he be daykilled instead?



Why would it matter? It's not like the game ends for anyone else if Mr Game wins by getting lynched.

Falcon's already used his punch today anyway.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

*C'mon, Son!*



*Luigi* attempts to guess that *[????]* is *Polygon*, but is incorrect.​


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 25, 2011)

He doesn't deserve to win. Also, his sig kind of creeps me out.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

Goddamn, just got back and read everything. 

interesting phase so far


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn Luigi, I wish we knew who you guessed.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, it's been an interesting phase alright...


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Luigi:



/modrage


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

You know guys, Donkey Kong can use his Giant Punch to take someone out. You wanna help the town out, Donkey?


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

I can already guess who Polygon is  Everyone who's been paying attention should.



martryn said:


> It's all the abilities I don't understand.  Too much happens.  This isn't even mafia anymore.  It's evolved to some sort of play by post MMORPG.



QFT.



Law said:


> If you strip away the extra flair, it's still mafia. But if you don't enjoy this, I doubt you'll like the game I've created.
> 
> *That being said, someone should make a Vanilla Mafia again, to remind people what that's like.*



I will probably end up doing this.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

Donkey, take out law, do etttt.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Sito said:


> Donkey, take out law, do etttt.



^ Not even being subtle about being mafia anymore.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Why Sito? Law is soo town it hurts.


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You know guys, Donkey Kong can use his Giant Punch to take someone out. You wanna help the town out, Donkey?



Do it Donkey.

And Luigi.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Friday said:


> Luigi:
> 
> 
> 
> /modrage


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah Donkey, do it for the team.

And if you spite me I'll role reveal.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

*spiting stunna*


----------



## Sarun (Jul 25, 2011)

Sito is trying to go back to his usual style of play after focusing too much on Raf in Day 1.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 25, 2011)

The derping level is beyond comprehension.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

I skimmed this phase, who is donkey supposed to target


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

I can make an educated guess on who Luigi targeted.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

If I hadn't made Donkey Kong masons with Diddy, I would've thoroughly enjoyed him killing Dididy Kong


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah Donkey, do it for the team.
> 
> *And if you spite me I'll role reveal.*



Have you not yet rolerevealed?  Who are you if not Diddy Kong?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Sito said:


> I skimmed this phase, who is donkey supposed to target



Subtle


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

So much Law dickriding smh


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So much Law dickriding smh



That could be both a good thing and a bad thing depending on who's doing the riding...which way do you mean?


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

people tend to dickride people that are superior to them


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

I meant I'd reveal DK, not myself.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

we can always kill stunna and see who starts making jokes


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

*sending in one-shot on hammer*


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So much Law dickriding smh



I know


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Law said:


> That could be both a good thing and a bad thing depending on who's doing the riding...which way do you mean?



There is either the "Let's get rid of Law for the 1000th time cuz he's too good" despite the fact that he was stupidly revealed for no reason riding, or there is the "Law is probably right, let's follow him" riding.



Stunna said:


> I meant I'd reveal DK, not myself.



DK = Diddy Kong?  I see now, ok. No one should be sus of you anymore tbqh.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Sito said:


> *sending in one-shot on hammer*



you do know the tiown wnats azn and mexican dead right?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey friday mind giving me that list again of the mafia games?


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

lol the town wants azn and mexican dead.

azn and mexican

does anyone else find that hilarious???????


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> There is either the "Let's get rid of Law for the 1000th time cuz he's too good" despite the fact that he was stupidly revealed for no reason riding, or there is the "Law is probably right, let's follow him" riding.



I am usually right, so having them follow me is usually a very good idea. It's not bad if it's right.

I'm probably not very good at this game, to be honest. Just average, please ignore me.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

Butthole I meant Donkey, lol.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Shota said:


> Hey friday mind giving me that list again of the mafia games?


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Shota said:


> Hey friday mind giving me that list again of the mafia games?



You mean the FC I invited you to earlier?


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

Friday said:


> lol the town wants azn and mexican dead.
> 
> azn and mexican
> 
> does anyone else find that hilarious???????


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Law said:


> I am usually right, so having them follow me is usually a very good idea. It's not bad if it's right.
> 
> I'm probably not very good at this game, to be honest. Just average, please ignore me.



Yes, I can tell you are pretty average 

Anyways, kinda want to look into Rofl and Blackluster.


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> There is either the "Let's get rid of Law for the 1000th time cuz he's too good" despite the fact that he was stupidly revealed for no reason riding, or there is the "Law is probably right, let's follow him" riding.
> 
> 
> 
> DK = Diddy Kong?  I see now, ok. No one should be sus of you anymore tbqh.



Why'd you turn on Law all of a sudden though?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

Friday said:


> You mean the FC I invited you to earlier?



yeah brah thx 


oh and you guys continue the derping.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why'd you turn on Law all of a sudden though?



becuase he's ride the lets lynch law becuase he is so good dick.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why'd you turn on Law all of a sudden though?



lolwut? Turn on him when? I am saying people need to stop trying to lynch him just because he's good. He's confirmed town ffs.

I think I want to get replaced.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

fucking no edit rule 

I'd edit it but I'm afraid stunna will snitch on me


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why'd you turn on Law all of a sudden though?



He wants to be the one getting ridden by a bunch of dudes instead of me. He can have it, tbh


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

* eating bitch pudding while watching the game *


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Sito said:


> *sending in one-shot on hammer*



someoen set sito strait that we had pre set people to kill


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

hammer is probably mafia, wanting me to kill those two who he knows are town


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 25, 2011)

We should kill Mystic Serenade out of spite.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

Law said:


> Is it "cool" not to read the thread or something?



Don't worry, Law. You'll get used to people not reading.
People don't read the thread, the role list, or anything else for that matter. smh



Platinum said:


> Jesus christ that was a lot of bullshit to read through.



Indeed it was... 



Cubey said:


> Yes, I can tell you are pretty average
> 
> Anyways, kinda want to look into Rofl and Blackluster.



Oh hi there, Cubey.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay so jtg it is?


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Rofl bro I dont know about you. You've been staying incredibly low-key this game. I completely forgot about you until I rechecked the player list.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Sito said:


> hammer is probably mafia, wanting me to kill those two who he knows are town



did yuo read the previus paegs or what


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Rofl bro I dont know about you. You've been staying incredibly low-key this game. I completely forgot about you until I rechecked the player list.



Yeah, I know. Blame the Liar Game for that, bro. Friggin' dumbasses in there... smh
I made more posts in that game then I normally do for an entire game, I think.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

I skimmed it and it's mostly people wanting to kill azn and mexican becuase cubey.

Mafia knows they are easy kills, that's why I'm suspicious of you hamma


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Sito said:


> I skimmed it and it's mostly people wanting to kill azn and mexican becuase cubey.
> 
> Mafia knows they are easy kills, that's why I'm suspicious of you hamma



what are you talking about it wasnt even my idea

then you go and say you will use your ability on me and I said why me when there are two others we suspect of mafia im not on anyoens radar


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> lolwut? Turn on him when? I am saying people need to stop trying to lynch him just because he's good. He's confirmed town ffs.
> 
> I think I want to get replaced.



Nope. You used to side with him and all. No you complain of dick riding


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

not sure if I can edit

infact the only oen left with a oen shot is donky kong for the town list


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> Yeah, I know. Blame the Liar Game for that, bro. Friggin' dumbasses in there... smh
> I made more posts in that game then I normally do for an entire game, I think.



Oh I see 



Fireworks said:


> Nope. You used to side with him and all. No you complain of dick riding



Name the time when I sided with him just because he's a good player. Please, I would love to see this. Just one post of such behavior and I will admit to you being my almighty God.


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Name the time when I sided with him just because he's a good player. Please, I would love to see this. Just one post of such behavior and I will admit to you being my almighty God.



Whoa I'm not God. 

And it's too far back. But it was back with Ane and when I put Law on my sus list and you got angry and


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh I see



Did you know that it's extremely tiresome to explain something over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again ?
Seriously.
It feels like I've lost billions of braincells just from that game.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Whoa I'm not God.
> 
> And it's too far back. But it was back with Ane and when I put Law on my sus list and you got angry and



Yes, it was just an exaggeration.

I don't recall only getting mad at you putting Law on your sus list, it was also Shin.


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

I need to stop smoking.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG I HAD AN IDEA


you know how they make lectronic ciggs with water vapor?


the yshould replace it with asthma/broncidus medicine


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> Did you know that it's extremely tiresome to explain something over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again ?
> Seriously.
> It feels like I've lost billions of braincells just from that game.



You are playing in a game with like 200 towning townies, did you not think that would happen?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 25, 2011)

wtf, guys, thirty pages while I was sleeping 

anyway, after reading them

*[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*

he could be town but he seems to want to fool people with his posts after all


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 25, 2011)

Sigh I wish we had a backup doctor as it seem's like Oilmar is never going to get on and give me my damn Pikman .


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

what does that make 37 fuck yeah.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You are playing in a game with like 200 towning townies, did you not think that would happen?



I'm used to towning townies. Hell, I should be after 50+ games of that, but it's the ammount of new people that are towning that's annoying as fuck. 
It's like I'm reading the thread with this  being my standard position. There's no point in even removing my hand from my face anymore. >......>

Anyways.. enough off-topic talk.

*[VOTE LYNCH SHOTA]*

Or was that stunna. 
Damnit..


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

>.> -> Shota
Agmaster
ane -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Awesome -> Shota
AznKuchikiChick -> Shota
Baroxio
Belphegor -> Shota
Bioness -> Shota
blacklusterseph004 -> Shota
Chiba -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Cubey -> Stunna
Fireworks -> Shota -> Cubey -> Shota
hammer -> Shota
Hidden Nin
Il Diavolo
Jessicα -> Shota
Jiraiya the Gallant -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Jαmes -> Shota
KizaruTachio
Law -> stunna -> stunna -> shota -> Mexican God Lvl 2
Legend -> Shota
LegendaryBeauty -> JTG
Martryn -> the_unforgiven -> Cubey -> Shota
Mei Lin
Mexican God Lvl 2
Nois -> Shota
Platinum
Sarun Uchiha ->Shota
Shin - Zangetsu -> Shota
Shota
Sito -> JTG
SoulTaker -> Shota
Sphyer
Stunna -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota
Tempest Phantom
thdyingbreed -> Shota -> Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota -> Shota
The_Unforgiven -> Shin-Zangetsu -> Shota
twinrasengan
~Mystic Serenade~ -> Belphegor

*21 Shota*
2 Jiraiya The Gallant
1 Mexican God lvl 2
1 Stunna
1 Belphegor


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

i doubt ike(sp?) will do anything


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

20 man 17 off from a full lynch :/


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

stuna is sito  DK?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

hammer said:


> stuna is sito  DK?



Why would you want another townie to be exposed ? Seriously.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe cause he's Mafia.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> Why would you want another townie to be exposed ? Seriously.



becuase he's mafia.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

*The More Friends The Merrier *



T*sukishima* was strolling through the town when he saw someone nice, and decided that they should be friends forever. "What better way to make friends than to slice them?" he thought.

*Tsukishima *has converted *[????]* to his faction.​


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

this is one of the strangest mafia games ive played

good job friday


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Change vote Lynch Hammer]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Maybe cause he's Mafia.





Sito said:


> becuase he's mafia.



> don't realise that I'm replying to hammer because it's hammer


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

I just realized Azn when is your mafia game gonna be up.


----------



## Savage (Jul 25, 2011)

Kill hammer DK. I have faith in your one shot.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> Why would you want another townie to be exposed ? Seriously.



sito is role claaiming


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

Though I think hammer is Mafia, I believe the shot should be reserved for a more accurate opportunity. However I won't be mad if Donkey chooses to do otherwise.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Hammer is on my sus list now. DK, get him.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Though I think hammer is Mafia, I believe the shot should be reserved for a more accurate opportunity. However I won't be mad if Donkey chooses to do otherwise.



the whoel reason I asked was because we said earlier we want azn and mexican to be vigilantied then sito says -will use one shot on hammer-


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

You prolly' right. I'm just bull-crapping right now cause' I'm tired. 

But I've got my eye on you.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, Mr DK please make your decision to kill or not to kill so Friday can come one step closer to thinking the game day might be good and done.

Ike, you too...either use it or say no thanks so the mod knows.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

hell we been saying for PAGES we should kil latleast one of them and one comment and you all say shit liek KILL HAMMER NOW

wtf


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

I think this is not the first time you've tried to get townies to expose their role to you


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

at hammer 

it happens so relax and just take it.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I think this is not the first time you've tried to get townies to expose their role to you


i dont remember demanding to know anyroel besides sito due to the situation.  because sito said he diddnt read the posts and then said-is gonig to sue oen shot on hammer-  why would you waste a one shot withotu reading how the day phase is going, espicually if its a kill


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Shota said:


> at hammer
> 
> it happens so relax and just take it.



only someone who dosnt want to play will take it


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2011)

Friday said:


> *The More Friends The Merrier *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol why do i have the feeling iv been converted? idk its just a FEERINGU i have


Shota said:


> I just realized Azn when is your mafia game gonna be up.


lol whenever i get around to finishing the townie roles..lolol


hammer said:


> the whoel reason I asked was because we said earlier we want azn and mexican to be vigilantied then sito says -will use one shot on hammer-


bitch i am not mafia

do not fucking kill me


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

hammer said:


> only someone who dosnt want to play will take it



ouch harsh words from "someone like you"


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

wtf dose that mean


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

It means nothing at all.

I love my lynch though.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

I honestly dont understand by someone liek you I want to play  so I try


----------



## Savage (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder if DK sent in the one shot.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm gonna go to sleep since I have work tomorrow. Will be up early to update anything if needed.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

incoming day action.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

hammer said:


> i dont remember demanding to know anyroel besides sito due to the situation.  because sito said he diddnt read the posts and then said-is gonig to sue oen shot on hammer-  why would you waste a one shot withotu reading how the day phase is going, espicually if its a kill





hammer said:


> we can always kill stunna and see who starts making jokes





hammer said:


> *I think I know who ike might be*  and they need to go back and look at the beginnig of day phase
> 
> or we can relist who we want to kill



This is not the first time you've expressed interest in figuring out other people's roles, and now you are blatantly asking Stunna to reveal a one-shotter.

Also, you should not be talking about reading the dayphase, when you yourself don't do it:



hammer said:


> diddnt stunna say he was mamed?
> 
> is that true unforgiven?





Cubey said:


> Read the damn phase



Finally, I went back and looked at your posts. You haven't said shit this entire game really. You've just been posting the obvious or otherwise making jokes, and I have no idea how you weren't called out on it. The only time you ever got down to business was right now, when you were threatened.

You are setting off a dozen fucking alarms.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

aww was so slow.>.<

and nope hammer not what I mean. 

goodnight everybody!


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

I diddnt say IKE REVEAL YOURSWELF I said I think I know who ike is.  and I only asked about roels if people roel reveal I need confermation  unforgiven was proven to be a role so if someoen is bullshitting I would like to know.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

not to mention killing stunna shouldnt be taken seriusly I mean think about it dont you find the roel of dk and diddy kong amusin at all?


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Right  That is why you keep going on and on about Mr. Bacon.

Getting townies to role reveal is not something you should be focusing on.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

cubey if someone right otu says they will use their one shot on me after peope saying use it on these two is that not odd?

besides if I was mafia the only person I would be worried about is sheik.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

umm idk

*[VOTE LYNCH SHOTA]*

cause everyones doing it.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

there I voted goodnight


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Donkey/Diddy is amusing but dont try to reveal Donkey  Here's some more strange activity

After Sito said he was going to kill you, you said:



hammer said:


> you do know the tiown wnats azn and mexican dead right?



I couldn't put my finger on why this was odd. Now that I think about it, this is NOT what a townie would respond with. If I was a townie in that situation, I would say "Kill Azn and Mex " or something.

That is you trying to use majority to your side. You didn't even make an argument about WHY we want to kill the two. You didn't explain how azn fakeclaimed a cop role or why Mex is such a derp. In fact, just you saying "town wants" is sus because that implies you are separate from town. Classic deflection.



hammer said:


> what are you talking about it wasnt even my idea
> 
> then you go and say you will use your ability on me and I said why me *when there are two others we suspect of mafia im not on anyoens radar*





> *im not on anyoens radar*





> *im not on anyoens radar*





> *im not on anyoens radar*



Smh.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey when that was psoted I wasnt learn to look at time

and you know what cubey? I told sito go look back at the pages liek you told me to do


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Donkey/Diddy is amusing but dont try to reveal Donkey  Here's some more strange activity
> 
> After Sito said he was going to kill you, you said:
> 
> ...


you enlarged it but you couldn't fix the error.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

edittign someone elses quotye in a mafia game is a nono shota


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

yet he enlarged it which is editing which isn't a nono hammer.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 25, 2011)

bitch i didnt fakeclaim

hiruzen sarutobi was mafia and it was all because i revealed him as so that he was killed and then bowser killled him or w/e

and hiruzen kept saying i was suspicious, not when he was mafia

but he came up guilty and thats what he gets


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

he diddnt chaneg the words so its not bad you dotn chnge words in a quote of a mafia game


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

it's funny hiruzen was the one that started my bandwagon.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

you still need to be lynched


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Smh, the point of that was not to point out his spelling  It was the  fact that he IS DECLARING THAT HE IS NOT ON ANYONES RADAR. How can you miss this?



hammer said:


> someoen set sito strait that we had pre set people to kill



Look how intent he is on having those same people killed. I didn't see any other townie stick to this pre-set plan. You think he would have said shit if Sito targeted me with his kill? Fuck no, he would lol his ass off.

He's only trying to deflect the kill off him because he is mafia scum, and now I'm sure of it. I can taste your fear hammer.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

I know it was why I was rotfl, just didn't know the edit thing went so deep. 

watch hammer turn out to be town.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll actually defend hammer.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

time to do this.

Edit: naa I'm good

Edit 2: I Ninja'd this shizz 

Edit 3: all these edits are fake.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

lul im mafia scum  if you are so fucking worried im mafia instead of wasting a one shot on me use marios ability on me


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol jk you're Mr. Bacon. I knew it


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

wtf are you talking about theres no mr bacon in ssbb


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah yeah sure  You're the breakfast combo role. That's why you're so scared of getting killed but so willing to allow yourself a lynch 

Whatever man, do ur thing, I aint even mad


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

hammer said:


> wtf are you talking about theres no mr bacon in ssbb



just like there is no tsukishima


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Yeah yeah sure  You're the breakfast combo role. That's why you're so scared of getting killed but so willing to allow yourself a lynch
> 
> Whatever man, do ur thing, I aint even mad


no my point was if your so itnent on killing me dont do a one shot do something that stays forever.  dk should hold onto it 


Legend said:


> just like there is no tsukishima



what are you talking about I remember playing as tsukishima when I was 8!


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Hammer you made it too obvious. You are Mr. Bacon.

At least we know who the jester is now, we can avoid him entirely.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 25, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> bitch i didnt fakeclaim
> 
> hiruzen sarutobi was mafia and it was all because i revealed him as so that he was killed and then bowser killled him or w/e
> 
> ...


Didn't fake claim? 

I heard you claimed cop, your not the cop I am and it was thanks to my investigation he got lynched.

Kirby should investigate after he uses inhale on me on Azn as that sounds suspicious claiming a role and later it turns out shes lying.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hammer you made it too obvious. You are Mr. Bacon.
> 
> At least we know who the jester is now, we can avoid him entirely.



what are you talking about all im saying is why should someone come into a thread and right otu say i diddnt read the pages but will sue my one shot on so and so its better for someone who can use a continuious ability to figure it out.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

hammer said:


> what are you talking about all im saying is why should someone come into a thread and right otu say i diddnt read the pages but will sue my one shot on so and so its better for someone who can use a continuious ability to figure it out.



Really?

You got scared as fuck when Sito said he was gonna kill you, but offer yourself wholeheartedly to a lynch. Not to mention you've been talking about the Jester role nonstop.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Really?
> 
> You got scared as fuck when Sito said he was gonna kill you, but offer yourself wholeheartedly to a lynch. Not to mention you've been talking about the Jester role nonstop.



the only timew I mention ejster was when I acused shota of beign the jester I mean compare the two of us he WANTS to die, I dont want to die but I said if you want me to die without reading the thread and finding proof why waste a 1 time ability.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Didn't fake claim?
> 
> I heard you claimed cop, your not the cop I am and it was thanks to my investigation he got lynched.
> 
> Kirby should investigate after he uses inhale on me on Azn as that sounds suspicious claiming a role and later it turns out shes lying.



if she is bowswrs group it wont work


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Your argument has too many holes to point out. So I'll leave it for everyone to see that you are in fact the jester no matter how much you deny it.

We can pretty much ignore hammer then.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Your argument has too many holes to point out. So I'll leave it for everyone to see that you are in fact the jester no matter how much you deny it.
> 
> We can pretty much ignore hammer then.



first of all how is there a hole I dont want to die never said I did what I did say if I MUST die dont one shot ability me unless you can 100% prove it.


also even if I was a jester why ignroe me i would still be town and still vote for town.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

I meant ignore you as a suspect for mafia. You can still be an asset to town, and win with town.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I meant ignore you as a suspect for mafia. You can still be an asset to town, and win with town.



I tried to hard


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 25, 2011)

hammer said:


> if she is bowswrs group it wont work


There's still 2 other Mafia factions + 2 Independents so it's worth an investigation.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

thats true         ,


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

It's okay hammer


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol Jester.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It's okay hammer





>.> said:


> Lol Jester.



I had you guys gonig there for a bit 


now this means either shtoa is a dick who wasted our time and took a spot OR he is mafia thinknig if we think hes jester we wont vote for him.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

It's been obvious since last day what Shota's strategy is lol. I've been convinced of his scumminess since the first bandwagon and still am


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 25, 2011)

hammer said:


> I had you guys gonig there for a bit
> 
> 
> now this means either shtoa is a dick who wasted our time and took a spot OR he is mafia thinknig if we think hes jester we wont vote for him.



Shota is getting lynched so, we'll find out soon enough.
Well.. soon is not really the right word, considering it's still another, what, 14 hours till the end of the dayphase.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

fffffffff 14 hoursim glad that it was timed right so everyday I have two mafia games to occupy me lmao


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

Hammer, I skimmed everything I missed, the only reason I said sending one- shot on hammer was becuase you said something about killing stunna and seeing who starts making jokes to see who donkey kong is.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Ike still not here. 

Amazing. Nothing much changed overnight. Go for Mei Lin and Azn.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

We really need to take advantage and strike with his ability


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 25, 2011)

Finished skimming through.
Soo to sum up some of what happened.. All members of brawler's mafia will appear innocent to investigations.
And Shota's role claim has been counter claimed..

[Vote lynch Shota]


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

with ik thats two kills so azn and mexican(why not everyone seems to dislike mexican atm and azn got counter claimed)  and sito I meant what I said about saving it just because you chould be wrong I mean look at lugi lmao


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Shota]*

No editing rule.. 
Forgot to bold my post.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Ness
[PK Flash]? One-shot move. If someone attacks Ness, their attack will be redirected onto another played. Does not work against final smashes.
[Looking for Lucas]? If Ness finds Lucas, both will be immune to any type of Final Smash move. They may communicate after one finds the other. Ness may send a PM to the mod every day phase with one name of who he believes Lucas to be.



HAX


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 25, 2011)

The day phase starts at a bad time for me. Lots of catching up to do now.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, I skimmed through the thread. Might as well get it over with.

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2011)

51 fucking pages. 

*[VOTE LYNCH SHOTA]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

you were replaced by stunna


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2011)

-walks out thread like a dickhead-


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 25, 2011)

Blah.  Not going to have time vote if I don't know.  

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*

Off to work, peace out peeps.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

*Mastic has replaced KizaruTachio*


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

>.> -> Shota
Agmaster
ane -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Awesome -> Shota
AznKuchikiChick -> Shota
Baroxio
Belphegor -> Shota
Bioness -> Shota
blacklusterseph004 -> Shota
Chiba -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Cubey -> Stunna
Fireworks -> Shota -> Cubey -> Shota
hammer -> Shota
Hidden Nin -> Shota
Il Diavolo -> Shota
Jessicα -> Shota
Jiraiya the Gallant -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Jαmes -> Shota
Law -> stunna -> stunna -> shota -> Mexican God Lvl 2
Legend -> Shota
LegendaryBeauty -> JTG
Martryn -> the_unforgiven -> Cubey -> Shota
Mastic
Mei Lin
Mexican God Lvl 2
Nois -> Shota
Platinum
Sarun Uchiha ->Shota
Shin - Zangetsu -> Shota
Shota -> Shota
Sito -> JTG
SoulTaker -> Shota
Sphyer
Stunna -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota -> hammer
Tempest Phantom -> Shota
thdyingbreed -> Shota -> Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota -> Shota
The_Unforgiven -> Shin-Zangetsu -> Shota
twinrasengan
~Mystic Serenade~ -> Belphegor

*25 Shota*
2 Jiraiya The Gallant
1 hammer
1 Mexican God lvl 2
1 Stunna
1 Belphegor


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2011)

here's hoping shota is mafia.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 25, 2011)

Im guessing we're voting for this dude Shota eh. 

*[VOTE Lynch Shota]*

Im obviosuly not gonna read all those fucking pages so is there anything of importance I need to know?


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

7 people have yet to vote.

I sent out PMs to notify them, so they have 6 hours to do so.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 25, 2011)

Tsukishima is in this game.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

Tsukishima was my second favorite character in ssbb, first was kirby and third was donkey kong


----------



## Mastic (Jul 25, 2011)

Kirby was the shit but Tsukishima was a fucking legend tho.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

I honestly thought Tsukishima was a cheap character, even in the older games. He's so controlling.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 25, 2011)

Friday said:


> 7 people have yet to vote.
> 
> I sent out PMs to notify them, so they have 6 hours to do so.



Their vote won't change anything will it? Why not end the phase now?


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Because it isn't fair.

Plus Ike hasn't used his final smash yet. I'll check to see if anyone has posted, that way I can at least count their non vote as a self vote.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 25, 2011)

btw this game has a shit ton of mafia.


----------



## mali (Jul 25, 2011)

This game is gettin serious know.
*[Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Mastic said:


> btw this game has a shit ton of mafia.



They have to take each other out, so it balances out.


----------



## mali (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry about the inactivity guys.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 25, 2011)

Friday said:


> They have to take each other out, so it balances out.



True enough, plus I suppose it makes it more likely to target mafia.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

Shota seems like mafia. Hate to say it but he slipped immediately and never recovered from it. He is known mafia and a safe vote. This is as of page 68. Yawn, this will take a while

As for Tribulation I can't accept inactivity as a valid reason. There is a core group of people being super active but the majority are pseudo lurkers. Sure. Some may be scum hiding out but those like me are kind of spending the weekend with their girl or doing something. This is way more active that the we one. Back to analyzing people.

As for maiming, is it like killing?  What did Diddy do?  End of page 70.
Unforgiven.  How do you know Stunna is diddy?


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonder what would happen to this phase if shota got killed by someone


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> As for maiming, is it like killing?  What did Diddy do?  End of page 70.


When someone is maimed it means they lose all their abilities for the game. The_Unforgiven maimed me as a way to find out if I was Mafia.



> Unforgiven. How do you know Stunna is diddy?


I know you weren't talking to me, but he chose to maim me, Stunna, and when the day action came in, it showed that Master Hand had maimed Diddy Kong.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

@page 89

Why the hell is only two mafia dead with how active this game has been?  

If it hasn't happened yet, Kirby inhaling thdyingbreed can at the very least reveal or confirm.  Good call.

Oh shit at Bowser.  So, cop is useless against big evil?  What other ways can we use to get them revealed now?

[Vote Lynch Shota]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

Because as Law said, this is Derp Town.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

WTF is ike doing?


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

WE LIKE IKE WE LIKE IKE WE LIKE IKE


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

hammer said:


> WE LIKE IKE WE LIKE IKE WE LIKE IKE



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeA9K7oDsZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

If Azn is converted as she herself hinted at being the case, should we kill her?  How dangerous is Tsukishima with friends vs all by his lonesome?

I...CAUGHT...UP!!!

*[Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

If Ike just so happens to kill shots, the next person up for the lynch is JTG.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

tuskishma is so fucking hax lmao if he gets the court or the orginals thats one lynch if he gets a like 10 peopel soonor or later thast another lynch


fuck you tuskishima I hated using you in ssbb


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm actually somewhat glad that Bowser's mafia is now un-investigable. It means we have to rely more on scumhunting and going back to basics of mafia, which is something most games nowadays sorely lack.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

LB appears


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 25, 2011)

My laptop has been restored to me from the hours 11 am to 5 pm EST. Basically when my dad's at work. Rest of the time, I'm operating from a phone.

Am I to assume you suspect me, Legend?


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

not really tbh, i didnt know you were in the game


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 25, 2011)

Between hosting my clusterfuck of a game, and having my laptop taken away, I wouldn't be surprised. I'm generally far more active, and I read up when I can.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

When does this phase end? An hour? Five?


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Less than 3 hrs when I get home from work. So 3


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Between hosting my clusterfuck of a game, and having my laptop taken away, I wouldn't be surprised. I'm generally far more active, and I read up when I can.



shtoa claiemd I counter claimed al lyou need to know is kill shota


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

on a side note this should ahve been posetd a LOOOONG time a go


*Spoiler*: __ 





Friday said:


> *C'mon, Son!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Luigi* attempts to guess that *[????]* is *Polygon*, but is incorrect.​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 25, 2011)

hammer said:


> shtoa claiemd I counter claimed al lyou need to know is kill shota



So Shota's claiming Jester? But you insist that's your role?


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So Shota's claiming Jester? But you insist that's your role?



well more like cubey figured me out   shota is getting lynched might as well join the wagon


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 25, 2011)

Although my vote is not needed (last I counted, he has 21 votes on him), it can't hurt to lynch him anyways. Almost confirmed mafia, if you are telling the truth.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Shota]*

Clicked submit before I put in my vote. :/


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2011)

seriusly 3 hours left where the fuck is ike use your smash!


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Will Ike use his smash ball? The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 25, 2011)

Why didn't Ike kill of Shota from the beginning of the phase anyway?


----------



## mali (Jul 25, 2011)

Surpressing urge to use a popcorn gif.......


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

If Ike goes the phase without using his smash.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

who should he target again?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Mei Lin and Aznkuchikichik. Kill'em Ike.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

What's Ike smash do again?


----------



## mali (Jul 25, 2011)

Had to be done.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> What's Ike smash do again?



kills 2 players


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, so I get why smash killing azn is viable.  She admits herself (possibly) that tsuki may have converted her.  Tsuki's faction is a straight up danger, despite being the most hax character in SSB.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

*Mei Lin has been replaced by Paper Person.*

Not gonna accept any new replacements after this night phase. Too many players. If you can't play you are modkilled.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

How many are close to being modkilled?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

...soz bro. You gottta die.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

No one is in danger of getting modkilled. Everyone's been good about posting.

Platinum, Baroxio, and Sphyer are in danger of getting modblocked.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 25, 2011)

In the case that Ike kills Shota, shouldn't we have a second better lynch than J t G? Azn is our best bet right now in my opinion.

*[change vote lynch AznKuchikiChick]*


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

What was consensus on Mei Lin?  Why was she sus?


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

>.> -> Shota
Agmaster -> Shota -> Shota
ane -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Awesome -> Shota -> AznKuchikiChik
AznKuchikiChick -> Shota
Baroxio
Belphegor -> Shota
Bioness -> Shota
blacklusterseph004 -> Shota
Chiba -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Cubey -> Stunna
Fireworks -> Shota -> Cubey -> Shota
hammer -> Shota
Hidden Nin -> Shota
Il Diavolo -> Shota
Jessicα -> Shota
Jiraiya the Gallant -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Jαmes -> Shota
Law -> stunna -> stunna -> shota -> Mexican God Lvl 2
Legend -> Shota
LegendaryBeauty -> JTG -> Shota
Martryn -> the_unforgiven -> Cubey -> Shota
Mastic -> Shota
Mei Lin
Mexican God Lvl 2
Nois -> Shota
Platinum
Sarun Uchiha ->Shota
Shin - Zangetsu -> Shota
Shota -> Shota
Sito -> JTG
SoulTaker -> Shota
Sphyer
Stunna -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota -> hammer-> AznKuchikiChik
Tempest Phantom -> Shota
thdyingbreed -> Shota -> Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota -> Shota
The_Unforgiven -> Shin-Zangetsu -> Shota
twinrasengan -> Shota
~Mystic Serenade~ -> Belphegor -> Shota

*29 Shota*
2 AznKuchikiChik
1 Jiraiya The Gallant
1 Mexican God lvl 2
1 Stunna


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 25, 2011)

Just caught up again, overkill to the mafia scum *[Change Vote Lynch Shota]*


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Change vote Lynch AznKuchikiChik]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Excellent news, Ike is contemplating the smash ball.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

about damn time


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> In the case that Ike kills Shota, shouldn't we have a second better lynch than J t G? Azn is our best bet right now in my opinion.
> 
> *[change vote lynch AznKuchikiChick]*



After shota, I'm thinking cubey.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 25, 2011)

BAND WAGON 

*[VOTE LYNCH SHOTA]*

And why you so suspicious of Cubey, The Unforgiven?


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh this is going to be interesting. Let's go Ike, do it!


----------



## River Song (Jul 25, 2011)

My first game.

Anyway reading through the evidence and the fact that he was being very secrative, I'll say

*[VOTE LYNCH SHOTA]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

The long awaited Final Smash is here.

*INCOMING FINAL SMASH!*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 25, 2011)

Pre-emptive smh goes here.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 25, 2011)

Bout time.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

it cant get anyworse


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

can't wait


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 25, 2011)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

*We Like Ike!*



*Ike's* election campaign, "We Like Ike" was a very popular campaign slogan during the 1950's. The "We Like Ike" slogan was created when Peter G. Peterson of Market Facts (he would be Secretary of Commerce for Nixon), did research for the campaign and found out more people wanted to talk about how they trusted and felt comfortable with *Ike*, but didn't like to describe their views on all the issues. Thus, 'We Like Ike' went on all Ike paraphernalia. *Ike* would surely listen to town, and adhere to their wishes.

*Ike* activated his Final Smash, *[Great Aether]* and killed *Princess Peach* (AznKuchikiChik) and *Link *(Paper Person).​


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

.
smh just smh


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

Dang, sucks for Paper Person. First Mafia game and he gets killed after his first post.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2011)

I think Paper should be able to replace someone else, that was just a bit to short of a time to be called as a "replacement".


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn Damn Damn


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

If shota isnt mafia


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be ending the phase in 40 minutes.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 25, 2011)

Why paper person?


----------



## mali (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, that went well.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Well fuck. 

Let's see how Shota turns up.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> Why paper person?



Paper person replaced Mei Lin, who was suspect.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 25, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Mei Lin and Aznkuchikichik. Kill'em Ike.


*[VOTE LYNCH SHIN-ZANGETSU]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Change VOTE LYNCH SHIN-ZANGETSU]*


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Change vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*


----------



## mali (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin-Zabgetsu]*

You dang done it know son


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Change VOTE LYNCH SHIN-ZANGETSU]
*Yo dawg, I heard you liked getting townies killed.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

:rofl 

I'll take the rap for Mei Lin easy. I found her suspect, very simple. 
But for Azn, we all killed her together. Not without good reason though. She killed herself, by being inactive, failing to read thread, failing to defend herself adequately and even roleclaiming another townie. 

Do what you like.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol you dumbasses. You'll town me for killing Mei Lin? Because that's the only person I can take responsibility for. And I killed her for better  reasons than Falcon killed Tribulation. 

I noticed though that it mostly terds that haven't read the entire thread voting me.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

I read the entire thread


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

How do you take responsibility for killing Mei Lin without being Ike?


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

I think Falcon gets a pass for releasing 4 smashballs last day phase


----------



## Bioness (Jul 25, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin-Zabgetsu]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 25, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Pre-emptive smh goes here.



I called it.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Why claim responsibility?

I encouraged Ike and constantly repeated that he should kill her. Haven't you been reading? He wouldn't have targetted her had I not presented her as being suspicious. I know a lot of people aren't used to accepting these things but that's how the game works. Townies can't just be trusted for being townies, you gotta meet halfway and do your part to earn it. Both townies that just died failed in this very endeavour.

 Azn failed to do that and Mei Lin...well...inactivity combined with only three suspicious posts wasn't doing much for us anyway. Ya'll are too small picture. You haven't learned to think.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

If bioness can't spell, does her vote count?

Also, I've read all of the thread.  It took a couple of days, but I powered through!


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

>.> -> Shota
Agmaster -> Shota -> Shota -> Shin-Zangetsu
ane -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Awesome -> Shota -> AznKuchikiChik
Baroxio -> Shota -> Shin-Zangetsu
Belphegor -> Shota
Bioness -> Shota -> Shin-Zangetsu
blacklusterseph004 -> Shota
Chiba -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Cubey -> Stunna
Fireworks -> Shota -> Cubey -> Shota
hammer -> Shota
Hidden Nin -> Shota
Il Diavolo -> Shota
Jessicα -> Shota
Jiraiya the Gallant -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Shota
Jαmes -> Shota
Law -> stunna -> stunna -> shota -> Mexican God Lvl 2
Legend -> Shota
LegendaryBeauty -> JTG -> Shota
Martryn -> the_unforgiven -> Cubey -> Shota
Mastic -> Shota
Mexican God Lvl 2
Nois -> Shota
Platinum
Sarun Uchiha ->Shota
Shin - Zangetsu -> Shota
Shota -> Shota
Sito -> JTG -> Shin-Zangetsu
SoulTaker -> Shota
Sphyer
Stunna -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota -> hammer-> AznKuchikiChik -> Shin - Zangetsu
Tempest Phantom -> Shota
thdyingbreed -> Shota -> Hiruzen Sarutobi -> Shota -> Shota
The_Unforgiven -> Shin-Zangetsu -> Shota
twinrasengan -> Shota -> Shin-Zangetsu
~Mystic Serenade~ -> Belphegor -> Shota

*25 Shota*
6 Shin-Zangetsu
1 AznKuchikiChik
1 Mexican God lvl 2
1 Stunna

Sphyer and Platinum will be modblocked for the night phase.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

Bioness is a male.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

wth, Shin, you're the one who claimed you got rid of Mei Lin, not us.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

Ending the day phase.


----------



## martryn (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't believe Shin is taking such a hard rap.  That was a quick little wagon that was tried to rush in before phase end.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

And all the people shaking their heads are hilarious. I gave good reason for both and Ike accepted because...he himself had nothing to offer. Had he had his own opinion he could have just as easily ignored everyone and made kills based on his own judgement. 
You now all shake your heads like you knew Azn was town and would have saved her. You wanna shake your heads but you didn't protest. The posts were out in plain sight saying ''kill these peeps'', some saying ''kill those peeps'' and not a word was uttered in protest. 

smh, I'm playing in the wrong age.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 25, 2011)

You have Ike act on your words, have your suspicious proven horribly wrong, and then say "Like you could do any better!" 

At least we didn't have someone kill two townies in one go on our word. Don't start getting snippy and acting like everyone else is an idiot for not proposing what was proven false. While they may not put for their ideas now, it doesn't mean they don't have any. They're waiting to confirm them, before acting on them. Because if they don't, something like this happens.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 25, 2011)

We all wanted Azn dead. She derped really hard this game and I feel little to no regret having Ike kill her. As for Mei Lin, I didn't find her suspicious, but one person isn't enough to make Shin seem anti town. We might look into it next day phase though.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

3 minutes. Get your last words in, because there will be no more posting after the write up.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

lol yes there will.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

martryn said:


> Can't believe Shin is taking such a hard rap.  That was a quick little wagon that was tried to rush in before phase end.



Haha. True that. Oh and before I get targetted by night vigs I'm Captain Olimar. I don't trust you guys enough to be smart about what just took place and analyze it properly. 
The reason I said Stunna was not Diddy Kong is because I used four pikmin during the first day phase and Stunna was certainly NOT one of them. My actions were not randomised by Toon Link nor Crazy Hand therefore I cannot see how he acquired one.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2011)

Why would you reveal yourself as Olimar? That almost ensures your demise tonight.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 25, 2011)

lol,shin. we will come after you after cubey. watch your back.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

The speed of that last wagon already ensures my demise if Vigs are amongst them.


----------



## Sito (Jul 25, 2011)

Why would we go after Cubey


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

*Quitters Never Win, Winners Never Quit*



*Rayquaza* raged all over the town. He didn't want to be a part of the absurdity anymore. "Fuck this shit!" he roared. However, the town wouldn't let him get away that easily. They quickly tied a noose around him. "Hang this kid loving p*d*p****!"

*Rayquaza* (Shota) has been lynched by the town.

*Ancient Minister* can now kill one person every night phase.

*NIGHT PHASE 2 BEGINS!

SEND IN YOUR NIGHT ACTIONS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. THE FASTER YOU SEND THEM IN, THE FASTER I CAN START THE NEW DAY!

NO MORE POSTING!!*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm missing just a few actions. If I get them around 1pm, the phase can start early. Otherwise, it'll start at 3


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*Toon Kirby!*



*Kirby* opens his mouth wide and swallows a little boy 

*Kirby* has inhaled *Toon Link's [Boomerang]* ability.

On the other side of town, *Mario*, looking for Bowser disguises himself as a Bowser Jr.* Sheik*, actually believing that he was Bowser Jr, kills the plumber.

*Sheik* has killed *Mario* (Awesome).

*Luigi *gains all of *Mario's* abilities.

*DO NOT POST YET*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*Double Team!*



A wandering *Polygon *shaped as Master Hand creeps up on Samus Aran, still charging her Canon Shot to be used very soon. Unfortunately, the *Polygon *used* [Grab]* to take *Samus'* powers, and renders her useless. *Ancient Minister*, excited to use his new powers, saw an opening and decided to kill the *Polygon* while it was vulnerable. 

*Polygon* has maimed* Samus Aran.*
*Ancient Minister* has killed *Polygon* (Belphegor). 

Elsewhere, *Wolf* and *Tabuu* were arguing about legends. "Legend has it that you can only kill things when the moon is full when the moon is full," Tabuu argued. *Wolf* argued back, "Legend has it that you can't kill anyone except by using words. *Tabuu* was ready to attack him when a man was strolling by and both, out of anger and pride, decided to attack the man.

*Wolf* and *Tabuu* have faction killed *[????]* (Legend).

On another side of town, *Ganondorf* was looking to put an end to the sincerity bullshit that had been started by *Captain Olimar*. He creeped behind his space his until the nice man came out and then Warlock Punched him into the ground.

*Ganondorf *has killed *Captain Olimar* (Shin-Zangetsu).

*DO NOT POST YET!*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*Friendship is Rare*



*Tsukishima* was quite the mover and the shaker, making friends by night and day.

*Tsukishima* has made* [????] *his new friend.

*DO NOT POST YET*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*Warioware - Laughing at Time*



*Wario's* bad luck with finding Mario before he died was about to come to an end. While the town was derping and herping, he sees the glowing ball floating right by him. With one quick smash, he takes it!
*
[Time Is Never Worth My Time]* - Wario can reset the day phase as if the night phase just ended and nothing that happened in the day ever really happened. At the expense of using this Final Smash, a clue will be given about one of his faction member's identity.

*DAY PHASE BEGINS!*​


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lnych Il Diavolo]*

I haven't seen you all too much.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

I freaking knew Olimar was going to be killed last night. He shouldn't have revealed he was Olimar.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

I meant to say Shin.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm still alive, really? .


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Why didn't shin use his last pikmin?

*[Vote lynch Il Diavolo]*


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

I know this is going to seem like I am targeting him a lot because of what just happened in James' game, but Bio refused to vote for Shota.

Not really evidence, but it didn't go unnoticed..


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Shame about Awesome as well. There goes one of our scum-hunters.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I know this is going to seem like I am targeting him a lot because of what just happened in James' game, but Bio refused to vote for Shota.
> 
> Not really evidence, but it didn't go unnoticed..



That is quite true. That could be him derping as well. But it's likely he could be mafia.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hidden Nin]*

seven posts and he's always busy


----------



## Awesome (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice going derp Sheik. Someone wasn't paying attention to all of my hints throughout the game.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously though Shiek needs to stop derping he's killed Yoshi, and now Mario and I think he's our only killing role .


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 26, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *[Vote Lnych Il Diavolo]*
> 
> I haven't seen you all too much.



Day phases start at 12 am here, when I got time to log in, the bandwagon on Shota was pretty convincing both times.

And wasn't Thdyingbreed a strong suspect, or am I mistaking this for another game?


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

People vote for Il  Diavolo. He's hasn't been active this game.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> Day phases start at 12 am here, when I got time to log in, the bandwagon on Shota was pretty convincing both times.
> 
> And wasn't Thdyingbreed a strong suspect, or am I mistaking this for another game?



You're mistaking for another game. TBD is clearly town. But still, I havent seen you much at all during the other phases of the game.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lnych Il Diavolo]*

Until a better bet surfaces. If we're lucky you might turn out to be Shiek.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed is cop i'm fairly certain.  Why are people dogpiling il diavolo?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> Day phases start at 12 am here, when I got time to log in, the bandwagon on Shota was pretty convincing both times.
> 
> And wasn't Thdyingbreed a strong suspect, or am I mistaking this for another game?


I'm confirmed town it was thanks to my investigation I outed Hiruzen as Mafia and Browser sacrificed him because of it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

effin' no edit.  Wouldn't it be better to reign our vigi in?


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

He would post just when I said that


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't really like lynches based on activity. Unless what was in those posts is the basis, instead of the fact that he has low posts.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Thdyingbreed is cop i'm fairly certain.  Why are people dogpiling il diavolo?



I plan on pressing him.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I know this is going to seem like I am targeting him a lot because of what just happened in James' game, but Bio refused to vote for Shota.
> 
> Not really evidence, but it didn't go unnoticed..



Trying to convict me in two games now 

I didn't refuse I just said the evidence against him seemed a little lacking, I still voted for him


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I plan on pressing him.


Could you expand upon this at all now, or...?
*leaving work btw*


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I don't really like lynches based on activity. Unless what was in those posts is the basis, instead of the fact that he has low posts.



Bioness has less post than Il Diavolo. It's just to add pressure.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Could you expand upon this at all now, or...?
> *leaving work btw*



No I really can't. I'll just see what happens to him the more we press him. We've lost a quite few town members. So the ratio of town to mafia is a lot closer. So the chances of him being mafia are a lot higher.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

I am sorry Bio 

Anyways, I know who Ike is so we can cross one person off the suspect list.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2011)

FW the pusher
you do that wafully often, and I can't say it didn't work on occasions.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Who, and or, how do you know?


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Incoming day action


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent game Friday. Thanks, I enjoyed it as well as playing with all of you that participated well. Soz Breed, roleblock kept that last pikmin off of you. Good luck town. Go win it!

/dead


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> Incoming day action



I bet it's Falcon. He's always the first one to send in a kill.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

I bet it's gonna be a derp move.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

I bet it isn't 

Please dont be a derp move


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> FW the pusher
> you do that wafully often, and I can't say it didn't work on occasions.



I really haven't done it this game and I'm starting.

And town, if I happen to die from this actions 

Look at Diavlo
Nois

These are the only possible people I could see killing me.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

inb4 we wait 30 mins for a pic and a sentence.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 26, 2011)

What do you expect I'll do? If the vote reaches 20 or so I'll have to reveal my role, and you don't want that.

Unless you find a more valid reason to lynch me other than the number of posts, then I'll just wait for the other players opinion on this.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> What do you expect I'll do? If the vote reaches 20 or so I'll have to reveal my role, and you don't want that.
> 
> Unless you find a more valid reason to lynch me other than the number of posts, then I'll just wait for the other players opinion on this.



Well maybe you can help us out by hinting your role maybe? That way, we don't have to go that far. If you're town, you should have no problem at least hinting.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

The problem is us believing you.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> What do you expect I'll do? If the vote reaches 20 or so I'll have to reveal my role, and you don't want that.
> 
> Unless you find a more valid reason to lynch me other than the number of posts, then I'll just wait for the other players opinion on this.



The plan isn't to lynch you, the plan is pressing you until we find something useful.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

I think Il Diavolo is town. If you have power role, don't hint.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*Watch Your Mouth*



*Tabuu* was definitely smart. He clearly knew that it was difficult to say _*the*_. *Ganondorf *chokes on his words as he fails at completing one post without "the."

*Ganondorf* (Nois) has killed himself for saying *the*.​


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Taaaaaaaard.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

"the" 

Excellent fucking choice


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

I was just telling town if I died, to go for you.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay a Godfather's taken down! :WOW


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

EDIT FOR THE LAST: POST NM, thinking about the Zelda game.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> EDIT FOR THE LAST: POST NM, thinking about the Zelda game.






Cool, another mafia down. I think Wario and Ganondorf are on the same team so I wouldn't be surprised that we restart the day phase.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 26, 2011)

Good word choice Tabuu


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Well then we just kill Nois. I know that would be a waste but that'd at least be a confirmed mafia. (Would prefer for Ganon to stay dead)


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Watch Your Mouth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was tabooed in the previous phase


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

It lasts the whole game.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think taboo works for the whole game


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

It last for the whole game bro.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Cool, another mafia down. I think Wario and Ganondorf are on the same team so I wouldn't be surprised that *we* restart the day phase.



I wouldn't be surprised if you and your team restart the day phase either...


----------



## Sarun (Jul 26, 2011)

It would be our gain for Evil Brawlers to do that as we are gonna get identity of one of them if they do that. On top of that, we know Nois is confirmed scum.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you and your team restart the day phase either...



He's not mafia. Trust me.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Incoming day action.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> It lasts the whole game.



Well fuck me then


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Change vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Cool, another mafia down. I think Wario and Ganondorf are on the same team so I wouldn't be surprised that *we* restart the day phase.





Law said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you and your team restart the day phase either...



Oh shit 

*[VOTE LYNCH Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2011)

Why am i always janitored when i die?


/dead


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

I wasn't talking about faction. I was talking about us as a whole. 

We= All the players.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant is not mafia. I can tell you who he is, if his hint wasn't obvious.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't reveal me FW. There's no more protection.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I wasn't talking about faction. I was talking about us as a whole.
> 
> We= All the players.



"We" have no power to restart the dayphase. The only "we" that does is Wario's faction.

*[UNVOTE]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*Don't say *********



*Tabuu* was on a roll. Will the third player in his game also lose?

*Tabuu *has used *[Taboo]* on a target.​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Shit, wrong thread. And I can't delete unless Friday lets me.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Just leave it there


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> "We" have no power to restart the dayphase. The only "we" that does is Wario's faction.
> 
> *[UNVOTE]*



He's just dumb, not mafia

And JtG you're basically useless. There would be no harm revealing you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

At any rate, I think Sheik's just a troll and deserves LVP. Yoshi and Mario? Seriously? lol.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Gonna be back in an hour and a half. Gym time.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> "We" have no power to restart the dayphase. The only "we" that does is Wario's faction.
> 
> *[UNVOTE]*



I'm not talking about restarting it myself. I'm talking about being part of the group that has to go through the day phase restart(aka everyone).

If that makes sense.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Watch Your Mouth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I'm not talking about restarting it myself. I'm talking about being part of the group that has to go through the day phase restart(aka everyone).
> 
> If that makes sense.



It really doesn't  If anything it makes me want to lynch you even more.

FW, you should reveal JtG because I think he is scum


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> Gonna be back in an hour and a half. Gym time.



Bring me back a Vegetarian Taco when you get back.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Forgive me for not knowing, but what confirms Fireworks as town again?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

The first day action


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

I still don't understand how saying we're gonna restart the day phase is suspicious. Most likely it's true. Would it have been better if I said "Wario's gonna restart the day phase."


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

I mean he did the first kills...it was pretty obvious who he was


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, good point.  

*[vote lynch Nois]*

For when _we_ restart the day phase and he's back alive again.  Any vote up to that point won't matter, and if we all just vote Nois then there will be little reason to restart.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I mean he did the first kills...it was pretty obvious who he was


I forgot. I tend to lose track of who's who.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow that was pretty funny to read through. 

Friday has some hilarious ass write ups.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

But he is already dead, therefor the vote would be invalid


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed, I'll check the thread first thing tomorrow morning.

I suggest you change your votes though.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It really doesn't  If anything it makes me want to lynch you even more.
> 
> FW, you should reveal JtG because I think he is scum



Cubey just switch to Divalo. Trust me. JtG is not mafia. I'm hesitant to reveal .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay, I'mma lol if the phase is rewinded, Nois is brought back, but that means the taboo word is still in effect and he accidentally uses it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Bioness said:


> But he is already dead, therefor the vote would be invalid


What? Are we talking about the same person? Fireworks isn't dead.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Rest Assured*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

No, I believed him, I just forgot who you were.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What? Are we talking about the same person? Fireworks isn't dead.



No I talking about voting for Nois


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

martryn said he's leaving his vote on him incase he's brought back thanks to the phase rewind.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

So we get to waste a lynch on Nois if Wario wants to bring him back.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Never said it was a good move. I'm just clarifying his reasoning.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow the living legend actually responded to one of my posts. You're reputation precedes you LB, well that and the fact that Deiboom is walking around as your bitch.

Now that the pleasantries are out of the way... 




Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Haha. True that. Oh and before I get targetted by night vigs I'm Captain Olimar. I don't trust you guys enough to be smart about what just took place and analyze it properly.
> The reason I said Stunna was not Diddy Kong is because I used four pikmin during the first day phase and Stunna was certainly NOT one of them. My actions were not randomised by Toon Link nor Crazy Hand therefore I cannot see how he acquired one.



So Shin was Olimar and he knew he didn't give a pikmin to Stunna. So how is Stunna Diddy Kong?

What do you have to say for yourself Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

He was either lying or the move was randomized. I'm undeniably Diddy Kong.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Have we no more cops?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Have we no more cops?



ThDyingBreed is still alive. He is Fox.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh. And since Shin didn't give ThDyingBreed a pikmin after he revealed, I think it's pretty clear he already had one.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually Shin said a roleblock kept him from giving breed a pikmin.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> He was either lying or the move was randomized. I'm undeniably Diddy Kong.



His action wasn't randomized though. We went over this yesterday. Why would he lie? Out of spite?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Then TDB needs to investigate Stunna, and clear both sides of the story. Shin's revealing was a stupid move, and it was quite clear he was going to  be killed over night. I'm not sure if any more doctors are alive, and assuming they are, they were obtuse for not protecting him. His abilities could've helped us deduce mafia and town quicker than a single cop can.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Actually Shin said a roleblock kept him from giving breed a pikmin.



Ohhh, I missed him saying that. So he then wasn't able to even try again...wow.

lol then Breed survived because people assumed he'd be protected somehow and left him alone. Awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Again, as Law said, this is 'Derp Town'. Research away, do what need be. T_U maimed me to find out if I was town, and when he did the day action revealed Diddy Kong was maimed. I've already been proven town.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't played an active role up until now. We'll see if town remains as derp as before.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Seems like a monumental waste of time to investigate someone who a confirmed Master Hand said he maimed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

I generally wouldn't trust the word of an Independent, who's essentially a bulletproof serial killer. But take that how you will.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Why would he out himself to reveal a lie? Smh


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Because he very well may not be that role, and he very well may be trolling.

And just what have you got to say on the matter, Cubey? What exactly are you?


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, clearly he is trolling. That's a great observation right there, meng.

What do you mean "what am I"? I'm obviously town (as if any mafia would say they were mafia )

I think the sus ones are people like James who are great scumhunters as town, but suddenly in the background for the duration of this game. I'm sure there are people who forgot he was even playing.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Solid defense. Can't find a chink in the armour anywhere.

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

For being a lying sack of shit.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Cubey]*

You have my full support. LB's gonna scumhunt for you, guys


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

We're doing it, we're making it happen


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't hold back LB  I'm sure you'll prove your amazing mafia skills to everyone after this lynch.

The Shota bandwagon was clearly a clever antic on my part


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Of course. Your sarcasm fails, though. You're still gonna get lynched.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> Seems like a monumental waste of time to investigate someone who a confirmed Master Hand said he maimed.



But at the same time Shin has been adamant from the beginning that he didn't give a pikmin to Stunna.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay then.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

If wario restarts the day phase, that means that nothin happened between the end of the day phase and the beginning of it. This means wario never got the smash ball, no one ever died, no one ever voted.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 26, 2011)

Why are people voting for Cubey ?


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Apparently I am a lying sack of shit 

LB can tell you better than I. Do be sure to take another look at her after I die btw.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Because he's a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Because I can.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

>.> said:


> Why are people voting for Cubey ?



I was pretty sure it was a joke.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

LB you aren't pushing hard enough  Either lynch me or stop wasting my time. Don't tell me you don't _actually_ think I'm lying?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

>Minimal effort
>At least four votes on you already
>Telling me to push harder

Ok.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

What role did shin claim?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Fireworks, mind silencing Cubey?  It would make pushing his lynch easier.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Four votes only?  I won't even have to try to talk my way out of that one. Come on meng, you're not very good at this.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

I got you lynched despite you trying to get me lynched in another game, and you're telling me I'm not very good at it?  What part of minimal effort don't you get?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> What role did shin claim?


Shin claimed and was confirmed to be Captain Olimar.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Well if that's all you got :yawn

And here I thought you were one of those "strong woman" types loooool


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> What role did shin claim?



Olimar, which is what he was.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Mediocre bait. Try harder.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> What role did shin claim?



When he got killed he was Captain Olimar, and he said he didn't give Stunna a pikmin.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay, I should look for a different target.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

Also, stunna was definitely Diddy Kong.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

T_U maim Mexican God.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Boring :yawn

Go for James. I think he is scum.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

This phase is gonna be exciting.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 26, 2011)

/dead here too

Thanks for the game Friday, easily the most hilarious one I've ever been part of. Definitely in the next time you make one.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Incoming Day Phase Action ^_^


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

LB gave up it seems  Come on, lynch the liar meng


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, you dipsticks need to start sending in your night phases faster.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm actually thinking of soultaker. He seems too skeptical of a role claim. It's been a couple of days, and if I havent been countered, then I probably am telling the truth.

Also, no janitor in this game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Obligatory vote lynch Cubey comment with unsatisfying evidence that everyone will follow anyways.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 26, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Why did I think you could deliver?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Everyone keeps saying this phase is interesting, but not much has happened.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> I'm actually thinking of soultaker. He seems too skeptical of a role claim. It's been a couple of days, and if I havent been countered, then I probably am telling the truth.
> 
> Also, *no janitor in this game*.



Each mafia has one.


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

Nois died, people still don't think you're diddy becuase shin said he didnt give you a pikmin,  lot has happened


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> Each mafia has one.



Honestly didnt even know that.

Anyway, i dont think I need to prove myself, but here goes:

I'm maiming soultaker.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Meh.**


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Honestly didnt even know that.
> 
> Anyway, i dont think I need to prove myself, but here goes:
> 
> I'm maiming soultaker.



I was skeptical of Stunna because Shin said he didn't give him a Pikmin. If you want to waste a maim on me when their are much better candidates go right ahead. Waste a day phase action on me.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope this action does something good.

Or not


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I will go ahead and do that.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

*mod: where are the promised day actions?*

also, before I could play, you guys posted 110 pages, but now that im here, everyone is inactifagging. What gives.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> I think I will go ahead and do that.



That would be mighty derptastic of you. You're wasting your maim on me. 

Stunna looked scummy when he was trying to prolong Shota's life in this game when Shota was mafia. On top of that Shin said he didn't give Stunna a Pikmin. 

So the gift horse is looking you in the mouth and you choose to waste a maim on me?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> *mod: where are the promised day actions?*
> 
> also, before I could play, you guys posted 110 pages, but now that im here, everyone is inactifagging. What gives.


I freaking know right. I was expecting more activity than this.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*Undoing the Deed*



*Wario*, unhappy with how fast his comrades were falling, decided it was time to to go back in time. He activates his final smash!

*Wario* has used his final smash, *[Time Is Never Worth My Time]*.

*Nothing has happened between this post, and the end of the day phase. This includes votes, day actions, and PMs regarding the game*.

--------------------------

*Wario* wakes up and begins snickering so hard. The smash ball, which previously floats near him, passes by him without him noticing it and lands next to a familiar face. *Luigi* quickly grabs the smash ball, only hoping he doesn't derp again if he decides to activate it. I'll explain how voting works if Luigi manages to activate this. 

*[The Better Brother]* - *Luigi* can allow players to vote for three different people if he is able to activate this smash ball, allowing for the possibility that three people will get lynched. To activate this smash ball, he must guess correctly the players behind *3 townies*, and he must also *sacrifice one* of them. 

*Wario* keeps laughing, and is hit on his face with a note, saying:

_"You were once a good son of mine, but now, as you've changed your name, you are not that son that you used to be."_

He looked at the note, puzzled, and then threw it aside to continue laughing like a maniac.

*DAY PHASE 3 BEGINS!*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

That means Cubey's going to get lynched.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

What does this mean?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

T_U, since Nois is revived I say use it on him, that'd be the smart thing to do to maim Ganon.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 26, 2011)

LB with the lightspeed ninja'ing.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

This is the town's chance for a comeback! Every townie who has been unanimously confirmed as such reveal yourself so we can get three people out of here. If we can all agree on three Mafia members to lynch, I'll sacrifice myself.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Luigi I can give you Ike if you want to sacrifice him.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Law]*


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Nois]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Nois I really like your set what show is that from?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Nois]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Luigi guess me as Fox and you have 1/3 of the list you better not sacrifice me .


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Wait a minute, this means Awesome should come back too.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome died at night.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Wait a minute, this means Awesome should come back too.



Unfortunately he was killed in the Night Phase.

As for other confirmed townies there's Fireworks.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm Diddy Kong. I'll be the sacrifice if need be, but preferably not.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh this mean's I get a second investigation as well .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

And again, I know who Donkey Kong is. If he does not mind I will reveal his identity.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Luigi, thdyingbreed is Fox, Stunna is Diddy Kong and Fireworks = Jigglypuff


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Maiming Nois is a safe move, as that way one of the mafia groups won't be able to night kill.   It doesn't fall back to their backup, right?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Maiming Nois is a safe move, as that way one of the mafia groups won't be able to night kill.   It doesn't fall back to their backup, right?


No they can still night kill, as they have a faction kill they only lose there secondary kill.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 26, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> T_U, since Nois is revived I say use it on him, that'd be the smart thing to do to maim Ganon.



I will actually.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

ok who are the three people I know we got nois

but shit wario just fucked up


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

However, if he is a townie, I know who i will go after tonight.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

hammer said:


> ok who are the three people I know we got nois
> 
> but shit wario just fucked up


They have to be townies and they were posted on the last page.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*

This time, I wont let you escape~!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

There are still 32 legible players; where is everyone?


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

I am confirmed town


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> However, if he is a townie, I know who i will go after tonight.



Nois is confirmed (revived) mafia.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck Ive been reading the last 10 pages of this phase then comes to find out that shit has been restarted. 

Im ready for some shit to happen and to make sure it stays that way, where dem actions at.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch Nois]*


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> _"You were once a good son of mine, but now, as you've changed your name, you are not that son that you used to be."_
> 
> He looked at the note, puzzled, and then threw it aside to continue laughing like a maniac.
> 
> *DAY PHASE 3 BEGINS!*[/CENTER]



wut             .


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

So the three that Luigi will use are TDB (Fox), Fireworks (Jigglypuff), and Stunna (Diddy Kong)?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Also who has had a name change? We can continue off of that to see who Wario is.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 26, 2011)

Read through the phase. Mafia revived, gotta do this

*[Vote Lynch Nois]*


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

What the fuck are you guys talking about? no one has been revived, nothing has happen


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Wait, wait, I know what we can do. We should confirm Mexican God as town and then use him as the sacrifice. He easily contributes the least out of all of us.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Nois]*

Any other vote would just be unwise. He's a confirmed Mafia with a vigi kill role, we have to put the town in front of other stupid squabbles.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wait, wait, I know what we can do. We should confirm Mexican God as town and then use him as the sacrifice. He easily contributes the least out of all of us.



He can't anymore as he's silenced. Which isn't exactly a good or bad thing, but just harder to prove if he's mafia or town. 

Anyone want to investigate/kill him?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

I think The_Unforgiven should maim him and find out. Nothing lost either way.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 26, 2011)

Bioness said:


> What the fuck are you guys talking about? no one has been revived, nothing has happen


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> So the three that Luigi will use are TDB (Fox), Fireworks (Jigglypuff), and Stunna (Diddy Kong)?


We should decide on a sacrifice, I should live since I'm the most useful role out of those 3.

But between JigglyPuff and Diddy is Jigglypuff is the more useful so I'd say Stunna should be sacrificed. But it's up to Luggi.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

If Nois somehow survives today's lynch, he's going to be a major threat. I think it'd be prudent to maim him as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree that out of the three of us who have been revealed I should be sacrificed... but I really must press that Mexican God be slain in my stead.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Incoming day action.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

You guys can use me for this if you want.

My role is not terribly important.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

What _is_ your role, Platinum? I don't have any powers left, so you may be of use.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What _is_ your role, Platinum? I don't have any powers left, so you may be of use.



Toon Link.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Killing Nois is stupid.  He should be maimed and fingered by luigi.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*Preventive Maintenance*



*Master Hand *was eyeing *Ganondorf*, upset because Ganon refused a fist bump.

*Master Hand* has maimed *Ganondorf.*​


----------



## Mastic (Jul 26, 2011)

Either way hes gonna die, next question is whose the next target after him.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Toon Link? That's still more useful than me. Since the maiming has already been done, I'll take the sacrifice unless you insist.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

Guess someone won't be coming back


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

wait...isn't Nois dead?

I'm confused >.>


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

stunna, you better not die


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

Whatever

*[Vote Lynch Nois]*


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

And that's only the first thing, if you kill him the night kill power falls back onto Meta Knight.

Why waste a lynch on an easy target.  At worst we kill them tmw if someway they get out of the maiming


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

They don't get there backup vig kill now that Nois (Ganondorf) is maimed do they?


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Ganondorf must die in order for MetaKnight to become the night vigi.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Sito said:


> stunna, you better not die



Someone has to.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Toon Link? That's still more useful than me. Since the maiming has already been done, I'll take the sacrifice unless you insist.



You can take the sacrifice.

I think I should take fox's place in this thing though as his role is still useful.


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay stunna go and die 

why wasnt nois killed? I know we started the phase again but why not just kill him instead of maim him? Or is this to ensure metanight doesnt get a chance to kill?


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> Ganondorf must die in order for MetaKnight to become the night vigi.



nvm, I guess it was that


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

I feel like some kind of heroic messiah.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> Ganondorf must die in order for MetaKnight to become the night vigi.


Maybe we should keep Nois alive until later on? 

As it keep's the Mafia from gaining a secondary kill as long Nois is alive and robs them of one since he is maimed.

Since he's revealed we can lynch him later on anyways.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

So since we don't want to kill Nois yet who should we kill?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

EDIT for last post: Sorry, I meant Lynch, my bad.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Disregard that last post I realized a flaw in that plan.

Actually, I think Captain Falcon should target Nois now because I think. 

Browser is going to going to sacrifice him to gain his day kill since he's essentially useless and they will regain there night phase kill, along with a day kill.

It's better to eliminate Nois before Browser gains a day kill and that is much faster then a lynch.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

No, Falcon should kill Mexican God.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Disregard that last post I realized a flaw in that plan.
> 
> Actually, I think Captain Falcon should target Nois now because I think.
> 
> ...



Yes, Falcon, please kill Nois before Bowser can.

*[Vote Lynch Nois]*

Until someone kills him.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

would people stop having a hard on for mgl2. it never comes to anything


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Might as well roll with it.

*[Change vote lynch Nois]*


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

also, *vote lynch nois*


----------



## Mastic (Jul 26, 2011)

So we are or not lynching Nois? If not who else is target.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I guess so, *[VOTE Lynch Nois]*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

It seems better if we vote lynch Nois, as it'd be bad if Bowser can still copy his ability, as previously pointed out by TDB. (Assuming he wouldn't just get a generic ability, aka nothing)

So my vote wills stay as it is.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Mastic said:


> So we are or not lynching Nois? If not who else is target.


Were still lynching him just incase he doesn't get killed or sacrificed.

Stunna you should tell Donkey Kong to use his one shot if he's on since you Mason's with him and he has a one shot. 

Just incase Captain Falcon isn't on yet.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

I think it's unwise, but *[Vote lynch Nois]*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Were still lynching him just incase he doesn't get killed or sacrificed.
> 
> Stunna you should tell Donkey Kong to use his one shot if he's on since you Mason's with him and he has a one shot.
> 
> Just incase Captain Falcon isn't on yet.



Diddy can't talk to Donkey anymore since being maimed.

DONKEY KONG!

Kill Nois before Bowser gets a motherfucking day-kill.


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

diddy can't talk to donkey anymore


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> It seems better if we vote lynch Nois, as it'd be bad if Bowser can still copy his ability, as previously pointed out by TDB. (Assuming he wouldn't just get a generic ability, aka nothing)
> 
> So my vote wills stay as it is.


He doesn't copy it Browser sacrifices him in order to gain his own day kill, along with regaining his night kill because Metaknight takes over when he dies.

Him being killed by Falcon or Donkey Kong is the best bet because it gives Browser less time to sacrifice him.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Who do you want Donkey Kong to one shot? I can't talk to him through PM anymore.


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

Inb4 incomingdayaction.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Who do you want Donkey Kong to one shot? I can't talk to him through PM anymore.


Nois. 

It's too bad I didn't think maiming would make you lose your Mason ability though.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Incoming Day Action


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Who do you want Donkey Kong to one shot? I can't talk to him through PM anymore.



If Bowser sacrifices Nois, then Bowser can then perform a day-kill every day.

We all know Nois is mafia, so the only reason it hasn't happened yet is because Bowser is inactive at the moment.

So if Donkey kills Nois first, then Bowser has to sacc a mafia member we don't know about yet to get that day-kill.

It is VERY worth it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds worth it. And before the day ends we can kill three more if all goes swimingly. I'm excited.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Nois, what's the name of Batman's arch-nemesis?


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

damnit breed, ask friday if you could delete your post so there's less of a gap betwen mine and his


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> Hey Nois, what's the name of Batman's arch-nemesis?



Joe Mama:ho


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*A Mastermind*



Although he carries a heavy shell, *Bowser* proves to be fast in other ways.

Bowser activates his *[Koopa Claw of Evil]* by sacrificing *Ganondorf *(Nois).

*Bowser *may now make a kill every day phase.

*MetaKnight* has taken *Ganondorf's* place and may now make a kill every night phase.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

That's great.


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2011)

SO LONG PEEPS


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

No...No...No, no, no, no...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Wait so Friday does this mean Metaknight didn't take Nois place since it wasn't mentioned in the writeup? Hopefully 

Just want to be sure.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

I forgot that 

thanks ^^


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

The town is done for! Game over, man! Game over! We can't take risks anymore, we have to vote to lynch everyone who hasn't been confirmed town!


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> I forgot that
> 
> thanks ^^


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Who hasn't been confirmed town!? They have to die!


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone with a day kill pick anyone you want 

2.Agmaster
3.ane
7.Bioness
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba
10.Cromer SoulTaker
11.Cubey
13.Fireworks
16.hammer
17.Hidden Nin
19.Il Diavolo
20.Jessicα
21.Jiraiya the Gallant
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio Mastic
28.LegendaryBeauty
30.Martryn
32.Mexican God Lvl 2
37.Sarun Uchiha
41. Baroxio
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven
47.twinrasengan
48.~Mystic Serenade~


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

The odds of hitting a mafia is pretty good


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Let's kill Mexican God, Cubey, and Diavolo.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Not a bad list.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Sito said:


> The odds of hitting a mafia is pretty good


Take me off that list, I'm confirmed town .


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

wait breed is comfirmed right?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm confirmed town too! I'm trippin' balls man. I'd kill to have one shot powers right about now.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Fireworks is on that list. 

Let's take out MG.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Again, I apologize for the ignorance, but what confirms Jessica as town?


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

Inb4 mex god is town.


----------



## Nois (Jul 26, 2011)

Sito said:


> Inb4 mex god is town.




Sorry I'm gone now


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe Donkey Kong should save us the lynch and find out.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Basically Awesome (which is confirmed town) baited me and then afterwords confirmed me town, as he claims he knows when I'm playing as a mafia player. I haven't been confirmed, but as of now, I've been accepted, take that as you will.


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

maybe donkey kong will use his oneshot on chiba


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

It's good enough for me for now. I say hang Mexican God at the gallows.

*[Change vote lynch Mexican God lvl 2]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Sito said:


> wait breed is comfirmed right?


Yes, it was thanks to my investigation that a mafia(Hiruzen) was outed and got him killed.

Which confirms I am who I said was (Fox).


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a completely unrelated question: Why aren't rewards given to Mafia game winners anymore?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Mexican God lvl 2]*

He annoys me to no end, so I'm fine with this lynch, even if he has been silenced.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunna, ask that in the Mafia FC, but basically, mods said no.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I have a completely unrelated question: Why aren't rewards given to Mafia game winners anymore?



Way too many games.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Even though Browsers faction appear's as innocent there's still two other mafia factions.

So I might as well reveal my to investigations for later on it may help in clearing townies, Chiba and Bioness both came up as innocent.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Even though Browsers faction appear's as innocent there's still two other mafia factions.
> 
> So I might as well reveal my to investigations for later on it may help in clearing townies, Chiba and Bioness both came up as innocent.



Kinda awesome you got two scans today.

So basically...we can't trust any scans unless they come up Guilty.

That's lame.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 26, 2011)

Sito said:


> maybe donkey kong will use his oneshot on chiba



Sito-bro:amazed Why you trying to get me killed? I'm Town


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol Bowser. Donkey Kong is a derp.


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

LB is probably bowser


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd tell you to investigate me, but coming up innocent won't mean anything since Bowser's entire fucking faction now has that ability.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Substitute "you" with "TDB".


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

is there still a doctor in this game?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'd tell you to investigate me, but coming up innocent won't mean anything since Bowser's entire fucking faction now has that ability.


There's two other mafia factions in this game, and if Browsers goes down first we will know who was actually town. 

So my investigations are still useful just with less chance of getting mafia .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

*Vote Lynch Mexican God Level 2*

All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> is there still a doctor in this game?



Kirby can swallow a player at night to sort of protect them.

Pokemon Trainer can try to summon a Charizard for a day-protect.

That's it.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Smfh Sito fuck you. Why didn't you kill Nois 

*[VOTE LYNCH Agmaster]*

^ Guy is scum.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you get roles or factions? It'd be helpful if you got roles, but I'm guessing it's just an "innocent"/"guilty" read. :/ I invite you to investigate me anyways, before anyone tries to kill me off "she's unconfirmed" or "she's offering to let him scan her, she's obviously Bowser/Bowser's bitches".


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

LB is innocent, don't waste your investigation. It was actually quite obvious who she was yesterday.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Do you get roles or factions? It'd be helpful if you got roles, but I'm guessing it's just an "innocent"/"guilty" read. :/ I invite you to investigate me anyways, before anyone tries to kill me off "she's unconfirmed" or "she's offering to let him scan her, she's obviously Bowser/Bowser's bitches".


I just get innocent or guilty, and I used them before this.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

You've investigated me already, TDB? Or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

He scanned Bioness and Chiba today, so he's tapped out.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey's on the right track, so that's at least something. I still want to lynch him though.


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Smfh Sito fuck you. Why didn't you kill Nois
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Agmaster]*
> 
> ^ Guy is scum.



He said npe 

taking your word for it betch


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

In that case, I am sorry 

Take my word for it broski


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

I really hope Luigi isn't inactifag like Ike was last phase , so we can lynch three people.

Anyway's all just provide the list so he doesn't have to read through multiple pages to find it. 

Send in TDB(Fox) Fireworks(Jigglypuff), Stunna(Diddy Kong), for the sacrifice it should be Stunna since losing her role will do the least damage to the town.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a boy... but I still think Mexican God should be sacrificed.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

ah. i expect mafia to be attacking our revealed people now  

if protection is as scarce as it seems then we're feeding ourselves to them.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Incoming day action.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> Incoming day action.



I'm so excited.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> Incoming day action.



How exciting.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*Monkey Smackdown!*



*Donkey Kong* could not hold back his anger any longer. Too many of his friends were dying, and he had to get his revenge.

*Donkey Kong *kills *Ancient Minister* (Agmaster) with a giant punch.​


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Incoming Day Action, number 2. Can I get a number 3?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

splendid


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

well whata you know cubey


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Woohoo!! Way to go, DK!!!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice shot DK, albeit I wish you would of gotten here to earlier to take Nois before Browser could.

But one less Mafia is always good.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

And once again Cubey fails to receive any credit


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay, another one down for SSE Mafia! :WOW


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

Ancient Minister
[Completely Control]? All players outside of the Subspace Emissary Faction are turned generic for one night phase. May only be used once.
[Minister]? May save a person from a lynch once.
[Back up]- Has the ability to kill one person every night phase if Rayquaza dies.

I think it was better this way


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*Don't say *********



*Tabuu* was on a roll. Will the third player in his game also lose?

*Tabuu *has used *[Taboo]* on a target.​
lol I just copy and pasted from the phase that never happened


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Good job Sito


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn I hate when ever Tabuu makes an action as you never know who's he targeted  so you don't know to watch your words .


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

The target can inform us tho .


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

The target actually does know what word they cannot say.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Mod: Is the word Tabuu chose for the phase that never happened still in play?

I only ask since TDB got two scans out of it.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Damn I hate when ever Tabuu makes an action as you never know who's he targeted  so you don't know to watch your words .



The person gets PM'd obviously.


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

suck it friday I ninjad you


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> Mod: Is the word Tabuu chose for the phase that never happened still in play?
> 
> I only ask since TDB got two scans out of it.



No, that never happened.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Sito said:


> suck it friday I ninjad you



Time & place?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> The target actually does know what word they cannot say.


Oh really, because I thought you weren't informed .


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Who to lynch


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> Time & place?



Aiyanahs room, tomorrow at around 3 pm.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch MGL2] *

With Nois being gone, there not being really any other suspects all just go with him.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Mastic]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

it's probably the name of a mafia member. look for a player with 8 characters in his name


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Mastic]*

Cubeys on a roll, and I was actually thinking of targetting him after nois got sacrificed


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

go cubey :33 

*[vote lynch mastic]*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Mastic]*



Cubey was right about Agmaster, I don't mind seeing this through. I dislike MGlvl2 as well, but he's acting like he's silenced today just like yesterday...so that's good enough for me.

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sigh* When in Rome.

*[Change vote lynch Mastic]*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Mastic]*

Let's see if Cubey's right on this as well.


----------



## Sito (Jul 26, 2011)

it'll probably be from the same faction shota and ag were from


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Sito said:


> it'll probably be from the same faction shota and ag were from



That would be demoralizing for them.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

It might be, but I really wanna get a Evil Brawlers scumbag  Also glad to see only the confirmed townies are on this bandwagon (and James)

That probably means the mafia are avoiding it


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

So I guess we're not pressing Divalo anymore


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone else dislike the way blackluster just lurked without posting?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Mastic]*

Hopefully Cubey is right, although when Luigi sends in his actions we should be able to lynch MGL2 as well, along with someone else.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Fireworks, mind silencing Cubey?  It would make pushing his lynch easier.



I could  but I need it for Law


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Why are we voting Mastic guys?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Cause everyone else is.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

From the restart it sounds like the person who is mafia had a name change right? The only two people I know that had a name change was Jessica and Chiba.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch mastic]*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why are we voting Mastic guys?



Because Cubey has been right about Shota and Agmaster, who was Donkey-punched today and also turned out mafia.

He thinks Mastic is scum, so why would we argue at this point?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> From the restart it sounds like the person who is mafia had a name change right? The only two people I know that had a name change was Jessica and Chiba.



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Cause everyone else is.





Law said:


> Because Cubey has been right about Shota and Agmaster, who was Donkey-punched today and also turned out mafia.
> 
> He thinks Mastic is scum, so why would we argue at this point?



Well I've been gone for like four hours so I don't know what the fack has happened


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually, I think I can back myself up on this, kinda.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

So much for my plan Cubey.  Fuck you man

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> What the hell are you talking about?



When the day restarted. When Friday mentioned the hint it said something about a name change. Those two are the only ones with a name change that I know of if I read it right.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Incoming Day Action.

But first, a much needed vote count since it'll be useful.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

JtG, if I am killed...go after Law 

You're the only one who will listen.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> JtG, if I am killed...go after Law
> 
> You're the only one who will listen.



Actually screw that. If I die, I die. I probably won't


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> When the day restarted. When Friday mentioned the hint it said something about a name change. Those two are the only ones with a name change that I know of if I read it right.



They didn't change their name since this game began...maybe I just need to read the post again myself.

lol Fireworks, such a troll.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a garden gnome. .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

There's a chance I'll die since I've been chosen as the sacrifice.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with your second sentiment. And if you have lived this long, you're probably gonna stick around for a while longer.

Buuuut didn't you say yesterday that you were going to start playing seriously today?


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

I was the one who quoted the wario thing do I get a thank you?


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> I agree with your second sentiment. And if you have lived this long, you're probably gonna stick around for a while longer.
> 
> Buuuut didn't you say yesterday that you were going to start playing seriously today?



Sorry lol, it slipped. Cubey took my shine today and we're already lynching someone. I wanted to press another player but there is no longer any point

But Law, if you're so good at scum hunting and valuable to town, why are you still alive?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

hammer said:


> I was the one who quoted the wario thing do I get a thank you?



*"You were once a good son of mine, but now, as you've changed your name, you are not that son that you used to be."*

I see. But no one has changed their name, so I'm not sure what you mean, JtG?


----------



## Chibason (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> When the day restarted. When Friday mentioned the hint it said something about a name change. Those two are the only ones with a name change that I know of if I read it right.



Wasn't it someone talking to Friday. Friday has had the most recent name change. Mine was months ago. Anyway, I'm not Mafia.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Why are you still alive when you can silence and block someone for an entire day and night?

Higher-priority targets. And I haven't uncovered anyone.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> *"You were once a good son of mine, but now, as you've changed your name, you are not that son that you used to be."*
> 
> I see. But no one has changed their name, so I'm not sure what you mean, JtG?



I know not during the game but if that doesn't overall mean someone had a name change then I'm not sure what it means.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> Why are you still alive when you can silence and block someone for an entire day and night?
> 
> .



What am I going to do? I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

if fireworks wasnt confermed town I would suspect her because of the convo we had abotu changing her name


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh shit son.



> "You were once a good *son* of mine, but now, as you've changed your name, *you are not that son that you used to be*."



SonnyBWilliams replaced by Baroxio.

*[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess Cubey is legitimate town. :l I'll believe him and follow his lead this once.

*[Vote lynch Mastic]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Wasn't it someone talking to Friday. Friday has had the most recent name change. Mine was months ago. Anyway, I'm not Mafia.



I'm talking about the hint he gave us. I'm thinking it's you because you did have a name change and is a male. Fits all the creteria of the hint to me.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Are there clues in the write-ups? If so, I'd say that's a legit lynch.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I'm talking about the hint he gave us. I'm thinking it's you because you did have a name change and is a male. Fits all the creteria of the hint to me.





Law said:


> Oh shit son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JtG - seriously. Look, I figured out the clue.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> Oh shit son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. Nice catch. I forgot all about that guy. stupid newbies


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

*Alive:* (30/48)
1.>.>
3.ane
7.Bioness
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba
10.Cromer SoulTaker
11.Cubey
13.Fireworks
16.hammer
17.Hidden Nin
19.Il Diavolo
20.Jessicα
21.Jiraiya the Gallant
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio Mastic
25.Laix/Stunna
26.Law
28.LegendaryBeauty
30.Martryn
32.Mexican God Lvl 2 
35.Platinum
37.Sarun Uchiha
40.Sito
41.SonnyBillWilliams Baroxio
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom
44.thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven
47.twinrasengan
48.~Mystic Serenade~

----------------------------------------------

*Dead:*
2.Agmaster *[Ancient Minister]*
4.Awesome *[Mario]*
5.AznKuchikiChick *[Princess Peach]*
6.Belphegor *[Polygon]*
12.Distance *[Marth]*
14.Fokers13 *[Mewtwo]*
15.G. Hawke *[Solid Snake]*
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi *[King Dedede]*
22.Jonathan Reis *[Pit]*
27.Legend *[????]*
29.Magnet *[Yoshi]*
31.Paper Person *[/COLOR][/B]
33.NeoKurama [COLOR="Green"][b][Ice Climbers][/b][/COLOR]
34.Nois [Color="red"][b][Ganondorf][/b][/color]
36.Rafaella [COLOR="Green"][b]R.O.B.][/b][/COLOR]
38.Shin - Zangetsu [B][COLOR="Green"][Captain Olimar][/COLOR][/B]
39.Shota [B][COLOR="DarkRed"][Rayquaza][/COLOR][/B]
46.Tribulation [COLOR="Green"][b][Dr. Mario][/b][/COLOR]
----------------------------------------------

[B][CENTER][SIZE="5"]Phase Updates[/SIZE][/CENTER][/B]

[B]Day Phase 1:[/B]
[COLOR="Blue"][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]
[/color]
[COLOR="Cyan"][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]

[/COLOR]
[COLOR="DarkRed"][/COLOR]






[B]Night Phase 1:[/B]





[B]Day Phase 2:[/B]










[/QUOTE]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

hammer said:


> if fireworks wasnt confermed town I would suspect her because of the convo we had abotu changing her name





Law said:


> Oh shit son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should I silence him like I did the first phase? 
*
[Vote Lynch Baraxio]*


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

I just looked over the player list and Sonny was replaced by Baroxio

*[CHANGE VOTE Baroxio]*

He's it.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't worry, we'll lynch Mastic, Baraxio and MG.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

There was a clue in the beginning of the day phase due to Wario's smash, I did not forget about it.

>.> 
ane 
Mexican God Lvl 2 
Baroxio 
Bioness 
blacklusterseph004 
Chiba
Cubey -> Mastic
Fireworks -> Mastic 
hammer 
Hidden Nin
Il Diavolo 
Jessicα -> Mexican God lvl 2 -> Mastic
Jiraiya the Gallant 
Jαmes -> Mastic
Law -> Mastic -> Baroxio
LegendaryBeauty -> Cubey
Martryn 
Mastic 
Mexican God Lvl 2
Platinum -> Mastic
Sarun Uchiha 
Sito -> Mastic
SoulTaker -> Mastic
Sphyer -> Tempest Phantom
Stunna -> Mexican God Lvl 2 -> Mastic
Tempest Phantom 
thdyingbreed -> Mexican God lvl 2 -> Mastic
The_Unforgiven 
twinrasengan 
~Mystic Serenade~ 

9 Mastic
1 Cubey
1 Baroxio
1 Tempest Phantom

A lot of people had Nois, so I just didn't count it.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUU LAW WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> Oh shit son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once I spread my rep your gettign a rep

*[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## Chibason (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> Oh shit son.
> 
> SonnyBWilliams replaced by Baroxio.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*



^See, now that's brilliant. 

@JtG- Clue was just tricky. I'm town, I assure you.
*
[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUU LAW WHAT THE FUCK



Hi there. You were 1 min slow bro


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice find Law. 

*[Change vote lynch Baraxio]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Baroxio]*

Good enough for me. He also doesn't believe Tsunade's Kage-material.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

@Chiba- Tricky clue indeed. I forgot about SBW and Baroxio.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 26, 2011)

SMDH get the fucking lynch off of me, Im Red's favorite. 

*[VOTE Lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Rest Assured*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



             .


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

WAIT

3 people got repalced right?


lets use luigis ability on them


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Mastic said:


> SMDH get the fucking lynch off of me, Im Red's favorite.
> 
> *[VOTE Lynch Baroxio]*



Don't get too comfy.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Mastic said:


> SMDH get the fucking lynch off of me, Im Red's favorite.
> 
> *[VOTE Lynch Baroxio]*



If Luigi gets off his ass - there's a good chance you'll be lynched too unless you can give a stronger reason than that to keep you alive.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Fireworks, next time you pick a list of mafia stick with it.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> If Luigi gets off his ass - there's a good chance you'll be lynched too unless you can give a stronger reason than that to keep you alive.



He gave a pretty obvious hint in that post.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Fireworks, next time you pick a list of mafia stick with it.



I thought he was mafia the first phase. That's why I silenced him. I thought he planned to get me lynched. But then he left so I figured I was no longer in danger


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, he did


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't play this game, so fuck y'all. Making me google Red.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Law is simply too old to get the hint.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 26, 2011)

If JTG didnt confirm it enough...


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> I don't play this game, so fuck y'all. Making me google Red.



Look at my set.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Baroxio]*

And to think I wasted so much time, looking through the Name Change thread to see who got name changes (as mostly everyone from this thread did).


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

lamo jessica


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah I got it now. Bzzt Bzzzt


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

All I looked for was the biggest bandwagon.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

hammer said:


> *lamo* jessica



Laugh ass my off.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*A Second Chance To Get It Right*



*Luigi *was definitely making up for this one. By guessing the roles of three townie players and sacrificing one of them, he activates his Final Smash. *[The Better Brother]*.

*Luigi* has sacrificed *Diddy Kong *(Stunna) to activate his Final Smash.

*Donkey Kong*, knowing it was for the best, must not tell jokes in all of his posts or he will kill himself. 

Now that it is possible to make three votes, here is how you do them:

-I will automatically count your first vote in the phase as vote #1
-You don't have to vote three times, but if you want to vote for three people to get lynched, the format is like this: 
*[VOTE LYNCH #1 FRIDAY]
[VOTE LYNCH #2 ST. LUCIFER]
[VOTE LYNCH #3 GREENBEAST]*
-That way, if you want to change your vote, I know which one you're changing. 
-The votes don't stack, and the 3 different votes aren't categories. The three people with the most added up votes will be lynched.​


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Well anyways, due to so much wasted time I might as well post who has gotten name changes:


*Spoiler*: __ 




>.>
ane
Chiba
SoulTaker
Cubey
Fireworks
hammer
Jessicα
Jαmes
Stunna
Law
LegendaryBeauty
Mexican God Lvl 2
Platinum
Sphyer
Tempest Phantom
The_Unforgiven
twinrasengan[/spiler]


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah finally.

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]
[Vote Lynch MGL2]
[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Mastic said:


> good show.



          .


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> *A Second Chance To Get It Right*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what the fuck this is 

And Luigi you're dumb. What were you thinking lol?


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol jk Luigi. You know I loves you 
*
[VOTE LYNCH Baroxio]
[VOTE LYNCH Divalo]
[VOTE LYNCH Law]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

please use the numbers ;_;


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

so who are the people we will lynch

and now sito msut tell a joke right?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Just informing you all, that twinrasengan has requested a name change, and it hasn't been changed yet, so it could have also referred to that, but I think the SonnyBillWilliam's one is more likely. But for now I'll vote for:

*[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*
*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*
*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Baroxio #1]
[VOTE LYNCH Divalo #2]
[VOTE LYNCH Mastic #3] *


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

[Vote Lynch #1 Baroxio]
[Vote Lynch #2 Mastic]
[Vote Lynch #3 James]

Numbers.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch #1 Baroxio]
[Vote Lynch #2 Mastic]
[Vote Lynch #3 James]*

Bold.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote lynch #1 Baraxio]*
*[Vote lynch #2 Mexican God Lvl 2]*
*[Vote lynch #3 Il Diavolo]*


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

can we vote for the same person 3 tiems sicne only the oen wit most votes gets lynched


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm glad I could take one for the team so as to hopefully turn the tables on the mafia. Thanks for the game, Friday, and thanks to all of you for making it fun for me. My death better not be in vain, so win!


/Dead​


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote #1 Lynch Mastic]
[Vote #2 Lynch MGL2]
[Vote #3 Lynch Baroxio]*

Added numbers in, why are people voting for James though?


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 26, 2011)

Why are people voting to lynch me? Sure I killed two townies, but that's only because Shin-Zangetsu said to target them. Personally, I was going to target other people, but I was told to listen to the people...

(hopefully not role revealing)

...Still though, it's nice that town is finally killing SOME mafia.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Mastic has already hinted people. He's town.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Stop voting Mastic guys, he's a townie.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Mastic has already hinted people. He's town.



Where. Show me.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 26, 2011)

In case anyone wonders, I've also hinted town, in my last post.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 26, 2011)

Those voting for me are either dumb, mafia or dumb mafia. Get dem votes off of me kids.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Why are people voting to lynch me? Sure I killed two townies, but that's only because Shin-Zangetsu said to target them. Personally, I was going to target other people, but I was told to listen to the people...
> 
> (hopefully not role revealing)
> 
> ...Still though, it's nice that town is finally killing SOME mafia.



You're Ike?



Cubey said:


> *Alive:* (30/48)
> 1.>.>
> 3.ane
> 7.Bioness
> ...


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> In case anyone wonders, I've also hinted town, in my last post.





Mastic said:


> Those voting for me are either dumb, mafia or dumb mafia. Get dem votes off of me kids.



Gah. Too lazy to change it. Too lazy to look for your hints.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Baroxio is either hinting sheik or Falcon. I thinks it bullshit though.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Incoming Day action


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 26, 2011)

Also, is this triple vote thing permanent, or does it only last for a single round? Cause if the latter, you really shouldn't be wasting your vote on me or Mastic.


I thought you guys _liked _me.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch #2 MGL2]
*

As for why I'm voting for James's, well I find him suspicious, actually really suspicious, so I'm going to go with my gut here.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch #1 Baroxio]
[Vote Lynch #2 Blacklusterseph]
[Vote Lynch #3 Il Diavolo]*

I'll believe Mastic for now, but I have to stick by the fact that I figured out the clue. And since Cubey came to the same conclusion a min later of his own accord, it makes me even more confident.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Here               .



[Vote Lynch #1 Baroxio]
[Vote Lynch #2 Divalo] 
[Vote Lynch #3 Law]


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

soooo who else got rerpalced I say we lynch all replacments and see what sticks


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

Easy to hint, harder to verify.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Baroxio is either hinting sheik or Falcon. I thinks it bullshit though.


Cubey is smarter than Red.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch #1 Baroxio]
[Vote Lynch #2 Divalo] 
[Vote Lynch #3 Law] *


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

hey jessica I hoep your hungry


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

He's obviously hinting Ike. He said it was on Shin's orders, who advocated their deaths.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 26, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Gah. Too lazy to change it. Too lazy to look for your hints.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Gotta go guys, Baroxio is claiming Ike.

*[VOTE LYNCH #1 Sphyer]*
*[VOTE LYNCH #2 James]*
*[VOTE LYNCH #3 Blackluster]*


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote lynch #1 Baraxio]*
*[Vote lynch #2 Mexican God Lvl 2]*
*[Vote lynch #3 Il Diavolo]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> [Vote Lynch #1 Baroxio]
> [Vote Lynch #2 Divalo]
> [Vote Lynch #3 Law]



No bold.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought LB was Ike but gah watevs g2g


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch #1 Sphyer]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Well ain't that a bitch 

I'm changed my votes too many fucking times and I'm not doing it again. Then who was Friday hinting? And I'm not cancelling my action now either.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

hammer said:


> hey jessica I hoep your hungry



ARE YOU HUNGRY


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Cubey is smarter than Red.



Those two both killed townies so...yea. Let re read your post.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*Deja Vu*



*Jigglypuff* didn't like the replacement. No she didn't. Not one bit.

*Jigglypuff *has used *[Sing]* on* Baroxio*.​


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Also, is this triple vote thing permanent, or does it only last for a single round? Cause if the latter, you really shouldn't be wasting your vote on me or Mastic.
> 
> 
> I thought you guys _liked _me.



Didn't see this post at the time. lol


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Gotta go guys, Baroxio is claiming Ike.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH #1 Sphyer]*
> *[VOTE LYNCH #2 James]*
> *[VOTE LYNCH #3 Blackluster]*


And yet people vote for me still. 

If it's any considerations, my first targets were blacklusterseph400 and Il Diavolo, so I'll vote for them.

*[Vote Lynch #1 blacklusterseph400]
[Vote Lynch #2 Il Diavolo]*

My third vote is a spite lynch, but I have yet to decide who it is.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

*Sausage Galore*



Girls need sausages too 

*Mr. Game & Watch* has given* Jessica *sausages.​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

I personally think his claim is bullshit. But that's just me.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote #1 Lynch MGL2] *

So Baroxio is Ike and I got the hint about Mastics role okay that's two more roles confirmed. 

We need 2 more people to lynch.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Deja Vu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey Baroxio, stop talking.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

No, thanks, I'm a vegetarian. 

Also:

*[Change Vote Lynch #1 Default Il Diavolo]*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

I have no idea where default came from.

*[Change Vote Lynch #1 Il Diavolo]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Mafia better be on one of these lynches or we're fucked yo.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

somebody is gonna die 

and jessica I HAND MADE DEM SUSAGES


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch #1 MGL2]*
*[Change Vote Lynch #2 Il Diavolo]*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

hammer said:


> somebody is gonna die
> 
> and jessica I HAND MADE DEM SUSAGES



You mean you made them with vegetables and the like? Because I'm fine with eating Veggie Dogs, but not meat dogs. If that's the case then I'll happily accept your sausages.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Mafia better be on one of these lynches or we're fucked yo.



Well.

Out of 30 remaining players, there are 12 mafia and 1 independent left.

If we don't lynch a mafia with three lynches, we're the derpingest town ever.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

hammer said:


> somebody is gonna die
> 
> and jessica I HAND MADE DEM SUSAGES



Can I get a sausage tomorrow?


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> You mean you made them with vegetables and the like? Because I'm fine with eating Veggie Dogs, but not meat dogs. If that's the case then I'll happily accept your sausages.



yes I knew you eat no meat so I made ot put of tofu and and and chiense spices shits cash.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Can I get a sausage tomorrow?



hell ya mang


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch #1 MGL2]*
*[Vote Lynch #2 Il Diavolo]*
*[Vote Lynch #3 Blackluster]*

Until BL provides a good defense he seem's like a good candidate as I haven't heard any reasoning for voting James.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

If you give me sausages I'm just going to throw them on the grouuund.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Mastic said:


> *[VOTE Lynch MGLV2]
> [VOTE Lynch Diavolo]
> [VOTE Lynch James]*
> 
> ...



Do we know what Friday's hint was? Since no one seems to know what it means. Because of that, I silenced the person you all said was mafia then he says he's town?! 

Look how many times I've had to change my votes. I'm not doing that shit again. They better hope their is God.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

*there is a God.

I can't type


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

law you dont like my sausages?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Do we know what Friday's hint was? Since no one seems to know what it means. Because of that, I silenced the person you all said was mafia then he says he's town?!


She's hinted multiple times  take a look at JTG sig/avy and you should know what his role is.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *[Vote Lynch #1 MGL2]*
> *[Vote Lynch #2 Il Diavolo]*
> *[Vote Lynch #3 Blackluster]*
> 
> Until BL provides a good defense he seem's like a good candidate as I haven't heard any reasoning for voting James.



The only thing on James is inactivity as opposed to when hes usually town. Not enough reason I agree but whats the reason for Blackluster?


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

>.> 
ane 
Baroxio 
Bioness -> Sphyer, Mexican God lvl 2, Il Diavolo
blacklusterseph004 
Chiba -> Baroxio
Cubey -> Sphyer, James, Blacklusterseph004
Fireworks -> Baroxio, Il Diavalo, Law
hammer -> Baroxio
Hidden Nin
Il Diavolo 
Jessicα -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2, James
Jiraiya the Gallant -> Baroxio, Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Diavolo
Jαmes -> Mastic
Law -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Il Diavolo
LegendaryBeauty -> Baroxio
Martryn 
Mastic -> Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Diavolo, James
Mexican God Lvl 2
Platinum -> Baroxio
Sarun Uchiha 
Sito -> Mastic
SoulTaker -> Mastic
Sphyer -> Tempest Phantom
Stunna -> Mastic
Tempest Phantom 
thdyingbreed -> Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Davolo, Blacklusterseph004
The_Unforgiven 
twinrasengan 
~Mystic Serenade~ 

*6 Baroxio
6 Il Diavolo
5 Mexican God lvl 2*
4 Mastic
3 James
3 Blacklusterseph004
2 Sphyer
1 Law
1 Tempest Phantom

Edit: not completely correct. Recounting.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 26, 2011)

I think this will net a few Mafia. 

*[VoteLynch#1 Il Diavolo]

[Vote Lynch #2 Blackluster]

[Vote Lynch #3 James]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> She's hinted multiple times  take a look at Fireworks sig/avy and you should know what his role is.



What are you trying to say. I am Fireworks


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

hammer said:


> law you dont like my sausages?



I'm not a part of this system. Those aren't sausages, this is the internet...do you think I'm stuuupid?


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Deja Vu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Baroxio said:


> And yet people vote for me still.
> 
> If it's any considerations, my first targets were blacklusterseph400 and Il Diavolo, so I'll vote for them.
> 
> ...



cough cough        


also law take my sausages like a man    .


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

hammer said:


> hell ya mang


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 26, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> What are you trying to say. I am Fireworks


Ops I meant JTG's avy .


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

who else needs sausages


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> I'm not a part of this system. Those aren't sausages, this is the internet...do you think I'm stuuupid?



lol                    .


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Ops I meant JTG's avy .



Oh 

Hmm I can't lynch fellow pokemon. Well Jiggly is a cold hearted killed


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

*[change vote lynch #1 baroxio]*
*[vote lynch #2 il diavolo]*
*[vote lynch #3 mexican god]*

is mg townie or not? 

and i'm town. a fairly important one at that. i don't know if i should reveal seeing as there are no good protectors and i'll most definitely be attacked after i do.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

Im temped to sig Law


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

>.> 
ane 
Baroxio 
Bioness -> Sphyer, Mexican God lvl 2, Il Diavolo
blacklusterseph004 
Chiba -> Il Diavolo, Blacklusterseph004, James
Cubey -> Sphyer, James, Blacklusterseph004
Fireworks -> Baroxio, Il Diavalo, Law
hammer -> Baroxio
Hidden Nin
Il Diavolo 
Jessicα -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2, James
Jiraiya the Gallant -> Baroxio, Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Diavolo
Jαmes -> Baroxio, Il Diavolo, Mexican God lvl 2
Law -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Il Diavolo
LegendaryBeauty -> Baroxio
Martryn 
Mastic -> Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Diavolo, James
Mexican God Lvl 2
Platinum -> Baroxio
Sarun Uchiha 
Sito -> Mastic
SoulTaker -> Mastic
Sphyer -> Tempest Phantom
Stunna -> Mastic
Tempest Phantom 
thdyingbreed -> Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Davolo,Blacklusterseph004
The_Unforgiven 
twinrasengan 
~Mystic Serenade~ 

8 Il Diavolo
6 Baroxio
5 Mexican God lvl 2
4 James
4 Blacklusterseph004
3 Mastic
2 Sphyer
1 Law
1 Tempest Phantom


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

also, were actions randomized during the night phase 1?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2011)

*[VoteLynch#1 Il Diavolo]

[Vote Lynch #2 Blackluster]

[Vote Lynch #3 James]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> *[change vote lynch #1 baroxio]*
> *[vote lynch #2 il diavolo]*
> *[vote lynch #3 mexican god]*
> 
> ...



There is no protection actually.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 26, 2011)

*[VoteLynch#1 Il Diavolo]

[Vote Lynch #2 Blackluster]

[Vote Lynch #3 Sphyer]*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> also, were actions randomized during the night phase 1?



Yes they were.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

people who are not confirmed townie and are voting for me should be suspected as mafia.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> also, were actions randomized during the night phase 1?



Yessir.

*[Change Vote Lynch #3 MG LVL2]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Yes they were.



ah i see. so i guess i can't say hammer was lying.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

People should be vote for Baroxio at least.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch #1 MGLV2]
[Vote Lynch #2 James]*


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch #3 Sphyer]*

This one I'm not sure, but he's been inactive for a while (in most mafia games) so I'll see how this does.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote Lynch #1 MGLV2]
> [Vote Lynch #2 James]*



stop it. you're making a mistake.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

so wh oare we vottign for


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

That's part of the fun.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *[VoteLynch#1 Il Diavolo]
> 
> [Vote Lynch #2 Blackluster]
> 
> [Vote Lynch #3 Sphyer]*



I'm thinking you're either the clueless townie or mafia. Baroxio isn't even one of your votes.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

lb's an evil townie


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _LB=_ 





lol jk


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Wasn't Baroxio confirmed town, or am I imagining it?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote lynch #3 Jiraiya the Gallant]*

That was easy.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Wasn't Baroxio confirmed town, or am I imagining it?



Lol no. He hinted at being a role to try and get the real bearer of that role to reveal since he knew he was going down anyway.

Something any mafia should do. We still have people who are so apathetic in this game that they barely post. Decent chance he picked a role owned by someone inactive.

That clue from the start of the day points at him with both hands.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Wasn't Baroxio confirmed town, or am I imagining it?



Law and a lil bit of Cubey deduced that the hint given was about Baroxio because he replaced SonnyBillWilliams.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

he posted after sing =/


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Wasn't Baroxio confirmed town, or am I imagining it?



i think he's confirmed mafia going by the clue friday put up and law deciphered.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2011)

ok i'm off to a date. but please do not vote for me as i can really help the town out. i do know plat is town so don't kill him or whatever. 

inb4 i get killed tonight anyway. inb4 people go crazy and lynch me today.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Hoping Diavolo, MG and Baroxio are lynched.:33


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

And I silenced him so the lynch can go smoothly


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

16 town / 5 Evil Brawlers / 6 Subspace Emissary / 4 Tsukishima's Friends / 1 Independent

Faction break up.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay then. But I swear I saw people yelling at others to get votes off of him. But I'm completely fine with this lynch to be honest, plus the clue fits extremely well. If it's not him then I say go after twinrasengan.

*[Change Vote Lynch #3 Baroxio]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn that shit is close yo. We better kill some with this lynch.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Change Vote #1 Baroxio]*

*Is the clueless townie*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> 16 town / 5 Evil Brawlers / 6 Subspace Emissary / 4 Tsukishima's Friends / 1 Independent
> 
> Faction break up.



Thought you said there were 30 ppl still alive? I count 29 there. Or was that pre-Luigi sacrificing Stunna?


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

what if barixo is tuskishima and all our votes aremeaningless


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

That's 32 if my math is right.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

16+5= 21+6= 27+4= 31+1= *32*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> That's 32 if my math is right.



Tsukushima's Friends still belong to their respective factions as well as his.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> 16+5= 21+6= 27+4= 31+1= *32*



16 + 5 + 6 + 1 + 1 

Tsukishima's 3 Friends could be in any of the groups.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Law said:


> Tsukushima's Friends still belong to their respective factions as well as his.



Not sure what you're talking about. I just counted players left based on what Friday posted.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

tuskishima ninajed 3 peoples votes


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Their votes follow his so...all that matters if we kill him.


----------



## Savage (Jul 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Their votes follow his so...all that matters *is* we kill him.



No edit rule.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

hey can youtell me 3 people to lynch this lugi format sucks =/


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

17 town / 5 Evil Brawlers / 6 Subspace Emissary / 4 Tsukishima's Friends / 1 Independent

Faction break up.

Missed Samus because she was maimed and thought she was crossed out completely.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday said:


> 17 town / 5 Evil Brawlers / 6 Subspace Emissary / 4 Tsukishima's Friends / 1 Independent
> 
> Faction break up.
> 
> Missed Samus because she was maimed and thought she was crossed out completely.



Ty for clearin it up


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

By End of Night Phase 1: 1236 posts.
By End of Night Phase 2: 900 posts.
So far right now: 547 posts.

Fun facts.

All day phase, night phase activities have been updates.
Player list and role list also updated.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

lul friday      .


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 26, 2011)

*[VOTE Lynch Baroxio]
[VOTE Lynch Diavolo]
[VOTE Lynch MGLV2]*

Guys, I'm town. Kirby should be able to vouch for me.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah shit, the numbers.

[VOTE Lynch #1 Baroxio]
[VOTE Lynch #2 Diavolo]
[VOTE Lynch #3 MGLV2]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 26, 2011)

*sigh*

*[VOTE Lynch #1 Baroxio]
[VOTE Lynch #2 Diavolo]
[VOTE Lynch #3 MGLV2]*


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch #1 Il Diavolo]*
*[Vote Lynch #2 Cubey]*
*[vote lynch #3 Baroxio]*

I have been taboo-ed, so i will post less and less now.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> *[Vote Lynch #1 Il Diavolo]*
> *[Vote Lynch #2 Cubey]*
> *[vote lynch #3 Baroxio]*
> 
> I have been taboo-ed, so i will post less and less now.



TROLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

fireworks tell me who to vote for I will give you sausages


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

You promised me sausage first hammer. Vote for Baroxio, Diavolo and Mexican God.


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2011)

hammer said:


> fireworks tell me who to vote for I will give you sausages



Vote for Baraxio #1
Vote for Divalo #2
Vote for Law #3


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> You promised me sausage first hammer. Vote for Baroxio, Diavolo and Mexican God.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Regjipg7Xec[/YOUTUBE]


[Vote Lynch #1 Il Diavolo]
[Vote Lynch #2 mexican]
[vote lynch #3 Baroxio]


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Im town, you guys are making a huuuuuuuge mistaaaaake.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

>.> 
ane 
Baroxio 
Bioness -> Sphyer, Mexican God lvl 2, Il Diavolo
blacklusterseph004 -> Baroxio, Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2
Chiba -> Il Diavolo, Blacklusterseph004, James
Cubey -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2, Baroxio
Fireworks -> Baroxio, Il Diavalo, Law
hammer -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God lvl 2, Baroxio
Hidden Nin
Il Diavolo 
Jessicα -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2, Baroxio
Jiraiya the Gallant -> Baroxio, Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Diavolo
Jαmes -> Baroxio, Il Diavolo, Mexican God lvl 2
Law -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
LegendaryBeauty -> Mexican God lvl 2, James, Jiraiya the Gallant
Martryn 
Mastic -> Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Diavolo, Baroxio
Mexican God Lvl 2
Platinum -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, Blacklusterseph004
Sarun Uchiha 
Sito -> Mastic
SoulTaker -> Il Diavolo, Blacklusterseph004, James
Sphyer -> Tempest Phantom
Tempest Phantom 
thdyingbreed -> Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Davolo,Blacklusterseph004
The_Unforgiven -> Il Diavolo, Cubey, Baroxio
twinrasengan 
~Mystic Serenade~ -> Baroxio, Blacklusterseph004, Sphyer

*12 Il Diavolo
11 Baroxio
11 Mexican God lvl 2*
6 Blacklusterseph004
3 James
2 Sphyer
1 Mastic
1 Cubey
1 Jiraiya the Gallant
1 Law
1 Tempest Phantom


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

I wish the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who haven't posted post so we can end the phase and continue the game.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not ending the phase only 5 hrs into it 

The lynches can be turned around.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch #2 MGL2]

[vote lynch #3 Blacklusterseph]*


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Broski's Im a power town role  Dont do it guys.


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> I'm not ending the phase only 5 hrs into it
> 
> The lynches can be turned around.



Phase starts at 2 my time. Now 11. That's good enough.

No they won't.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch #1 Il Diavolo]
[Vote Lynch #2 mexican]
[vote lynch #3 Baroxio]*


Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I wish the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who haven't posted post so we can end the phase and continue the game.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMPkyRUc3DQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Im town, you guys are making a huuuuuuuge mistaaaaake.



ullk


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

Also, Bowser has a day phase kill. I sure wanna see him use it.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

You guys had some actual mafias before in that list.

Shit looks all townies  Dont fuck this up guys.


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

MG, you're taking one for the team if you are town. Your lost will won't go unnoticed.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

MEXICAN GOD QUICK USE COUNTER


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

This role is too important for that  Trust me, u guys dont want to kill me. Everyone put ur hate and ur butthurtness aside. And choose wisely.


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

hammer said:


> MEXICAN GOD QUICK USE COUNTER



Because I can't post this in the night phase I'll post it now.


Mexican God has been defeated by foe's lynch attack.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *Alive:* (30/48)
> *1.>.>*
> 3.ane
> *7.Bioness
> ...


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Because I can't post this in the night phase I'll post it now.
> 
> 
> Mexican God has been defeated by foe's lynch attack.



what about his thudner armor


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

hammer said:


> what about his thudner armor



In pokemon electric attacks are weak against ground.


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2011)

Kill il diavolo and hidden nin. Please help with it Cubey. They are mafia. I can feel it


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

^FW

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  Im here to benefit town. Rethink ur list.


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm betting you're one of the players that hurt town the most.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Kill il diavolo and hidden nin. Please help with it Cubey. They are mafia. I can feel it



Well Diavolo's getting lynched right now, so are MG and Baroxio. Sheik can take care of HN at night, so we're good


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I'm betting you're one of the players that hurt town the most.



Obviously Im not Shiek


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

inb4 MG is sheik.


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Obviously Im not Shiek



I've seen your vig skill first hand.

And you always claim roles that don't belong to you.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Im not.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> In pokemon electric attacks are weak against ground.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f3F8sKP2Yg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Your lost will won't be in vain MG.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

It's loss, not lost, JTG. Seeing that mistake done more than once was painful.


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2011)

I like MG. That's why I didn't vote for him


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2011)

And thanks Rubix Cube.


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> It's loss, not lost, JTG. Seeing that mistake done more than once was painful.



Chnge teh fukkin no eddit rul.eck


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

<------Town 

<----- Power Role

All of you :^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

You made that mistake twice, so I doubt it had anything to do with the no edit rule.


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> You made that mistake twice, so I doubt it had anything to do with the no edit rule.



I couldn't change it so what's the point? It's almost midnight ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

It's 11:45 where you live, what's your point?


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> It's 11:45 where you live, what's your point?



I said almost but it seems we live in the same time zone. My point is that I'm tired and I can't change my mistake. I didn't think I would do it twice but lol


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> Also, Bowser has a day phase kill. I sure wanna see him use it.


Don't remind him .


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I said almost but it seems we live in the same time zone. My point is that I'm tired and I can't change my mistake. I didn't think I would do it twice but lol



No he's an hour ahead.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

We don't. It's almost 1 here.


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> We don't. It's almost 1 here.



I read your post wrong. I didn't see the "you".

You get my point now.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

Alright, lets take this conversation to the FC if it needs to be. If you ain't talking about the game, get the fuck out.


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Except for you MG. You stay here.


/spam


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys, Im so town.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

lol MG


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Guys, Im so town.



And not a single fuck was given. You're gonna have to say more than you're town bro.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

We are gonna get bent over with these lynches. 

All 3 mafias are still active. Role revealing isnt wise 

Tell u what, if no one switches anything I will role reveal close to the end of the phase tomorrow. 
 

But Im here telling u guys, Im a town power role


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

In your case Mexican God, it's not the role, but the player.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> We are gonna get bent over with these lynches.
> 
> All 3 mafias are still active. Role revealing isnt wise
> 
> ...


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

If you're lucky Luigi might save you MG.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

You guys need to get over that.

Im the best player in Mafia games 

 Switch your votes ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You guys had a GF in that list when it started.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Can Luigi save himself?


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Can Luigi save himself?



...Say it aint so Friday


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

We already know you aren't Luigi.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

Luigi can save himself. It says so in the role.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Can Luigi save himself?


lugi can change the lynch


Cubey said:


> ...Say it aint so Friday





Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> We already know you aren't Luigi.


if he was it would explain the derpness

fail


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> Luigi can save himself. It says so in the role.



I didnt see that.

Of course I havent even read any of the roles 

 Change ur votes guys, Im a power role.


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Are you still trying to say you're Luigi?


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

if your lugi save your own sorry ass


and gallent think abotu how lugi derped with the idnependent role makes sense


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Im not claiming anything yet 

But why would u keep a town role in your list when u can nail an actual mafia.

  Some of you guys are trying to keep your GF out of that list.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

MG you are convincing no one


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

MG is a bigger derp than that. He would've tried to guess some other mafia member probably. lol


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

If MG is Luigi I'll get a name change.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> If MG is Luigi I'll get a name change.



you shouldnt say that cubey tried that before and now ehs getting day 1ned


mwexican if your lugi it wont matter you can choose whoeevr yuo want to dieso shut up and take it like a mexican


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Change ur votes ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll change it to Mexican God's Whore Lvl 20.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I'll change it to Mexican God's Whore Lvl 20.



I wonder why you're so confident?


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I wonder why you're so confident?



T_U game. Now that I know he lies about his roles. 

Trying to bait him into changing his own name to Jiraiya the Gallant's bitch..


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wake up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and change ur votes.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

if you were lugi you wouldnt care


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

It's part of his elaborate plan.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

if samus still had his/her one shot we chould already kill most of the moff =/


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Im trying to benefit town here bro's. 

Those other 2 are definitely townies. No one will be able to save them.

 Guys, do eet.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

ok those 3 day and the court of the orginals can pick soemoen else thats 4 lynchs yo


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

hammer said:


> ok those 3 day and the court of the orginals can pick soemoen else thats 4 lynchs yo



Good idea. All *Courts of Originals* pm Friday Sphyer name to lynch.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

weres the fc D;


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

What happened to the Mafia FC


----------



## Chibason (Jul 27, 2011)

This is not cool dog. Where's my FCs?


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

als owe should falcon punch someone in the face cubey can youbring back up your list.


also weres ther fc =/


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *Alive:* (30/48)
> *1.>.>*
> 3.ane
> *7.Bioness
> ...


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

all bolded unconfermed assuming you guys are in the bolded list you can degrees it making it easoer tp find the mafia and kill them


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys  Change ur votes.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 27, 2011)

hammer said:


> als owe should falcon punch someone in the face



I always found that the stomach is the best location for a falcon punch  



hammer said:


> also weres ther fc =/



This is an unforeseen development...


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

we actually can get 6 kills we got capt falcon and sheik as well we can do thsi today!


----------



## Chibason (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I'm going to bed for the night. But, I'll say again, I'm Town.

Do Not Attack Me Capt Falcon. Take me off of that list Cubert


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

Inb4 all 6 killed are townies.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

if all 6 kills are townies thats oen big fuckign derp

ever youwant to kill everyoen crossed off cubeys lsit is confermed to be pro town


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yo, what the fuck are you saying brah? lol

Also, Daisy is looking pretty mighty fine


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

the number of unconfermed can decresse depending on whos in the court of the orginals so the chances to hit mafia if they use cubeys chart is good.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Im about to go H.A.M


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 27, 2011)

why there's again 30 pages when I log on after sleep? 

anyway

*[Vote Lynch #1 Baroxio]
[Vote Lynch #2 Mexican God Lvl 2]
[Vote Lynch #3 James]*


also stop voting for Diavolo, he's not mafia


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

I knew Diavolo wasn't mafia


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

James = GF

You guys are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), ane has one mafia in her list.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

MG how on Earth did you figure that out?


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

even if hes lugi hes still a derp it wont matter I like my idea tbh

the court of theorginals should vote for sphyer falcon should punch a guy in the face and shiek should ninja someone


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> MG how on Earth did you figure that out?


Wait till the game ends.

It will be Mafia's against mafias.


hammer said:


> even if hes lugi hes still a derp it wont matter I like my idea tbh
> 
> the court of theorginals should vote for sphyer falcon should punch a guy in the face and shiek should ninja someone


Wont work.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

lul wut why wont it work whas stoping them from a pm lynch


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Annie are you okay?


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Inb4 he is a bomb


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

oh shit he might be the bomb


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

QUICK SONIC TELL EMXICAN HES TO SLOW!


----------



## martryn (Jul 27, 2011)

I wrote up a long post that I'll sum up for you: "Fuck you guys, especially Friday."

Since I have no idea what the fuck is going on, and I'm going to bed for 8 hours, I'm just going to fucking copy ane's votes.  

*[Vote Lynch #1 Baroxio]
[Vote Lynch #2 Mexican God Lvl 2]
[Vote Lynch #3 James]
*

Stop fucking posting if you've got nothing to say, you fucking ass licking, butt fucking douche cunts.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

seriusly if you are sonic use your too slow on mexican


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch #1 Il Diavolo]*
*[Vote Lynch #2 James]*
*[vote lynch #3 Baroxio]*

So many posts. 
Friggin' spammers... smh


----------



## Sarun (Jul 27, 2011)

I have new set of suspects for Day 3 considering that my main suspects from Day 1 and 2 are all town.:33



> We let of Mystic quite easily after her slip. Her only defense was inviting Kiriby onto her. From there after, she posted very little with not much substance in her posts. She voted her regular spite vote on Belphegor befoer switching to Shota wagon with an obvious statement. After that she posted again claiming to be confused townie.
> I feel she is a scum trying to pass under radar after slipping on Day 1.
> 
> 
> ...





> blackluster was someone else who is trying to fly under radar and blend in. His 2nd statement was posted when there was discussion on Taboo word. What he said was just obvious.
> 
> 
> blacklusterseph004 said:
> ...





> Another person I find suspicious is martyn who complains of activity in almost every post. Though it's more because I feel he is complaining to appear as a townie who needs help and thus if he slips, he can have excuse which is what he did when voted Cubey.
> 
> 
> martryn said:
> ...


----------



## Sarun (Jul 27, 2011)

*
[Vote Lynch Baraxio]
[Vote Lynch blacklusterseph004]
[Vote Lynch martryn]
*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Vote #1 Lynch Baraxio]
[Vote Lynch #2 James]
[Vote Lynch #3 Mexican God Lvl. 2]*



This game is always progressing so fast with a lot of pages.. 
Well, ane vouching for diavolo will make diavolo only one role I can think of..


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

ane said:


> why there's again 30 pages when I log on after sleep?
> 
> anyway
> 
> ...



Listen to her, she's a smart woman. 

But wow, getting lynched based on activity... How unfortunate. 

[Vote Lynch #1 Blacklusterseph004]
[Vote Lynch #2 Mexican God lvl 2]
[vote lynch #3 Baroxio]


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

I forgot to bold it.

*[Vote Lynch #1 Blacklusterseph004]
[Vote Lynch #2 Mexican God lvl 2]
[vote lynch #3 Baroxio]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 27, 2011)

I think James is more suspicious.. :33
He always use his inactivity as an excuse when getting accused as a mafia.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

Maybe, I say go with MG2, if he's Luigi he can protect himself, if not then he's either mafia or useless.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 27, 2011)

MG is most likely a mafia now..

But who knows. Even if he's a town, he has a habit of fakeclaiming his role often times as a bomb. :s
Anyway, this time.. It's not a bomb he fakeclaims seeing there's no town bomb in the game.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

When I'm active everyone is silent, and then they decide to lynch me for inactivity... Unfair.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 27, 2011)

timezones, they suck


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 27, 2011)

fuck you all. i'm kirby. kill me mafia and let the town lose.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 27, 2011)

fuckin townies.


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I wonder why you're so confident?



Don't worry, he'll win. I know


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

I suggest Luigi doesnt save himself if hes on that list of lynches just to send out a big fuck you to town. 

And speaking of that, change ur votes ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Im a power role


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 27, 2011)

Aw, James revealed as power town.. Diavolo has been confirmed by ane..

*[Vote #1 Lynch Baraxio]
[Vote Lynch #2 James]--->[Change Vote Lynch #2 blackluster]
[Vote Lynch #3 Mexican God Lvl. 2]
*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 27, 2011)

*[change vote lynch #2 blackluster]* 

so who is diavolo? and why has he been lurking without saying anything?


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> *[change vote lynch #2 blackluster]*
> 
> so who is diavolo? and why has he been lurking without saying anything?



I tried to press a lynch on him earlier this phase. He needs to be lynched because it's a high probability he's mafia


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

I did say what I have to say, check the last page. Otherwise no reason to post now. I always keep the page open in the background and check every while, but I can't do that when I'm sleeping, and that's when the thread is most active.


----------



## Sito (Jul 27, 2011)

Ane said he's fine, I'll take her word for it. 

Q: What do you call an eternity?
A: Four Blondes in four cars at a four way stop.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 27, 2011)

ah whatever. i'm dying tonight anyway.


----------



## Sito (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch #1 Sphyer]
[Vote Lynch #2 twinrasengan]
[vote lynch #3 black luster]*

Q: What do SMART Blondes and UFOs have in common?
A: You always hear about them but never see them.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys  Change your votes.

Just do what I say ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

I'll be back in a bit


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think Baroxio is the best bet at the moment


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 27, 2011)

It was Ane who vouched for Diavolo.
Seeing Ane is Ness who found Lucas. I guess we can say that Diavolo is Lucas.


----------



## Sito (Jul 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bolded = mafia?
Italics = Town?
Underline = idk?


Alive: (30/48)
*1.>.>*
_3.ane_
*7.Bioness
8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba
10.SoulTaker*
_11.Cubey_
_13.Fireworks_
_16.hammer_
*17.Hidden Nin*
_19.Il Diavolo_
_20.Jessicα
21.Jiraiya the Gallant_
_23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio Mastic_
_26.Law
28.LegendaryBeauty_
*30.Martryn
32.Mexican God Lvl 2*
_35.Platinum_
37.Sarun Uchiha
_40.Sito_*
41.SonnyBillWilliams Baroxio
42.Sphyer
43.Tempest Phantom*
_44.thdyingbreed_
*45.The_Unforgiven**
47.twinrasengan
48.~Mystic Serenade~*





There are how many mafia left? 5 of one, 6 of another iirc, then 1 indy.
That's 12, and 15 are bolded. lol If we get the 3 
Someone could be lieing tho 

Q: What is red and white and squirms in the corner? 

A: Dead Baby playing with razor blades.


----------



## Sito (Jul 27, 2011)

Sito said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_unforgiven_


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

T_U is Master Hand, that's already confirmed.

What about you Sito?


----------



## Sito (Jul 27, 2011)

Fuck I forgot a joke 

Q: Why is Bill Clinton apprehensive about going to the movies? 

A: Because he's afraid the usherette will ask to see his stub.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think Sito is Donkey Kong


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

>.> -> il Diavolo, James, Baroxio
ane -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, blacklusterseph004
Baroxio 
Bioness -> Sphyer, Mexican God lvl 2, Il Diavolo
blacklusterseph004 -> Baroxio, Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2
Chiba -> Il Diavolo, Blacklusterseph004, James
Cubey -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2, Baroxio
Fireworks -> Baroxio, Il Diavalo, Law
hammer -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God lvl 2, Baroxio
Hidden Nin
Il Diavolo -> Blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2, Baroxio
Jessicα -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2, Baroxio
Jiraiya the Gallant -> Baroxio, Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Diavolo
Jαmes -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
Law -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
LegendaryBeauty -> Mexican God lvl 2, James, Jiraiya the Gallant
Martryn -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, James
Mastic -> Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Diavolo, Baroxio
Mexican God Lvl 2
Platinum -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, Blacklusterseph004
Sarun Uchiha -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, martryn
Sito -> Sphyer, twinrasengan, blacklusterseph004
SoulTaker -> Il Diavolo, Blacklusterseph004, James
Sphyer -> Tempest Phantom
Tempest Phantom -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
thdyingbreed -> Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Davolo,Blacklusterseph004
The_Unforgiven -> Il Diavolo, Cubey, Baroxio
twinrasengan 
~Mystic Serenade~ -> Baroxio, Blacklusterseph004, Sphyer

*17 Baroxio
15 Mexican God lvl 2
12 Il Diavolo
12 Blacklusterseph004*
5 James
3 Sphyer
1 twinrasengan
1 martryn
1 Cubey
1 Jiraiya the Gallant
1 Law
1 Tempest Phantom


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn, I'm still in a bad position.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch #3 Blackluster] *


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

*mali*, who was once twinrasengan (recent name change?), has to post or he will be modblocked. Everyone else is fine.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 27, 2011)

Name change is it then? :33
The clue seemed to be more applicable to him then~
*
[Change Vote lynch #3 twinrasengan]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

*Friendship Never Dies*



*Tsukishima*, that dog, making friends left and right.

*Tsukishima *has made *[????]* his friend.

Because Tsukishima has just converted someone from a mafia faction to his faction, *he gains a faction kill to use every night phase.*
​


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 27, 2011)

ane is probably tsukishima though


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 27, 2011)

Ane is Ness.. No one has counterclaimed her yet.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 27, 2011)

end this phase already luci


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 27, 2011)

after reading Friday's post

*[Change Vote Lynch #1 twinrasengan]*


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> MG is most likely a mafia now..
> 
> But who knows. Even if he's a town, he has a habit of fakeclaiming his role often times as a bomb. :s
> Anyway, this time.. It's not a bomb he fakeclaims seeing there's no town bomb in the game.



we have a mafia bomb so we need to roleblock mexican if thats the case.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys, guys, come on.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 27, 2011)

Can bomb roles be roleblocked then?
And if yes, except for Kirby whose ability can also be use as a doctor, i don't see any more roles capable of doing so.

But really, seeing MG's responses.. I don't think he's a bomb or else he wouldn't struggle to fight this lynch.
He just didn't fakeclaim as the bomb like what he's doing in other games, (there's one I remember he said he can take 10 people with him when he dies. :S)because there's no town bomb and he wouldn't be spare if he claims bomb seeing bomb belongs to mafia.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> end this phase already luci



Why do you care, I thought you already accepted that you're going to die during the next phase anyway...


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

Tempest Phantom said:


> Can bomb roles be roleblocked then?
> And if yes, except for Kirby whose ability can also be use as a doctor, i don't see any more roles capable of doing so.
> 
> But really, seeing MG's responses.. I don't think he's a bomb or else he wouldn't struggle to fight this lynch.
> He just didn't fakeclaim as the bomb like what he's doing in other games, (there's one I remember he said he can take 10 people with him when he dies. :S)because there's no town bomb and he wouldn't be spare if he claims bomb seeing bomb belongs to mafia.



sonic can say "your to slow" and it will delay the ability for a phase then we can get pokemon trainer to protect the unlucky SOB


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 27, 2011)

OoOoh well then, Sonic do what you have to do~


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

Or James who claimed Kirby can randomize the actions of MG2? 

Or won't that work if he's a bomb?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 27, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> Why do you care, I thought you already accepted that you're going to die during the next phase anyway...



i want to see who gets lynched. doesn't everybody?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 27, 2011)

i already targeted ane for randomization.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Why would u target ane??????


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 27, 2011)

i didn't know who was who. wasn't up to date with the game. but now, should i live, i know who to target. 

but i probably won't live. so whatever


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), change ur votes


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2011)

So, whose the most suspect now?


----------



## Sito (Jul 27, 2011)

You 

Q. What did one saggy tit say to the other saggy tit?
A. If we don't get some support soon, people will think we're nuts!


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

mali if your sonic use your ablity on mexican


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

Sito said:


> You
> 
> Q. What did one saggy tit say to the other saggy tit?
> A. If we don't get some support soon, people will think we're nuts!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-yZ7_enlWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2011)

hammer said:


> mali if your sonic use your ablity on mexican



Nope, I aint sonic brah 

And if I were sonic, Sito wouldnt still be in the game


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

sito is a townie


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2011)

hammer said:


> sito is a townie



I dont care.....Sito voted for me


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

So when is everyone going to change their vote...?


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*
*[Vote Lynch Blackluster]*
*[Vote Lynch MGLV2]*


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2011)

mali youget 3 votes


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks brah


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

mali said:


> Thanks brah



But you edited that post to make it three...


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Editing is against the rules.

Mod block Plox.


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2011)

ohhh shittttttt......Hammer


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

twinrasengan/mali has been modblocked.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Vote change lynch #2 to Blacklusterseph]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

*Vengeance*



*Bowser* may have failed in killing Mario, but he sure wasn't gonna let *Luigi *get away too.

*Bowser* body slams and kills *Luigi *(Jiraiya the Gallant).​


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

Crap...

Lynch MG2 guys.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

>.> -> il Diavolo, James, Baroxio
ane -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, James
Baroxio 
Bioness -> Sphyer, Mexican God lvl 2, Il Diavolo
blacklusterseph004 -> Baroxio, Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2
Chiba -> Il Diavolo, Blacklusterseph004, James
Cubey -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2, Baroxio
Fireworks -> Baroxio, Il Diavalo, Law
hammer -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God lvl 2, Baroxio
Hidden Nin
Il Diavolo -> Blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2, Baroxio
Jessicα -> blacklusterseph004, Mexican God Lvl 2, Baroxio
Jiraiya the Gallant -> Baroxio, Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Diavolo
Jαmes -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
Law -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
LegendaryBeauty -> Mexican God lvl 2, James, 
Martryn -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, James
Mastic -> Baroxi, Blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
Mexican God Lvl 2
Platinum -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, Blacklusterseph004
Sarun Uchiha -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, martryn
Sito -> Sphyer, Mali, blacklusterseph004
SoulTaker -> Il Diavolo, Blacklusterseph004, James
Sphyer -> Tempest Phantom
Tempest Phantom -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Mali
thdyingbreed -> Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Davolo,Blacklusterseph004
The_Unforgiven -> Il Diavolo, Blacklusterseph004, Baroxio
Mali -> Baroxio, Blacklusterseph004, Mexicangodlvl2 
~Mystic Serenade~ -> Baroxio, Blacklusterseph004, Sphyer

*18 Baroxio
16 Mexican God lvl 2
15 Blacklusterseph004*
10 Il Diavolo
6 James
3 Sphyer
2 Mali
1 martryn
1 Law
1 Tempest Phantom


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch #1 Blacklusterseph004]*

MG was claiming Luigi right?


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2011)

And im still a boss, whose up for a grillin next?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Change #3 Mexican God Lvl 2]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

LB, you've already voted for MG.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Change Vote #1 Baroxio]*

*[Change Vote #3 MGLV2]*

MG has been claiming Luigi and he just got caught. He's not a town power role obvious mafia. Unless one of these guys ends up being Bowser it's probably ill advised for anymore roles to be revealed. The night phase is coming and then he'll still have his day kill.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't fucking know what my votes were.

So..

*[Change Vote #1 MG lvl 2]
[Change Vote #2 Baroxio]
[Change Vote #3 Blackluster]*

Just making sure I wasn't voting Diavolo, who is clearly someone we don't need to lynch.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

Your votes are in the vote count, you can look at them that way. Theyre seperated as 1,2,3. Don't be like Mastic and change his vote order three ways even though he's voting for the same people.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

>.> -> il Diavolo, James, Baroxio
ane -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, James
Baroxio 
Bioness -> Sphyer, Mexican God lvl 2, Il Diavolo
blacklusterseph004 -> Baroxio, Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2
Chiba -> Il Diavolo, Blacklusterseph004, James
Cubey -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2, Baroxio
Fireworks -> Baroxio, Il Diavalo, Law
hammer -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God lvl 2, Baroxio
Hidden Nin
Il Diavolo -> Blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2, Baroxio
Jessicα -> blacklusterseph004, Mexican God Lvl 2, Baroxio
Jαmes -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
Law -> Mexican God lvl 2, Baroxio, Blackluster
LegendaryBeauty -> Mexican God lvl 2, James, 
Martryn -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, James
Mastic -> Baroxi, Blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
Mexican God Lvl 2
Platinum -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, Blacklusterseph004
Sarun Uchiha -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, martryn
Sito -> Sphyer, Mali, blacklusterseph004
SoulTaker -> Baroxio, Blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
Sphyer -> Tempest Phantom
Tempest Phantom -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Mali
thdyingbreed -> Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Davolo,Blacklusterseph004
The_Unforgiven -> Il Diavolo, Blacklusterseph004, Baroxio
Mali -> Baroxio, Blacklusterseph004, Mexicangodlvl2 
~Mystic Serenade~ -> Baroxio, Blacklusterseph004, Sphyer

*17 Baroxio
16 Mexican God lvl 2
15 Blacklusterseph004*
8 Il Diavolo
5 James
3 Sphyer
2 Mali
1 martryn
1 Law
1 Tempest Phantom


As of Law's post.

Lol law, you did exactly what I thought was happening. Voting for the same people in a different order.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

*sips on a light beer*

Wut?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

When is this phase over because apparently no one got the hint.

I said I would reveal who I was at the end.

Was trying to make this game go on for a little longer but.

Im Mr.Game and Watch.

You guys lynch me game ends.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> When is this phase over because apparently no one got the hint.
> 
> I said I would reveal who I was at the end.
> 
> ...



What does the sausages do anyway?:quiet


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> What does the sausages do anyway?:quiet



Nothing  Its just a pointless gimmick.

Im guessing it was suppose to be an innuendo.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

Misspelled emoticon.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2011)

Confirmed mafia. Hammer's Mr. Game and Watch.

He asked me before the action came in, wondering if I was hungry. After about five minutes I received (vegetarian) sausages. There's no way how you can be Mr. Game and Watch.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hammer isnt Mr Game and Watch


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch #1 to Mexican God]*


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

20 minutes till the end of the phase right?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

20 more minutes till I win


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> 20 minutes till the end of the phase right?



Considering the day ACTUALLY started at 7 yesterday, not 3...we may have another 4 hours yet.

/galaxysigh


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

Law's right.

Plus, Mr. Game & Watch may win when he is lynched, but the game continues


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

More like I will 

*smoking a cigar*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> Law's right.
> 
> Plus, Mr. Game & Watch may win when he is lynched, but the game continues



FOR THE LOVE OF GOD END THE PHASE.

Yeah Wario's ability, right, we get it, Zzzz - come on.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

What if Falco were to use his day phase ability?

What if Captain Falcon decides to send me the day kill?

Also, the suspence .


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah why didn't he use his day kill yet?! 

Anyway, I'll be off to bed soon. Don't derp please.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> What if Falco were to use his day phase ability?
> 
> What if Captain Falcon decides to send me the day kill?
> 
> Also, the suspence .



Falco??

You mean Fox is dead? But TBD...


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

He can use his one-shot without fox being dead.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

Fox has already scanned two people today. 

So we're waiting four hours for Captain Falcon to use his vigi-ability?

Man, 24 hours is too long on its own. 28 hours is hella-shit.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

Blame Wario, I gotta be fair. MG has posted so much, but hasn't even voted yet.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> He can use his one-shot without fox being dead.



Doesn't he have to know the identity of one person before he reveals it?


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

Nah. He sends me a name, he gets it revealed.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

Also, just because the day phase is long doesn't mean that the night phase has to be long too. I'll end the night phase faster if people submit their actions fast.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 27, 2011)

He can figure out any role by submitting the role name? That's hax and good. Who's the best candidate? Bowser, methinks.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

No, he sends the name of a player in, and that player gets his role publicly revealed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 27, 2011)

It works on Godfathers too, right?


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone but those who can redirect abilities.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 27, 2011)

This is bloody brilliant. Bowser can be outed.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys, stop lynching me. If James really is Kirby he seriously should have no reason to lynch me since he should already know my role.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thats because James isnt Kirby.

Town is retarded.


----------



## martryn (Jul 27, 2011)

Has the phase been restarted yet?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

martryn said:


> Has the phase been restarted yet?



Yup, we have a couple hours before day ends, and we can vote to lynch 3 separate players now.

MGlvl2, Baroxio and Blackluster are severely ahead in votes.


----------



## martryn (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn, I missed the restart.  I fucked up big time this phase.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

No fancy write up because I'm not home yet, but

James was role revealed as Kirby by Falco.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *Alive:* (30/48)
> *1.>.>*
> 3.ane
> *7.Bioness
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 27, 2011)

well, going to bed, will see the outcome of this tomorrow


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> No fancy write up because I'm not home yet, but
> 
> James was role revealed as Kirby by Falco.


Falco used it already, what a waste that was .


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 27, 2011)

If he is Kirby why the hell is he voting for me? Does Kirby not know who he copies abilities from or something?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 27, 2011)

people said vote for you and i wasn't around when you said whatever you had to say derp. 

how the hell do i know your role? i targeted hammer first night phase (which was randomized) and got pokemon trainer role. i targeted *[???]* and got toon link. don't want to reveal for the mafia although i've already said something :/

*[change vote lynch #2 mali]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 27, 2011)

also, there are mentions of restart so

*[vote lynch #1 baroxio]*
*[vote lynch #2 mali]*
*[vote lynch #3 mgl2]*


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> people said vote for you and i wasn't around when you said whatever you had to say derp.
> 
> how the hell do i know your role? i targeted hammer first night phase (which was randomized) and got pokemon trainer role. i targeted *[???]* and got toon link. don't want to reveal for the mafia although i've already said something :/
> 
> *[change vote lynch #2 mali]*



Toon Link = Platinum, he already role revealed. Dont let Blackluster talk his way out of it.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 27, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE #2 TO MEXICAN GOD]*

Hmm... I think that #2 was my vote for James.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Toon Link = Platinum, he already role revealed. Dont let Blackluster talk his way out of it.



oh so he did. so blackluster is evil? :33 

*[change vote lynch #2 blackluster]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2011)

I think blackluster is that weird independent


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

He is definitely anti-town. Might be Tsukishima, since we know who Master Hand is.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

Going to do a vote count then ending the phase.


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

>.> -> il Diavolo, Mexican God lvl 2, Baroxio
ane -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, James
Baroxio 
Bioness -> Sphyer, Mexican God lvl 2, Il Diavolo
blacklusterseph004 -> Baroxio, Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2
Chiba -> Il Diavolo, Blacklusterseph004, James
Cubey -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God Lvl 2, Baroxio
Fireworks -> Baroxio, Il Diavalo, Law
hammer -> Il Diavolo, Mexican God lvl 2, Baroxio
Hidden Nin
Il Diavolo -> Blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2, Baroxio
Jessicα -> blacklusterseph004, Mexican God Lvl 2, Baroxio
Jαmes -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
Law -> Mexican God lvl 2, Baroxio, Blackluster
LegendaryBeauty -> Mexican God lvl 2, James, 
Martryn -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, James
Mastic -> Baroxi, Blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
Mexican God Lvl 2
Platinum -> Baroxio, Mexican God lvl 2, Blacklusterseph004
Sarun Uchiha -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, martryn
Sito -> Sphyer, Mali, blacklusterseph004
SoulTaker -> Baroxio, Blacklusterseph004, Mexican God lvl 2
Sphyer -> Tempest Phantom
Tempest Phantom -> Baroxio, blacklusterseph004, Mali
thdyingbreed -> Mexican God Lvl 2, Il Davolo,Blacklusterseph004
The_Unforgiven -> Mexican God Lvl 2, Blacklusterseph004, Baroxio
Mali -> Baroxio, Blacklusterseph004, Mexicangodlvl2 
~Mystic Serenade~ -> Baroxio, Blacklusterseph004, Sphyer

*18 Mexican God lvl 2
17 Baroxio
15 Blacklusterseph004*
7 Il Diavolo
4 James
3 Sphyer
2 Mali
1 martryn
1 Law
1 Tempest Phantom


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

That actually looks like three great lynches


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

*Does The Good Outweight The Bad?*



*Luigi* and *Diddy Kong* have sacrificed themselves hoping they'd seek justice by advancing the town's lynches and sending three suspects to the gallows. But did they do more harm than good?

*Galleom *(Mexican God Lvl 2) has been lynched.
*Ike* (Baroxio) has been lynched.
*Pokemon Trainer* (blacklusterseph004) has been lynched.

*NO MORE POSTING!

SEND IN NIGHT ACTIONS

THE FASTER YOU SEND THEM IN
THE FASTER THE NIGHT ENDS!*​


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Smfh     .


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

Good job with the PMs guys. I've received all of them. Though I'm going to have to wait till about 1:30EST to put the game up because I have to go to work, and no way am I waking up tomorrow at this time to end the game


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

*Sheikah Kirby*



*Toon Link* didn't satisfy* Kirby. Kirby* wanted a sexy woman to swallow.

*Kirby *swallows and copies *Sheik's **[Sheikah]* ability.

*DO NOT POST YET*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

*Death and all His Friends*



With very few innocent people left, the mafia were getting ready to take on each other. But first, they had to get rid of most of the "good" trash that remained. *Sheik* made her attempts to keep town safe, but since night one, she has been failing.

*Sheik* attempts to attack *[????]*, but fails.

*Bowser *body slams and kills *~Mystic Serenade~*.

*MetaKnight* goes sword to sword with *Toon Link *(Platinum), and kills him.

*Tabuu* rips *Fireworks* to shreds.

*Sonic* (Hidden Hin) wasn't fast enough for *Master Hand*, and dies.

*Tsukishima* kills *Falco Lombardi* (martryn), and then *makes friends* with a witness.

*DO NOT POST YET*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

*Conjuring A Great Mix*



With an almost vacant town now home to many villains and backstabbing friends, Kirby wants to make a good cake mixed with a lot of different things. He sees the smash ball floating above him, and swallows it hoping it'll give him some great inspiraiton.

*[Kirby the Cook]* - Kirby can completely switch the role of players twice in the game. However, if he does so, he can no longer use his inhale ability and it cannot be used with whatever ability Kirby has already inhaled. Kirby must choose in this format: Switch Player A's Role with Player B's. Switch Player C's role with player Player D's. Kirby cannot switch his own role. This ability does not go through Zelda, Wolf, or Crazy Hand's reflective abilities, it will just be reflected onto another player. Factions cannot be switched. Only complete the role. Kirby will not know what roles he switched, only the player that gets the role will know what their role is.

*DAY PHASE BEGINS*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

I forgot Master Hand's kill. I'll edit that in.


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2011)

Master Hand avenge me! I hate when I die and I figured out who killed me 

/dead

Thanks Diego


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 28, 2011)

Shit, were losing so many townies that was like 5 down in one night phase .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 28, 2011)

oh, well ... so back to business

*[Vote Lynch mali]*

if I remember correctly he's the one with the name change, right?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2011)

what does a name change have to do with anything


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 28, 2011)

didn't Friday say something about someone who changed their name was mafia?  not sure


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

I was looking for who had not posted already in the last phase, and then I found that twinrasengan didn't and noticed that he changed his name.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 28, 2011)

hmm... okay :33 I will change it later then


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

The clue still stands


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

*Bowser the Boss*



With the help of a fallen *Falco Lombardi*, *Bowser *wasn't going to let *Kirby* get away with finishing that delicious cake. *Kirby* fights valiantly against him, but ultimately fails. *Bowser* dips a finger into the cake batter *Kirby* was mixing, and regrettably notes that it was going to be good.

*Bowser *kills *Kirby* (James) and obtains his smash ball.
*Kirby* was *Tsukishima's* friend.

*[Who's The Boss?]* - By sacrificing one member of his team, *Bowser *can find out who either* Tsukishima* or *Tabuu* is.​


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 28, 2011)

Browser has a smash ball now too  Well at least it doesn't harm the town.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mali]*

We lost too many townies in the last day phase, and the night phase made it even worse.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 28, 2011)

edit: You saw nothing


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shite.

Not many people left, definitely need to pull up a list.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

Did Cubey claim anything? My spidey senses are really tingling and i need target to maim.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

10 Townies/5 Evil Brawlers Mafia /5 Subspace Emissary Mafia /1 Tsukishima and 4 Friends

Of course, there have been janitor kills and such.


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2011)

Bowser use your damn smash ball

/dead


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mali]*

I originally told you guys about this after pulling up my list of everyone who had been got their name change. I said this one was likely because he was getting his name changed during the game, but no one listened till after Friday said that he changed his name.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 28, 2011)

Friday said:


> 10 Townies/5 Evil Brawlers Mafia /5 Subspace Emissary Mafia /1 Tsukishima and 4 Friends
> 
> Of course, there have been janitor kills and such.


The Mafia's have to kill each other to win right? 

Just wondering cause if it's true we lose next day phase since they were 5 kills last night phase, and they'd out number us.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, they need to kill each other to win.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Did Cubey claim anything? My spidey senses are really tingling and i need target to maim.



You and I are sensing the same thing. Cubey would be a perfect target for Maim. And if he comes up Town, then using him as our confirmed trail-blazer during the day, we have a chance at winning.



Jessicα said:


> *[Vote Lynch Mali]*
> 
> I originally told you guys about this after pulling up my list of everyone who had been got their name change. I said this one was likely because he was getting his name changed during the game, but no one listened till after Friday said that he changed his name.



You were right, Jessica. I totally thought I'd figured out the clue...

*[Vote Lynch Mali]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay that's good anyway's.

*[Vote Lynch Mali]*


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mali]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

Incoming day action.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol this town is so fucked.


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2011)

Please let it be bowser 

Avenge me. Find Tabuu


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Please let it be bowser
> 
> Avenge me. Find Tabuu



T_U may be finding Bowser.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

*An End To Sausages*



What's left of town is really fucked now that no one will be receiving sausages.

*Master Hand* has maimed *Mr. Game & Watch*.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

That's right, no more sausages. I couldn't believe it myself at first.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Black-eyed annoyed smiley-face, what did you do?


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Someone please find Tabuu


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> Someone please find Tabuu



STOP POSTING.


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2011)

Fine


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

Mr. Game & Watch, as well as Lucas and Olimar are my best chars on SSBB.

I'm undefeated with the three of them


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

Well fuck then. My wrath against bowser and taboo will be quick and painful. Watch out fuckers.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I'd only play Samus from the list this game has shown.

Alive: (19/48)


> 1.>.>
> 3.ane
> 7.Bioness
> 9.Chiba
> ...



Those of us left.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Well fuck then. My wrath against bowser and taboo will be quick and painful. Watch out fuckers.



T_U, did you actually pick hammer?


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

Town has been gang raped tbh. I will avenge all our fallen heroes.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

No, that was cubey.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

Has sarun claimed? Where's he been?


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

Also, what's your role, Law?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> No, that was cubey.



Cubey was Mr G&W?

motherfu-...

*[Change Vote Lynch hammer]*


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

You didnt answer my question


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

Incoming day action.


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2011)

Friday's games Mind = Blown


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

And I won't be answering, I still need mafias to be slightly confused on why I'm not dead yet. So shaddup.

Btw, Cubey is Wolf or Crazy Hand.

*[Change Vote Lynch Mali]*

Just read back, and there's no way hammer isn't Mr. G&W, so your Maim was re-directed.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Nois said:


> Friday's games Mind = Blown



GTFO Zombie.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

SOunds like one of your convoluted theories that you try to sell to people once you've been made.


----------



## Nois (Jul 28, 2011)

Law said:


> GTFO Zombie.



 

ok, ok I'm dead


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Smh Kirby redirected roles you idiot  Law and T_U are just 

Anyways, Rofl is a Godfather.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Once I've been "made"? What are you on about?

Just go back and read hammer's posts. He asked Jessica if she was hungry, and five minutes later, gave her sausages. He asked the previous person if they wanted sausages too. He then asked around at who wanted sausages the next day. 

If Cubey was Mr. G&W, he would have known hammer was scum. But there are still three roles in this game that can re-direct actions. He's one of them. Guaranteed.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Smh Kirby redirected roles you idiot  Law and T_U are just
> 
> Anyways, Rofl is a Godfather.



Why would Kirby redirect lynch from townie to another townie?? How does kirby know your role for sure? Explanation pls, James. (You did claim Kirby, right?)



Law said:


> Once I've been "made"? What are you on about?
> 
> Just go back and read hammer's posts. He asked Jessica if she was hungry, and five minutes later, gave her sausages. He asked the previous person if they wanted sausages too. He then asked around at who wanted sausages the next day.
> 
> If Cubey was Mr. G&W, he would have known hammer was scum. But there are still three roles in this game that can re-direct actions. He's one of them. Guaranteed.



If Cubey is MGW, then you're scum. Guaranteed. Also hammer.

If he is not MGW, then kirby knows his role and should tell us why he redirected and lift the suspicion off of him.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Once hammer gets on and claims again that he's Mr. G&W, we know Cubey is one of the three re-direct characters.

And considering how any rail-road he's started has been on either a Townie mistakenly, or Tabuu mafia -_ I am betting Cubey is Wolf._

Just think about it for a minute and it will make sense.

*Kirby did not use his Final Smash, Cubey.*
*Kirby is dead, T_U*


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Kirby knows my role and that's all that's important  Good thing too because you guys were about to go ahead and maim me like idiots.

Now... Rofl is Tabuu.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

*Shut The Fuck Up*



*Tabuu*, still waiting for his last victim to die by his own words, angrily uses *[Taboo]* on a target.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Kirby knows my role and that's all that's important  Good thing too because you guys were about to go ahead and maim me like idiots.
> 
> Now... Rofl is Tabuu.



If you were Wolf, then Kirby would only THINK he knew your role. Nice try though.

And T_U did try and maim you...but it was re-directed onto hammer. So you're basically admitting right now that you're not Mr. G&W, which is what I've been saying to T_U.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

Incoming day action.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Law said:


> If you were Wolf, then Kirby would only THINK he knew your role. Nice try though.
> 
> And T_U did try and maim you...but it was re-directed onto hammer. So you're basically admitting right now that you're not Mr. G&W, which is what I've been saying to T_U.



Obviously... hammer is MGW, and Kirby, being competent enough to realize what I am, switched me. He did use his Final Smash already, ask Friday if you want.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Uh oh...I posted after the Taboo word...


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Rofl]*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Obviously... hammer is MGW, and Kirby, being competent enough to realize what I am, switched me. He did use his Final Smash already, ask Friday if you want.



I don't have to ask Friday. I can read - he didn't even get online before he was killed by Bowser.

Bowser then received a Final Smash because Kirby hadn't used his yet.

Nice try.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

*No Sign Language!*



Just because *Master Hand* couldn't talk doesn't mean that *Tabuu* couldn't get him. 

*Master Hand* (The_Unforgiven) expressed the word *"a"* with sign language, and kills himself for doing it.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

What the hell, how did he die?


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Law said:


> I don't have to ask Friday. I can read - he didn't even get online before he was killed by Bowser.
> 
> Bowser then received a Final Smash because Kirby hadn't used his yet.
> 
> Nice try.



I have no idea what's going on in that case 

I think you are Tabuu now.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

He quoted Cubey, who said Rofl is a Godfather.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

Friday said:


> *No Sign Language!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bullshit. 

I was extra vigilant not to say that word. Friday, explain yourself.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

Again: Bullshit. Nowhere does it say that I can't quote someone who said the word.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh wow. That sucks.

Definitely not Tabuu. Legend told the thread I was not a Godfather a couple days ago. Which was right after TDB claimed I was innocent. Which was before Bowser made all Brawlers appear innocent.

So...ENH!


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> I was extra vigilant not to say that word. Friday, explain yourself.





Friday said:


> He quoted Cubey, who said Rofl is a Godfather.



There you go. You can't include "a" in any part of your post.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Guys, Law is Tabuu. He shows up innocent to investigations.

*[CHANGE VOTE Law]*

He is the one performing these actions. TOWNIES KILL LAW


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Can't be anywhere in your posts. On day 1, Raf was even blanking out the word "lynch" from other people's posts he was quoting. (Otherwise I wouldn't have known that either)


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Law said:


> Oh wow. That sucks.
> 
> Definitely not Tabuu. Legend told the thread I was not a Godfather a couple days ago. Which was right after TDB claimed I was innocent. Which was before Bowser made all Brawlers appear innocent.
> 
> So...ENH!



Legend doesn't know if you're a Godfather, they show up innocent.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

You didnt say that. You said, and I quote "You are no longer allowed to use the word "a" for the rest of the game."

I didn't use it. Someone else did. I demand justice.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Again: Bullshit. Nowhere does it say that I can't quote someone who said the word.



I said it in Tabuu's role, and it was asked before. If you were reading, Raf was kept editing out "lynch" from the quotes he quoted as well.

It's about posting, not saying. You posted it "a", therefore, you died.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Guys, Law is Tabuu. He shows up innocent to investigations.
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE Law]*
> 
> He is the one performing these actions. TOWNIES KILL LAW



I show up innocent to investigations because I'm innocent. Legend also told the thread that I was confirmed not Godfather.

So nice try, Wolf.

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

Lynch Cubey, if he is not mafia, lynch me tomorrow. *Guaranteed.*


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

The final line is that you used "a" as part of your post.

*Can forbid a player from POSTING one word for the rest of the game*. If that player *POSTS* the word, they will be killed. The player will be notified of what the word is. Can only be used during the day phase.

I may have been unclear with some other roles, but not this one.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Legend doesn't know if you're a Godfather, they show up innocent.



Legend knew I wasn't Godfather because he knew what my ability was.

Again, you're floundering in your death throes, scum.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

> *[Taboo]*– Can forbid a player from posting one word for the rest of the game. If that player posts the word, they will be killed. The player will be notified of what the word is. Can only be used during the day phase.



I didnt post it. Cubey did.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

If your post contained that word, quoted or not, you die. End of story.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> I didnt post it. Cubey did.



You didn't type it, but you posted it.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Not really, you're just trying to get a power role lynched for no reason other than some conclusion you came to about me being Wolf when Kirby knew who I was, and MGW showing up for T_U's maim.

*@Friday: Has Kirby used his Final Smash yet?*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Not really, you're just trying to get a power role lynched for no reason other than some conclusion you came to about me being Wolf when Kirby knew who I was, and MGW showing up for T_U's maim.
> 
> *@Friday: Has Kirby used his Final Smash yet?*



Kirby's dead.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

When you quote someone and then post it, do you not post the contents that were included in that quote unless edited? 

C'mon T_U, it's not a hard concept to grasp.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Kirby is dead, Cubey. He was killed by Bowser before he could use his smash.

If he had used it, Bowser wouldn't have a smash until tomorrow.

Read.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey, Kirby died pretty much as soon as the day started. That's why Bowser has the smash ball now.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

James doesn't ever know he's dead yet.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 28, 2011)

Friday said:


> When you quote someone and then post it, do you not post the contents that were included in that quote unless edited?
> 
> C'mon T_U, it's not a hard concept to grasp.



We will agree to disagree. The ability is too haxed anyway. 

Oh, and fyi: Law is mafia. Just a hunch.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

You're fucked Cubey.

Everyone, vote Cubey. He's Wolf. The only players he has gone after in this game were Tabuu mafia and Town. Now he's going after Town again to save himself desperately.

This is the only way Wolf can be killed.

T_U's death will not be in vain.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay, I guess I will have to do it:

*I am Sheik.*

Last night I targeted Rofl for my action, it failed and didn't show me his role. That made me think he was Tabuu.

Now I am positive that *LB IS TABUU*

Remember how whenever she came under suspicion, she would always ask to be investigated. *She is a Godfather and shows up innocent.*

I thought she might have been Ike based on her hints, but Baroxio was.

She is the only one online that has yet to be CONFIRMED TOWNIE and Tabuu is going into kill mode at the same time. Coincidence?

Town, if you want to win: *[CHANGE VOTE LB]*

I leave it up to you.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Blah



Please stop posting. You died, bro. Talk about the game after it's done. Stop getting into conversation as if you are alive.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not always Godfather, y'know. I can't always appear innocent. That's jargon bullshit and you know it. Also a miserable attempt to redirect suspicions on you, so have at it.

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2011)

Or maybe she could show up to investigations as innocent because maybe she is innocent? 

Your arguments have flaws in them, and I'm not disagreeing with you about LB, because there's always the possibility, but as of right now you appear to be flailing around, just throwing things around trying to save yourself. So for now:

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

Until you present proof of your arguments and get your head on straight.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh Cubey, you're so full of crap. Zelda reflects abilities back at their target, only Wolf and Crazy Hand re-direct them onto someone at random.

But you did pick the one role you knew some people would be confused about.

I bet Mystic Serenade was Zelda/Sheik, and you knew, because your faction killed her.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you know why I keep bringing up Kirby? Saying he knew my role?




Friday said:


> *Sheikah Kirby*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Just lynch me. Just do it, I can't be bothered to save a sinking ship


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

And no Zelda doesn't return them to the role that targeted her, she is a nexus during the dayphase 

Good luck town


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, everyone saw that, Cubey. Which means anyone who knew Sheik/Zelda died without showing evidence in the morning could claim it.

But if you do turn up Zelda/Sheik, it probably means I'm getting gang-lynched tomorrow.

It was your insistence on things that obviously never happened that made me think you were Wolf and not Zelda. And the fact that all your targets have been Tabuu mafia or town.

Can you think of someone better than LB "because she comes up innocent" for lynching?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And no Zelda doesn't return them to the role that targeted her, she is a nexus during the dayphase
> 
> Good luck town



Why did Friday use the word "reflected" then instead of saying "randomized onto someone else" like Wolf and Crazy Hand's entries?

Doesn't make sense unless they work differently.

"Reflect" in games is traditionally back at its user.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Death and all His Friends*
> *Sheik* attempts to attack *[????]*, but fails.
> 
> *Bowser *body slams and kills *~Mystic Serenade~*.​



Shiek's action came before Bowser's, and then Bowser's came directly after. If Law's guess on how you're Wolf is correct, then you would know who your mafia faction faction killed, thus being able to safely claim that role.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

All nexus's in this game that have actions used on them are randomized at another player. Excuse my word choice.

All night actions are done at the same time, I explained that in the rules.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

You are definitely getting gang-lynched tomorrow Law  Stop attacking the only other townie?

Trust me, if I was Wolf, I would have gone after my own faction as well. How many mafia have you rounded up thus far? I'm sure I have more than you under my belt, hell I have more mafia than everyone else currently posting itt so bite me 

I am sorry, all I have was what I noticed and my gut. Not to mention LB came out of invisifagging to tell T_U he had been killed and to shut it.

She is Tabuu, if she isn't, then I am the worst mafia player in existence. Just lynch her.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey, your entire argument hinges on "She'd show up innocent, so she's a Godfather". That's not the best argument with which to lynch someone.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2011)

Friday said:


> All nexus's in this game that have actions used on them are randomized at another player. Excuse my word choice.
> 
> All night actions are done at the same time, I explained that in the rules.



But you also stated in the rules about Character A being able to do said actions on Character B even if Character C killed Character A before hand. So technically it could possibly be Sheik that was faction killed due to it coming after Sheik's failed action. But I may be thinking to hard into this. Still not convinced by Cubey's argument until I hear some evidential proof, because once I do I'll be happy to change my vote.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, I am Wolf, you caught me 

/sarcasm


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep. Sheik can make his attack even though he is killed.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Friday said:


> All nexus's in this game that have actions used on them are randomized at another player. Excuse my word choice.
> 
> All night actions are done at the same time, I explained that in the rules.



Well what the hell man. That's an important distinction. 

It's one of the reasons I was so sure Cubey was Wolf.

Ok, I need to reset my day.

Yesterday, Wario revealed a clue as to someone who was mafia. I thought I figured it out as Baroxio. And now I look silly because of it. Yesterday, Jessica came up with a list of people who had changed their names.

As it turns out, twinrasengan changed his name to Mali during the game.

I'm taking another stab at the clue, and also following Jessica's route.

*[Vote Lynch mali]*

Sorry Cubey, but if you look at the clues - you'll know you looked scummy. Talking about James and things he didn't do to get attention off an ability you may have. You could still be mafia, but my confidence in it was hinging on you being a liar, Zelda's re-direct being different, and the fact you have rail-roaded only Townies and Tabuu mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Ok, I am Wolf, you caught me



Is there any real reason you're trying to push a lynch on me? Aside from our history and your desperation to stay alive?


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Law... I'm not taking my vote off LB. That whole clue thing lost all good faith after the Baroxio thing.

I'm sticking with Taboo. You are welcome to join me if you want a godfather


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

Well Law, the definition of reflect is to throw back. That doesnt mean it has to hit the original target. Also, if you're referring to where I said reflect in the smash ball move, it said that it reflects onto another player, or something along those lines. Oh, it's on Zelda's role 

I apologize for the confusion. I seriously am sorry.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Is there any real reason you're trying to push a lynch on me? Aside from our history and your desperation to stay alive?



Role reveal bro 

Only one kill was janitored and it was by Bowser's faction  Go on.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Role reveal bro
> 
> Only one kill was janitored and it was by Bowser's faction  Go on.



When was the last time you've seen me role-reveal? I do'nt do it even if I'm already at the gallows. And the chances of me being "innocent because she's a Godfather" are 3 out of 48. 

Make a better case and then we'll talk.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Friday said:


> Well Law, the definition of reflect is to throw back. That doesnt mean it has to hit the original target.



I'm not interested in the definition. The wording was different, and I assumed there'd be a reason for that - AND, in most games, a "reflect" bounces off and hits the person who fired the ability.

Generally, when there's a "Re-Direct" and a "Reflect" - and they're distinct, that means they do different things.

Or if one entry says "reflect" but the other entry explains in detail what it does - it often means they do slightly different things as well.

I don't think LB is Godfather. Going back to mali, and using the clue since it punked me yesterday.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

It's ok Friday, I'm just explaining myself. Not annoyed or anything.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

I also don't see why anyone would follow the word of a self-revealed/cornered mafia member. You seriously think you can lead a lynch against me? You know what happened last time, and which one of us was hanging on the gallows by the end of the phase.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Only one kill was janitored and it was by Bowser's faction  Go on.



Actually no, three kills have been Janitored in this game. Only...Mystic Serenade is the only one people had no idea about before the death.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh and just so you know Law, Rofl is either Tsukishima or another Godfather.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> I also don't see why anyone would follow the word of a self-revealed/cornered mafia member. You seriously think you can lead a lynch against me? You know what happened last time, and which one of us was hanging on the gallows by the end of the phase.



How am I a mafia member when I am Sheik? 

And this is what makes me think you are a Godfather:




LegendaryBeauty said:


> Lol Bowser. Donkey Kong is a derp.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Do you get roles or factions? It'd be helpful if you got roles, but I'm guessing it's just an "innocent"/"guilty" read. :/ I invite you to investigate me anyways, before anyone tries to kill me off "she's unconfirmed" or "she's offering to let him scan her, she's obviously Bowser/Bowser's bitches".





LegendaryBeauty said:


> You've investigated me already, TDB? Or am I reading that wrong?





LegendaryBeauty said:


> It works on Godfathers too, right?





LegendaryBeauty said:


> This is bloody brilliant. Bowser can be outed.



No one else was so obsessed with being investigated/investigating Bowser smh. So at this point you are either Taboo or Bowser, and Rofl is either the two of them or Tsukishima.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait so we're fucked basically. T_U is dead and he was probably the best asset the town had left, well he fucking maimed most of us anyway so maybe it's not such a bad thing?

So Cubey is Wolf?


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

No, I'm actually Sheik, and you should lynch LB


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Wolf or Zelda. 50/50.

I'm backing off him to see if he slips up talking to LB.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 28, 2011)

Going back and reading Jessica brought up something that is getting neglected in this whole LB v. Cubey cock measuring contest.

Mali had a name change. Town needs to stop towning town and use our fucking lynch votes before we get picked off completely. I'm more confident in Mali turning up mafia then any other of the bullshit going on.

*[vote lynch Mali]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> How am I a mafia member when I am Sheik?



Because you're not Sheik. I took this to be serious:



Cubey said:


> Ok, I am Wolf, you caught me
> 
> /sarcasm



I'd also like to note that you broke the rules and edited in "/sarcasm", which was not there before.



> And this is what makes me think you are a Godfather:
> 
> No one else was so obsessed with being investigated/investigating Bowser smh. So at this point you are either Taboo or Bowser, and Rofl is either the two of them or Tsukishima.



So I'm suspicious because I want perhaps the biggest threat and his faction, all of whom turn up innocent to investigations and we have no other way to investigate aside from Falco's one shot, dead? 

A few posts regarding Bowser and clarifying Falco's role is hardly obsessed. You accuse me of spamming all the time, and now a few posts on a topic is considered extensive thought to you?

What a miserable attempt. I pity your teammates.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

> I'd also like to note that you broke the rules and edited in "/sarcasm", which was not there before.



Prove it.



> So I'm suspicious because I want perhaps the biggest threat and his faction, all of whom turn up innocent to investigations and we have no other way to investigate aside from Falco's one shot, dead?
> 
> A few posts regarding Bowser and clarifying Falco's role is hardly obsessed. You accuse me of spamming all the time, and now a few posts on a topic is considered extensive thought to you?
> 
> What a miserable attempt. I pity your teammate



Not like it matters, everyone currently on my (read: town's) side is too much of a derp to realize who you are


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

"/sarcasm" wasn't there when I read it the first time.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *Alive:* (30/48)
> *1.>.>*
> 3.ane
> *7.Bioness
> ...


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Ok, I am Wolf, you caught me
> 
> /sarcasm



Don't edit your post again Cubey, you don't wanna be modblocked.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry Fri


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Chiba is being very inactive, even though he's super active in other places.

After mali, he'd be next on my list.

Mafia just sitting here watching the last remaining Town kill one another off so they can take over and have a duel.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Not like it matters, everyone currently on my (read: town's) side is too much of a derp to realize who you are



So you insult everyone, and then expect them to side with you because of a claimed faction-association and a claimed role of Sheik.

Cool story.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Well looks like town is gonna town either way so

*leaves*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2011)

After reading through I'll fall back onto my original vote:

*[Vote Lynch Mali]*

As that has the most evidence out of everyone. I'm still not sure about you Cubey but I will say, even if you are mafia you have been scum hunting, so you're still helping town. If you're Shiek then bleh, you've been killing your own, but it would be a bad move to kill townies at this phase. I suggest we just lynch Mali for now, as that's the most confirmed mafia we have at the moment.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Mastic (Jul 28, 2011)

going out in a minute, probably wont be back until late in the am so just incase I dont get to vote then, whose the main target right now?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Mastic said:


> going out in a minute, probably wont be back until late in the am so just incase I dont get to vote then, whose the main target right now?



What a loaded question...

Cubey is either Zelda or Wolf. But mali is leading in votes due to the clue Wario gave us yesterday.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm of the opinion Cubey should be lynched. 50/50 chance with suspicious play makes it far more likely we can snag a mafia instead of a nexus. How convenient to claim our only vigilante left.

But if Mali is leading in votes, I'll see what I will do.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 28, 2011)

Going with Mali then, he hasnt been confirmed or even claimed anything has he? Its possible that Cubey could be Wolf but dont really wanna take that chance especially since hes already claimed Shiek.

*[VOTE Lynch Mali]*


----------



## Mastic (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok Ive read back and before I leave I just gotta say all 3 of yall seem like scum (LB/Law/Cubey) :sanji

Cubey for reasons already stated and LB/Law for not wanting to role reveal or hint even though most the town roles already are. I mean it shouldn't be THAT hard for mafia, as yall seem to be suggesting it is, to figure out what remaining roles you would have if yall were townies. Plus I think both of yall have preferred/already been investigated, which ofcourse would show up as innocent if yall were godfathers. 

Just my 2cents b4 I dip.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm always suspicious. Everyone else can verify that.

And I rarely if ever role-reveal. Just because everyone else does doesn't mean I will. I'm not a sheep.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Well Law is town because his specific role was confirmed by Legend, I will attest to that.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2011)

Law is cleared, as he was investigated before Bowser's technique, and he showed up as innocent. Also Legend confirmed one of his abilities to not be that of a Godfather's, so he has to be town.

LB and Cubey on the other had are still unconfirmed, but we'll see how this plays out for now.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Well, does that mean you're a *Wolf*?
> 
> jkjk



That's actually clever.  I didn't intend that, but good job on that one.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

This calls for a vote count


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

>.>
ane -> mali
Bioness -> mali
Chiba
Cubey -> >.> -> law -> LegendaryBeauty
hammer
Il Diavolo -> mali
Jessicα -> mali -> Cubey -> mali
Law -> mali -> hammer -> mali -> Cubey -> mali
LegendaryBeauty -> Cubey -> mali
Mastic -> mali
Sarun Uchiha
Sito
Sphyer
SoulTaker -> mali
Tempest Phantom
thdyingbreed -> mali
mali

*9 mali*
1 LegendaryBeauty


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote lynch mali]*

You're lucky this time around, Wolf.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Shut up man, you're clearly Godfather. No townie in their right mind would believe I'm Wolf smh.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

>Responds to the name "Wolf"
>Acts like he isn't

Oh Cubey, you're just too good.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

That's what your answer is? Really?

Because there were so many other people being suspected of being Wolf amirite


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

You're astounded at my answer while saying my concern for Bowser's threat to us townies and my potentially turning up innocent mean I'm a Godfather.

You're hardly one to talk.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes except you know full well that turning up innocent isn't any sort of exclusion from being questioned


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

And again, your only "evidence" that I was a Godfather, aside from the innocence, is that I was concerned about Bowser. Apparently to you, I was "100% Tabuu the Godfather", and then say you can't convince anybody that I was the Godfather cause town was derping, and then try to start a wagon once more on the most circumstancial and meaningless evidence I've seen in my day.

Nice try though. You should probably try harder.


----------



## hammer (Jul 28, 2011)

so unforgiven attacked cubey and I got maimed? 


just falcon punch him in the face


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

I asked you to role reveal. You wouldn't. Why? You have no role to reveal in the first place. We know who everyone else that's town is, minus Jessica.

So yeah, you're Godfather, based on the fact that you were invisifaggin while we were all scumhunting and also while both Bowser and Taboo were sending in actions. You only posted to tell T_U to gtfo (surprisingly, reinforcing Taboo's action )

Not to mention you are almost assuredly mafia by process of elimination.


----------



## hammer (Jul 28, 2011)

cubey she said she was not able to get on nf because of her father in like her very own mafia game I dont think anyone will take that much time to make people believe shes mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

You do realize I'm hosting my own, 40-player, mod-intensive/PM-intensive game while my pathetic co-mods were slacking to the point I modkilled them? I contributed what I did, and that's all that needed to be. Sorry I can't post as much as I'd like, otherwise some ignoramus would say I'd be spamming. 

T_U was posting while dead. I snapped at Azn and many others for doing such. Thats hardly a ground to say "Oh, if she's only posting that, she's obviously mafia!" Still not up to scratch, Cubert.

I don't role-reveal. Ever. Feel free to pull up one instance I have.


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You do realize I'm hosting my own, 40-player, mod-intensive/PM-intensive game while my pathetic co-mods were slacking to the point I modkilled them? I contributed what I did, and that's all that needed to be. Sorry I can't post as much as I'd like, otherwise some ignoramus would say I'd be spamming.
> 
> T_U was posting while dead. I snapped at Azn and many others for doing such. Thats hardly a ground to say "Oh, if she's only posting that, she's obviously mafia!" Still not up to scratch, Cubert.
> 
> I don't role-reveal. Ever. Feel free to pull up one instance I have.



24'd


----------



## hammer (Jul 28, 2011)

im not going to lynch LB over thatBS cubey i know you can do better then that

also cubey HAS to be zelda or mafia falcon punch him in the face and see what sticks.


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

*Samus Aran* 
*[Charge Shot]*– Begins charging a powerful blast that will be ready by the 3rd Day Phase. This blast shot may kill 4 players of Samus’s choosing.
*[Court of the Originals]*- As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Samus can send a vote to the mod for whom she hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.

*Unknown*

*Pikachu*
*[Thundershock]*– May paralyze (roleblock) a player every night phase, preventing them from making a move during that phase. Has a 1/5 chance of actually killing the player.
*[Court of the Originals]*As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Pikachu can send a vote to the mod for whom it hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.

*Mastic*

*Fox McCloud*
*[Investigate]*- May investigate a player every day phase. Results show up guilty or innocent.
*[Court of the Originals]*- As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Fox can send a vote to the mod for whom he hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.

*thdyingbreed*

*Donkey Kong*
*[Giant Punch]*– May attack one person. One shot. Can be used in any phase.
*[Court of the Originals]*- As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Donkey Kong can send a vote to the mod for whom he hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.
*[Kong Family]*– May communicate with Diddy Kong.
*[Mourning Monkey]*– If Diddy Kong dies, a joke must be included in all of his posts. He will kill himself if he doesn’t.

*Sito*

*Captain Falcon*
*[Falcon Punch!]*– Attacks a player with a brutal punch every day phase.

*Unknown*

*Zelda/Sheik* 
*[Princess of Hyrule]*– During the day, Zelda reflects all abilities casted upon her.
*[Sheikah]*– During the night, Sheik is able to kill one player of his choosing.

*Me*

*Jigglypuff*
*[Sing]*– Sings a melodic song that puts a player to sleep for the current phase and the following phase. That player is not able to attack and their vote will not count. May be used on either the day phase or the night phase, but not two phases back to back. The player that has been put to rest will be notified that he/she is asleep, but Jigglypuff will not know what role of that player.

*Fireworks*

*Ness*
*[PK Flash]*– One-shot move. If someone attacks Ness, their attack will be redirected onto another played. Does not work against final smashes.
*[Looking for Lucas]*– If Ness finds Lucas, both will be immune to any type of Final Smash move. They may communicate after one finds the other. Ness may send a PM to the mod every day phase with one name of who he believes Lucas to be.

*ane*

*Lucas*
*[PK Freeze]*– One-shot move. If someone attacks Ness, their attack will be stopped. That player may is frozen for the following day and night phase. Does not work against final smashes.
*[Looking for Ness]*– If Lucas finds Ness, both will be immune to any type of Final Smash move. They may communicate after one finds the other. Lucas may send a PM to the mod every day phase with one name of who he believes Ness to be.

*Diavolo*

*Mr. Game & Watch*
*[Chef Serving Sausages]*– May serve a player sausages every day phase. 
*[*Ring* Lynch me]*– If Mr. Game & Watch is lynched, he wins the game.

*hammer*

And those are all the remaining townies. If we find out the unknowns, we can get everyone else lynched


----------



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> 24'd




STOP FUCKING POSTING


----------



## hammer (Jul 28, 2011)

why dont we just investigate cubey and get this over with.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah fireworks. Law and I will neg you back to Celestial. Your little rep whoring ass wouldn't like that, I'm sure.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

Investigations won't count as attacks, will they? They should reveal him as what he is if investigated and he's Wolf.


----------



## hammer (Jul 28, 2011)

hes msot likley wolf or zelda since I got maimedlmao mexican claiming my role  we know who fox is as well, or we can just kill him and lynch mali.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2011)

But remember, he'd show up innocent to investigations, if he were either Wolf or Zelda, due to Bowser's technique when he sacrificed Hiruzen.


----------



## hammer (Jul 28, 2011)

then we should just falcon punch his face in.


----------



## Friday (Jul 28, 2011)

Investigations can be reflected. If you're a nexus, all abilities get reflected. My bad for saying attacks 

And by reflected I mean redirected


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

if hes zelda maybe he will redirct it to mafia


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

You have to be kidding. Why is a REVEALED townie with NO COUNTER CLAIMS

still the target of your towning instead of all the glaringly obvious mafia. It's almost like town _wants_ to screw itself


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Uh, you don't have any votes against you Cubey.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

yep none your just on the watch list


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

I realize I have no votes, but that doesn't change the fact that I am still targeted. Whether for a kill, investigation, or some other method of flat-out towning. Stop trying to figure out ways to prove who I am, and start aiming at people like Bio and Rofl -_-


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

cubey dont you dare say how we are fucking up after james game


----------



## Sarun (Jul 29, 2011)

I won't be able to participate in lynching people due to Tabuu targeting me with initial part of lynch method.

mali lynch is the best lynch at the moment due to info Jess provided.

I would suggest Tdb to investigate SoulTaker because I find him kindah suspicious.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 29, 2011)

Tdb should NOT target either Cubey or Law or investigation because both seems to have reflecting ability due to who T_U targeted and what Legend said respectively.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

I still handed you G. Hawke though


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I still handed you G. Hawke though



true .


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Now... Rofl is Tabuu.



Smh Cubey. I'm not scum, you scummy bastard.

*[VOTE LYNCH MALI]*


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

if only samsu wsnt maimed.

[vote lynch mali]

you know itll be funny if tsukishima had all the town votes and he ens up votting off the other mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> you know itll be funny if tsukishima had all the town votes and he ens up votting off the other mafia.



Wouldn't that require him to have the majority of votes though ? As in, he has pretty much won ?
smh.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

>.> said:


> Wouldn't that require him to have the majority of votes though ? As in, he has pretty much won ?
> smh.



that wont stop him from getting night killed


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Tsukishima is protected from all attacks. I know, I targeted him yesterday


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

then who didf you target?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Tsukishima is protected from all attacks. I know, I targeted him yesterday




Yet you don't reveal who he is, eh. smh.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

srsly if your sheik and with all your failed kills you chould tell us who he is and we lynch him


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

This just proves you have not been paying attention to what I've been saying. Smh.

Rofl.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> This just proves you have not been paying attention to what I've been saying. Smh.
> 
> Rofl.



Lol. Just.. lol. I'm not that guy.
< can't be arsed to look up the name

Also, didn't say I was Tabuu earlier ?
So, first I was Tabuu and now I'm whatshisface...
smh


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

wha twould happen if tsukishima attacked a nexus would he be his own friend?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> wha twould happen if tsukishima attacked a nexus would he be his own friend?



Nexus would just bounce back the action to a random player.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

>.> said:


> Nexus would just bounce back the action to a random player.



I mean if it bounched back onto himself if it cant do that back onto a friend what would happen


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

I never called you Tabuu, lol.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I never called you Tabuu, lol.



I guess you missed that post of yours that I quoted where you did say that. 

smh Cubey. Are you going senile ?

If you are, you can join the club of senile bastards.
< president of said club


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

>.> said:


> I guess you missed that post of yours that I quoted where you did say that.
> 
> smh Cubey. Are you going senile ?
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I could do with a few years 



Anyways




> Bowser]
> [Rah Rah Rah]– Shows up innocent to all investigations.
> [Whirling Fortress]– No normal attacks work on Bowser.
> [Koopa Claw of Evil]– By sacrificing one of his teammates, Bowser may now kill a player every day phase. Cannot sacrifice Waluigi.
> ...





> Tabuu
> [Taboo]– Can forbid a player from posting one word for the rest of the game. If that player posts the word, they will be killed. The player will be notified of what the word is. Can only be used during the day phase.
> [Electric Shield]– No regular attacks work on Tabuu.
> [Ghost Projection]– Shows up innocent to all investigations.
> [Godfather]- Submits the roles actions of his mafia members during the night. After Tabuu is dead, anyone can send in the actions.





> Shukuro Tsukishima
> [Book of the End]– Every phase, Tsukishima converts a player for his own faction. Tsukishima will not be notified of what role he converted, nor will that person converted be notified that they were converted. Tsukishima will, however, be notified once he converts the first original brawler and the first mafia member. All votes will be converted to Tsukishima's. Once Tsukishima dies, everyone will revert back to their original factions.
> [Friendly Fire]- All attacks fail on Tsukishima, except if they are a Final Smash.
> [Faction Kill]– Under the condition that he has converted someone part of a mafia faction to his faction, Tsukishima will gain a faction kill to be used every night phase.
> [Court of the Originals]– Since when were you under the impression that Tsukishima wasn’t one of the original brawlers? If he is successful in converting at least one of the original brawlers, he is able to send the mod a vote for whom he’d like to also see get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.



These three roles are the only ones that actions fail on without learning who they are in the write-up. My attack wasn't redirected so you aren't a nexus, and you haven't seemed particularly sinister, so I'm assuming you're Tsukishima (which can be a good thing)

If you are Tsukishima, I need you to change your vote to LB. You can win with town.

However, if you're Tabuu or Bowser, then 



Friday said:


> *Death and all His Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, if you're Tsukishima, you have nothing to lose by revealing.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Tsukishima is not Independent. He's mafia as well.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

If Tsuki reveals, he wont be lynched. He is bulletproof so he's safe from other mafia, and lastly, he can get rid of his competition by having them lynched. Win-win, really


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Thanks, but I could do with a few years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.

01. I'm not scum.
02. Tsukishima is mafia. So, what makes you think he can win with town ? 
03. I don't know what makes you think that I'm scum, but whatever it is, it's flawed somewhere.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Except Town still needs to lynch him to win, and he knows that.

Seems to me he's in a pretty good position to win without the Town's help to be honest.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

well I woudl think bowser is smart enough to reveal tsukishima in hopes we waste time on him =/


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

if my role has some super awesome smash I am gonig to laugh


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

IF CAPTIAN FALCON IS READIGN THIS PUNCH SOEMBODY(not cubey hes a nexus)


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

ok so there are 13 anti town and 15 people on cubeys lsit is not cofnermed lets just fucking kill them all


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm sticking to the Mali vote, looks like the safest one this round, don't want to risk more town lynchs, we're already in a bad position.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mali]*

I was the first one to point out his name change last phase after Friday's post. I wonder why he didn't join the gallows for the 3 lynches last phase. Watch over the people being hesitant to vote for him like Sarun and those inactives.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 29, 2011)

after reading last pages sticking to my first vote


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Im just catching up. I know I've been inactive and i apologize ...but im not Mafia. 

*[Vote Lynch Mali]*


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

hey chiba if you got a killing role use it everyone not crossed out on cubeys lsit may be mafia and killing them is a 13/15 chance of finding one


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 29, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Im just catching up. I know I've been inactive and i apologize ...but im not Mafia.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Mali]*



So you're claiming Samus or Captain Falcon?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 29, 2011)

Why don't Mali come on to defend himself?

I was thinking he might be from Subspace mafia otherwise Bowser could have sacrificed him to find out one of Tabuu or Tsukishima.

There are chances he could be a town as well.. :/ but meh.. Other's hesitant to follow this wagon makes me think he's not.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 29, 2011)

he could be just inactive but I'm kinda sure about this lynch


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

theres like a 2/15 chance of hitting town at this point lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2011)

He's the best lynch candidate their is. Right now either we hit Bowser or Tabuu's mafia with this lynch pretty much.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

I would prefer tsukishima stays alive for a little bit which may actrually help us untill we get the other mafia out


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 29, 2011)

Falcon should just punch anyone that's not named in Cubey's list, and I think Samus should just role reveal now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> I would prefer tsukishima stays alive for a little bit which may actrually help us untill we get the other mafia out



He's mafia too though. That's the point everyone seems to be missing, he isn't like Polygon or Masterhand was. He is suppose to build his own mafia and he has to eradicate us too.

Role Revealing is stupid it just give the mafia targets going into the night phase.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

if we kill him we auto lsoe because mafia is majority were as if an controle lynchs so he might lynch off a godo chunk of otehr mafia then we kill him


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 29, 2011)

I think the mafia have a pretty good list already, and I don't think that they will target samus, she's not a power role.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

13/15 on that lsit is mafia we should just kill em all


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> So you're claiming Samus or Captain Falcon?



You got it bro

Reading back I feel confident with this lynch. We need to keep going down the list of unconfirmeds if we wont to win this.


----------



## mali (Jul 29, 2011)

O, gee I've been found out 

Inactivity doesnt make you mafia poeple, seriously.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

Is that all you have to say in your defense?


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, just came back, and you guys killed me even AFTER I practically role-revealed. 


Just came back to say that the towning in this thread is fantastic, and jigglypuff is a f*cking b*tch n*gg*. 

Of the 18 or so people remaining, 12 of them are mafia. If the mafias were smart and banded together, they could totally dominate the lynches and ensure that at least one mafia would win, while keeping everyone important safe from lynchigs, the only thing that can kill certain mafia members. 


Of course, I'm dead, so I will end with a so long, and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Baroxio, you're dead. Stop fucking talking!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 29, 2011)

mali said:


> O, gee I've been found out
> 
> Inactivity doesnt make you mafia poeple, seriously.



yeah, yeah, it doesn't make you tow either, so anything else we should know? :33


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

What is it with people and talking after they're dead? Do people not grasp the simple concept that you don't come back and start running your mouth like an idiot?



hammer said:


> if we kill him we auto lsoe because mafia is majority were as if an controle lynchs so he might lynch off a godo chunk of otehr mafia then we kill him



What the fuck did you just say?


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Well.. this phase is actually ending soon


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 29, 2011)

Law said:


> What is it with people and talking after they're dead? Do people not grasp the simple concept that you don't come back and start running your mouth like an idiot?



I know, right.  



> What the fuck did you just say?



He said that if you killed whatshisface, we'd auto-loose because mafia has majority.
Where as letting whatshisface live means that he might controle the lynches and kill off the other mafia and we kill him afterwards.

Whatshisface is that sole mafia guy fyi.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm just going to start negging.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Phase ends at 2:55, 37 minutes from this post.

Will Bowser use the smash ball?


----------



## Hero (Jul 29, 2011)

Bowser you fucking derp. Use your smash ball.

/dead


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

Fireworks, you're fucking dead. Stop posting for fuck's sakes.


----------



## mali (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol some people are gonna regret their votes


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Bowser you fucking derp. Use your smash ball.
> 
> /dead



It's too bad I already negged you yesterday.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Fireworks, you are getting a neg from me once I spread rep around you fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

>.> -> mali
ane -> mali
Bioness -> mali
Chiba -> mali
Cubey -> >.> -> law -> LegendaryBeauty
hammer -> mali
Il Diavolo -> mali
Jessicα -> mali -> Cubey -> mali
Law -> mali -> hammer -> mali -> Cubey -> mali
LegendaryBeauty -> Cubey -> mali
Mastic -> mali
Sarun Uchiha
Sito
Sphyer
SoulTaker -> mali
Tempest Phantom -> mali
thdyingbreed -> mali
mali

*13 mali*
1 LegendaryBeauty

*The person with the most votes gets lynched.

If you have not voted, or if you are voting a dead person, it's a self vote.*


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Sphyer and Sito will be modblocked if they do not post within the next 20 minutes 

mali and Sarun will receive self-votes if they do not vote.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Friday, how come Samus' entry has her "Court of the Originals" struck out, but not her name?


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mali]*

I unsubscribed on accident 


Q: Where do you find a tortoise with no legs?

 A: Where you left it.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

There is no indication that Samus ever died, IIRC.

Also, Samus was maimed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

Rather doubtful she's dead, but that's just me.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Friday said:


> There is no indication that Samus ever died, IIRC.
> 
> Also, Samus was maimed.



Ah, right, I forgot maiming took care of all abilities - wasn't even thinking of the Court as one.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Incoming Day Action.

I'll make the day phase end write up 5 minutes after I do my vote count.. Obv shit is gonna change.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 29, 2011)

Please let it be Captain Falcon... We need a kill desperately.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

*Big Bad Bowser!*



*Bowser* had been making many sacrifices as he sees victory so close, yet so far at the same time.

*Bowser* activates his Final Smash, and learns the identity of a Godfather at the expense of *Lucario* (mali).

Because an ability was used on *Lucario*, the *Evil Brawlers *get one extra faction kill for the night phase.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch >.>]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

>.> -> mali -> >.>
ane -> mali -> ane
Bioness -> mali -> Bioness
Chiba -> mali -> Chiba
Cubey -> >.> -> law -> LegendaryBeauty
hammer -> mali -> hammer
Il Diavolo -> mali -> Il Diavolo
Jessicα -> mali -> Cubey -> mali -> Jessica
Law -> mali -> hammer -> mali -> Cubey -> mali -> >.>
LegendaryBeauty -> Cubey -> mali -> LegendaryBeauty
Mastic -> mali -> Mastic
Sarun Uchiha
Sito -> Sito
Sphyer
SoulTaker -> mali -> SoulTaker
Tempest Phantom -> mali -> Tempest Phantom
thdyingbreed -> mali -> thdyingbreed 


*3 >.>*
1 everyone else, really.


The person with the most votes gets lynched.

If you have not voted, or if you are voting a dead person, it's a self vote.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

Bowser faction is ridiculously haxxed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Vote lynch >.>]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Ending Phase in 3 Minutes


----------



## Olivia (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch >.>]*

I remember him being mentioned as suspicious, but can I ask for why?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch >.>]*

sorry :<


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Vote Lynch >.>]*
> 
> I remember him being mentioned as suspicious, but can I ask for why?



Cubey tried to kill him last night, but it failed.

There are only three roles left in the game that would do that. All Godfathers. Or it bounced off >.> and hit a Godfather, which makes him Crazy Hand or Wolf.

Either way it's a good vote.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Votes are locked.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

In b4 he's Bowser.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 29, 2011)

Okay then, either way we hit Mafia, so I'm fine with this then.


----------



## Sito (Jul 29, 2011)

I was going to vote but I couldn't find a joke ;_;

Q: What time is it when an elephant sits on a fence?

A: Time to buy a new fence


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch >.>]* Since Browser killed Mali for us.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

*He Just Wanted Friends*



Tsukishima was making friends left and right, but this wasn't enough to let him escape suspicion. Even your best friends will backstab you, eventually. Even though Tsukishima was one of the original brawlers, the best of the best, the one who never had enemies, he had to go.

*Shukuro Tsukishima* (>.>) has been lynched.

*NO MORE POSTING!

SEND IN YOUR NIGHT ACTIONS

THE SOONER YOU SEND THEM, GUESS WHAT? THE SOONER ILL END IT. YES, THIS MEANS THAT THIS PHASE CAN END IN 20 MINUTES!*​


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 29, 2011)

Rofl was Tsukshima .

/nightphase


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

*Sphyer *has been modblocked for not posting. . Night phase, please stop talking.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Ending the night phase.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

*Subspace Swag*



*Tabuu* wasn't taking shit from anyone, and neither were his followers. Victory was close. They could all smell it. Town was almost gone, and so were the Evil Brawlers. But first, to take care of their enemy.

*Tabuu* obliterates *Wario* (Bioness).

Elsewhere, *Sheik *wanted to prove her worth. Princess of Hyrule by day, and derp by night? Nope.jpg

*Sheik* kills *Ridley* (Tempest Phantom).


*DO NOT POST YET*​


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

*Kids Stand A Chance*



The lonely* Lucas*, one of the few good brawlers left alive was hiding behind a trash can, hoping that the enemies would just kill each other off. But once he saw the smash ball pass by him, he saw this as a chance to prove himself, even though it'd have to come with a sacrifice.

*[Star Storm] *- Lucas can randomly kill two mafia members by sacrificing Ness. Star Storm cannot be redirected by any nexus abilities, and it goes through roleblocks. Basically it can kill anyone.

*DAY PHASE BEGINS*​


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

holy shit              .


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Fuck yes Lucas 

Coupled with Falcon, town can avoid towning 

Kill Sphyer for one, Sarun also has to go. Lastly, LB.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok, so Lucas should kill Sphyer and Sarun_Uchiha, then we lynch LB.

That sound about right?


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

The smash ball says its random.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Even better.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Friday said:


> The smash ball says its random.



That means that mafia are definite targets right? There's no possible way to miss?


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*

Town, will you choose victory or failure?


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

No way to miss, at the expense of Ness.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

3.ane

8.blacklusterseph004
9.Chiba
10.Cromer SoulTaker
11.Cubey
13.Fireworks
16.hammer
17.Hidden Nin
19.Il Diavolo
20.Jessicα
21.Jiraiya the Gallant
23.Jαmes
24.KizaruTachio Mastic
25.Laix/Stunna
26.Law
28.LegendaryBeauty
30.Martryn
32.Mexican God Lvl 2 
35.Platinum
37.Sarun Uchiha
40.Sito
41.SonnyBillWilliams Baroxio
42.Sphyer

44.thdyingbreed
45.The_Unforgiven
47.twinrasengan
48.~Mystic Serenade~

----------------------------------------------

*Dead:*
2.Agmaster *[Ancient Minister]*
4.Awesome *[Mario]*
5.AznKuchikiChick *[Princess Peach]*
6.Belphegor *[Polygon]*
12.Distance *[Marth]*
14.Fokers13 *[Mewtwo]*
15.G. Hawke *[Solid Snake]*
18.Hiruzen Sarutobi *[King Dedede]*
22.Jonathan Reis *[Pit]*
27.Legend *[????]*
29.Magnet *[Yoshi]*
31.Paper Person *[/COLOR][/B]
33.NeoKurama [COLOR="Green"][b][Ice Climbers][/b][/COLOR]
34.Nois [Color="red"][b][Ganondorf][/b][/color]
36.Rafaella [COLOR="Green"][b]R.O.B.][/b][/COLOR]
38.Shin - Zangetsu [B][COLOR="Green"][Captain Olimar][/COLOR][/B]
39.Shota [B][COLOR="DarkRed"][Rayquaza][/COLOR][/B]
46.Tribulation [COLOR="Green"][b][Dr. Mario][/b][/COLOR]
47.Bioness.[COLOR="Red"][Wario[/COLOR]
48. Tempest Phantom[COLOR="DarkRed"]Ridley[/COLOR]
49. >.>[COLOR=grey]Shukuro Tsukishima
50.  Mali[COLOR=RED]Lucario[/COLOR][/COLOR]

I attemtped to update cubes list did I forget something*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Your list is quite out-dated.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Reposting:



Cubey said:


> *Samus Aran*
> *[Charge Shot]*– Begins charging a powerful blast that will be ready by the 3rd Day Phase. This blast shot may kill 4 players of Samus’s choosing.
> *[Court of the Originals]*- As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Samus can send a vote to the mod for whom she hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.
> 
> ...



It seems we have all our final townies, which means SoulTaker, LB, Sphyer, Sarun, and Jessica need to gtfo


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

we might actually win


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Your numbers don't add up, Cubey.

Check again. The number of players alive, and the number of roles left don't match-up.

I believe Falcon has been dead a while. Considering his posts to me, I think Legend was Falcon.

I also believe Mystic Serenade was Samus.

Which means Chiba is also mafia.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Day action incoming.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Actually yeah I went back, Chiba claimed Falcon, never attacked though. So that means two townies are out, brb updating


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone else notice the Brawler Mafia didn't do anything? Even though they had 3 possible attacks?


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Reposting:



Cubey said:


> *Pikachu*
> *[Thundershock]*– May paralyze (roleblock) a player every night phase, preventing them from making a move during that phase. Has a 1/5 chance of actually killing the player.
> *[Court of the Originals]*As a member of the original 8 brawlers, Pikachu can send a vote to the mod for whom it hopes would also get lynched. If at least all except one agree, a second lynch will be provided.
> 
> ...



It seems we have all our final townies, which means SoulTaker, LB, Sphyer, Sarun, Chiba and Jessica need to gtfo


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

lol and Chiba.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Law said:


> Anyone else notice the Brawler Mafia didn't do anything? Even though they had 3 possible attacks?



Yea I did, seems odd.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Law said:


> I also believe Mystic Serenade was Samus.
> 
> Which means Chiba is also mafia.



Not a chance, man. I'm Town , as I've stated. 

But I'm pretty sure you're Wolf..or possibly Crazy hand. 

You do admit that attacks bounce off of you, correct?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Nevermind, I had a blonde-moment. But what about my post just above yours?


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

That's 6/7, there's on missing. Anyways, I needa go. So dont town.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Actually yeah I went back, Chiba claimed Falcon, never attacked though. So that means two townies are out, brb updating



I never claimed Falcon. If I were him I would have been killing bitches!


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

its haerd to town at this point as long as lucas sues his smash we are good


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Just hoping Lucas was watching...but Bowser may smash Diavolo in the face before he gets the chance.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 29, 2011)

Hurry and use that shit Luke. 

Inb4 LB is Tabuu.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Inb4 LB is Tabuu.



I bet she is. 

@*Law*-m Come on, bro. I responded to your accusation..now let me hear it--

Isn't it true that attacks bounce off of you? You admitted it. 
*
Aren't you either Wolf or Crazy hand?*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

*Mod:

If a Godfather has been role-blocked, do all of his faction's abilities fail?*


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

*Second Try Is A Fail*



*Bowser* attempted to take the smash ball a second time, but *Lucas* wasn't going to let him get away with it.

*Bowser* attempted to attack *Lucas*, but *[PK Freeze]* protected him and his smash ball.* Bowser* is frozen(roleblocked) for the rest of the phase, and for the night phase.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

I didn't admit to anything. But I know who you are now, and it certainly isn't Town.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

@Law, no. Only whatever actions the godfather is performing.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 29, 2011)

hahahhahahaa fuck yes.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Hahaha I knew Bowser was browsing the thread, and I knew he'd fall for that shit.

"Oh no, I hope Bowser doesn't get Lucas before Diavolo gets on"


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

did bowser really forget that ness protects him from everything 

also I thought the smasll ball goes past roleblocks  and HOYL SHIT BOWSERS ONLINE WE MIGHT LYNCH HIM


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Friday said:


> @Law, no. Only whatever actions the godfather is performing.



Which makes me wonder why Brawler mafia did nothing at all last night.

Is it possible both Petey Piranha and Pikachu role-blocked the right people to stop all three kills? That would be brilliant.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Does being mod-blocked stop you from being able to post in the thread?


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Second Try Is A Fail*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucas
[PK Freeze]? One-shot move. If someone attacks Ness, *their attack will be stopped*. That player may is frozen for the following day and night phase. Does not work against final smashes.
[Looking for Ness]? If Lucas finds Ness, both will be immune to any type of Final Smash move. They may communicate after one finds the other. Lucas may send a PM to the mod every day phase with one name of who he believes Ness to be.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Law said:


> I didn't admit to anything. But I know who you are now, and it certainly isn't Town.





Legend said:


> IF Law is mafia he isnt the godfather, i know his ability





Legend said:


> aww fuck it, he can bounce attacks
> 
> 
> 2 roles can do that 1 mafia and 1 town



Legend, who you say was Capt Falcon, attacked you and it bounced off. 



Law said:


> Legend knew I wasn't Godfather because he knew what my ability was.
> 
> Again, you're floundering in your death throes, scum.



^That's where you admit to it. 
*
[Vote Lynch Law]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Being modblocked roleblocks in the night.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 29, 2011)

Is Chiba Falcon? Because if not theres nobody else he could be and Im quite sure he was on when Bowser attacked.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

so I bet everyone who was modblcoked is mafia


QUICK DAY KILL ONE OF THEM


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Except you're wrong, I didn't admit to anything. Legend acquitted me of being Godfather, but he wouldn't be so stupid or vindictive to actually "out" a confirmed townie's real role.

You've slipped up Chiba.

There aren't enough Town roles to go around, and you certainly don't have one.


Hey MASTIC. Who'd you block last night?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Is Chiba Falcon? Because if not theres nobody else he could be and Im quite sure he was on when Bowser attacked.



Exactly. He is the only person from my suspect list who was online when Bowser made his kill. And I know FOR A FACT he is not Falcon.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

why do people think invisfaging helps them it makes no diffrence


----------



## Mastic (Jul 29, 2011)

Law said:


> Except you're wrong, I didn't admit to anything. Legend acquitted me of being Godfather, but he wouldn't be so stupid or vindictive to actually "out" a confirmed townie's real role.
> 
> You've slipped up Chiba.
> 
> ...



Bioness whom was killed anyways.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Law said:


> Except you're wrong, I didn't admit to anything.



*Yes, you did.* You admitted that Legend knows your ability. 

It's the ability to bounce attacks off. Only Zelda/Shiek or Mafia can do that. 



Law said:


> Legend acquitted me of being Godfather, but he wouldn't be so stupid or vindictive to actually "out" a confirmed townie's real role.



You weren't confirmed townie, lol. He only confirmed that you bounce off attacks. 

*You aren't Zelda/Shiek are you?? Nope...So you're Mafia*



Law said:


> You've slipped up Chiba.
> 
> There aren't enough Town roles to go around, and you certainly don't have one. [/qouote]
> 
> I'm Samus, who are you claiming?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Sphyer was mod-blocked, so I'm guessing he's Metaknight and couldn't use his Assassination kill.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

You forgot something Chiba:



> Legend acquitted me of being Godfather, but he wouldn't be so stupid or vindictive to actually "out" a confirmed townie's real role.



*[Vote Lynch Chiba]*

Bowser or Wolf. I guarantee it.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 29, 2011)

Chiba said:


> *Yes, you did.* You admitted that Legend knows your ability.
> 
> It's the ability to bounce attacks off. Only Zelda/Shiek or Mafia can do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2011)

Chiba you're claiming Samus but that's the one role that you basically can't prove... looking a bit scummy buddy.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

if he chould bounce abilitys legend wouldnt know that he can only  see guilty and innocent 


*[vote lynch chiba]*


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Law said:


> You forgot something Chiba:



You're making no sense. You werent confirmed, lol. 

You bounce off attacks so I'm positive that you're Wolf or Crazy hand

Are you denying that you can bounce off attacks now? Because Zelda/Shiek is the only Townie who can do that. 


Is there seriously no one else who can understand this?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> Lucas
> [PK Freeze]? One-shot move. If someone attacks Ness, *their attack will be stopped*. That player may is frozen for the following day and night phase. Does not work against final smashes.
> [Looking for Ness]? If Lucas finds Ness, both will be immune to any type of Final Smash move. They may communicate after one finds the other. Lucas may send a PM to the mod every day phase with one name of who he believes Ness to be.



Why would you want Bowser to get a kill on Lucas????


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Why would you want Bowser to get a kill on Lucas????



I am making fun of bowser


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

I think he's just making fun of Bowser.

Ok so...since we know Lucas is Diavolo, and we know his schedule is much different than most, we get to sit here for hours until he gets online to use his ability.

See you in a few hours. Maybe Cubey will be back by then.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

And the ball continues to roll.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> if he chould bounce abilitys legend wouldnt know that he can only  see guilty and innocent



Yes, he did know his ability. 



Legend said:


> IF Law is mafia he isnt the godfather,* i know his ability*





Legend said:


> aww fuck it, *he can bounce attacks*
> 
> 2 roles can do that 1 mafia and 1 town



Only one Town role can do that. Zelda/Shiek, and that's Cubey's role. 



SoulTaker said:


> Chiba you're claiming Samus but that's the one role that you basically can't prove... looking a bit scummy buddy.



It's my role nonetheless. You bastards are letting Law influence you...I'm not Mafia...he is


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

I might retcon that attack. I'm still debating it.

I made a lot of mistakes in this game regarding roles, and that was because I was tired while making them, and even when I looked them over, editing my own stuff is hard because I'm familiar with what I wrote and making mistakes.

On Lucas' role I wrote that if Ness gets attacked, the attacker will get roleblocked, and it was meant to have said Lucas, because it was under Lucas' character and Ness had an identical one-shot defense. 

I sincerely apologize to the Evil Brawlers Faction, the reason I can't do it really, is because you guys know who Lucas is.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> I am making fun of bowser



I feel like a newb for getting on your back for that then... I'll put some faith in you. I don't really know about Law... but he was confirmed town earlier

Chiba you've role claimed twice already which is scummier than Law.

*vote lynch Chiba*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

lolol I already mentioned Legend false-claimed my actual ability.

Think about it, if he, through use of an ability, found out what I was - and coupled with TDB's scan told him I was confirmed - why would he then tell the entire thread my role?

Only someone deliberately trying to get me killed, even when Town, would do that. So he said I "re-direct" in the thread so he could confirm with TDB that I was Town - while stopping mafias from killing me by saying it would be reflected.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Which means Law could only be Falcon. Now he should prove it by taking out Sphyer.



Of course he isn't Falcon. Have you seen any Falcon day kills in the last few phases? I looked back to be sure and Falcon hasn't made one since Legend died. 

Law posted this a few pages back. 



Law said:


> I believe Falcon has been dead a while. Considering his posts to me, I think Legend was Falcon.
> .


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Law said:


> lolol I already mentioned Legend false-claimed my actual ability.
> 
> Think about it, if he, through use of an ability, found out what I was - and coupled with TDB's scan told him I was confirmed - why would he then tell the entire thread my role?
> 
> Only someone deliberately trying to get me killed, even when Town, would do that. So he said I "re-direct" in the thread so he could confirm with TDB that I was Town - while stopping mafias from killing me by saying it would be reflected.



Ok, so what you're saying is that you're the last unknown Town Role, Captain Falcon?


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

*Mod Note:*

Because I messed up with Lucas' role (I'm a total derp, I know), I am going to unblock Bowser for the night phase. I cannot give him an extra kill simply because he already knows (without a doubt) who Lucas is, and that wouldn't be fair. And it would be harsher if I gave them an extra kill and roleblocked them for the night phase.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm going to wait to reveal my Town role until after Lucas blows two of the mafia to pieces, so I can really do some damage to the remaining members.

You'll see, it'll be great. But you're mafia, Chiba. I can only hope Lucas hits you with one of his shots.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Such a derp, Friday. Smh.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

I know. I'm welcoming negs if that satisfies anyone's anger.

It won't happen when I mod future games.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Since the next game is one I created, I sure hope not


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Law said:


> I'm going to wait to reveal my Town role until after Lucas blows two of the mafia to pieces, so I can really do some damage to the remaining members.



There's only 1 unknown role, bro   It's either you're Capt Falcon or you're Mafia. 



Law said:


> You'll see, it'll be great. But you're mafia, Chiba. I can only hope Lucas hits you with one of his shots.



No, you're the Mafioso, Crazyhand Law

I'm maimed so I don't care about dying. I can't do shit to help Town now except Scum hunt.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Law said:


> Since the next game is one I created, I sure hope not



Nah. I'll take time to look over the roles and recognize the mechanics before the game begins. I'll make sure to get everything right.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Except you're not Town. So there's two roles.

Like I said, I'll be gone until Lucas uses his ability. Votes before then are kind of redundant. Hopefully once he uses it, you won't be around, scum.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2011)

Going to bed. Hopefully when I come back Lucas uses his smash ball.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Lol SoulTaker, as if you're not mafia.



I agree. I think SoulTaker, LB & Jessica are also Mafia.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

If Sphyer does not post this phase, he will get modkilled.

Phase ends at 9:30PM EST tomorrow.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 29, 2011)

just gonna bowser's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  

/dead


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

Now why would I be mafia? Because I haven't role-revealed?


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

no LB because there is one unknown townie left the rest are mafia


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 29, 2011)

Investigated Soultaker he came up guilty so he has to be from the subspace Mafia, Captain Falcon should take him out, but until then.

*[Vote Lynch Soultaker]*


----------



## Mastic (Jul 29, 2011)

@LB: Because there is no one else you could be and saying you wont rolereveal is useless now since all of town have been basically confirmed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm rather disappointed if this is all town could come up with. I've been hinting all game, but if not a single person has picked it up, I'm not going to bother pointing them out. This is a rather shameful showing, people. Assumptions will be your undoing. :l


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Incoming day phase update


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Investigated Soultaker he came up guilty so he has to be from the subspace Mafia, Captain Falcon should take him out, but until then.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Soultaker]*


and if he is zelda (which I doubt) cubey lied(which I doubt)

but sicne we knwo your role I trust you.


LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm rather disappointed if this is all town could come up with. I've been hinting all game, but if not a single person has picked it up, I'm not going to bother pointing them out. This is a rather shameful showing, people. Assumptions will be your undoing. :l



LB someone claimed the only role left and if you claim to be townie then someone is lieing and that roel is maimed so we cant prove it.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

*Stop Talking While You're Ahead*



Victory was in his eyes. *Tabuu*, that boss.

*Tabuu* used *[Taboo]* on a target.​


----------



## Mastic (Jul 29, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Investigated Soultaker he came up guilty so he has to be from the subspace Mafia, Captain Falcon should take him out, but until then.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Soultaker]*



Legend was most likely Falcon. But yeah hes defintely mafia.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm rather disappointed if this is all town could come up with. I've been hinting all game, but if not a single person has picked it up, I'm not going to bother pointing them out. This is a rather shameful showing, people. Assumptions will be your undoing. :l



Then fucking role reveal already, its much better than the "smh townies" excuse Mali also used and look how that turned out.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

Nor can you prove my guilt. As I've said many times, I'm surprisingly truthful if you ask the right questions. And have you ever seen me role-reveal, especially in recent times hammer? Do you think my possibly getting lynched will somehow reverse a notion I've felt strongly about and ruin it as a precedent for all other games?

My playing style is surprisingly simple. Just think like I would.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Looking at older games to get a feel on others I dont rremmber seeing you flat out reveal, and I dont care if you do or dont, all im saying is why they want you too the truth is right know the chances of you being mafia are high because of how many people are confermed.


*[VOTE LYNCH SOULTAKER]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

No one is _ever_ confirmed unless a cop looks at them. And anyone can claim cop and say they've cleared someone else. I don't take people at their words. I take people at their actions.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No one is _ever_ confirmed unless a cop looks at them. And anyone can claim cop and say they've cleared someone else. I don't take people at their words. I take people at their actions.



I handed otu sausages to people


also FUCK YOUTABOO FUCK YOU

who ever is on right now is taboo


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

I ninjaed fridays pm thank god


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

Tabuu strikes me as someone hiding in plain sight. Ridiculously active, always leading the lynch, providing plausible case after plausible case. I've actually got my eye on Law for quite some time, but if he is Tabuu, he's hiding it well. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Im more concerned about how to vo- lynch atm


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

:rofl  I must have really been on to something with my last few posts, I've been tabuu'd

I can no longer properly lynch anyone. All I can say is- 

*[_____ Lynch SoulTaker]*


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

chiba you can say nominate lynch

or

choose to lynch


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 29, 2011)

I really wish Masterhand was still alive his maim ability would be great to have in endgame since.

It can identify who's town/Mafia without killing them since Bowsers faction turns up innocent.

I hope Captain Falcon isn't an inactifag considering he hasn't made an action for the last 2 day phases, but if he gets on target soultaker so we can get rid of confirmed mafia.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 29, 2011)

Law is most likely Wolf or Crazy Hand as suggested before. And I know since I roleblocked Soultaker one time that he isnt Bowser or Tabuu but definitely mafia.  Which leaves *Jessica, Sarun Uchiha, or LB* as either godfather. We need to lynch one of them.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Tabuu strikes me as someone hiding in plain sight. Ridiculously active, always leading the lynch, providing plausible case after plausible case. I've actually got my eye on Law for quite some time, but if he is Tabuu, he's hiding it well. Anyone else feel this way?



You are Tabuu, aren't you? Law is Most likely Crazy Hand


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

Chiba said:


> You are Tabuu, aren't you? Law is Most likely Crazy Hand



You flatter me with such a role, but I assure you that isn't the case. You'd best look elsewhere if you wish to find the culprit. It's not like I'm going to be Godfather each and every game I'm in. Rather irritating when people refuse to investigate me because they assume I'm always the Big Bad.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2011)

You guys have Bowser right in front of you and you're letting him get away... So are you going to kill me or a godfather? Samus is a really convenient role to pick considering you can't do jack shit.

Chiba role claimed Samus after he role claimed Falcon...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 29, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You guys have Bowser right in front of you and you're letting him get away... So are you going to kill me or a godfather? Samus is a really convenient role to pick considering you can't do jack shit.
> 
> Chiba role claimed Samus after he role claimed Falcon...


He isn't confirmed you are, that and if Captain Falcon gets on we won't need to lynch you .


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> He isn't confirmed you are, that and if Captain Falcon gets on we won't need to lynch you .



I cant change my lynch unless I figure out a new word so let capt kill chiba =/.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You flatter me with such a role, but I assure you that isn't the case. You'd best look elsewhere if you wish to find the culprit. It's not like I'm going to be Godfather each and every game I'm in. Rather irritating when people refuse to investigate me because they assume I'm always the Big Bad.



Hmm, I always enjoy your posts when I know they're lies. You're good, LB...but of course you already know that. 

Well, I think you're Tabuu...but I guess it's up to the rest of the Town if they do as well.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not too sure of Chiba. I would take the chance to lynch him instantly if it were in my favour and I really were Tabuu/mafia, but I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt. Chiba, who would you like to vote for? I'd put a vote for them in your stead.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 29, 2011)

PMed Lucas but it's 7:15 AM for him atm..... 

anyway, while I still can :33
*[Vote Lynch SoulTaker]*

oh, and I think Falcon must be dead :<


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> He isn't confirmed you are, that and if Captain Falcon gets on we won't need to lynch you .



Because you are who you say you are with no proof whatsoever. For all we know LB could be Fox. You haven't made one prediction that was right in this game at all.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

they dyingbreed proved to be fox because of kirby smh


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 29, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Because you are who you say you are with no proof whatsoever. For all we know LB could be Fox. You haven't made one prediction that was right in this game at all.


I was confirmed earlier it was me who outed Hiruzen as Mafia thanks to my investigation and got him killed and he showed up as mafia, which confirms I am Fox.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You guys have Bowser right in front of you and you're letting him get away... So are you going to kill me or a godfather? Samus is a really convenient role to pick considering you can't do jack shit.
> 
> Chiba role claimed Samus after he role claimed Falcon...



You lying so hard LOL, son. >.> would smh right now

I challenge you to find a post where I claimed Falcon...BUT YOU CANT DO THAT 


Why cant he, you ask? Because I never claimed Falcon. 


What is your role SoulTaker? Are you Galleom? or Petey Pirhana perhaps?


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

ane -> Soultaker
Chiba -> Law
SoulTaker
Cubey -> LB
hammer -> Chiba -> Soultaker
Il Diavolo
Jessicα
Mastic -> Law
Law -> Chiba
LegendaryBeauty
Sarun Uchiha
Sito
Sphyer
thdyingbreed -> SoulTaker

*3 SoulTaker*
2 Law
1 Chiba
1 LegendaryBeauty


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Chiba]*

I really doubt you're town. We'll see if you are.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

I will back LB

*[change nomination lynch chiba]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

hammer, I do not accept that. you must say vote.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> I will back LB
> 
> *[change nomination lynch chiba]*



 Nice one.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Chiba is town, Law is mafia. You will see later on. But for now, lynch LB, not SoulTaker

*[VOTE LYNCH LB]*

Everyone should be doing this ^


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

lol Chiba is Bowser. Guaranteed.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Il Diavolo, get out of your comfy bed, where you're probably chasing dragons in clouds made of candy, and use your damn ability - so we can rout the leftovers of the mafia and win.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

damnit friday


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

You are definitely Bowser, Law lol.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 29, 2011)

Just my guess on what the rest of the roles are:

LB- Bowser
Law- Wolf
Sphyer- Metaknight

Jessica- Tabuu
Sarun Uchiha- Crazyhand
SoulTaker- Duon

We should vote Jessica or LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

Someone, provide evidence of my being any mafia member. Not role revealing and appearing innocent aren't compelling reasons, really.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Definitely not. Wait for Lucas' ability, then all will be revealed. I have big plans. Big plans I tell you.

And since I know I won't be killed by Lucas, I am simply excited for when he comes on. Though, I will merit you one thing.

There are always two people active when Bowser uses his abilities. Chiba and myself. But since I know I'm not Bowser, and since I know my only other suspects for Bowser weren't online when he used his ability- all ten of my fingers point to Chiba.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

I so said I cant lynch 

I hope Istay alvie to see if I have an awesoem smash


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

The two Godfathers are LB and Law. Law, I am coming for your roleblocked ass tonight.

Now, townies. Lynch the other Godfather, who is LB  Have I led you wrong thus far 

Believe in the me who believes in you.

And lynch Tabuu


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

You've lead everyone wrong. And you continue to do so by trying to lead a lynch one me.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Both of you: shut the fuck up.

Law, you have zero plans. Your only plan for tonight should be getting killed by me.

LB, you've been fucked from the start of this phase. There's no possible way the town would allow you to talk your way out of this one.

Everyone else, if you haven't been paying attention, Law got outed by Chiba and is tryign to maneuver out of it. LB is just godfather. Lynch LB right now.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 29, 2011)

*[VOTE Lynch LB]*

We can take care of SoulTaker later.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

my blank is stuck on soul i CANT BLANK ANYMORE


BLANK BLANK BLANK FUCKING BLANK


----------



## Chibason (Jul 29, 2011)

Law said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not gonna work, Law. You're mafia and that's why you can't claim a Town Role.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

lol Cubey, I must admit you've been on-point most of the game...but your luck has run out.

The game's almost over, and not even your attempts at Towning will take the win away from us townies.

If you go by the numbers, mafias are screwed. We have them by the short and curlies.

One more time, as much as it's valiant and dramatic to try and lead a crusade against a mafia member right now, 

...it makes no sense.

I hope you read that this time.

Wait for Lucas to kill 2 mafia members, then re-group and start hunting the scraps. Sitting around, wasting time trying to convince people to vote for LB when she may be killed as soon as Lucas gets his lazy ass out of bed is a complete waste of time.

But if you so choose to waste your time in such a fashion, you'll do so without me. I'm not in the business of wasting mine, so I'll be back to reveal my role after Lucas kills two scum.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

Please provide concrete proof and I'll vote for myself. Until then, take your own advice and shut the fuck up before spitting accusations you know are spite-fueled.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not waiting for shit and neither is town. There was only one role left, and my scumdar is going haywire on you. So no you're done.

Everyone else, *[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Please provide concrete proof and I'll vote for myself. Until then, take your own advice and shut the fuck up before spitting accusations you know are spite-fueled.



Spite-fueled  Okay, whatevs bro. I have nothing to spite you over, your defenses amount to less than garbage. You're through as well.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

cubey pick soul since I cant cange my BLANK

take the hint


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

Every time you try to lynch me, you get lynched instead. You've been pushing for my lynch based on "she'll appear innocent, so she's obviously the Godfather." You haven't shut up about it since the start of the game.

And you don't think you're being spiteful? Lol.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 29, 2011)

Fuckin' edit rule, I meant Saturday. Smh g'nite kids.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Friday, can hammer change his vote using images?

Such as Bye bye Bats? 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Every time you try to lynch me, you get lynched instead. You've been pushing for my lynch based on "she'll appear innocent, so she's obviously the Godfather." You haven't shut up about it since the start of the game.
> 
> And you don't think you're being spiteful? Lol.



Mk


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

No lol. Nice one though.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hey Friday, can hammer change his vote using images?
> 
> Such as Bye bye Bats?
> 
> ...



That would fall under the same ruling as T_U being killed for quoting the word.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

inb4 "Law knew an answer about Tabuu's ability- he's Tabuu!"



Later Mastic.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 29, 2011)

I must say, it's flattering to be pursued so relentlessly.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2011)

*[vote lynch Chiba]*

I'm keeping my vote on *Bowser*


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

I thought I was cleaver ussing nomination


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Nah bro. You're flailing like a fish, trying to come up with ways to get people to believe you. Chiba did a good job of catching you, and your arguments are too twisty and turny to be town.

Save your breath man.


----------



## Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

10 Town Roles - 3 Evil Brawlers - 4 Subspace Emissary

14 players alive.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chiba]* Rather would take out a confirmed Mafia but since you seem so sure about it.

Captain Falcon take out Soultaker for us when you get on so we can take out 2 mafia.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

lul soul a cofnermied sub space blanking trying to act like a town


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

I am saving my breath. Remember, I'm not even taking this day seriously until Lucas gets here.

But I'm not Tabuu, and I'm not Bowser. I'm Town, but even if I wasn't - that doesn't make me any less right about Chiba being Bowser, lol


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *[Vote Lynch Chiba]* Rather would take out a confirmed Mafia but since you seem so sure about it.
> 
> Captain Falcon take out Soultaker for us when you get on so we can take out 2 mafia.



TDB change your vote to LB. Chiba is clearly a town player, whereas Law has been all over the place.

Change your vote to Tabuu aka LB  I've already taken out four mafia


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

Funny enough, Friday just confirmed for me that Chiba is a Brawler. By saying 3 instead of 2, I now know he isn't who he says he is.

You're smart Cubey, you can probably figure it out too. But I'll hold my breath til later. No worries.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

Cubey, you're going to feel like such a derp when Chiba is revealed.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

> sees point

Chiba is Bowser, but he's not a threat. I'll kill him in the night lol. I'd rather not lynch a neutered Godfather who'll be killed, when we could get another scumbag.

For now, I urge everyone to go after LB


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> > sees point
> 
> Chiba is Bowser, but he's not a threat. I'll kill him in the night lol. I'd rather not lynch a neutered Godfather who'll be killed at night.
> 
> For now, I urge everyone to go after LB



He's bullet proof isn't he?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

You can't kill him. Friday un mod-blocked him due to his own error.

Come on man! You were gone at that point, so I guess it's forgiven...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> > sees point
> 
> Chiba is Bowser, but he's not a threat. I'll kill him in the night lol. I'd rather not lynch a neutered Godfather who'll be killed, when we could get another scumbag.
> 
> For now, I urge everyone to go after LB


Bowser is bulletproof, he has to be lynched or killed through final smashes.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

And besides, being role-blocked does not stop someone from being bulletproof, not sure wtf you were talking about.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

As you can see, Cubey's desperate to keep Chiba alive, who's all but confirmed Bowser. Perfect lynch target next phase.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, bulletproof is a role right  Roleblockers block roles..

Anyways, Bowser's faction only has three people while Tabuu's has 4. So it would be better to lynch LB, then deal with the remaining guys.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> As you can see, Cubey's desperate to keep Chiba alive, who's all but confirmed Bowser. Perfect lynch target next phase.



As you can see, I didn't know Friday retracted the roleblock, so I was gonna kill him (not cool btw Friday )


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

Wrong.

For starters, passive abilities like bulletproof can't be role-blocked. Not in any game I've ever played.

Secondly, Brawler mafia has 3 kills, while Tabuu has one.

And you think it's better to hunt Tabuu mafia?

You're not actually Town are you?


----------



## Chibason (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm not Bowser. Law is clearly the third Brawler. He must be Wolf


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe swallow your pride, wait for Lucas to come through, see who's left, and go for LB tomorrow.

I'll even help with it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

The levels of derping are massive. You can't roleblock a bulletproof, anymore than you can investigate a nexus.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

Jig's up, Chiba. We know who you are now. I was only 95% sure, until Friday posted - confirming there were 3 of you left, not 2.

Now Cubey sees it too, your only hope for being saved died with that.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah Chiba. Law may be scum, but it doesn't change the fact that you might still be Bowser.

Your only excuse was roleclaiming Samus, but he was probably janitored, so the numbers add up.

Now that that's done with, aside from LB continuing to spout her bullshit:

Lucas needs to get his ass online. Where the fuck is Diavolo.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

If it was bullshit, Cubey, I'd have been killed/lynched long ago.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm not. But even if I was, that's right. You can't be Samus, because Mystic Serenade was.

Wasn't she, Chiba? 

We'll see what Lucas does, and then mop up the rest.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

No you wouldn't LB because town always has some weird thing about lynching you  It still baffles me to this very day.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No you wouldn't LB because town always has some weird thing about lynching you  It still baffles me to this very day.



It's aggression. Quite often, aggression is mistaken for righteous anger. And on top of it, most people don't want to make her angry.

For some, it's just how they are. For others it's a strategy.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

If town would never lynch me, why bother trying to get me lynched? Your words and actions don't match up. Someone who knows I'd never get lynched would know better to try and take his efforts elsewhere, hunting others who may be scum. You conviction in trying to have me killed despite knowing it's futile is a further indicator of your agenda being spite-filled. Again, why else would you try to get me lynched if town, per your own admission, will never listen? Why continue to waste effort you know will bear you no fruit?


----------



## Chibason (Jul 30, 2011)

Law you're Crazyhand right? 

LB you gotta be Tabuu, correct?

If not then which Town role do you claim?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

Law, you make it sound as though some players fear me.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Because it now could not be any clearer how scummy you are  In fact, I can't believe you are still trying to talk your way out of this. Well, points for perseverance at the least 

Anyways, Law seems to have a point

*[CHANGE VOTE Chiba]*

Let's get Bowser today, we can deal with LB later.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Because it now could not be any clearer how scummy you are  In fact, I can't believe you are still trying to talk your way out of this. Well, points for perseverance at the least
> 
> Anyways, Law seems to have a point
> 
> ...



I'm not Bowser, Cubey..that is the truth. 

If you want a Godfather then go for LB, otherwise known as Tabuu


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

I do not claim roles, Chiba. I expect others to deduce my role by my action and behaviour. I don't give out freebies, especially in a game with multiple mafia. That's asking for death. I don't state my role to maintain an air of uncertainty, which will cause mafia to wonder whether or not I'm worth killing. They can certainly try and see the result and it may be not what they expected, or it could be a good call. I live off being a wildcard. It allows others to assess whether or not I'm worth killing as opposed to me destroying all doubt and verifying their suspicions.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I'm not Bowser, Cubey..that is the truth.
> 
> If you want a Godfather then go for LB, otherwise known as Tabuu



I'm sorry bro, I just don't believe you. I already know LB is Tabuu, I've said it since yesterday..

Unfortunately, my broest of bros, this means I will have to put you down myself


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

lol emoCubey is the strongest Cubey.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Unfortunately, my broest of bros, this means I will have to put you down myself



​


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, if that's all there's left to this, then

*LYNCH CHIBA. LUCAS, USE YOUR SMASH.*

I'm out


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chiba]*

Jumping on a wagon here, although I'm actually convinced of it.


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

damnit divalo were are you!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

No doubt sleeping, which I should do as well.


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

ane -> Soultaker
Chiba -> Law
SoulTaker -> Chiba
Cubey -> LB -> Chiba
hammer -> Chiba -> Soultaker
Il Diavolo
Jessicα -> Chiba
Mastic -> Law -> LB
Law -> Chiba
LegendaryBeauty -> Chiba
Sarun Uchiha
Sito
Sphyer
thdyingbreed -> SoulTaker ->chiba

*6 Chiba*
2 SoulTaker
1 Law
1 LegendaryBeauty


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 30, 2011)

not as it matters, dead people votes won't count 

*[Change Vote Lynch Chiba]*


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

ane said:


> not as it matters, dead people votes won't count
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Chiba]*



He online yet?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 30, 2011)

Law said:


> He online yet?



no idea, he's invisible. but he hasn't replied to my PM yet and well, it's saturday and still quite early so do the maths


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't worry guys, he'll come online


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Awww, how cute, everyone is waiting for me. pek

Just sent Friday the PM, let's do this. 

Oh and, shame on you for trying to kill me during my 10 hours of sleep.


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

Incoming day phase action.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 30, 2011)

Friday said:


> Incoming day phase action.



oh, well, thanks for the game, good luck town


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

*PK Starstorm!*



*Ness* accepted his fate at the cost of finding justice for town. *Lucas*, determined, stared at the face of evil, wondering which of them will escape his final smash.

As *Lucas *activates his Final Smash, *Ness* (ane) dies. However, a meteor shower rains down on the city, obliterating *Bowser (Sarun Uchiha)* and *Duon *(Jessica).​


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chiba]*

Well no more night kills for Bowser, that's good.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2011)

Ahh I died and I didn't take you down with me. 

Is it because it was a final smash? Just making sure and then I'll stay dead.


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes      .


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2011)

Okay then, thanks for answering and thanks for the game Friday. 

/dead


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

Wrong role, same result.

Chiba today, LB tomorrow.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

So what were your plans Law? You said you'll reveal after the smash.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

I really didn't expect it to be quite this late when this happened.

I should be in bed already. I did hit 17k posts though, that's one of my big plans.  Too tired to think of more.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

So why shouldn't we lynch you Law?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

Had trouble sleeping.

Why? Because if I can't win(and I can't), I'm going to make damn sure Town wins. And because voting Chiba is still a vote for a mafia. And that is 100% guaranteed. And he won't be able to offer you what I can in the trade.

You will eventually lynch me. Just not today.  I want to be the last mafia standing before Town wins. Especially since I'm now basically on my own here. I have more information than TDB is able to decipher, because I'm in the privileged position of having the role info on more players than the Town has.

Lynch Chiba today, and I can give you the other Godfather and his final friends. Guaranteed. I'm the enemy you know, and all I want now is to make sure my rival mafia can't win. So let me help you do that and I'll end the game a happy loser. 



It's your call, but even if you can't decide- Chiba is still mafia, so lynching him can't be a bad move. I know they'll hold a grudge against me for this, but fuck it, lol


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

so if bowser is dead dose that mean no more faction kill.

and law your taboo arent you you dick


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmmm, we have 6 townies out of 11 players, and with Chiba getting lynched it will be 6/10. Metaknight will get a night kill, so that means 5/10 townies. And with already one townie prevented to vote by Tabuu, that means we are outnumbered. Tabuu can silence yet another player during the next day phase, and that'll screw us over. I suggest that Fox investigates Chiba and tells us if he turns out innocent. If he does, then this means we'll get either Tabuu or Metaknight, and that's good, if he turns out to be Wolf or Crazy Hand, then we should change our vote to get the godfathers first and leave Chiba to the end. Also Pikachu should role block one of the other players just in case.

And Sheik don't use your night kill. It'll either get reflected and might hit a townie, or it will hit a godfather, so it's useless.


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

divalo law just said he will hand outhsi teammates on a silver platter


----------



## Chibason (Jul 30, 2011)

You guys are still playing into Law & LB's plan. They Tabuu and Crazyhand, I'm sure of it. 

Now, It's proven that I'm not Bowser, yet you all still wanna lynch me..and i'm a damn Townie


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

the fact law siad hes mafia and he wants to be the last one makes me feel like hes tabbu


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Chiba said:


> :rofl  I must have really been on to something with my last few posts, I've been tabuu'd
> 
> I can no longer properly lynch anyone. All I can say is-
> 
> *[_____ Lynch SoulTaker]*



I just noticed this


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

If he's Tabuu then we should get rid of him now.


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

I thought chiba said he ot tabbued previuslyl btu he said he did it TODAY


but if he is tbbu why would he pick me who everyoen knwos im a maimed game and watch and claim he was tabbued


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Let's just wait for the investigation.


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

chiba confermied sub space claiming he got tabbued when I counter claimed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

Sarun being Bowser? I did not see that coming. Chiba's an even better lynch now.


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

chiba is most likley a sub space mafia.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 30, 2011)

Surprised I'm still alive even though I forgot about this game


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Surprised I'm still alive even though I forgot about this game



We'll keep you around for a couple more phases.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey Friday, can we get a vote count please?


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

Coming right up


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

Chiba -> Law
SoulTaker -> Chiba
Cubey -> LB -> Chiba
hammer -> Chiba -> Soultaker
Il Diavolo -> Chiba
Mastic -> Law -> LB
Law -> Chiba
LegendaryBeauty -> Chiba
Sito
Sphyer -> Il Diavolo
thdyingbreed -> SoulTaker ->chiba

*6 Chiba*
1 SoulTaker
1 Law
1 LegendaryBeauty
1 Il Diavolo

Sito needs to vote or he will be modblocked.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Il Diavolo]*

He looked at me the wrong way


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Mafia voting for Chiba...

*[Change vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *[Vote Lynch Il Diavolo]*
> 
> He looked at me the wrong way


he is proven town


Il Diavolo said:


> Mafia voting for Chiba...
> 
> *[Change vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*



chiba is confermed mafia man I caught him in a lie


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

fuck Im gonig to die.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 30, 2011)

I have to admit...I've never been towned on like this before


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

chiba you said tabbu used the ability on you but infact friday is about to kill me so you are so tabbu


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

incoming day phase action


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

ONCE IO DIE ITS PROOF CHIBA LIED YOU DERPS.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 30, 2011)

hammer said:


> he is proven town
> 
> 
> chiba is confermed mafia man I caught him in a lie



What lie do you mistakenly believe you caught me in, Nebro?

Lol at me being gay ass sub space mafia...:rofl


----------



## Chibason (Jul 30, 2011)

hammer said:


> chiba you said tabbu used the ability on you but infact friday is about to kill me so you are so tabbu



The ability was used on me as well. You will learn of it once the game is over.


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Chiba said:


> What lie do you mistakenly believe you caught me in, Nebro?
> 
> Lol at me being gay ass sub space mafia...:rofl





Chiba said:


> :rofl  I must have really been on to something with my last few posts, I've been tabuu'd
> 
> I can no longer properly lynch anyone. All I can say is-
> 
> *[_____ Lynch SoulTaker]*




you said it thsi phase

and im about to die

soyou lie.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

>Claims he'll be right by end of the game
>This proves nothing now

Nice move.


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

he said he got tabbued this phase btu infact I did you are tabbu and should be lynched.


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2011)

ps. I am a derp.


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

*No Suffrage*



He tried to avoid saying it. The word that tore him apart. The word that many women fought for. The word that his race died for. But he died for the sake of the word. Yes he did.

*Mr. Game & Watch* (hammer) commits suicide for saying *vote*.​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

Lynch Chiba to avenge hammer.


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

Chiba -> Law
SoulTaker -> Chiba
Cubey -> LB -> Chiba
Il Diavolo -> Chiba -> LB
Mastic -> Law -> LB -> Chiba
Law -> Chiba
LegendaryBeauty -> Chiba
Sito
Sphyer -> Il Diavolo
thdyingbreed -> SoulTaker ->chiba

*6 Chiba*
1 LegendaryBeauty
1 Law
1 Il Diavolo


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Friday you missed my vote change.


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

I did no such thing.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 30, 2011)

hammer said:


> he said he got tabbued this phase btu infact I did you are tabbu and should be lynched.



Once again, it was used on me this phase as well as you. Ask Friday if you want. 

Isn't that true, LB? 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Lynch Chiba to avenge hammer.



 You're the one who tabuu'd us though

Town, are you buying this Baloney? 


@hammer- It's too bad you got caught slippin' bro , sayonara


----------



## Chibason (Jul 30, 2011)

You guys really need to consider lynching LB, the Godfather Tabuu


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

Chiba, despite many requests for it, you've failed to present a single piece of conclusive evidence that would solidify my supposed identity as Tabuu. Now that you've mercilessly slaughtered hammer, you dare not even attempt to blend in or wish to avenge him, for the havoc you caused. I suppose that's only mafia mentality, after all.

I have not Tabuu'd a single player this entire game. I have not used a single move on anyone this entire game. I haven't even been paying attention to half of it, because I don't have as much free time as I usually would. You've seen me play as Godfather, have you not? Have you ever seen me lurk my way to victory with such an important role?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

I pitied your supposed lot in this game, Chiba, but I'm having severe doubts as to whether or not you've been taboo'd at all. For all we know, it could've been an inactive and you're simply banking on that to attempt to appear innocent and have your say "verified". I won't be surprised the moment you do actually use the word you were taboo'd for, and not a single reprimanding action is taken by Friday.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 30, 2011)

LB, good luck to you. I'm getting lynched soon...but I have no fear


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll need it with all these mafia factions against me.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Where the hell is thdyingbreed, we need him to investigate.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

Have him investigate me and end these aspiritions upon my allegiance.

In before "She's Godfather, of course she'd turn up innocent!"


----------



## Mastic (Jul 30, 2011)

He already investigated SoulTaker.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

This phase? Then we know who to lynch next phase.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Mastic said:


> He already investigated SoulTaker.



And did he turn up innocent or guilty?


----------



## Mastic (Jul 30, 2011)

He was guilty. Thats why alot of people earlier voted for him but switched to Chiba.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Mastic said:


> He was guilty. Thats why alot of people earlier voted for him but switched to Chiba.



Law, Soultaker, and LB all support this lynch, that's why I don't like it. There are 4 Mafia left, and that's more than half supporting the lynch. I say we should lynch LB today, and block Chiba at night if LB doesn't turn up as a godfather.

I suggest that everyone changes their votes and lynch LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

Diavolo, Cubey's been trying the same all game. He's consistently failed. Why? Because he has yet to provide, as Chiba does, a single, conclusive piece of evidence that I'm mafia. If provided and irrefutable, I'd lynch myself as well. The problem is you CAN'T. Don't go barking at me about a lynch on me unless you can prove without a doubt I'm mafia.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Diavolo, Cubey's been trying the same all game. He's consistently failed. Why? Because he has yet to provide, as Chiba does, a single, conclusive piece of evidence that I'm mafia. If provided and irrefutable, I'd lynch myself as well. The problem is you CAN'T. Don't go barking at me about a lynch on me unless you can prove without a doubt I'm mafia.



We don't need evidence to be right at this stage of the game. I'm just going with the most likely option based on the numbers and the votes we have now.

I don't have to prove anything with evidence now. If you're not mafia, then too bad for town I guess. But lynching you is not a bad option at all now.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 30, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> Law, Soultaker, and LB all support this lynch, that's why I don't like it. There are 4 Mafia left, and that's more than half supporting the lynch. I say we should lynch LB today, and block Chiba at night if LB doesn't turn up as a godfather.
> 
> I suggest that everyone changes their votes and lynch LB.



Well I was on the LB lynch aswell but most decided to get Chiba now, I can still roleblock her tonight.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Well I was on the LB lynch aswell but most decided to get Chiba now, I can still roleblock her tonight.



Well if the Chiba lynch goes through, then blocking LB is the best option. But I still stand by my vote.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> *We don't need evidence to be right* at this stage of the game. I'm just going with the most likely option based on the numbers and the votes we have now.
> 
> I don't have to prove anything with evidence now. If you're not mafia, then too bad for town I guess. But lynching you is not a bad option at all now.



Lol. Just lol.

I disagree. Lynching me is a *horrible option.* If you're so intent on seeing it through, I'll thwart every attempt like Cubey's many ones. You can't pin shit on me, and then say you don't need evidence to do so. That's the biggest pile of shit I've had the misfortune to process since I joined the mafia scene.

You always need evidence. Always. Saying you don't need it is saying you're shooting in the dark. Don't be surprised if the bullet ricochets and hits you between the eyes.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Lol. Just lol.
> 
> I disagree. Lynching me is a *horrible option.* If you're so intent on seeing it through, I'll thwart every attempt like Cubey's many ones. You can't pin shit on me, and then say you don't need evidence to do so. That's the biggest pile of shit I've had the misfortune to process since I joined the mafia scene.
> 
> You always need evidence. Always. Saying you don't need it is saying you're shooting in the dark. *Don't be surprised if the bullet ricochets and hits you between the eyes.*



I don't think that'll happen, I'll take my chances.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> I don't think that'll happen, I'll take my chances.



Pursue this, and they'll be astronomically against your favour.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

So when is this phase ending?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> So when is this phase ending?



About 5 hours I think.

24 hours is a bit long, but when people have such different timezones, I guess it's necessary. 

Not that even 24 hours is long enough to make people post if they weren't planning to be active anyway.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LegendaryBeauty]*

Alright guys, here's the plan, if we don't lower the other faction's numbers, they will undoubtedly come back to bite us in the ass.

If any townie is still questioning LB being mafia, stop that shit right now. She is clear as fuck Tabuu, and we already got rid of Bowser. Which means hang this bitch right now. She cannot be killed by actions, at all. If we delay lynching the other Godfather, that mafia will become a huge fucking threat, I'm sure of it. Not to mention they also have Crazy Hand (Law) who can't be killed via roles either. They both need to be lynched. I'm up for lynching Law later on because he's actually done something to help town, unlike LB who's simply sorta drifted through the game dismissing accusations. So kill her town 

I leave the rest to you


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

You thought I was Bowser before too, you were wrong. Undoubtedly, you're wrong about this as well.

Lol @ trying to lead a lynch on me with no concrete evidence (something you have STILL failed to provide) and mere hours before the night phase. Good luck with that, bro.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

I knew you were a Godfather, not Bowser specifically 

It's obvious not that you are Tabuu, Law is Crazy Hand, SoulTaker is your roleblocker, Chiba is MetaKnight and Sphyer is the nexus.

I don't have to provide evidence at this stage as we know who all the confirmed townies are, which means you are Mafia. Based on your insistence to be investigated, you are the Godfather who comes up innocent.

Stop trying to get out of this.


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

Ending the phase 2hrs early because I want to get things moving.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Smh Friday


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Mastic, roleblock SoulTaker.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh, you're going to roleblock SoulTaker to cancel his immunity to attacks, and you'll get a night kill on him?

Friday, does that work?


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyway, I'm going to sleep now. If the roleblock thing does work, don't forget to send Mastic a PM just to make sure.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

The ones who are immune to attacks are LB, Law, and Chiba. SoulTaker is the roleblocker, and he might roleblock me tonight to prevent me from killing someone. I am going to go after him tonight, or Sphyer, who I think is MetaKnight.

If Chiba turns out to be MetaKnight, then Sphyer is Wolf and attacking him is useless, so I'll kill SoulTaker in that scenario. Either way, Mastic needs to keep him blocked, so he can't block me


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 30, 2011)

Just make sure you're not attacking Crazy Hand or Wolf though, that might screw us over. >.>


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

"I don't have to provide evidence" is a lazy and bullshit excuse to have someone lynched. Oh, I don't have to provide evidence. I'll lynch Cubey tomorrow because I want him dead with no basis. Let's play that game, then.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> Just make sure you're not attacking Crazy Hand or Wolf though, that might screw us over. >.>



Nope, Crazy Hand is Law because Legend confirmed he's immune to attacks, and based on today's lynch we'll know who Wolf is.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> "I don't have to provide evidence" is a lazy and bullshit excuse to have someone lynched. Oh, I don't have to provide evidence. I'll lynch Cubey tomorrow because I want him dead with no basis. Let's play that game, then.



I'd love to see you get me lynched tomorrow  You should actually try it.

Oh and btw


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't have to provide evidence


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> Anyway, I'm going to sleep now. If the roleblock thing does work, don't forget to send Mastic a PM just to make sure.



Yeah do this if you want to get modkilled. This is considered cheating il diavolo, and if I were a more cruel mod, I would modkill you for suggesting it. This is a warning.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

Of course you don't, Cubey. It's because you can't _provide_ evidence.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

What evidence do you need? The fact that we know who every remaining role is already?

All the townies have already revealed themselves, there is no space for you to fit sir.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

You'd do well to respect people by their proper titles, Ma'am.

I say you can't provide evidence, you say you don't need to. I'll be sure to keep this in mind for future encounters in games, when I lead your lynch without remorse. For some odd reason, as you claim, I hold a certain sway over Town. While they hesitate to lynch me, they wouldn't hesitate to hang you in my stead. A curious power, wouldn't you agree, Ma'am?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2011)

Friday said:


> Yeah do this if you want to get modkilled. This is considered cheating il diavolo, and if I was a more cruel mod, I would modkill you for suggesting it. This is a warning.



I'm guessing he didn't know.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

If that's what floats your boat 

All I know is your lynch in this game is not lead out of spite. I also like how you're trying to scare me out of pushing your bandwagon 

You didn't even address the fact that you can't possibly be town based on the fact that all the townies have revealed themselves


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

Because all townies would be stupid enough to reveal their roles and get picked off by more than three mafia. That's absolutely correct.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because all townies would be stupid enough to reveal their roles and get picked off by more than three mafia. That's absolutely correct.



Lolwut...? 

Have you resorted to flat-out dismissing facts now?  So you are saying that every townie has _not_ revealed their role yet? Ok, that's really all I needed to hear.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm saying it's stupid to reveal simply because others are. You've yet to see me reveal in how many games, and you expect I'll do so just because you command? You obviously don't know how I play.


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

Chiba -> Law
SoulTaker -> Chiba
Cubey -> LB -> Chiba -> LB
Il Diavolo -> Chiba -> LB
Mastic -> Law -> LB -> Chiba
Law -> Chiba
LegendaryBeauty -> Chiba
Sito
Sphyer -> Il Diavolo
thdyingbreed -> SoulTaker ->chiba

*5 Chiba*
2 LegendaryBeauty
1 Law
1 Il Diavolo

Alright I'm ending this ish. If Sito wanted to post, he'd post by now. He's been active in the FC and for sure received my PM about the day phase commencing. He will be modblocked.


----------



## Friday (Jul 30, 2011)

*A Wolf Destined to Hang Can Never Drown*



So let him take his fucking bath.

*Wolf *(Chiba) has been lynched.​


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

Alrighty, I'm ending the night phase. This'll hopefully be the last day phase.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

*Dire Conclusions*



A heated battle between *Sheik* and *MetaKnight* arose during the night. Both quick and agile, it was only fair that they would take each other out. *Crazy Hand,* not seeing eye to eye with *Sheik *(as if it had eyes to begin with), decided to jump in and help out *MetaKnight* end the slick assassin's life. With a dying thrust,* Sheik *managed to stab *Metaknight* with a needle deep enough to end his life as well.

*Crazy Hand *and *MetaKnight* kill *Sheik* (Cubey), but before she could fade she quickly ends *MetaKnight's *(Sphyer) life.

*The Evil Brawlers* have lost the brawl.​


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

*A Taboo Conclusion?*



No one could appropriately fight off *Tabuu* from obtaining the smash ball at this point. It was all or nothing, but *Tabuu* had to be smart about it. 

*[Revo Taboo]* - *Tabuu* can prohibit two players from saying 3 words for the rest of the phase, but he is prohibited from saying them as well.

*DAY PHASE BEGINS*​


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 31, 2011)

Friday said:


> Yeah do this if you want to get modkilled. This is considered cheating il diavolo, and if I were a more cruel mod, I would modkill you for suggesting it. This is a warning.



Sorry I didn't know. This is my second game, and I didn't last long in the first one so I had no idea. 

Anyway, SoulTaker is Crazy Hand, so we'll lynch him later.

Tabuu will probably prevent two townies from voting, and that makes it 2 mafia votes vs 2 town votes.

I forgot, does Law turn up innocent if we investigate him?


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Law]*

Just in case I get Tabuued.

Law didn't deny he's mafia, so it's a safer bet than LB. Although I do think LB is Tabuu, but if that's right, we can just role block her at night.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

*[VOTE Lynch LB]*

Shes Tabuu, Law is Crazy Hand and SoulTaker is Petey.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Fuck you already chose Law huh

*[VOTE Lynch Law]*


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> *[Vote Lynch Law]*
> 
> Just in case I get Tabuued.
> 
> Law didn't deny he's mafia, so it's a safer bet than LB. Although I do think LB is Tabuu, but if that's right, we can just role block her at night.



Bro we need to vote to get rid of LB now since shes Tabuu, SoulTaker is the roleblocker. We cant have her using her next phase...


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 31, 2011)

SoulTaker appeared guilty, so it doesn't matter who he is.

But you have a point, out of those three, LB is the only one that turns up innocent, so it's most likely that she's Tabuu. But it really makes no difference if she is, because we'll just roleblock her at night, and the other two can only roleblock and reflect, so they are no threat at night since we don't have any other night actions. Let's just go with Law now.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh wait, my bad, Tabuu uses a day action. Yeah let's vote for LB

*[Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

*[VOTE Lynch LB]*


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2011)

I knew this would be the end for me  Anyways, Mastic thanks for roleblocking SoulTaker.

Good luck town, follow my footsteps to victory 

/dead


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

We'll try.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

Investigated LB result was innocent. 

Anyway's Captain Falcon should be taking out Soultaker as this could be the last day phase, and we need to get as much mafia gone as possible.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Captain Falcon was Legend, hes been dead for a while...

lynch Lb shes Tabuu, 100.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the Game, Friday. It was Killer

/dead


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay, only Sito left or is he modblocked this day phase? 

And what happens if the votes are equal?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

If the votes are equal, Friday will have to use RNG or flip a coin.

You feeling lucky?

You know Sito isn't coming, right? And if you PM him, you'll be mod-killed.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Godammit Sito, get your shit together cuz.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Godammit Sito, get your shit together cuz.



Funny, this sentiment sounds familiar.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess this game will be decided by luck then. 

Going to sleep. Good luck.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

Incoming day action.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

How lucky do you guys feel?


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

*Words Left Unsaid*



*Taboo *was going for the win.

*Tabuu *has used *[Taboo]* on a target.​


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*

It's too bad, Legend has hurt you guys more than you know.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

Once LB gets online, we'll come forward.

I want to thank Sito for being inactive.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

*Vote lynch Mastic*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

*[vote lynch Mastic]*

Sorry for the wait Law I had no service on my phone.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Yall really shouldn't be celebrating too early, that RNG is just as likely to hit LB aswell as me.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

lol since when were you under the impression it mattered to us if you lynched LB?

She's not even online yet. Think about it.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Investigated LB result was innocent.*





Law said:


> lol since when were you under the impression it mattered to us if you lynched LB?
> 
> She's not even online yet. Think about it.



Yeah, nice try. :33


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

lol you think what you just posted was intelligent.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

Of the three of us, only Petey scans Guilty.

Soultaker is Petey, everyone knows.

You guys are so screwed, you have no idea.

Soul will be back in 30 mins, and then we're just waiting for LB to wake up. Once she gets here, we roll out. What's funny, is you don't even understand.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Day phase started already? I see you're indulging them with information they failed to acquiese, Law. Or should I refer to you by your proper name?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

We wait for Petey. He'll be here soon.

These peasants have no idea who they're messing with.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

It doesn't really matter if we lynch the Godfather, or not we are still going to win this game.

As we outnumber the mafia, and they only have a single kill during the night phase, and we have all the mafia confirmed at this point. 

So we will always have the numbers advantage .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mastic]*

I'm afraid it's too late for you, my dear.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It doesn't really matter if we lynch the Godfather, or not we are still going to win this game.
> 
> As we outnumber the mafia, and they only have a single kill during the night phase, and we have all the mafia confirmed at this point.
> 
> So we will always have the numbers advantage .



Do you really?

Think about it TDB. Who do you think I just used Taboo on? Sito. Now he can't vote for the rest of the game.

So you get lucky and lynch Crazy Hand instead of Mastic, we kill Mastic and I use Taboo on you so you can't vote tomorrow.

Then it's Soul and I against il Diavolo tomorrow as the only people who can vote.

You.
Are.
Screwed.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Dont switch votes, the fact that they're blatantly trying to tell us that Law is actually Tabuu means that hes not. It makes no sense to tell us that when we could still switch votes to him before his smash if that were the case.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel this would be an appropriate moment.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

Haha, you can't switch your votes to me. The level of attention the remaining Town pays to the rules and abilities of this game is astonishing.

You guys are so lucky Cubey stayed alive as long as he did. You were all lost sheep without him.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

Law said:


> Do you really?
> 
> Think about it TDB. Who do you think I just used Taboo on? Sito. Now he can't vote for the rest of the game.
> 
> ...


Sito you better read your PM's before you post damn it 

You won't get Tabuu on me before I can vote, I'm usually one of the first ones when the phase opens . 

Also it doesn't seem to matter as Chiba didn't include the word when he was submitting his lynch vote, Friday still counted it. So as long Sito reads her pms she can still v0te.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

Wrong TDB.

Only votes that are specifically stated [Vote Lynch ____] will be counted. You can ask Friday yourself.

Aaaaand finally.


FRIDAY: I request ThDyingBreed be mod-blocked for today for PMing Sito with instructions.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

Law said:


> Wrong TDB.
> 
> Only votes that are specifically stated [Vote Lynch ____] will be counted. You can ask Friday yourself.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? 

I didn't pm him to vote, I'm hoping he reads his PM about the Tabuu you used on him when he gets on, because when it's used you get a PM about the Tabuu word.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

I see. You made it sound like you PM'd him with instructions.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Chiba pointed out who he wanted to lynch, not that he actually voted.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

Doesn't matter, he can't vote. Guaranteed.

Odds are, he won't even post and get himself mod-killed, haha


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

lol that is true, town still has hope if they vote before you get him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

It looks like the rest of my Paisans started the party without me.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

This will teach me to keep players like Cubey alive as long as I did.

I didn't realize how foolish and lost you all would be without him.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Friday, could Sito vote in spanish?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

He really was their MVP. You know it was funny they had me dead to rights and didn't pull the trigger. Twice they had me. T_U was seconds away from maiming me, to prove he was Master Hand.

Then you let me twist your votes to Chiba... That was the miscalculation though. He seemed to be Bowser due to all the actions we took. But Sarun was able to stay in the shadows perfectly.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

Friday said:
			
		

> [*]Voting for lynching is open for every player. Follow this format: *[Vote lynch player name]* and the Mafia Deities will bless you.



I think that's pretty clear.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

Honestly we both got lucky that Sarun got killed by the smash ball last phase, because I definitely didn't think it was her, and I don't think anyone else did, or they would of won tbh. 

Because Bowser was pretty hax.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

No he can't vote in spanish


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

The biggest derp of the game though was Legend falsely claiming my role because he thought I was confirmed innocent and being attacked by the Town still.

By saying I could re-direct, I was safe from being targeted the rest of the game, and all because he was trying to do an experiment. So I played along, and you guys ate it up.

Now, with LB being Crazy Hand. We've been sitting in our QT laughing at you guys for days.

Did no one notice that I'm always here when the Taboo is chosen, and LB wasn't even online until twenty minutes ago?

@TDB: We knew Sarun was either Bowser or Wolf. It was just Town that didn't know.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Honestly we both got lucky that Sarun got killed by the smash ball last phase, because I definitely didn't think it was her, and I don't think anyone else did, or they would of won tbh.
> 
> Because Bowser was pretty hax.



Yea Sarun was never on the radar... I think at one point he tried to push the bandwagon on me before the Chiba thing.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

Sheik, was the one who fucked us over, because he just randomly targeted people, and it was a huge derp, and it cost us the doctor, bodyguard, and could of prevented a lot of our power roles from dieing if he still had them .


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, anyway. Mastic is going to die tonight. So depending on when the next day phase starts, I'll choose il Diavolo or TDB - whomever is up at that time of day. (Remember, it was just dumb luck that il Diavolo was even online when today opened)

And then it's 2 votes vs 1.

So do you see now why we are laughing, and have pretty much decided we win?

Not to mention that Sito will likely be mod-killed for inactivity.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Sheik, was the one who fucked us over, because he just randomly targeted people, and it was a huge derp, and it cost us the doctor, bodyguard, and could of prevented a lot of our power roles from dieing if he still had them .



When people come to me for advice on the roles they use in their games, they often say they want the Townies to have vigilantes because they need some more power to balance with the mafia.

What people fail to realize- Town vigilantes 9 times out of 10 are detrimental to their side. So having more vigilantes makes the town weaker.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Law said:


> The biggest derp of the game though was Legend falsely claiming my role because he thought I was confirmed innocent and being attacked by the Town still.



Fuckin A. 



> Well, anyway. *Mastic is going to die tonight*. So depending on when the next day phase starts, I'll choose il Diavolo or TDB - whomever is up at that time of day. (Remember, it was just dumb luck that il Diavolo was even online when today opened)



Kill me softly.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Fuckin A.
> 
> 
> 
> Kill me softly.



Unless we win the coin-toss and lynch you today. 

But if I live until tomorrow, you surely lose the game no matter what.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

Law said:


> When people come to me for advice on the roles they use in their games, they often say they want the Townies to have vigilantes because they need some more power to balance with the mafia.
> 
> What people fail to realize- Town vigilantes 9 times out of 10 are detrimental to their side. So having more vigilantes makes the town weaker.


Yeah they don't really need more then one besides the backup, as they have there 2 kills in the Lynch + vigilante kill, which balances out the Mafia's faction kill, and secondary kill.

But a vigilante in the hands of a skilled player who knows how to scum hunt is a dangerous weapon, but I don't really keep track but most of the time they seem to do more good then bad if they listen.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

You think they do better if they listen to the thread?



The mafia is in the thread too you know. Mafia influence vigilantes more than Townies do.

It is a gross misconception that giving a Town a vigilante balances them with the mafia. All it does, is make the mafia laugh as they sit back and watch the vigilante do their work for them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Such beautiful deception earlier in the game. Nothing left to do but have our win *handed* to us.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

You do realize that Law is lynchable? Taboo was never unlynchable, and despite this, your hesitance to do anything competent amuses me.  Cubey really was spoon-feeding you all and carrying all your weights, even if he was wrong in one aspect.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You do realize that Law is lynchable? Taboo was never unlynchable, and despite this, your hesitance to do anything competent amuses me.  Cubey really was spoon-feeding you all and carrying all your weights, even if he was wrong in one aspect.


Law is only unlynchable if we have the same numbers, and if he is Tabuu, which I doubt.

I think another one of our problems was we focused way too much on the  because Bowser faction was getting so powerful, and your faction kinda just slipped off the radar and blended in by acting like regular townies.

Although I did pretty good as I look back at my investigations 4/5 were mafia but two of them were godfathers, and one was after Bowser gave his faction immunity, and the other had reflection.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Law is only unlynchable if we have the same numbers,



Can you explain that in a way that makes sense, please?

Basically, I told you guys you couldn't switch your votes to me...and it seems you believed it.

Fact of the matter is, it doesn't matter which one of us you vote for. If you vote me, LB can make a kill tonight without worrying about being blocked.

If you vote LB, I can outsmart Mastic, kill him, and then Taboo someone else tomorrow and win automatically.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Law is only unlynchable if we have the same numbers, and if he is Tabuu, which I doubt.
> 
> I think another one of our problems was we focused way too much on the  because Bowser faction was getting so powerful, and you guy's kinda just slipped off the radar and blended in by acting like regular townies.
> 
> Although I did pretty good as I look back at my investigations 4/5 were mafia but two of them were godfathers, and one was after Bowser gave his faction immunity, and the other had reflection.



Tabuu is not unlynchable. I don't know where you got that notion. He's bulletproof and innocent. He can't be unlynchable otherwise the game wouldn't be fair. An unkillable, unlynchable, untouchable Godfather? That's unheard of.

Take my advice. You're going to need it, especially since it's the only way for you to even stand a chance at winning. While you may ask why I'm doing this, I think it's no secret I like a challenge. It's boring if it would be a clearcut victory. 

I'll even help you out.

*[Vote lynch Law]*

He's your only shot at winning. Plus, I don't like Law's attitude at all. You should see the QT to get what I mean. Consider this spite plus a reason to make this more interesting.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

Stop fucking around. That vote had better be gone when I get home from dinner.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

>Implying you can order me around


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

EDIT: I thought LB's post said Law was unlynchable, nevermind


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

What the fuck LB!?!? I heard you were a fucking cunt but I can't believe this shit? Are you for real? What he said in the fucking QT wasn't so bad you have to be a spiteful bitch. Seriously this is why you have a fucking reputation around here. I can't fucking believe you. I hope I'm never in a fucking faction with you again. You're not a team fucking player at all. You did the same shit to MGLV2 and you have been doing shit like this all fucking game.

Fuck you and btw Zuko>Azula. Azula was a pretentious fucking cunt. No wonder why she's your set?


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Well since Law said it doesn't matter if you or him gets lynched, why dont you make it more interesting by voting for yourself, LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> What the fuck LB!?!? I heard you were a fucking cunt but I can't believe this shit? Are you for real? What he said in the fucking QT wasn't so bad you have to be a spiteful bitch. Seriously this is why you have a fucking reputation around here. I can't fucking believe you. I hope I'm never in a fucking faction with you again. You're not a team fucking player at all. You did the same shit to MGLV2 and you have been doing shit like this all fucking game.
> 
> Fuck you and btw Zuko>Azula. Azula was a pretentious fucking cunt. No wonder why she's your set?



So now the noob takes his stance. Charming.

Listen, this faction was filled with the most retarded people. From arrogant MGLV2 to Hyper-fucking-active Jessica to "I'm not going to listen to your points since I'm the fucking Godfather" Law, you all were being cunts. So don't be surprised if I start to be one too.

Your opinion means shit. _You_ mean shit. You've got no say nor any sway in what goes on here. You were asking questions every three seconds, ones that should've been self-explanatory, but then again, I shouldn't expect competence out of a man.

Either way, even if mafia, I can play pro-town. You're being a dick, Law's always a dick, and I'm going to pull an Azn so marvelous, this will go down in mafia history as the greatest troll to ruin one's own faction.

Why?

Because I'm a fucking bitch.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> What the fuck LB!?!? I heard you were a fucking cunt but I can't believe this shit? Are you for real? What he said in the fucking QT wasn't so bad you have to be a spiteful bitch. Seriously this is why you have a fucking reputation around here. I can't fucking believe you. I hope I'm never in a fucking faction with you again. You're not a team fucking player at all. You did the same shit to MGLV2 and you have been doing shit like this all fucking game.
> 
> Fuck you and btw Zuko>Azula. Azula was a pretentious fucking cunt. No wonder why she's your set?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Itty bitty Noob-chan is mad because LB doesn't play by the rules. You either give me fucking respect or I ruin everything.  Fancy that.


----------



## Sito (Jul 31, 2011)

Fuck  

*[Vate Lynch LB]* 

Q: Why do moths fly with their legs open ?

A: Have you seen the size of mothballs.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow.

Last time I ever help town. Fucking retarded derps.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

Sito said:


> Fuck
> 
> *[Vate Lynch LB]*
> 
> ...


Just great .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

"Vate" doesn't count.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

incoming day action.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

Wait Friday he posted Vate you can't kill him


----------



## Sito (Jul 31, 2011)

It's not like it counts 

Q: Why was the farmer hopping mad? 

A: Because someone stepped on his corn.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

I get heat from my faction for helping Town out, but they're still ignorant. Why did Cubey have to die?


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not killing anyone o.o


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Btw, resistance is futile.

/fact


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

You're going to end the game lame, I wanted this to play out tell the end oh well.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Friday said:


> I have a mod announcement that's going to end the game.



dun dun dun...


----------



## Sito (Jul 31, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzz

Q: How can you make God laugh? 

A: Tell Him your plans for the future.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

Nah, the game is still going. sorry.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

Not ending then nevermind.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Mod be derpin'.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

Play by the rules? How bout we're suppose to be a fucking team and you're fucking derping/trolling/ and just being a spiteful fucking cunt. This whole man eater gimmick is so fucking played out, we get it you don't need men to fucking validate you or in your life period. You can load up batteries into a vibrator just like the next fucking dyke. 

Point fucking understood.

We were placed on a fucking team together and yea we had our fucking problems but the fact is that we made it this fucking far in spite of them. I thought we had all turned the corner but you walked into the QT and fucking raged at Law for no fucking reason. His final smash was complete and utter shit, so of course he didn't fucking use it. Three words for the phase and they know those three fucking words? He can't use them for the phase either? It was a stalemate why the fuck would he have used it. His plan was fine the way it was and our victory was all but sealed. 

You're little fucking show of "female dominance" aka how much of a blimy fucking cunt you are is really fucking great. So thank you for giving the town the fucking win. Congrats guys. Fucking cheers.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Case in point, Town lost. Fair and square. Only shot is to lynch Law and prevent him from tabooing anyone else and enabling you all to have more players than him. Should he live, it's over for you.


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2011)

Town, stand by your votes and you will win  I am with you.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Law]* 

He just seem's more likely to be the Godfather to me now.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Play by the rules? How bout we're suppose to be a fucking team and you're fucking derping/trolling/ and just being a spiteful fucking cunt. This whole man eater gimmick is so fucking played out, we get it you don't need men to fucking validate you or in your life period. You can load up batteries into a vibrator just like the next fucking dyke.
> 
> Point fucking understood.
> 
> ...



It's this exact reason why I do so. To make some noob rage all he can at me, and laugh at the amount of emotion he's invested in a game. 

What a sore loser. Better hope the mods don't see this.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

Quite a derp.

SoulTaker ->Mastic
Il Diavolo -> LB
Mastic  -> LB
Law -> Mastic
LegendaryBeauty -> Law
Sito -> Sito
thdyingbreed -> LB

*3 LB*
2 Mastic
1 law
1 Sito

Okay, now here we go. Let the game begin.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mastic]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah not happening LB.

*[Change Vote Lynch LB]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

It's already over, my dear Thdyingbreed. Whether you vote me or Law, you've already lost.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

You were willing to vote for Law so why not vote yourself if it truly doesn't matter who gets lynched.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Because I'd like to live when my faction wins. That doesn't mean the faction won't win either way.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

Sito, if you don't vote correctly it's a self vote.


----------



## Sito (Jul 31, 2011)

damnit friday, you just want me to die. 

Q: What happened to the frog when he parked on double yellow lines? 

A: He got toad away.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

Blasphemy.. I just hope you read the rules and noticed that if you attempt to vote and fail to vote the right way, that you'll get a self vote.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

Ah the end game.. The hardest part about modding is this, especially when both sides are tied so well.

Will town win? Will mafia?


----------



## Sito (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you going to end it early? 

Q: Have you heard about Michael Jackson's New Book? 

A: It's called, "The In's and Out's of Child Rearing


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

If it warrants being ended early, but I don't see it happening, at this rate.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Today is an off day for me.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

Vote count:

3 LB
3 Mastic
1 Sito


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Sito]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for reminding them Friday.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

You guys are fucked.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

This phase ends 1PM EST tomorrow, during my lunch break.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

*4 Sito*
3 LB


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

Mafia wins this since they will have majority after the night phase .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

GG. Town almost won.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh wait a second I totally forgot about the Court of the original's secondary lynch . 

If your an original vote LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Such futility.  Struggle as you wish, peon.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Such futility.  Struggle as you wish, peon.


 Oh well it will extend the town's survival as the sides will be equal, and rob you of your victory .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

Not in the slightest. You shall see.


----------



## Sito (Jul 31, 2011)

*[change vote lynch law]*

Do I get killed twice for this post?


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

incoming day phase update.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

*No More Monkeying Around*



With *Diddy Kong* dead, *Donkey Kong* couldn't be making jokes forever.

*Donkey Kong *(Sito) has killed himself.​


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

We actually had a chance smh Sito .


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 31, 2011)

They could have tabuud someone else :/
/dead


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mastic]*


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm just gonna end the day phase now.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

*Death of Tabuu*



*Tabuu *was a powerful leader. Smart, cunning, and deceptive. No one could match his prowess. However, he was not immortal, and that was his weakness.

*Tabuu* (LegendaryBeauty) has been lynched.​


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 31, 2011)

So RNG was on our side, and LB was Tabuu .


----------



## Mastic (Jul 31, 2011)

Friday said:


> *Death of Tabuu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

*Pikadead*



I'm sure there's something illegal about a mafia group killing electric rats.

*Crazy Hand* kills *Pikachu* (Mastic).​


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

*Ending The Game With Chance*



Alright, now I know this is gonna sound wicked, but I'm ending the day phase and the game as well.

It's obvious 2 townies vs 2 mafia.

This is everyone's smash ball:

*[End Game]* - Whichever faction gets the this smash ball, wins.

I'm going to ask someone from the KL, heads or tails. It'll be in my VM so everyone can see it. This is how I decided LB's lynch.

*Heads for town.*
*Tails for mafia.*​


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Good game guys. GL on your 50% chance.

Hope no one took absolutely anything personally. All words I throw around in a game are an act.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

Hear, hear. Good game.

Oh and thdyingbreed, fuck you


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah good job guys.. If it hadn't been for the QT I would've said "LB being the typical bitch that she is" last day phase.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Sheik, was the one who fucked us over,* because he just randomly targeted people, and it was a huge derp, and it cost us the doctor, bodyguard, and could of prevented a lot of our power roles from dieing if he still had them .



Unbelievable 

You save their sorry asses and they have to nerve to toss blame on your shoulders.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Cubey you were actually really good despite killing town most of the time. I smh'd at Legend for accepting Law as town. I mean c'mon. Your fucking kill was redirected and you forget the possibility that he is mafia because of some mafia fc feud


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea guys GG. I'm glad this was my first game. I didn't really say anything that bad to anyone. You guys had me dead in the water a couple of times. But yea... I'm not the kind of guy to shake hands or say good luck. But yea seriously good game.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

Dead talking. GG. :WOW


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 1, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Unbelievable
> 
> You save their sorry asses and they have to nerve to toss blame on your shoulders.


You were derping pretty hard earlier on though, and if we do lose some of the blame falls on you for killing, the only protection roles we had .

If we win then props for redeeming your self and helping us win, by exposing the Mafia.

Wait who won? Town or Mafia?


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuck u 

I told you to lynch LB and all you had to say was she turned up innocent. I hope town loses, because they deserve it for derping so hard


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

I laughed when Cubey said:

"I'm glad only confirmed townies are on this wagon" 

When LB, Law, and I were all on it. Forget who it was on though.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> Cubey you were actually really good despite killing town most of the time. I smh'd at Legend for accepting Law as town. I mean c'mon. Your fucking kill was redirected and you forget the possibility that he is mafia because of some mafia fc feud



Legend didn't accept it 

He literally outed me to the thread. It wasn't until I feigned flat-out rage and contempt for him that he backed off and apologized.

I can not believe it took until Chiba being on the chopping block himself to point out that I had to be Crazy Hand.

So many people just shrugged me off as confirmed, because they were too lazy to go back and read exactly what Legend said about my role.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

You guys can talk, the game's pretty much over. I'll look for someone in the KL to say heads or tails.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 1, 2011)

It's just too bad Tsukishima didn't win. He was the best character in Brawl.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

*Jeopardy theme*


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Also, what's with Sphyer? This would have been much smoother had he actually felt like playing the game the last couple days.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

*Refreshing Friday's profile page every few seconds*


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

*throws hands up*

I didn't die to lose!


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah Sphyer's been like that for a while. There was a point where he'd actually play games, but his style of playing can be summed up by what he posts 99% of the time in the FC:

"zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like we both win. 

Friday: Heads or Tails
T-Bag: Heads and Tails


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah they said heads or tails.. so it's a tie?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Basically, lately I've been mentally compiling a list of players who I certainly don't want in games I ever mod.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you want to make the sign up thread tonight? Or should we wait till later?


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

If you want it to be a tie.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> Yeah they said heads or tails.. so it's a tie?



So basically, Subspace Emissaries allow Fox and Lucas to run away?


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

It breaks my heart to see either side lose.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

DAMMIT CHOOSE ONE FRIDAY


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> It breaks my heart to see either side lose.



Pffft, it's by sheer luck that Fox and Lucas are here.

I worked my ass off to be in the final 4! 

Doesn't matter to me. Do we all vote for MVP or what?


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

Whoever wins, Cubey loses.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, they let them run away. Lucas and Fox head to Madara's hideout and ask Kabuto to revive all the brawlers with Edo Tensei, agreeing that they will take on the Naruto universe, along with those bitches from Bleach and one Piece!

How about it?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> It breaks my heart to see either side lose.



I don't know... I don't think I can handle that. 

I want to win but I want something honest. An actual coin flip. 

The first guy you asked for LB's lynch was like Heads.

If you said tails or heads. I feel like they would have said tails.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 1, 2011)

Why were you asking people anyways? I thought you were just going to flip a coin and if it landed on.

Heads - Town Wins
Tails - Mafia wins


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

^So people don't think I cheated.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

He didn't want to be accused of cheating


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

Because he feels that if he were to do it people would see it as biased or something.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't know... I don't think I can handle that.
> 
> I want to win but I want something honest. An actual coin flip.
> 
> ...



Lol SoulTaker... I don't think they take it like that.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

I would say I deserve MVP for sacrificing myself, but not much came of it cause' you guys fucked it up anyway.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> Yeah, they let them run away. Lucas and Fox head to Madara's hideout and ask Kabuto to revive all the brawlers with Edo Tensei, agreeing that they will take on the Naruto universe, along with those bitches from Bleach and one Piece!
> 
> How about it?



lol and then a month or so from now, you'll host SSBB+Edo Tensei vs HST?


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

#1 Ninja bitches.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Law said:


> lol and then a month or so from now, you'll host SSBB+Edo Tensei vs HST?



Save for the Edo Tensei, yes


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2011)

can I say vote now?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

Look the mafia worked hard to stay alive and we had to overcome another mafia faction on top of making the townies town themselves. We deserve the win, but if it comes down to a coin flip...

I mean what do you guys think. I came to get it. I want to win and I don't want to share to be honest.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

A begrudging

*[VOTE MVP: Law]*

Guy clearly earned it. Good work, all around


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy crap, that's you Hammer? I thought you were someone else with that avatar.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Look the mafia worked hard to stay alive and we had to overcome another mafia faction on top of making the townies town themselves. We deserve the win, but if it comes down to a coin flip...
> 
> I mean what do you guys think. I came to get it. I want to win and I don't want to share to be honest.



Blame Sphyer for not sending in a faction kill with his night kill. You guys could've had this


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't really like the idea of a tie either, just have numbers #1 be town and #2 be mafia and just have a random.org pick between 1 and 2.

Which ever number gets picked wins, and people can't accuse you of cheating that way.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 1, 2011)

How did my Mafia Team lose?! We were immortal!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 1, 2011)

Uhh, So this game is finally at its end.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

*[VOTE MVP: Law]*

Our burden of victory was way heavier than theirs. Me and Law won this. Hell is LB gets online an hour earlier they lose the phase and the game. Not that I'm blaming her. We did everything we could to pull this out and Sphyer really fucked us over not using that second fucking kill.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> Blame Sphyer for not sending in a faction kill with his night kill. You guys could've had this



I know, and I do blame Sphyer. If only he had killed TDB and Mastic instead of Cubey. The game would have been over this morning. Derpy McDerperstonfield.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How did my Mafia Team lose?! We were immortal!!!



Because they were up against us. That's how.

[edit] (haha I can edit now!)

Yes, if LB didn't have company over this morning, and had used her Final Smash on Sito and TDB...we would have won.

Just too bad.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

And the winner is...



NO WAY IT'S


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll ask someone else to send me a VM. This kid derped saying heads and tails.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

Law said:


> I know, and I do blame Sphyer. If only he had killed TDB and Mastic instead of Cubey. The game would have been over this morning. Derpy McDerperstonfield.



If he killed just one other one though it would have been us winning. Then it's 3-3. Tabuu and then GG.


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 1, 2011)

*[Vote MVP Law]*

He owned this game, no doubt about that. Mafia should've had this.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 1, 2011)

Can I get a link to Mafia QT's since the game is effectively over now.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol.. Mafia won.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

And that's a wrap folks.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

lol screw you

/leaves


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn it all  You guy's deserve it as I was expecting the Bowser faction to win this one if a mafia was going to, and underestimated you guy's.

*[Vote Law MVP]* Deserves it for avoiding suspicion for so long, and playing the best.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

FUCK YEA!!!!!!

First Game fucking Win.

Law and LB seriously thank you guys. It was an honor being on a team with you guys. 

Law played the town like Clarence Clemons and the fucking Sax. Just fucking beautiful.

LB, well you guys were too afraid to listen to Cubey. Seriously you couldn't get a bandwagon on her for shit. Not until the end, and you were going to let her slip through your fingers if she hadn't switched her vote.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Victory is sweeter than...non...Victory.

Let's take this to the Mafia FC shall we? I have a feeling we're now just spamming a vote-count section, lol


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't say it isn't well-deserved, good game everypony! And thanks a ton to Friday for organizing it all


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah gj Frifag


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

*End Game Win*



A fox in clothes and a 6 year old against *Crazy Hand* and *Petey Piranah*? Hell no.

*Lucas* (Il Diavolo) and *Fox* (thdyingbreed) are destroyed by the End Game smash ball.

*Winners:*
*Law* [Crazy Hand]
*SoulTaker* [Petey Piranah]​


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> FUCK YEA!!!!!!
> 
> First Game fucking Win.
> 
> ...



I don't get any credit for introducing you to Friday? 

Anyways:

*[VOTE MVP: Law]*

We couldn't have done this without you.


----------



## Hero (Aug 1, 2011)

Law you friend. Talked me out of lynching you.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

*[Vote MVP: Cubey]*

When you fire a shot at anything that moves, you're bound to hunt a lot of scum in the process. That being said, it doesn't matter how many times you kill a Townie if you also put the Town in a position to win, almost by yourself.

If it wasn't for Cubey at night, a few people might have been able to help still, but if it wasn't for Cubey during the day - we would have walked all over this game, I can tell you that.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

- I suggest viewing all and searching for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), dick, Mglvl2, bitch, etc.. Super super active QT.

 - As much as Bowser was owning till he got killed, this was a very quiet QT xD


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

Jessica too? Eff erryone! I mean errrrrrrrrrryoooooooooooooooone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> *A fox in clothes and a 6 year old against **Crazy Hand* and *Petey Piranah*? Hell no.


Have to say I lol'd at the bolded that part even though I love SSBB .


----------



## Hero (Aug 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch MVP Law]*


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

I forgot about our rages at MG.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy shit, the Subspace QT has a lot of posts .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

Hahahahaha, yea thanks Jess. And Thank You Friday. Seriously I'm glad I got in on this game.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> I forgot about our rages at MG.



Yup. I got pretty mad at him for trying to throw me to the wolves.

That QT also embarrasses me a little, because I feel a bit responsible for Shota's lynching.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 1, 2011)

fuck this game,,

you fucking townies killed me even after i said i was town and was not mafia like in every damn post i made

fucking fuckers

i was princess motherfucking peach

and you dared lift a finger to me


fuck you, mr.whoever-it-was-that-killed-me


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, 
Well, mafia deserves it for working on the strategy and being dedicated to the game and team. Even though I didn't win, I'm still happy for my team.
*
[Vote MVP Law]*
Honestly, making a magnificent performance into successfully blending to the town and being accepted as one of the most trusted ones when is actually a mafia striking their backs. I'd never seen such deception before so I guess he deserves it.

Special mention to Cubey.  He was the most valuable town causing mafia to struggle.  If it weren't for him, Law would have definitely controlled the entire game and lead all the lynches.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

I am proud of Jess. She convinced town she wasn't mafia. It was sad when I had to kill her


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> fuck this game,,
> 
> you fucking townies killed me even after i said i was town and was not mafia like in every damn post i made
> 
> ...



+reps for your awesomeness that'll never fade.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

I was actually shocked Awesome believed that I was town, to be honest.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 1, 2011)

^changing of playing and posting style are nice especially to players who relies alot to meta.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 1, 2011)

You fooled me 

That was the exact reaction I was expecting if you were town too


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> +reps for your awesomeness that'll never fade.



bitch i will stab you


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

TeeHee   .

Reading through the Evil Brawler's mafia QT.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol This was a great game. Congrats to Law and SoulTaker. 

Sarun did really great for our faction. 

*[Vote MVP Law]* ..bastard got me lynched


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Nexus railroading the opposing Nexus.

That was an interesting locking of horns.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

I did not like the whole random thing night 1.. I'll admit that. I made too many nexus roles.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

I's also like to make note of Sarun for being an excellent Godfather who got killed by sheer, and only sheer dumb luck.



Law said:


> *[Vote MVP: Cubey]*
> 
> When you fire a shot at anything that moves, you're bound to hunt a lot of scum in the process. That being said, it doesn't matter how many times you kill a Townie if you also put the Town in a position to win, almost by yourself.
> 
> If it wasn't for Cubey at night, a few people might have been able to help still, but if it wasn't for Cubey during the day - we would have walked all over this game, I can tell you that.







Tempest Phantom said:


> Wow,
> Well, mafia deserves it for working on the strategy and being dedicated to the game and team. Even though I didn't win, I'm still happy for my team.
> *
> [Vote MVP Law]*
> ...



Appreciated


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm flattered. But this also means I certainly hope I'm truly an innocent in the next game, lol


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

[Vote MVP: Law]

He used my idiotic jester like persona to the advantage of everyone making mario save me basically. But in the end I was lynched kinda because of Law I would have fade had he not brought me up. 

But in the next game I play my persona will be shifted completely it might seem like I'm a different poster.


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Holy crap, that's you Hammer? I thought you were someone else with that avatar.





AznKuchikiChick said:


> fuck this game,,
> 
> you fucking townies killed me even after i said i was town and was not mafia like in every damn post i made
> 
> ...



I regret not giving you a sausage


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Only when you play as a mod do you see how silly town is. Cubey and others were confirming mafia left and right 

Also, Sarun Uchiha was a pretty awesome player, despite him being very quiet. I received a lot of PMs from him and we had a little argument because of a typo in Lucas' role, and then he got killed He was always in the thread, invisible though. A pretty awesome but quiet player. He was really happy to be godfather  He could've gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for Lucas (that meddling kid)


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

He wasn't off OUR radar. 

At first, I thought he was Bowser. But after Bowser used an ability and I only saw Chiba on, I switched it to Chiba being Bowser and Sarun being Wolf.

The fact that LB and I were immune from night-kills, we weren't feeling too too threatened by Bowser.

But if Lucas' Final Smash had taken out two of our players, and not Bowser...we were in huge trouble. Lynching Chiba turned the tables for us though.

If I hadn't been able to convince people to vote Chiba with me, we would have been in big trouble.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2011)

I remember our original plan of selling out MG to make us look credible.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

lol was that a plan?

I remember it being up in the air about whether we'd use our Faction kill on him though...


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

I was actually afraid he'd reveal you guys, especially when he mentioned that Law could've been Crazy Hand. He was trying to play devil's advocate, but he wasn't a good actor... 

You should've killed him for the lulz. I could not have asked for a better, crazier, dysfunctional mafia that would've won in the end anyway.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

I almost thought he'd reveal us too. But in the end, we trusted he wouldn't - and did our best to let it blow over.

He ended up getting lynched anyway.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sad I wasn't of more use to the mafia.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Aug 1, 2011)

Honestly, after i tried to maim cubey, I had you law. I was killed because of a technicality in my role. anyway, 

*[Vote MVP: Cubey*


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Just be more careful and don't give up. You were way too worried and the whole "I guess I gotta post," caught by many, set off some huge mafia alarms. It's funny how you were so nervous in the QT, and in the thread you managed to attract all the unwanted attention onto you :rofl


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm a noob at these games what do you expect I'm clueless yet love-able. 

The only person who caught it was Saru who ended up being Mafia for another faction.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Actually I thought it was Cubey? There was a huge debate between Cubey and Hiruzen on who caught you.. and cubey won by default.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'm a noob at these games what do you expect I'm clueless yet love-able.
> 
> The only person who caught it was Saru who ended up being Mafia for another faction.



Nah, everyone who saw your "guess I gotta post" comment knew you were mafia.

Gotta play it casual, man.

I hope in the next game you play, you are an innocent Town role so you know what it's like to have that relief that you don't need to hide something. It will help you understand how you SHOULD be acting when mafia.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah  

well I hope to do better in my next 2 mafia games..... I hope :X


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

Law= Jerry Rice
LB= Joe Montanna

Seriously they really were a great 1-2 punch. At the end that little ruse almost got TDB to vote Law instead of LB for the lynch.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

I was surprised TDB actually fell for that little show lol. You guys should've went for Sito straightaway


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I was surprised TDB actually fell for that little show lol. You guys should've went for Sito straightaway



We derped hard.

I couldn't believe he fell for it either. It was funny I was picking up dinner then saw on my Iphone she voted for Law. I'm thinking I gotta really sell this so I went to work. On the QT they were like I hope he knows this is a ruse. :rofl


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, tdb fell for a lot of things. He was so convinced LB was innocent based on his investigation, and then that back-and-forth with Law...


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I was surprised TDB actually fell for that little show lol. You guys should've went for Sito straightaway



We knew Sito could commit suicide at any time.

And if we had voted Sito, and then had LB use Tabuu's Final Smash - we'd be fucked once he did so.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

LB was late with the final smash :\

Also, I was surprised at how everyone except Sarun was killed by Taboo. Now I know you can't vote, but it's the easiest hindrance to avoid.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> LB was late with the final smash :\
> 
> Also, I was surprised at how everyone except Sarun was killed by Taboo. Now I know you can't vote, but it's the easiest hindrance to avoid.



Most people thought it ended after the phase was over. And T_U didn't know it counted quotes as well.

I think hammer was the only one who died by accident.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah, people don't read. What can you do...


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

I've always wanted to ask you friday.

who the hell is that in your set?


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Jake Gyllenhaal :33


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Shota said:


> I've always wanted to ask you friday.
> 
> who the hell is that in your set?



lol it's Jake Gyllenhaal. Ala Brokeback Mountain, Prince of Persia, Jarhead, Love and other drugs, etc.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

so all the gay movies I get it now law.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

Everyone makes mistakes...Brokeback Mountain... yea that title still makes me snicker.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Shota said:


> so all the gay movies I get it now law.



Love and other drugs was good.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Donnie Darko was also really good.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

awww I love me some donnie darko :33 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just hate that he died at the end in that weird reversal of time thing after his gf was run over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

Spoiler tag that Shota. Some people have not seen that movie.

Source Code was really good too.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

I forgot damn I'm such a clutz.

The movie was meh actually from a none biased point of view.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

I take it Source Code is not another Matrix or Inception microcosm? 

And maybe we should get this thread locked up brb reporting


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

It's not Cubey. It's actually really good. Watch it you won't be sorry.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Aug 1, 2011)

Good game guys. Sorry about the typo in my role, I noticed it in the beginning but ignored it thinking that Friday loves Ness much more and would give him 2 protections. 

Anyway, I'm glad that I survived this long although I'm a crappy player, it was fun, except for the timings which were kind of annoying. 

For MVP I really can't pick. Sarun for playing it safe and then influencing the 3 lynch votes round so much. Cubey for his end game and day phase activity. Law for being a sneaky bastard. So if I had to pick I'd go with the biased option and vote for Cubey, but I'll pass on that.

Again, good game guys.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 1, 2011)

Law said:


> Also, what's with Sphyer? This would have been much smoother had he actually felt like playing the game the last couple days.





Friday said:


> Yeah Sphyer's been like that for a while. There was a point where he'd actually play games, but his style of playing can be summed up by what he posts 99% of the time in the FC:
> 
> "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"




My plan was to lurk my heart out but then it all went terribly terribly wrong for various reasons 

Ah well, good game.

I'm sure people will be out jump me and rip my head off now


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

My pikmins hit solid town only during day one. 
Well done Law. I reserved my opinion of you for a long time, no accusation and no confidence and didn't wanna give you a pikmin regardless of your being ''confirmed''. Turns out you and Chiba are in the same class when it comes to blending.

Friday, well done. You got actions in and posted on time, tried to keep the night phases as short as possible and just generally helped the players maintain the dynamic pace of the game so activity didn't dive. Kudos.

Cubey, great work. You really stepped it up for town and ended up being worth the pikmin investment.

Well done to everyone that participated actively in general.

*[Vote MVP Law]*


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2011)

friday what would my final smash be if I diddnt derp 

edit:*[Vote MVP Law]*


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Shutting the fuck up.

Also, town  Legend  

 Friday was completely biased, he was helping us win the entire time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the game, Friday! 
* [VOTE MVP: Law]*


----------



## Mastic (Aug 1, 2011)

How the fuck did this thread turn into Jake Gyllenhaal movies. 

Anyways, good game to everyone. Haha Im just glad mafia was sweatin' a lil bit at the end especially since our fate was dependent on a coin toss. 

*[VOTE Law MVP]* Nice try at pretending to be Tabuu, it wouldve worked more if you didnt try to shove it down our throat.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Mastic said:


> How the fuck did this thread turn into Jake Gyllenhaal movies.
> 
> Anyways, good game to everyone. Haha Im just glad mafia was sweatin' a lil bit at the end especially since our fate was dependent on a coin toss.
> 
> *[VOTE Law MVP]* Nice try at pretending to be Tabuu, *it wouldve worked more if you didnt try to shove it down our throat. *



But that's the best way to convince people!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 1, 2011)

smh Guests coming over to use my computer because we're relatives. 

Good game, though. My bad luck had to end it for me, though.  I suppose it comes with being a Tsunade fan.

Though he tried valiantly and failed miserably, I'm going to *[Vote MVP: Cubey]*. Of course his reasoning wasn't spite, but I'm going to discredit him when he's after me by painting it as such. He's actually got a keen sense and finely tuned scumdar, and it's a shame that he's killed so early on before he can display it. Perhaps this game will change people's minds. And perhaps this game will reinforce the notion that Cubey can't ever get me lynched. Ever.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Spoiler tag that Shota. Some people have not seen that movie.


Bro, it's been ten years since that movie came out. There's statute of limitations on movie spoilers.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday....why does Link have a penis for a leg


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Sito (Aug 1, 2011)

It does look like one


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

I do not know what dicks you guys have seen


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2011)

some albino dicks in your shit guys


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 1, 2011)

Loling at Link's leg, but I can see it as a leg.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

-Sigh-

I'm gonna have to change this set


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> -Sigh-
> 
> I'm gonna have to change this set



lol wut?              .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 1, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, Friday. Don't bother. 

Edit: Forget what I said. Get an Avatar set.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 1, 2011)

well, didn't have much time for internet today. just wanted to say 


so keeping this to preserve when you change the set 


and also, thanks for the game, Friday and everybody. already told ya, I really enjoyed it.... even the getting up to being lynched part 

last thing 






>.> was right, I was the one finding Lucas, gave it a shot PMing the only other person I knew from the thread, and I was right. a random but lucky guess


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Edit: Forget what I said. Get an Avatar set.



These I recognise as words of wisdom


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 1, 2011)

Not a bad game, guys. Too bad the townies lost, at least they made this pretty damn close. Good job to them, even if they did kill me.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah you guys got so lucky.. I have no idea how you found Lucas so fast


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday why does your set look like a Michael Jackson wet dream


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuck all of you


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2011)

Friday said:


> Fuck all of you





Also, I need to watch samurai Champloo properly one of these days


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 27, 2012)

*A little Silence*



*Tabuu*finally made his move on his first target. He used *[Taboo]* on a target.​


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 27, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

